# Report This Michael Kors



## berlander

_mod added note:_
Please use this thread to report MK items you are 100% sure are counterfeit.  
If you are NOT sure, please do not post it here.


 
I have never seen one! Has anyone else?


----------



## gro3602

Yes there are counterfeit Kors bags................

Terrym:   Can you post photos please?  Or post a link to the auction?


----------



## terrym

This is what the ebay ad said:
"GORGEOUS MICHAEL KORS PENINSULA II LARGE WORK TOTE - Genuine black leather with silvertone hardware.  MSRP - $428.00 - New with tags!  The bag is approximately 14 inches wide, 9 inches tall, and 4 1/2 inches deep.  There are two handles at the top and the handle drop is approximately 8 inches.  There is a large pocket on the front and also a large pocket on the back.  The inside is divided into sections by a zipper pocket and also has another zip pocket and several slip pockets inside as well.  The texture of this leather is "alligator-like".  My pictures cannot capture how INCREDIBLY BEAUTIFUL this bag is!!!  It is AMAZING!!"GORGEOUS MICHAEL KORS PENINSULA II LARGE WORK TOTE - Genuine black leather with silvertone hardware.  MSRP - $428.00 - New with tags!  The bag is approximately 14 inches wide, 9 inches tall, and 4 1/2 inches deep.  There are two handles at the top and the handle drop is approximately 8 inches.  There is a large pocket on the front and also a large pocket on the back.  The inside is divided into sections by a zipper pocket and also has another zip pocket and several slip pockets inside as well.  The texture of this leather is "alligator-like".  My pictures cannot capture how INCREDIBLY BEAUTIFUL this bag is!!!  It is AMAZING!! "

I'm not sure how to post pictures here, but see if this works, ok?  http://http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayI...K:MEWNX:IT&item=180333089720#ebayphotohosting


----------



## terrym

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...K:MEWNX:IT&item=180333089720#ebayphotohosting


----------



## lov

The number one way that I know of in telling if a mk bag is real or not is by looking for the tiny plastic tab that is sewn in the lining. This tip came from a former MK employee that I know.  Here is an example.
This one is from my black large mk hamilton tote I got from Macys.
I have owned a total of 5 hamilton bags and a wallet and they all have that.


----------



## kuchingbabe

I am from Malaysia. I recently bought a micheal Kors handbag via its Original michealkors.com website. I received the package within a week from my order date, but the hang is terrible looking and cheap. In the website, its leather - but when i opened the box, it smells of cheap plastic. Upon closer inspection, there is a small patch on the left hand side of the (black leather) handbag that seemed to be peeling giving way to a 'brown' color underneath. Upon really close inspection (having saw the brown patch started the alert of fake alarm for me), the stiching is yucky and there is another white patch on the 'leather' holder. Then I found out that all internet selling and etc is actually done by Neiman Marcus on behalf of MK.  I just found out that I can't claim my custom duties from Malaysian Custom.  On top of that the amount I have to pay just to send the bag back is half of the amount i paid for the bag!  So now I am stuck with rubbery looking and smelling bag from MK with brown and white patch and uneven sewing.


----------



## lakeshow

Those pics don't give me a clear indication that it's fake *kuchingbabe*...MK bags, especially michael michael kors ones, like *loogirl* said aren't perfect, i've seen 'lumpy' stitching and rough looking workmanship on bags they have on display in store and they were definitely real. ****ty workmanship isn't exclusive to fakes. yes MK's ecommerce site is run by NM, this isn't something they try to hide nor is it indicative of it being fake.


----------



## laura k

I just came back from St Thomas and saw fake MK bags sold in their outside market area.. They were awful, but had the MK tags.


----------



## poopsie

Not just the bags but watches too.  I thought this looked good until i saw where they admit it is fake 

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/clo/2961173925.html


----------



## ELECTRONIQUE

A friend bought a fake michael kors watch on a ebay-ish website. They look quite similar to the real ones, but feel terribly fake. 

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/sierade...285449651fa109c354bbabe740c1b&previousPage=lr


----------



## AlannahMae

Definitely plenty of fakes out there! This is one I found tonite. Blegh!


----------



## Luba87

One of the worst fakes I've ever seen!! Mish mash of MK and LV, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyLMCasTF9Y


----------



## Murphy47

Beware, there are lots of fake Michael Kors Selma Satchel on ebay.   Those are selling around $200, the handle and long strap are wrapped with plastic wrapper.

I just bought a Grayson satchel from Dillards and she brought me one from the back with plastic on the handles. Don't they all come that way now?


----------



## tazfrk

Murphy47 said:


> Beware, there are lots of fake Michael Kors Selma Satchel on ebay.   Those are selling around $200, the handle and long strap are wrapped with plastic wrapper.
> 
> I just bought a Grayson satchel from Dillards and she brought me one from the back with plastic on the handles. Don't they all come that way now?


It should be paper on the handles not plastic.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Murphy47 said:


> Beware, there are lots of fake Michael Kors Selma Satchel on ebay.   Those are selling around $200, the handle and long strap are wrapped with plastic wrapper.
> 
> I just bought a Grayson satchel from Dillards and she brought me one from the back with plastic on the handles. Don't they all come that way now?




I bought a Selma for my mom for mother's day and there was plastic on the strap and handles. I bought it at Macy's. All of the hardware was covered with plastic film and the MK charm was wrapped in paper and styrofoam.


----------



## marcials_mom

http://www.flickr.com/photos/71707921@N06/sets/72157634123797466/


----------



## jazzyj1021

Like this one


----------



## Hierophilic

For sure!! There's a ton of mk fakes where I am. I see more mk fakes than any other brand really. I saw a couple just today: 





Sorry for the slight blurriness! But yeah, they're out there &#128530;


----------



## acm1134

I was scrolling through the hashtag michael kors on Instagram and noticed a picture of my bag so when I clicked on the page she had not only a picture of my personal bag, but a picture of my watch as well and I saw a ton of other peoples personal pictures on there that she is claiming are her bags and she is selling them. Even people's pics from here are on there. I've repeatedly reported this site but who knows if they will take it down. Makes me so mad when these people scam people like that and steal others pictures to do it


----------



## halichic

I want to warn others, so that the same thing doesn't happen to someone else - I was duped into buy 2 unauthentic bags from ebay - and spending close to $400 CAD. The seller is retailfashionoutlet (http://www.ebay.com/usr/retailfashionoutlet?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2754) and they haven't even responded to my claim yet. I am so upset and so sad... Just want to warn others.


----------



## jojon21

halichic said:


> I want to warn others, so that the same thing doesn't happen to someone else - I was duped into buy 2 unauthentic bags from ebay - and spending close to $400 CAD. The seller is retailfashionoutlet (http://www.ebay.com/usr/retailfashionoutlet?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2754) and they haven't even responded to my claim yet. I am so upset and so sad... Just want to warn others.



Did you have your bags authenticated here? Please post photos in the authenticate thread so someone can take a look.   Retailfashionoutlet on ebay is a huge seller of authentic designer items, I have purchased MK from them before and all are authentic.


----------



## ashi112211

halichic said:


> I want to warn others, so that the same thing doesn't happen to someone else - I was duped into buy 2 unauthentic bags from ebay - and spending close to $400 CAD. The seller is retailfashionoutlet (http://www.ebay.com/usr/retailfashionoutlet?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2754) and they haven't even responded to my claim yet. I am so upset and so sad... Just want to warn others.



OMG, really? I was watching few of their bags and was thinking to bid on them. Thanks for posting it here. I'm going to retract my bids now. I think I'll end up buying from macys/nordstrom as Ebay is getting scarier these days. Thanks again


----------



## TooMuchHandbags

acm1134 said:


> I was scrolling through the hashtag michael kors on Instagram and noticed a picture of my bag so when I clicked on the page she had not only a picture of my personal bag, but a picture of my watch as well and I saw a ton of other peoples personal pictures on there that she is claiming are her bags and she is selling them. Even people's pics from here are on there. I've repeatedly reported this site but who knows if they will take it down. Makes me so mad when these people scam people like that and steal others pictures to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745308
> View attachment 2745309
> View attachment 2745310
> View attachment 2745311
> View attachment 2745312
> View attachment 2745313


good for you! She's so rude calling you bad names! What site is this so I know to avoid them.


----------



## SillyShopper

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, as well, oompie.   I saw a couple of Hamiltons at the outlet that have the lock.  Looks like I'll be shopping tomorrow!



The outlets usually have a small selection of bags that come from the retail stores, but the majority of the stuff there is designed specifically for the outlets. Also, the oullet bags do not come with dust bags. I go to Ross and buy some pillow cases for a couple of bucks and use those instead.  I've also noticed that most of the MK bags that I've seen at TJ Maxx and such are the outlet version. Sometimes I come across a retail version, but it's usually the outlet ones.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SillyShopper said:


> The outlets usually have a small selection of bags that come from the retail stores, but the majority of the stuff there is designed specifically for the outlets. Also, the oullet bags do not come with dust bags. I go to Ross and buy some pillow cases for a couple of bucks and use those instead.  I've also noticed that most of the MK bags that I've seen at TJ Maxx and such are the outlet version. Sometimes I come across a retail version, but it's usually the outlet ones.


I have seen a LOT of mk fakes lately. A recent sighting was so crappy I thought I was looking at a black garbage bag with a HUGE awkward faded MK medallion in a metal somewhere between copper and steel. Can you picture it?? I have no clue what style bag it was supposed to be, it was like a hamilton had a baby with a coach studded duffle. It had belts all over it and a colossal shoulder strap like a nike gym bag. Strings coming from every stitch, JUST HIDEOUS..........


----------



## pinkysweety

hi all, im a newbie here  i registered here just to learn more about MK bags..
i hv a question..  all MK bags have clear label (inside the bag) with model code written on it? i hv some hamilton & kempton tote with clear & white label inside the bag. but i saw some bags posted here without the clear label. then how we check which or what style of a bag without the label (and no price tag)? appreciate your reply.. thanks


----------



## myvillarreal26

I was looking at haul videos on youtube and there is a video where the girl thinks it is an authentic bag. Its clearly a fake hamilton.It is so fustrating to know that people have the nerve to sell them as AUTHENTIC bags. But also us as buyers we have to do our research and make sure its authentic BEFORE we purchase.


----------



## MsMusette

Buyer be aware!!
I have probably missed out on great deals but I don't trust most ebay sellers.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

luvsbags29 said:


> I recently purchased a MK Distressed Mocha Hamilton on Ebay. New with tags. I am not questioning authenticity but rather the fact that some of the spots on the bag look like damage. I have attached pictures, any assistance would be great. Thank you in advance



I have an old school bomber jacket that has spots like this. I wouldn't necessarily call it damage persay but wear and tear. This bag was probably new but not stored properly. Those are "rub" marks. Its cute on a jacket but not so much on a bag. Is this on the front of the bag?? This will get worse.  The distressed bags are a few  years old an this is why i never purchased one, this cannot be prevented. Can you return it?


----------



## ziyouxiaoda

Please help me report this fake Mk site: http://www.mkonline.us/


----------



## CinthiaZ

pinkysweety said:


> hi all, im a newbie here  i registered here just to learn more about MK bags..
> i hv a question..  all MK bags have clear label (inside the bag) with model code written on it? i hv some hamilton & kempton tote with clear & white label inside the bag. but i saw some bags posted here without the clear label. then how we check which or what style of a bag without the label (and no price tag)? appreciate your reply.. thanks


The' Made in country' tab comes in white, clear and I have seen tinted brown and black. The older bags don't have a date code on them, just the country made in. If you are looking at a bag you want to purchase, you can post it in the 'authenticate this Michael Kors' thread and the ladies there can help you. There is much more to it than just that tab. The counterfeiters do put the tabs in the bags now, so much more is needed to evaluate a bag. Just post any link or photos you have, and they can help, until you become more familiar what to look for . After a while, you will get better, but this forum is a great place to start! .


----------



## CinthiaZ

ziyouxiaoda said:


> Please help me report this fake Mk site: http://www.mkonline.us/


Fake bag?? The whole website is selling fakes! Have to report it to Michael Kors themselves so they can have their attorneys take it down! Doing it now. I may have reported it already. I have reported quite a few fake online MK 'outlets' lol!  I shouldn't laugh, it is actually quite sad.


----------



## CinthiaZ

StopHammertime said:


> Do I find it strange that there would be MK knockoffs... yes, it's not like the bag is that expensive anyway, and especially considering that you can go to an outlet store, tj maxx, ross, etc. and get one for $100 or less. I feel the same way about Coach and D&B. However, are there fakes? Yes. Every time I go to Plato's Closet I see tons of fake MK bags.


So you think a Michael Kors Miranda bag for $8000.00 is cheap?? lol! Wish I had your money, I'd throw mine away! lol! 

Here is a link to the Miranda. There are other designs that cost even more! Ladies like Angelita Jolie wear them. You really need to educate yourself. These bags are highly faked and even Coach is copying Michael Kors designs because they so beautiful and popular. You have no clue what you are talking about! Yes, every designer has outlets and cheaper bags for ladies who can't afford the more expensive ones. That doesn't mean they are ALL cheap! Did you ever look at the MK website?? Maybe you were on a fake website and didn't  know ! lo! 

http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-crocodile-large-tote/_/R-US_31F3GMDT7R?No=6&color=1446


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> I was scrolling through the hashtag michael kors on Instagram and noticed a picture of my bag so when I clicked on the page she had not only a picture of my personal bag, but a picture of my watch as well and I saw a ton of other peoples personal pictures on there that she is claiming are her bags and she is selling them. Even people's pics from here are on there. I've repeatedly reported this site but who knows if they will take it down. Makes me so mad when these people scam people like that and steal others pictures to do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745308
> View attachment 2745309
> View attachment 2745310
> View attachment 2745311
> View attachment 2745312
> View attachment 2745313


Wow! The nerve! Sorry that happened to you. I have had it happen as well. So frustrating. Is our own fault, we need to start putting our names on our pics. What do they call that again?? Is the only way to stop it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Shelly95 said:


> Yes, they are fake MK bags and very well made ones! I accidentally bought a fake Selma Messenger in Neon Pink. I was so convinced it was real, every details in the pictures look good, the seller even sent me a picture of the receipt. Until I compared it in person with my 2 other Selmas, I realized it was a fake. I'm working with my bank for a chargeback now since PayPal requires me a written authentication letter but no one authenticates MK in Australia and Michael Kors can't help me with that either. It's been a very frustrating time for me!


***************** dot com does professional authentications on Michael Kors bags, and they are accepted by PayPal and eBay, s they may be accepted by others as well. You have to pay them a fee. Just google it and you will find it. Send them an email first to find out if your card company accepts them as validators. Good Luck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Minkette said:


> His "fake" empire works for me. I appreciate a $300 saffiano tote that provides the same functionality as an overpriced tote of similar quality with the Prada name attached to it. I feel like folks that shop in these prices ranges don't really compete in the game of "luxury handbags"... as there is an extreme dollar amount in prices differences and typically these folks have different lifestyles/value systems. Why should Prada be the only one who can sell a saffiano double zip tote..? Oh wait, Tory Burch has one and even more recently... Mulberry (a premier designer, nonetheless).. everyone copies everyone... I could care less! Give me a bag that has function and durability... mix a little style and affordability... and it is all good for me!


I totally agree with you. However, to the credit of Michael Kors, he really does have some of his own fabulous designs. Not all of them are copied. The Astor studded bags are awesome. I love his Woodside series with the braided leather straps. He really does have his great designs as well.  I especially love how he uses decorative zippers, like on the Naomi bags. He actually has quite a few beautiful designs of his own. Plus not all MK bags are inexpensive. That Miranda for 8000.00 is a bit spendy, if you ask me! lol! So yes, they most certainly are faked, too often in fact. Is scary!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Is this not GORGEOUS??  Call me a hippie! lol! But I just love this Michael Kors Fringe VIenna bag and I don't think you will ever see Louis or Hermes , making one like this! Look at that braided strap and the chains! Those are the kinds of things that are unique to Michael Kors.He surely has his own unique designs and I am hooked!


----------



## StopHammertime

CinthiaZ said:


> So you think a Michael Kors Miranda bag for $8000.00 is cheap?? lol! Wish I had your money, I'd throw mine away! lol!
> 
> Here is a link to the Miranda. There are other designs that cost even more! Ladies like Angelita Jolie wear them. You really need to educate yourself. These bags are highly faked and even Coach is copying Michael Kors designs because they so beautiful and popular. You have no clue what you are talking about! Yes, every designer has outlets and cheaper bags for ladies who can't afford the more expensive ones. That doesn't mean they are ALL cheap! Did you ever look at the MK website?? Maybe you were on a fake website and didn't  know ! lo!
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/miranda-crocodile-large-tote/_/R-US_31F3GMDT7R?No=6&color=1446


 
Yes, I have no idea what I'm talking about! Thanks for 'educating' me :okay:


----------



## jazzyj1021

StopHammertime said:


> Yes, I have no idea what I'm talking about! Thanks for 'educating' me :okay:




I know.. Wasn't necessary.


----------



## chelleart

I think most MK fakes would replicate bags at the higher price points like the Miranda. Fakes exist, but not to the same extent as other premier brands. 

It wouldn't make sense to produce fakes of bags that are less than $300-$500 and market it - when people can buy the real thing on sale or at an outlet/discount store. I love my MK bags, but let's be real - it's not a Chanel. There's more of a market for fake Chanels because even an entry level bag is at a very unattainable price point.  

The regular leather MK Miranda is $1k, which is still attainable to a certain extent, and it goes on sale.  And the small Miranda is only about $700/$800?  Compare that to the "cheapest" Chanel? $2900 GST or Mini Flap and good luck getting that on sale!


----------



## iheart_purses

chelleart said:


> I think most MK fakes would replicate bags at the higher price points like the Miranda. Fakes exist, but not to the same extent as other premier brands.
> 
> It wouldn't make sense to produce fakes of bags that are less than $300-$500 and market it - when people can buy the real thing on sale or at an outlet/discount store. I love my MK bags, but let's be real - it's not a Chanel. There's more of a market for fake Chanels because even an entry level bag is at a very unattainable price point.
> 
> The regular leather MK Miranda is $1k, which is still attainable to a certain extent, and it goes on sale.  And the small Miranda is only about $700/$800?  Compare that to the "cheapest" Chanel? $2900 GST or Mini Flap and good luck getting that on sale!



You would be quite surprised, where I live (in Canada) Where Michael kors stores are a lot less accessable to everyone, fakes are very very prominent. I work near a market so the customers that come in are bargain people, they are constantly carrying these disgusting knock off MK bags, I've seen fake Hamiltons weird fake cross body bags with such obviously plastic fake Mk logos glued on the front and these people think that it looks like the real thing or probably think it is te real thing!!!! I live in a place where I like to say most people can't tell Gucci from guess. It is sad. Basically if you see someone with an LV or Prada it is most likely fake. I almost died the first time I went into holt renfrew  I must add the people buying these fakes are probably spending $100, they are the kind of people who wouldn't drive an hour to get a real bag and the closest MK store is only 50 mins away.


----------



## CinthiaZ

chelleart said:


> I think most MK fakes would replicate bags at the higher price points like the Miranda. Fakes exist, but not to the same extent as other premier brands.
> 
> It wouldn't make sense to produce fakes of bags that are less than $300-$500 and market it - when people can buy the real thing on sale or at an outlet/discount store. I love my MK bags, but let's be real - it's not a Chanel. There's more of a market for fake Chanels because even an entry level bag is at a very unattainable price point.
> 
> The regular leather MK Miranda is $1k, which is still attainable to a certain extent, and it goes on sale.  And the small Miranda is only about $700/$800?  Compare that to the "cheapest" Chanel? $2900 GST or Mini Flap and good luck getting that on sale!


Actually Michael Kors has quite a few designs that are well over 2500.00, just like Chanel bags. That Fringe bag I put up was originally 600.00. They have many very expensive designs and are faked all the time. Here is a couple listed I need help reporting  right now as we speak! She has two knock offs of the MK Celine bag which retails generally around 3000.00!! They have of wide range of prices to accommodate everyone, but most certainly do have some beautiful and VERY expensive designs. Please help me report these really bad fakes! Let's help some poor unsuspecting buyer from getting ripped off!  Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Travel-Satchel-Tote-/141492012160?fromMakeTrack=true

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f193bfa3


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> You would be quite surprised, where I live (in Canada) Where Michael kors stores are a lot less accessable to everyone, fakes are very very prominent. I work near a market so the customers that come in are bargain people, they are constantly carrying these disgusting knock off MK bags, I've seen fake Hamiltons weird fake cross body bags with such obviously plastic fake Mk logos glued on the front and these people think that it looks like the real thing or probably think it is te real thing!!!! I live in a place where I like to say most people can't tell Gucci from guess. It is sad. Basically if you see someone with an LV or Prada it is most likely fake. I almost died the first time I went into holt renfrew  I must add the people buying these fakes are probably spending $100, they are the kind of people who wouldn't drive an hour to get a real bag and the closest MK store is only 50 mins away.


You can buy authentic Michael Kors online as well, so distance is really no excuse for wearing fakes. If only these women knew where their money is going, when they pay for knock offs. It goes to criminal drug cartels and even terrorists! And the worst part, is that they use child slave labor, to make the bags. The poor children are beaten and starved. It's just awful. so I don't know how anyone can brag about, or wear a fake bag. I am sure they wouldn't be so proud if they knew who they were supporting. 

That is why ladies like us need to educate the public. Too many are still unaware just what a terrible black market, criminal business this really is! People need to become educated consumers and we can help spread the word!  You could maybe print an article off of the internet and hand it to the ladies you see that are buying fakes, so they can read about it?? Here is a good one to pass around. Please hare it on your facebook page, if you have one? I can't believe in this day and age, that so many people still don't know! 

http://siampremier.com/blood-money-the-terrible-human-cost-of-the-counterfeit-culture/


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please hurry and help me report these awful fake MK Celine bags! They end in just a few hours and two ladies are about to get ripped off! Please report them both. Everything else she has listed is fake too! . Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20f193bfa3


----------



## CinthiaZ

StopHammertime said:


> Yes, I have no idea what I'm talking about! Thanks for 'educating' me :okay:


I'm sorry, I really didn't mean to sound condescending and I guess I did, so I apologize. I really didn't mean to sound that way. I just meant that you apparently aren't aware, because of what you said, of just how expensive some Michael Kors bags really are, and that 'further investigation' would 'allow you to see'  ( I used the word educate instead! lol! Sorry) I really really didn't mean anything by it. It was just for lack of a better word, is all.

There really are so many beautiful MK designs that are priced WAY out of my league. I have to wait for sales or, coupons. So when folks say that they are not expensive, I scratch my head, because some of the MK bags I have my eye on are in the thousands! lol! I wish they were cheaper!  Again, I really didn't mean anything , so please don't take offense.Sometimes I really am a snippy little  #$#&*#! lol! And shouldn't have said 'you have no idea', either. Sometimes folks make statements that really surprise me, and I am too blunt and I need to work on that. I really didn't want to hurt your feelings or insult your intelligence. Just wanted you to do a little more research, is all and  I just chose the wrong wording. However, you are not the only one. There are quite a few stating that Michael Kors are so cheap, so why would anyone counterfeit them?? I WISH so cheap! lol!  Michael Kors is basically in the same price bracket as Coach, and we all know how highly counterfeited Coach is. Coach is one of the most highly counterfeited brands, What they will do, is duplicate a 300 dollar bag and sell them for 75.00. So price isn't always a factor on what the counterfeitors will produce. It is often based on popularity and demand.

You would not believe how many bad Michael Kors fakes are on ebay and there are even quite a few counterfeit 'MK online outlets' and they really are disgusting. People are buying them and listing them on eBay all the time. I feel sorry for all the poor ladies getting ripped off. You have a great day and if you see a Celine bag for less than 2000.00, please let me know! lol! Thanks!


----------



## chelleart

I am very well aware that MK bags come at different price points.  My point is that the entry level bag is at a more attainable price point. 

Also, I'm not sure why you keep mentioning that 8k Miranda. It's 8k because it's Python.  The regular leather Miranda is about $1k. Link below. 

I never said fakes didn't exist either. I said they would be less likely. Maybe they are more likely in the area you describe and that makes complete sense, but I live in NJ and I'm driving distance to about different 5 different outlet malls, so it's very easy to get a discounted MK bag. Or just run to
TJ Maxx. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael-Kors-Large-Miranda-Grained-Tote/prod159070242/p.prod


----------



## keishapie1973

I live in the Chicago suburbs where there are lots of places to buy authentic MK.  However, it is definitely the most faked bag in my area.  Whichever designer is hot will be the most faked. It doesn't matter what the price points are. A few years ago, it was LV. Now, I rarely see a real or fake LV.......


----------



## CinthiaZ

chelleart said:


> I am very well aware that MK bags come at different price points.  My point is that the entry level bag is at a more attainable price point.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure why you keep mentioning that 8k Miranda. It's 8k because it's Python.  The regular leather Miranda is about $1k. Link below.
> 
> I never said fakes didn't exist either. I said they would be less likely. Maybe they are more likely in the area you describe and that makes complete sense, but I live in NJ and I'm driving distance to about different 5 different outlet malls, so it's very easy to get a discounted MK bag. Or just run to
> TJ Maxx.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael-Kors-Large-Miranda-Grained-Tote/prod159070242/p.prod


You know what is weird too? I had a conversation with a lady at Michael Kors, and she told me there is actually a whole line of Michael Kors that isn't even available to the general public, that is only for the very 'elite' and the general public doesn't even get to see them! She said they were 10,000.00 and up. I just used that Python Miranda as an example of how spendy some of their designs really are. The Celine bag is quite spendy as well. Their price ranges go from 150.00 for a wallet, all the way up to 8000.00. Their ever popular Hamilton is only 358.00 and it is one of their worst bags that is counterfeited the most, because of it's popularity. 

As I stated in another post, MK is about in the same price bracket as Coach, maybe even a little bit higher, and we all know that Coach is one of most highly counterfeited bags. So price isn't always a factor on what they will counterfeit. Often it is based on popularity and demand,

I understand what you mean by 'less likely', but unfortunately, MK is highly faked. I see them way too often. They all over the internet. There are counterfeit online outlets and there are so many on eBay, it's awful! I see them all the time and post them in the authenticate this forum, and we all are horrified over there. We have taken quite a few down. I guess if you had seen all the fakes we are finding, every day, you would have a better idea, just how bad the problem is. So beware, because there are a LOT of them. I see poor ladies getting ripped off all the time and paying hundreds of dollars for fake bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Look at these hideous fakes. The two bigger bags are knock offs of the MK Celine bag. eBay just took them down, fortunately, but she still has these hideous wallets listed as well. We see them all the time on the 'authenticate this' thread and we have taken down quite a few. We also have many ladies asking about bags they want to authenticate and half of them are all fakes!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Check this out.  This a whole website full of all fake Michael Kors. I can get the Miranda on here for only 74.00! lol!   Just want you to see how bad it really is. These bags are being bought and relisted on eBay and everywhere. So yes, Michael Kors is highly faked. This is just one website out of many. They have the nerve to claim they are an actual MK website. Scary.

http://www.officialmksale.com/


----------



## CinthiaZ

tauketula said:


> I live in the Chicago suburbs where there are lots of places to buy authentic MK.  However, it is definitely the most faked bag in my area.  Whichever designer is hot will be the most faked. It doesn't matter what the price points are. A few years ago, it was LV. Now, I rarely see a real or fake LV.......


Yes, I totally agree. It is a matter of supply and demand. If there is a demand for it, there will always be suppliers.  Even Levis jeans are counterfeited and they are only 50 dollars a pair. All the counterfeiters  want is to steal the name,to put on their poor quality goods and sell them. I agree. The price is not the main factor. It is the popularity / demand.


----------



## pinkysweety

CinthiaZ said:


> The' Made in country' tab comes in white, clear and I have seen tinted brown and black. The older bags don't have a date code on them, just the country made in. If you are looking at a bag you want to purchase, you can post it in the 'authenticate this Michael Kors' thread and the ladies there can help you. There is much more to it than just that tab. The counterfeiters do put the tabs in the bags now, so much more is needed to evaluate a bag. Just post any link or photos you have, and they can help, until you become more familiar what to look for . After a while, you will get better, but this forum is a great place to start! .


thanks a lot for the reply  so far i hv nvr seen original MK bags without model number tag/label inside bag. so i'd like to know, how older bags without a model number tab? is it possible for a Hamilton Large NS Tote not to hv a model number tab inside the bag (eg. 30T2SHMT3L) ?


----------



## CinthiaZ

pinkysweety said:


> thanks a lot for the reply  so far i hv nvr seen original MK bags without model number tag/label inside bag. so i'd like to know, how older bags without a model number tab? is it possible for a Hamilton Large NS Tote not to hv a model number tab inside the bag (eg. 30T2SHMT3L) ?


Yes, it is possible. Many , actually MOST of the older models don't have the model number tabs on them. They will just have the 'made in country with date code' tab and that is it. Some of the vintage bags don't even have a date code, they will just have the 'made in country' tab only. Helps to give you an idea of the age of the bags. I have never seen a Hamilton without a 'made in/ date code' tab. I don't think they go far enough back to not have at least,  a date code on them.


----------



## in_the_uk

Hi,

A big hello from the UK! 

I am hoping one of you experts can tell me whether the Michael Kors bag being sold in the UK on eBay is real or not. Here's the link:



best regards

Kate x


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please help report this hideous fake MK Gansevoort! Check out that interior! lol! Gross! Auction ends in 40 minutes and some poor, unsuspecting buyer is about to get burned!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...522?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3399e7f462


----------



## CinthiaZ

in_the_uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> A big hello from the UK!
> 
> I am hoping one of you experts can tell me whether the Michael Kors bag being sold in the UK on eBay is real or not. Here's the link:
> 
> 
> 
> best regards
> 
> Kate x



Sorry, not enough photos to determine authenticity. Please post all inquiries in the 'authenticate this Michael Kors' thread. This could have been missed. Can't tell anyway, because there are not enough photos. We need to see the interior lining, label, 'made in country' tabs, etc. Good Luck!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Off topic- but I was picking up a tjmaxx/marshalls gift card for my mom last night and some woman proceeds to show me a pic of purse she bought for daughter, I assumed it was a kors because she was admiring my quilted selma. No...it was the worst knockoff LV I have EVER seen. She said she paid 2,500 dollars for it. My 22 yr old daughter just walked away shaking her head. I don't know what style it was even supposed to be,  sorta like a delightful but NOT. I own 3 authentic neverfulls and luckily I was not carrying any of them because if this woman got ripped off I did not want her to know it by looking at my bag. This was a straight up flea market bag and I hope she's lying about the 2,500 she paid. Her car was on its last leg. Money would have been better spent on a transmission.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello Ladies, please help me to report this awful fake! Let's help someone to not get burned, by stopping the completion of this sale. It is an ebay listing and you will see a 'report item' link on the right side of the page about midsection. Thank you!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121514622163?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## CinthiaZ

Oh well, someone just bought it. They will probably be here in a week or so , asking us to authenticate it, or maybe they just don't care. If people only knew who they were supporting when they buy counterfeit bags, I don't think they would purchase them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Just curious why you didn't want to tell her? Maybe should could have gotten her money back. I guess I do understand though. She probably wouldn't have listened anyway. I have a bad habit of blurting out the truth all the time, and it really does cause me head aches! lol!  I wish I could stop it. Working on it.


----------



## Kayrill09

Gosh I would die if I find out that I just bought a fouis vuitton instead of a louis for 2,500..  poor lady..


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report this hideous fake.. Look at that leopard print lining!! lol! Gag! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/281525460672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418c399ec0


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Please report this hideous fake.. Look at that leopard print lining!! lol! Gag!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/281525460672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418c399ec0



Reported! At least she had the disclaimer "not genuine", but it's still illegal to sell fakes on ebay!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> Just curious why you didn't want to tell her? Maybe should could have gotten her money back. I guess I do understand though. She probably wouldn't have listened anyway. I have a bad habit of blurting out the truth all the time, and it really does cause me head aches! lol!  I wish I could stop it. Working on it.


She was so proud of the bag I couldn't say anything but boy did I want to. She pulled out her phone and was so happy to show it off. She said it was a 21st bday gift for her daughter. I felt bad for her. She probably DID pay 2,500 for it. There are some really bad sites out there selling that crap for retail. My 22 yr old daughter had better not even form her lips to ask for LOUIS V.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Reported! At least she had the disclaimer "not genuine", but it's still illegal to sell fakes on ebay!


Disclaimers are not allowed either and there is actually an option you can choose when reporting, that says 'disclaimer about the legality or authenticity of an item'  Thanks for reporting. Was that gross or what??

Some poor buyer,  bought that for 55.00. Can't believe eBay just ignores these reports. Think I am going to send more of them to Michael Kors. Maybe they will listen to THEM!  MK isn't even on the VERO program yet. They better get with it, because it is getting worse by the minute.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please help report this awful fake MK bag. If you never reported before, there is a report link on the right side of the page, about mid section. It will help save somebody from getting burned. Is this UGLY or what?! I need help! Seeing all of these fakes makes me feel sorry for the ladies getting ripped off. I am on ebay every day and I see fakes listed routinely. It is getting worse every day! 
Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/261691008852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cedffe754


----------



## CinthiaZ

The bottom line, is that Michael Kors is being faked by counterfeiters, very much so, as a matter of fact. There are several fake so called Michael Kors online outlets. They even steal the design of the real website so it looks totally real! I see them on ebay all the time and they are just hideous!

Pricing isn't a factor for counterfeiters. They will reproduce whatever is popular and sells. Did you know they even make fake Levi's jeans?? Just check on the ebay Fashion Board forum, sometime. Those ladies could tell you a lot. You would be surprised what is counterfeited these days! You may even have some in your closet and not know it. Pretty sad, huh.  
MERRY CHRISTMAS all you designer hotties! It 's been fun this year on this forum! Next year will be great too! Happy New Year!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> She was so proud of the bag I couldn't say anything but boy did I want to. She pulled out her phone and was so happy to show it off. She said it was a 21st bday gift for her daughter. I felt bad for her. She probably DID pay 2,500 for it. There are some really bad sites out there selling that crap for retail. My 22 yr old daughter had better not even form her lips to ask for LOUIS V.


Unless Louis has some nice leather bags that I haven't seen, I really don't care for them at all. The signature bags in brown or green?? Really? Just not my thing I guess. I can't imagine a teenager wanting one??  While they are classy, there is nothing cool about them at all. The kids are mostly into 'cool'.  I would think the youngsters would prefer a hot looking, sexy Michael Kors bag, don't you?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My 2 girls are not at all interested in LV handbags. The only bags they carry are Coach crossbodies and heavy backpacks as they are both college students LOL!!. This womans daughter must have asked for that fake LV bag. My girls know how much I pay for authentic LV and know better than to ask me for it. In my opinion LV is very grown up, and not for kids. My oldest can save up and buy whatever she wants. If someone is not into LV that's fine by me. To each it's own.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My 2 girls are not at all interested in LV handbags. The only bags they carry are Coach crossbodies and heavy backpacks as they are both college students LOL!!. This womans daughter must have asked for that fake LV bag. My girls know how much I pay for authentic LV and know better than to ask me for it. In my opinion LV is very grown up, and not for kids. My oldest can save up and buy whatever she wants. If someone is not into LV that's fine by me. To each it's own.


I can't see any kids wanting LV. Yes, too sophisticated. Very much for older classy ladies. They wouldn't go too well with their pants hanging off their butts! lol! Or their hats on backwards, lol!

I think it depends on your lifestyle too. LV just fit into my lifestyle. I appreciate the claasiness of them. I should check out their leather bags. I bet they are incredible. I have been meaning to do that, but I am so entralled with these Michael Kors leather bags, I don't think I need to go there.


----------



## lrockm

Can you guys possibly tell the difference between a high grade counterfeit  ?


----------



## CinthiaZ

lrockm said:


> Can you guys possibly tell the difference between a high grade counterfeit  ?


9 times out of 10 we can. Some are real obvious, others are more difficult, We need a lot of pics. See my signature below for a list of the pics we need.  If you want a bag authenticated, you are in the wrong thread. You have to go to the 'authenticate this Michael Kors thread. Here is the link.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659.html


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> I can't see any kids wanting LV. Yes, too sophisticated. Very much for older classy ladies. They wouldn't go too well with their pants hanging off their butts! lol! Or their hats on backwards, lol!
> 
> I think it depends on your lifestyle too. LV just fit into my lifestyle. I appreciate the claasiness of them. I should check out their leather bags. I bet they are incredible. I have been meaning to do that, but I am so entralled with these Michael Kors leather bags, I don't think I need to go there.


Sorry for all the typos. I have that dang auto correct on my phone and if definitely doesn't know how to spell! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Check out this Joni Python! Only 2500.00!!   Did I hear someone say Michael Kors are too inexpensive to be faked?? lol! I WISH!!On the MK website on sale for 2450.00!!  

http://www.michaelkors.com/joni-large-python-fringe-tote/_/R-US_31F4TONT3P?No=66&color=0201


----------



## CinthiaZ

chelleart said:


> I am very well aware that MK bags come at different price points.  My point is that the entry level bag is at a more attainable price point.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure why you keep mentioning that 8k Miranda. It's 8k because it's Python.  The regular leather Miranda is about $1k. Link below.
> 
> I never said fakes didn't exist either. I said they would be less likely. Maybe they are more likely in the area you describe and that makes complete sense, but I live in NJ and I'm driving distance to about different 5 different outlet malls, so it's very easy to get a discounted MK bag. Or just run to
> TJ Maxx.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Michael-Kors-Large-Miranda-Grained-Tote/prod159070242/p.prod



OK, Here's another MK that is over 3000.00 with tax. And there are many more that are even higher. FYI, the python is embossed. It is not real python. But yes, the python bags are more expensive.Yes, the more common, less expensive styles are faked, but pricing has nothing to do with it. Do you know they even counterfeit Levis Jeans? The ladies on the eBay Fashion board could tell you a lot about all the clothing that is counterfeited. They have to be very careful about not buying or selling them and it is very hard. You really have to know your products. 
    I don't think many are aware of just how expensive many of these Michael Kors bags can be. Many of them are just as expensive as Chanel, etc. The difference is that Michael accommodates all pocket books.Counterfeiters go by the demand and popularity more so than the prices, and MK is VERY popular right now. I sell my used bags and they go really quick. Check out this MK Janey bag for 3000.00!! There are many more lines in their collections, that cost even more. So it is not JUST the Miranda. There are many more and I could post quite a few. They even have a line that is not offered to the general public. They are custom made bags for movie stars,and the very elite. 

http://www.michaelkors.com/janey-extra-large-python-crossbody/_/R-US_31H4TJRX4P?No=31&color=0533


----------



## chelleart

Thank you. Point taken. I also never said it was JUST the Miranda. In fact I had agreed with you that the MK brand comes at different price points. Not sure why you keep replying to my post and harping on that...

While I definitely agree with your point that it may not be about prices, but about demand - I do still believe price is a big factor, the same way demand is a factor. Yes, anything can be faked - even cheaper items. BUT, the lure of a bargain is a tactic at selling a fake as the real thing. Whether it be a Chanel or an MK bag. If it's easy for me to get a deal at Macy's for an authentic MK, I'd opt for that than risk my $$ elsewhere.  Unfortunately, those deals don't exist at Macy's for Chanel. The definition of a "deal" can also mean something different for everyone. So 25% off may be a deal to me, but it may mean 75% to someone else. As another user said, the demographic is also a factor, as well as the availability of the brand in the area. I imagine there are buyers at all price points and that counterfeiters have a wide market range. 

Anyway, I am just expressing my opinion.  There's no need to "disprove" my comment. I wasn't trying to really "prove" anything... just sharing a viewpoint - and quite a valid one at that.  I am sure you just feel very strongly about the topic so I don't take it personally, but FYI your posts come across as a bit aggressive and haughty in nature.  I already share many of your viewpoints, so you really are preaching to the choir.


----------



## iheart_purses

I think someone I know got a fake MK bag for christmas.....Do I burst their bubble or hold my tongue? It's not someone who would ever know the difference herself. (It is just a relatively affordable tote, so yes a very popular style to fake because anyone who didn't know would buy that style = more money in the counterfeiter's pockets.)


----------



## CinthiaZ

chelleart said:


> Thank you. Point taken. I also never said it was JUST the Miranda. In fact I had agreed with you that the MK brand comes at different price points. Not sure why you keep replying to my post and harping on that...
> 
> While I definitely agree with your point that it may not be about prices, but about demand - I do still believe price is a big factor, the same way demand is a factor. Yes, anything can be faked - even cheaper items. BUT, the lure of a bargain is a tactic at selling a fake as the real thing. Whether it be a Chanel or an MK bag. If it's easy for me to get a deal at Macy's for an authentic MK, I'd opt for that than risk my $$ elsewhere.  Unfortunately, those deals don't exist at Macy's for Chanel. The definition of a "deal" can also mean something different for everyone. So 25% off may be a deal to me, but it may mean 75% to someone else. As another user said, the demographic is also a factor, as well as the availability of the brand in the area. I imagine there are buyers at all price points and that counterfeiters have a wide market range.
> 
> Anyway, I am just expressing my opinion.  There's no need to "disprove" my comment. I wasn't trying to really "prove" anything... just sharing a viewpoint - and quite a valid one at that.  I am sure you just feel very strongly about the topic so I don't take it personally, but FYI your posts come across as a bit aggressive and haughty in nature.  I already share many of your viewpoints, so you really are preaching to the choir.


I am just trying to share with you, what a luxury brand Michael Kors really is and convey the message that counterfeiters will duplicate anything and that price doesn't really matter. Can you believe they counterfeit levi jeans??  That really blew me away! Some compare MK to Guess or Tommy H, and that simply is not the case. There are many movie stars wearing Michael Kors and they are definitely a luxury item that can be very expensive.  

MK really does have much more than what we usually see over and over.The only thing I am trying to 'disprove' perhaps, is they only have cheapo bags, which as I am showing you, and you can see, is not really the case. And quite frankly, you saying that is a bit 'haughty' as well and is is probably what got me going, because I really wish it was true! lol ! The MK bags that appeal to me, are WAY out of my price range. They really do have some gorgeous, super expensive bags. I agree with you as well about much of what you say. Just trying to show you some of these bags I WISH I could buy, and if you CAN, please get one and post it on here! lol! I get so tired of seeing the same ones over and over. I want to see some of their more luxury bags, and believe me, they do exist. The least expensive MK bag I have, retailed for 448.00. My usual price range is around 500. But the MK bags I really want, are all well over 1000.00!!  That Janey bag is one I really want and am saving for and is 3000.00! Hoping it will ever go on sale, but I doubt it. My husband always says, "you have champagne taste, and a beer pocketbook!"lol! So true, unfortunately.

 What is surprising, is that,  it is actually their cheaper, more popular bags that are the most counterfeited. Because you have a valid point. These bags can be found on sale all the time. So why are they counterfeiting THEM the most?? Is what is baffling to me as well. You'd think they would copy the more expensive ones. So it just shows they go by popularity. 

 I just want to share with you, some of their more luxury bags hoping you will take a second look. So when I run into one, I want to show it to you. There are plenty of others I wanted to show you as well, but resisted, then finally said screw it! I have to show her THIS one! lol! Just trying to share the sheer joy of MK bags! They really are incredible bags and hoping you will check one out and get hooked like the rest of us! lol! Merry Christmas!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I think someone I know got a fake MK bag for christmas.....Do I burst their bubble or hold my tongue? It's not someone who would ever know the difference herself. (It is just a relatively affordable tote, so yes a very popular style to fake because anyone who didn't know would buy that style = more money in the counterfeiter's pockets.)


If it was me, I would try to SUGGEST that she join this forum perhaps? because if she ever tries to sell it on eBay or somewhere, she will get into a lot of trouble and maybe even lose her account. Maybe you could ASK her ( don't tell her)  if she knows where it is from and if she knows for sure, if it is authentic?? Send her here to find out. That way ,we can tell her it is fake, NOT YOU, and it will take the heat off of you. Know what I mean?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> If it was me,  would tell her. Because if she ever tries to sell it on eBay or somewhere, she will get into a lot of trouble and maybe even lose her account. Maybe you could ASK her ( don't tell her)  if she knows where it is from and if she knows for sure, if it is authentic?? Send her here to find out. That way , it will take the heat off of you. Know what I mean?


This one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't situations. Is this person considered a close friend? If so, just tell her what you suspect because what if she tries to sell it or give it to someone else? Maybe even YOU. It will be an awkward situation either way. Some people just do not want to hear they may have been gifted a possible fake, she will also be pissed off at the person who gave it to her and possibly you TOO. People can be be touchy.  If they are not close to you, just leave it ALONE. I had a lady bragging to me about an LV bag that was a cheap flea market fake. I kept my mouth shut because I don't know her. Let us know how it went.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't situations. Is this person considered a close friend? If so, just tell her what you suspect because what if she tries to sell it or give it to someone else? Maybe even YOU. It will be an awkward situation either way. Some people just do not want to hear they may have been gifted a possible fake, she will also be pissed off at the person who gave it to her and possibly you TOO. People can be be touchy.  If they are not close to you, just leave it ALONE. I had a lady bragging to me about an LV bag that was a cheap flea market fake. I kept my mouth shut because I don't know her. Let us know how it went.


Well that is why I suggested she just ASK her, not TELL her. If you just ASK where she got it ( never saying it is fake)   and then brag about the forum you belong to,where you have all of your bags authenticated,  it might 'give her the idea' without you ever saying it is fake, know what I mean? It's called 'the power of suggestion'. That way you never said it was fake, you are just striking up a conversation and giving her helpful ideas, which could save her some serious grief in the future, if she ever goes to sell it. But I will edit how I worded that. Thanks!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SHE asked for ideas, I only gave my opinion/suggestion. Neither one of us are wrong. It IS a touchy situation, and you want to tread lightly, so your suggesting she go to the forum first IS the best plan. I only gave possible scenarios of this going bad if what you suggested is NOT followed. I only said to tell her what you think if your somewhat close to her. I'm not suggesting she just say that to someone she just happens to know......


----------



## iheart_purses

Her Daughter got it for her for christmas, online. As soon as she told me how it was packaged and that it came with a certificate of authenticity the red flag went up. I'm not new here, and I have 7 MK bags, most of which I personally bought at the retail store, and none of them came with a "certificate of authenticity". That is something I find counterfeiters doing all the time to make their things look more "formal" .....When she was telling me this, I only said to her I hope she got it from a good online store, there are so many fake websites out there you have to be careful. 

But to continue on with the discussion, There are so many unsuspecting people out there buying these fake bags, I just saw a disgusting fake one today when I was running into walmart to grab something. They imitate the less expensive Micheal Kors because those are the ones the people in that price range will recognize the most. Sad fact, where I live people have fake guess purses. Who in the heck would counterfeit a guess purse? *The point is, price doesn't matter they will fake whatever they can in order to guide money from unsuspecting consumers into their dirty pockets. *


----------



## chelleart

I guess I just disagree with a viewpoint that price wouldn't be a factor.  Why go to some shady counterfeit website offering slightly discounted prices when you can buy full price or sale price at a legit retailer? Yes, I agree that some people are naive and don't know better, but I don't subscribe to the belief that a huge portion of customers of counterfeit bags (who buy from fake websites or chinatown not from ebay auctions) are innocent or ethical in this transaction. There wouldn't be a market for counterfeit bags if there wasn't some kind of demand for it. PRICE is a huge factor in the decision to purchase an item... Counterfeit or not. And PRICE is also a factor in the decision to produce and sell a counterfeit item. As someone previously said, if an item isn't popular, it's not marketable as a counterfeit, and counterfeiters would not profit - thus affecting the bottom line of price/costs. I guess I'm viewing it from a business perspective and it seems to come down to the economy of counterfeit items? It's like this tug of war between how much a counterfeiter can profit and how much a consumer can save. If someone didn't care about PRICE, they'd have no problems buying it full price at a legit retailer. 

It does make sense for a cheaper bag to be counterfeited if that's what is in demand... Never said cheaper bags didn't.

I agree with all of the factors everyone has raised regarding the conditions of marketing, producing, selling, and purchasing counterfeit bags.  Is it that hard to comprehend that price, price points, the lure of a bargain are valid factors as well?


----------



## CinthiaZ

chelleart said:


> I guess I just disagree with a viewpoint that price wouldn't be a factor.  Why go to some shady counterfeit website offering slightly discounted prices when you can buy full price or sale price at a legit retailer? Yes, I agree that some people are naive and don't know better, but I don't subscribe to the belief that a huge portion of customers of counterfeit bags (who buy from fake websites or chinatown not from ebay auctions) are innocent or ethical in this transaction. There wouldn't be a market for counterfeit bags if there wasn't some kind of demand for it. PRICE is a huge factor in the decision to purchase an item... Counterfeit or not. And PRICE is also a factor in the decision to produce and sell a counterfeit item. As someone previously said, if an item isn't popular, it's not marketable as a counterfeit, and counterfeiters would not profit - thus affecting the bottom line of price/costs. I guess I'm viewing it from a business perspective and it seems to come down to the economy of counterfeit items? It's like this tug of war between how much a counterfeiter can profit and how much a consumer can save. If someone didn't care about PRICE, they'd have no problems buying it full price at a legit retailer.
> 
> It does make sense for a cheaper bag to be counterfeited if that's what is in demand... Never said cheaper bags didn't.
> 
> I agree with all of the factors everyone has raised regarding the conditions of marketing, producing, selling, and purchasing counterfeit bags.  Is it that hard to comprehend that price, price points, the lure of a bargain are valid factors as well?


Oh, I see what you are saying now DUH! lol! Yes, from the stand point of why BUYERS, buy counterfeits, yes, price is a factor, in that they don't want to pay full price.  I was referring to why COUNTERFEITERS make fake bags and as we all agree, it is supply and demand. So yes the demand is what is causing the problem absolutely and I agree with that totally. 

  But I have to wonder, if these women, or anyone,  really knew who was producing these counterfeits, if they would still support them? If they knew that child slave labor was used to make these bags, or any other counterfeit products, do you think they would be as willing to buy them?? I would like to have more faith in the goodness of people,  that less would be purchased if they really knew the truth about this criminal black market. I really don't think that most people are aware it is even a criminal market and I wish there was a way we could make folks more aware of what they are supporting when they buy counterfeits. So many think it is harmless and that they are smarter to buy replicas and they really have no idea what they are supporting. I am still telling my friends and family about it and they are shocked when they find out the truth. Somehow there needs to be more public awareness about this subject, don't you agree?


----------



## chelleart

I definitely agree. I am hopeful that people who actively seek out counterfeit bags aren't aware that the purchase supports a network of criminal activity - child labor, copyright infringement, etc. Sadly, I think some people are aware and are just completely unsympathetic, don't acknowledge the repercussions, and have learned to ignore their conscience. 

The Miranda is actually my next MK purchase and I admit the thought of the counterfeit bargain has entered my mind. But as someone who enjoys the quality of an item vs. just its brand name, there's absolutely no satisfaction in buying a counterfeit item! Sure, they can come close to the real deal, but it just isn't the same as the real thing.  I do understand that something may not be affordable to everyone, but we have so many other options to achieve a similar look if something is too expensive. I'd much rather buy a no brand name version of a similar looking bag than support a counterfeit version.  I am a pretty open person and rarely judge others - but when it comes to this, I raise an eyebrow to those who actively seek out counterfeit goods. Being a poser isn't classy. But who am I to judge... It's their choice in the end. I wish more people shared our ethics and values. 

This topic really raises another issue about the astronomic prices of luxury goods. In terms of the actual costs of materials, production, storefront, staff, etc... Is a bag really worth its retail price or are we the naive consumers being duped? 

lol I'm sure there is a counterfeit bag forum having a polar discussion and frowning on people like us who value luxury items.


----------



## CinthiaZ

chelleart said:


> I definitely agree. I am hopeful that people who actively seek out counterfeit bags aren't aware that the purchase supports a network of criminal activity - child labor, copyright infringement, etc. Sadly, I think some people are aware and are just completely unsympathetic, don't acknowledge the repercussions, and have learned to ignore their conscience.
> 
> The Miranda is actually my next MK purchase and I admit the thought of the counterfeit bargain has entered my mind. But as someone who enjoys the quality of an item vs. just its brand name, there's absolutely no satisfaction in buying a counterfeit item! Sure, they can come close to the real deal, but it just isn't the same as the real thing.  I do understand that something may not be affordable to everyone, but we have so many other options to achieve a similar look if something is too expensive. I'd much rather buy a no brand name version of a similar looking bag than support a counterfeit version.  I am a pretty open person and rarely judge others - but when it comes to this, I raise an eyebrow to those who actively seek out counterfeit goods. Being a poser isn't classy. But who am I to judge... It's their choice in the end. I wish more people shared our ethics and values.
> 
> This topic really raises another issue about the astronomic prices of luxury goods. In terms of the actual costs of materials, production, storefront, staff, etc... Is a bag really worth its retail price or are we the naive consumers being duped?
> 
> lol I'm sure there is a counterfeit bag forum having a polar discussion and frowning on people like us who value luxury items.


I don't know, from my experiences , I have become totally spoiled with the real thing and I think there is no comparison. The zippers alone are enough to keep me from buying cheaper bags. lol! I hate how they get stuck and you have to fuss with them when you are in a hurry. The zippers on the quality bags just zoop! Slide right open. Then there is the linings . Yikes! Not to mention the straps falling off when you least expect it. Been there, done that, and not going there again! lol! Once you get used to quality like that, there is no going back.

You raise a real good point about us being duped into paying these prices. I would prefer to buy a used designer bag and save big dollars, than new, unless I can find a sale. I know how to clean them and make them look like new again. It is better to buy a used designer bag than a brand new replica, if you don't want spend that kind of money. Because as you say, we are definitely being duped and I don't like getting taken advantage of that way. I get a kick out of buying used and getting over on that very point. There is a huge resale market of used designer bags and the industries all hate it, and have even started selling on eBay because they know there is a huge market there. At least you still get the quality that you will never get with a replica,  or a no name brand that you have no idea is going to hold up or not. I have saved myself thousands of dollars buying preowned designer bags. Some are horrified at that prospect, but it is still much better than buying brand new replicas. You just have to be careful not get stuck with a fake and that is why this forum is so precious. It really helps to solve that problem.

What I wonder, is why don't the designers start some kind of campaign about the black market counterfeit business? Think about this for instance -  a commercial with little Chinese children strapped to sewing machines all hungry looking and sad, and drive home the point of what people are supporting. That may sound awful, but they do it all the time for these 'adopt a child and pay 19.00 a month' to help poor children in foreign countries. They have that 'wounded warriors' where they show soldiers in wheel chairs, playing on your sympathies. Couldn't the designers do the same thing to get the word out about the criminal counterfeit business? Why am I racking my brains to get the word out? WHAT are they doing?? I don't see them doing anything! Us ladies on this purse forum do more to stop this, than I see them doing! What's up with that? They really need to have a campaign against this criminal business. 

There are children being horribly abused because of it! I would NEVER even CONSIDER giving those criminals one red dime of my money. So they can continue to abuse those poor children?? No one in good conscience could support such a thing. Did you know that the bombing of our World Trade Center was partially funded by the counterfeit handbag business?? So if there is any other forum laughing at us, they better get their facts straight! Because this is no laughing matter. This is serious criminal activity. Do a google search sometime and read what they discovered about counterfeiters and terrorism. It's a really bad thing to support. No thanks. There's other ways to have what you want without supporting them. 
   Thank you, Chellheart, this has been a great conversation, Hope you had a wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year to you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Be careful on eBay ladies. I have seen more fake MKs than ever! Seems all the 'Christmas gifts' are getting listed. Watch out for orange color care cards and paperwork. Sure sign of fake. I must have reported over 50 of them this past week! Uhg,


----------



## iheart_purses

http://official.socoolbags.org/Selma-c-38.html Help report this horrible site please. Look a whole website full of MK fakes


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

That site is awful! The fake mk bag that looks like a collared button down shirt is the worst thing I have ever seen, hands down! I had to laugh, even though this is a serious crime. Just terrible. The haircalf "hamilton" in weird mustard yellow? I am speechless....


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

OMG..the specchio on that site is a plastic trainwreck with gold sharpie pen trim......vomit...80% of those bag colors/styles were never even produced. Just slapped together and glued. Those idiots listed one of their "hamilton" bags as croc and it's fake SNAKESKIN in the photo! I am done with this mess of a fake site.


----------



## acm1134

Please help report this hideous fake !!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...719?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cefb04a37


----------



## cdtracing

acm1134 said:


> Please help report this hideous fake !!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...719?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cefb04a37


I reported it.  That thing looked awful!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> i reported it.  That thing looked awful!!


+1


----------



## jojon21

acm1134 said:


> Please help report this hideous fake !!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...719?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cefb04a37





cdtracing said:


> I reported it.  That thing looked awful!!





ubo22 said:


> +1



+2! Why is it still up, c'mon ebay!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> i reported it.  That thing looked awful!!



+3


----------



## iheart_purses

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> OMG..the specchio on that site is a plastic trainwreck with gold sharpie pen trim......vomit...80% of those bag colors/styles were never even produced. Just slapped together and glued. Those idiots listed one of their "hamilton" bags as croc and it's fake SNAKESKIN in the photo! I am done with this mess of a fake site.


haha I am sorry to put you through the trauma of looking at that....I just send an email to Michael kors customer service letting them know I came across a website I believe to be counterfeit and I don't want any of their valuable customers to be taken advantage of.


----------



## jojon21

iheart_purses said:


> http://official.socoolbags.org/Selma-c-38.html Help report this horrible site please. Look a whole website full of MK fakes



What can be seen cannot be unseen! Ugh!  Glad you reported this site to MK.


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> What can be seen cannot be unseen! Ugh!  Glad you reported this site to MK.



I had a friend show me this site.  I told her those were fakes, really bad fakes.  That crap looks like it was made by 3 yr olds.  I don't understand why the site is still up.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I had a friend show me this site.  I told her those were fakes, really bad fakes.  That crap looks like it was made by 3 yr olds.  I don't understand why the site is still up.


Who do you report them to? I report them to Michael Kors directly. Michael is not even on the VERO program yet. He better get on it, because the fakes have exploded!  I am fairly certain they have to turn it over to their attorneys, who in turn have to go through all kinds of internet legal channels and it all takes quite awhile. Unfortunately. In the meantime, people are buying them and selling them on eBay and everywhere!  In the past week I have reported at least 50 of those bags from that site and others, off of eBay alone! I can only imagine what is being listed on Bonanzle, Poshmark and everywhere else. Pretty sad, huh.


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> Please help report this hideous fake !!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...719?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cefb04a37


Reported!!  Good going girls! Let's keep this going. We have to try to stop this! I have been reporting on ebay for months with help from Jojo and it has been tiring! We need help!  I just got one removed tonight. Had a FLORAL lining! It was hideous. Thank goodness they took it down. They don't always do it though, so the more reports, the better. So if you don't mind, I am going to share them here and we can take em out!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's more!  The second one admits!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...989?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ceff9ac6d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Mich...212?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cefa8ed6c


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...124?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item234886b534


----------



## CinthiaZ

Look at this!! Talk about 'jumping on the band wagon'!!  Unbelievable! I wonder if he has Michael Kors permission to make money off of his trademarked logo?? Ya think?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...ker-5-inches-/171629529118?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## CinthiaZ

What do you think about this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...327?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43d55df4af


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Look at this!! Talk about 'jumping on the band wagon'!!  Unbelievable! I wonder if he has Michael Kors permission to make money off of his trademarked logo?? Ya think?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...ker-5-inches-/171629529118?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## CinthiaZ

Uhg...look at all the bids on this! People really can't tell! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teal-Michae...099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f9bb8393


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Uhg...look at all the bids on this! People really can't tell!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teal-Michae...099?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f9bb8393



Seriously??????  That's so bad!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Seriously??????  That's so bad!


I don't know what takes them so long to get them off the site. Any fool could see that is fake.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Check this groovy Hamilton! lol! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Michael-...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9f913618


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Check this groovy Hamilton! lol!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Michael-...080?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9f913618



It's gone.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's gone.


Good! It was hideous! Thanks for checking. You are helping to save the world! lol! Well, our world, anyway. lol !


----------



## CinthiaZ

Reported this four times. Still up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121533444865?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Reported this four times. Still up.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/121533444865?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



It's been removed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's been removed.


Finally! Thanks!


----------



## sliced

Hello everyone, first post here.
So anyway, my girlfriend sent me this link:
http://www.vogue-mark.com/handbags/women/value-spree/michael-kors-value-spree-74.html
saying she wanted this for christmas, I ordered it, package arrived and she was happy. Then after the excitement went, she started having a detailed look and realised it was a fake... I was pretty ticked off and emailed vogue.com (who actually replied to all the email messages so I do give them credit for that) who replied:

Hi,
Thanks for your email.

Could you please take the quality and price together into consideration?

Our products deserves the money you paid.
Compared with the price of the items in the store, the price of our items are much lower.
And you can find the big price difference.
Please understand and kepp the items.

Returning is not a good choice.
It is a long process and the shipping cost with insurance is very expensive.

Awaiting your answer.
Good day

Best regards

So being in Australia, I wasn't going to pay for the shipping and insurance.

Anyway I ended up trying to find a legit store (michael kors does not send to Australia) and chose Dillards with this product: http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...4361654_zi_black&categoryId=470&scrollTop=747
Great quality bag, had the foam protection around the zippers and metal bits, the zips themselves have YKK on them and even the white protective bag that is meant to go around it looks great.

My question is; Are all new Michael Kors bags meant to have the little clear "made in.." tag inside them or have I been ripped off again?

Thanks.


----------



## coivcte

sliced said:


> Hello everyone, first post here.
> So anyway, my girlfriend sent me this link:
> http://www.vogue-mark.com/handbags/women/value-spree/michael-kors-value-spree-74.html
> saying she wanted this for christmas, I ordered it, package arrived and she was happy. Then after the excitement went, she started having a detailed look and realised it was a fake... I was pretty ticked off and emailed vogue.com (who actually replied to all the email messages so I do give them credit for that) who replied:
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> Could you please take the quality and price together into consideration?
> 
> Our products deserves the money you paid.
> Compared with the price of the items in the store, the price of our items are much lower.
> And you can find the big price difference.
> Please understand and kepp the items.
> 
> Returning is not a good choice.
> It is a long process and the shipping cost with insurance is very expensive.
> 
> Awaiting your answer.
> Good day
> 
> Best regards
> 
> So being in Australia, I wasn't going to pay for the shipping and insurance.
> 
> Anyway I ended up trying to find a legit store (michael kors does not send to Australia) and chose Dillards with this product: http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...4361654_zi_black&categoryId=470&scrollTop=747
> Great quality bag, had the foam protection around the zippers and metal bits, the zips themselves have YKK on them and even the white protective bag that is meant to go around it looks great.
> 
> My question is; Are all new Michael Kors bags meant to have the little clear "made in.." tag inside them or have I been ripped off again?
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry to hear about the bad experience at vogue.com
Can't believe they asked you to keep the counterfeit bag. Sigh....

Hello from Sydney, it's so hard to find a good deal on MK bags here in Australia!
I just checked my four MK bags (Medium Selma, Large Selma, Medium Sutton and Jet Set Zip Top Tote), all of them have the clear tag with the Made In country.
Are you saying your bag has the tag or doesn't have the tag? 
If it's purchased from Dillards, it should be legit.


----------



## sliced

No it has no clear tag.
I emailed Dillards and they wrote: Please let us know what type of tag should be inside the handbag.


----------



## coivcte

sliced said:


> Hello everyone, first post here.
> So anyway, my girlfriend sent me this link:
> http://www.vogue-mark.com/handbags/women/value-spree/michael-kors-value-spree-74.html
> saying she wanted this for christmas, I ordered it, package arrived and she was happy. Then after the excitement went, she started having a detailed look and realised it was a fake... I was pretty ticked off and emailed vogue.com (who actually replied to all the email messages so I do give them credit for that) who replied:
> 
> Hi,
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> Could you please take the quality and price together into consideration?
> 
> Our products deserves the money you paid.
> Compared with the price of the items in the store, the price of our items are much lower.
> And you can find the big price difference.
> Please understand and kepp the items.
> 
> Returning is not a good choice.
> It is a long process and the shipping cost with insurance is very expensive.
> 
> Awaiting your answer.
> Good day
> 
> Best regards
> 
> So being in Australia, I wasn't going to pay for the shipping and insurance.
> 
> Anyway I ended up trying to find a legit store (michael kors does not send to Australia) and chose Dillards with this product: http://www.dillards.com/product/MIC...4361654_zi_black&categoryId=470&scrollTop=747
> Great quality bag, had the foam protection around the zippers and metal bits, the zips themselves have YKK on them and even the white protective bag that is meant to go around it looks great.
> 
> My question is; Are all new Michael Kors bags meant to have the little clear "made in.." tag inside them or have I been ripped off again?
> 
> Thanks.





sliced said:


> No it has no clear tag.
> I emailed Dillards and they wrote: Please let us know what type of tag should be inside the handbag.



The tag is quite hidden and small, are you sure you didn't miss it.
Because my friend recently bought a MK bag from the Sydney City boutique and told me there is no clear tag. I went to check for her and I found it....lol...it was so funny.
The new bags now should have a clear rubbery tag with the Made In country and the manufacturing date, plus there should be a white fabric tag underneath it with some numbers. 
Look again inside the bag carefully one more time.

There is an Authentication Thread in this Forum.
Repost your question there and you will get better response.
Best of luck!!


----------



## sliced

Thanks for your help, I'll copy and past it there but will have to wait til the morning to look for the tag again, I did look pretty hard and the only thing I could find was a leather tag, quite large on the inside of the bag saying michael Kors.
How big is the tags in your bags?


----------



## CinthiaZ

sliced said:


> Thanks for your help, I'll copy and past it there but will have to wait til the morning to look for the tag again, I did look pretty hard and the only thing I could find was a leather tag, quite large on the inside of the bag saying michael Kors.
> How big is the tags in your bags?


Generally the made in country tag is located on the seam of the lining, on the left side of the bag. It is very small and can get lost in the folds of the lining. It does need to be there. If you bought it at Dilliards, the bag should be totally authentic, although once in awhile they do have a bait and switch, meaning someone took an authentic bag and replaced it with their fake in the store. It is unusual, but has been known to happen. I am hoping you are just not finding it because it is so small. Look on the left seam of the lining.


----------



## coivcte

CinthiaZ said:


> Generally the made in country tag is located on the seam of the lining, on the left side of the bag. It is very small and can get lost in the folds of the lining. It does need to be there. If you bought it at Dilliards, the bag should be totally authentic, although once in awhile they do have a bait and switch, meaning someone took an authentic bag and replaced it with their fake in the store. It is unusual, but has been known to happen. I am hoping you are just not finding it because it is so small. Look on the left seam of the lining.



Thanks CinthiaZ for responding.
I agree that the Clear Tag is very small and can easily be missed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

sliced said:


> No it has no clear tag.
> I emailed Dillards and they wrote: Please let us know what type of tag should be inside the handbag.


Dillards does not have authenticators for the many brands they sell, so they probably don't even know that the tag is even there. Many folks take their bags to sales clerks at department stores trying to get them authenticated. These people are only sales clerks and generally have no clue. Nor does anyone in office management. So writing to Dillards is futile. They are sales clerks only and many of them don't even own Michael Kors, or have only been there a short time. They are not trained to do any kind of authenticating and are even told not to. 

The ladies here are actually more knowledgeable about the bags from carefully studying, buying , selling and trading for many years. Most of us here on this forum are very careful to not buy fakes and that is why we study them so hard. We don't like to be fooled. You have come to the right place for a free evaluation. Other than us, you can send it to Michael Kors in New York, or you can pay a professional authenticating service for a nominal fee.


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Thanks CinthiaZ for responding.
> I agree that the Clear Tag is very small and can easily be missed.


Happy to help, coivcte. I hate seeing people getting stuck with fakes. I am fairly certain you are correct and he is not finding the tag. The odds of buying a fake at Dillards are slim to none.


----------



## sliced

coivcte said:


> The tag is quite hidden and small, are you sure you didn't miss it.
> Because my friend recently bought a MK bag from the Sydney City boutique and told me there is no clear tag. I went to check for her and I found it....lol...it was so funny.
> The new bags now should have a clear rubbery tag with the Made In country and the manufacturing date, plus there should be a white fabric tag underneath it with some numbers.
> Look again inside the bag carefully one more time.
> 
> There is an Authentication Thread in this Forum.
> Repost your question there and you will get better response.
> Best of luck!!




You ladies are wonderful  clear tag with a fabric tag behind, located on the left, back seam.

Funny, looked in the bag the second time and it instantly grabs my attention.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## CinthiaZ

sliced said:


> You ladies are wonderful  clear tag with a fabric tag behind, located on the left, back seam.
> 
> Funny, looked in the bag the second time and it instantly grabs my attention.
> 
> Thanks for all your help


YAAA! It's authentic!  Had a feeling since it was from a regular MK retailer. Enjoy!


----------



## coivcte

CinthiaZ said:


> Generally the made in country tag is located on the seam of the lining, on the left side of the bag. It is very small and can get lost in the folds of the lining. It does need to be there. If you bought it at Dilliards, the bag should be totally authentic, although once in awhile they do have a bait and switch, meaning someone took an authentic bag and replaced it with their fake in the store. It is unusual, but has been known to happen. I am hoping you are just not finding it because it is so small. Look on the left seam of the lining.





sliced said:


> You ladies are wonderful  clear tag with a fabric tag behind, located on the left, back seam.
> 
> Funny, looked in the bag the second time and it instantly grabs my attention.
> 
> Thanks for all your help



Oh thank goodness, I got worried for a bit.....
Hope your girlfriend enjoy this lovely gift!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Well now, isn't this just lovely??  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261744899226?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf136349a


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Well now, isn't this just lovely??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261744899226?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf136349a



OMG...Can't believe anyone actually owned this hidious thing. Fake,  fake, fake....


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> OMG...Can't believe anyone actually owned this hidious thing. Fake,  fake, fake....


 For anyone who needed a good laugh! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Well now, isn't this just lovely??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261744899226?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf136349a



That is just hideous!!!


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Well now, isn't this just lovely??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261744899226?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf136349a



Just spit out my coffee....LOL!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> Well now, isn't this just lovely??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261744899226?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cf136349a



What in the WHAT is this crap??LOL!!! Cinthiaz stop, my eyes can't take it!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> What in the WHAT is this crap??LOL!!! Cinthiaz stop, my eyes can't take it!!


LMAO!!  I knew yall would like that!!    Don't forget to report it!


----------



## cdtracing

It's gone.
Thank God!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's gone.
> Thank God!


YAAA!   Thanks!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

The seller will probably sell it in a walmart parking lot and some woman will have it proudly sitting on the table in some bingo hall this weekend, you know that catastrophe is still "breathing" somewhere. It should be burned at the stake. Maybe a ritual killing is better. Sorry-need more coffee................


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The seller will probably sell it in a walmart parking lot and some woman will have it proudly sitting on the table in some bingo hall this weekend, you know that catastrophe is still "breathing" somewhere. It should be burned at the stake. Maybe a ritual killing is better. Sorry-need more coffee................



+1


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The seller will probably sell it in a walmart parking lot and some woman will have it proudly sitting on the table in some bingo hall this weekend, you know that catastrophe is still "breathing" somewhere. It should be burned at the stake. Maybe a ritual killing is better. Sorry-need more coffee................


LMAO! That really was one of the worst ever! Hope we don't have nightmares.! But seriously, they are every where and it's really gotten out of hand. Why doesn't MK do something about it?? They are not even on the VERO program yet!   Poshmark and ebay are loaded with them! I just saw about 10 of them today between the two sites! I did see this gorgeous Hanilton today on Poshmark. Thinking how good it will go with my green shoes! 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Michael-Kors-handbag-54bbf0fac8ce854147161c32


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> +1


And this one! OMG! I gotta have it! 

https://poshmark.com/listing/Hand-bag-54c479cdeaf03053d9005d67


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> And this one! OMG! I gotta have it!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Hand-bag-54c479cdeaf03053d9005d67



I saw that one.  I thought really????  I've never seen that style & the zipper is crooked on the front.


----------



## PamK

Unfortunately, the Internet isn't the only place that hawks fakes. I found a plastic, expensive fake at my local Marshall's this weekend with a price tag of 170.00. Same store where I purchased a gorgeous large camo Hamilton Traveler, and the zebra-striped Jet Set tote - both within the past few months! I took it up to the register and showed them. The manager was very apologetic, and agreed to take it off the floor. I certainly don't blame the folks that stock all the shelves, but it never should have slipped through and have been priced and tagged to put out for sale in the first place!


----------



## cdtracing

PamK said:


> Unfortunately, the Internet isn't the only place that hawks fakes. I found a plastic, expensive fake at my local Marshall's this weekend with a price tag of 170.00. Same store where I purchased a gorgeous large camo Hamilton Traveler, and the zebra-striped Jet Set tote - both within the past few months! I took it up to the register and showed them. The manager was very apologetic, and agreed to take it off the floor. I certainly don't blame the folks that stock all the shelves, but it never should have slipped through and have been priced and tagged to put out for sale in the first place!



I agree.  Stores should have better quality control.  Some people will take a fake into a store & exchange it for a authentic bag. ullhair:  You just can't be too careful these days.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I saw that one.  I thought really????  I've never seen that style & the zipper is crooked on the front.


At least ebay will take them down when reported. Poshmark doesn't care at all.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ.....We have another contender.....Who could resist this one????  No collection would be complete, I'm sure!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-bag-/261750110342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf185b886


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> CinthiaZ.....We have another contender.....Who could resist this one????  No collection would be complete, I'm sure!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-bag-/261750110342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf185b886


Dang I missed it! Was removed! Good job! NOW, check out this Miranda with the ORANGE care cards! Someone is about to get burned for BIG money!! Let's help! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa116b53c


----------



## Euromutt86

CinthiaZ said:


> Dang I missed it! Was removed! Good job! NOW, check out this Miranda with the ORANGE care cards! Someone is about to get burned for BIG money!! Let's help!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa116b53c



That's hideous!


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Dang I missed it! Was removed! Good job! NOW, check out this Miranda with the ORANGE care cards! Someone is about to get burned for BIG money!! Let's help!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa116b53c



Reported!


----------



## cdtracing

jojon21 said:


> Reported!



I reported it as well. Hopefully, Ebay will take it down before someone is scammed.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Dang I missed it! Was removed! Good job! NOW, check out this Miranda with the ORANGE care cards! Someone is about to get burned for BIG money!! Let's help!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa116b53c


Looks like enough people reported it cause Ebay has taken it down.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Looks like enough people reported it cause Ebay has taken it down.


Good going ladies! We are a great team! We just saved some poor gal from paying hundreds for that awful fake!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> Reported!


It's gone! WHoop! Good job Jojo as always!


----------



## CinthiaZ

We are now the official Michael Kors purse police! lol!  It feels good to save ladies from getting robbed. Don't you think?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> We are now the official Michael Kors purse police! lol!  It feels good to save ladies from getting robbed. Don't you think?



:tpfrox:


----------



## CinthiaZ

YIKES!! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-/171652283614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f745fcde


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> YIKES!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-/171652283614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f745fcde



Looks like a cyclop with hair band.


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> YIKES!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-/171652283614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f745fcde





Norwegian Girl said:


> Looks like a cyclop with hair band.



LOL! Reported this one!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Looks like a cyclop with hair band.


LOL!  Good description! Please report! It is still there!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Double YIKES! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-without...451?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d6d8f49b


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> LOL! Reported this one!


----------



## CinthiaZ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...89?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ce35ab9\


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ce3747a


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Double YIKES!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-without...451?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d6d8f49b



Yuck!!!!!  Reported.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> YIKES!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-/171652283614?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27f745fcde



Missed the cyclops...it's gone!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...89?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ce35ab9\
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...282?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339ce3747a



These are gone, too.


----------



## iheart_purses

Norwegian Girl said:


> Looks like a cyclop with hair band.


These are the kinds of fakes I see walking around town all the time!!!! It makes me so mad!!! They are so gross and I really feel bad if these people think they are buying the real thing, AND even angrier if they know it is fake and think it is passing off as real


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> these are gone, too.


yaaa!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> These are the kinds of fakes I see walking around town all the time!!!! It makes me so mad!!! They are so gross and I really feel bad if these people think they are buying the real thing, AND even angrier if they know it is fake and think it is passing off as real


I know what you mean. Do they really think they are fooling anyone? What a joke.


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> These are the kinds of fakes I see walking around town all the time!!!! It makes me so mad!!! They are so gross and I really feel bad if these people think they are buying the real thing, AND even angrier if they know it is fake and think it is passing off as real



I agree.  I've seen some fakes that you have to look at very closely to tell.  But most of the ones I see are the ones that look like they come from the bowels of Hell.  And people carry them thinking others think they're authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I agree.  I've seen some fakes that you have to look at very closely to tell.  But most of the ones I see are the ones that look like they come from the bowels of Hell.  And people carry them thinking others think they're authentic.


Yes, or they think they are fooling everyone. I see gals on poshmark deliberately buying fakes that are advertised as fakes! I can't believe they think they are fooling anyone. I wonder if they knew that fakes are made by criminals that use child slave labor, if they would still buy them? I try so hard to let everyone know what they are suppirting when they buy counterfiets. So many people still don't know!


----------



## cdtracing

Personally, I would rather take the money that a fake would cost & save up the rest to buy an authentic bag.  I have seen some hideous bags.  And I don't have a LV because there are so many fakes everywhere you go...the malls, restaurants, ect.  I've been very surprised by how many fake Hermes bags I've seen this month.  I was at the mall a week ago & saw 3 fake Hermes Birkins.  I guess people got them for Christmas & didn't know they were fake.  Shame.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

I only purchase directly from Michael Kors. You can never be too careful!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> I only purchase directly from Michael Kors. You can never be too careful!!


That's why we love this forum so much. We can help each other identify real from fake and save big dollars in the process, still getting authentic bags. There are some really good authenticators on this forum in all brands of designer bags.Most of them know more than the store clerks who have only been there a few months and not collecting as long as many of the authenticators have. I have literally saved thousands of dollars, thanks to this forum. I hate paying full price for anything! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Personally, I would rather take the money that a fake would cost & save up the rest to buy an authentic bag.  I have seen some hideous bags.  And I don't have a LV because there are so many fakes everywhere you go...the malls, restaurants, ect.  I've been very surprised by how many fake Hermes bags I've seen this month.  I was at the mall a week ago & saw 3 fake Hermes Birkins.  I guess people got them for Christmas & didn't know they were fake.  Shame.


You do know that the counterfeitors that make those fakes, are criminals, right? I don't understand why people support these criminals! Did you jear that part of the bombing of our World Trade Center on 911, was partially funded from counterfeitors?? Who wants to contribute to THAT??!! Not Me!! Nor should anyone! I just don't think people know. Google the 'black market handbag business' sometime,  and you will be shocked! It 's not as harmless as many believe. It is a worse problem than narcotics in our country and all over the world. There have been many arrests and people sitting in prison for it, as we speak!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> You do know that the counterfeitors that make those fakes, are criminals, right? I don't understand why people support these criminals! Did you jear that part of the bombing of our World Trade Center on 911, was partially funded from counterfeitors?? Who wants to contribute to THAT??!! Not Me!! Nor should anyone! I just don't think people know. Google the 'black market handbag business' sometime,  and you will be shocked! It 's not as harmless as many believe. It is a worse problem than narcotics in our country and all over the world. There have been many arrests and people sitting in prison for it, as we speak!



+!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> That's why we love this forum so much. We can help each other identify real from fake and save big dollars in the process, still getting authentic bags. There are some really good authenticators on this forum in all brands of designer bags.Most of them know more than the store clerks who have only been there a few months and not collecting as long as many of the authenticators have. I have literally saved thousands of dollars, thanks to this forum. I hate paying full price for anything! lol!


You are so right! I have had so many great deals due to this forum, and just this week I've saved hundred of dollars on bags that are genuine. So happy I found you guys, love TPF!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> Personally, I would rather take the money that a fake would cost & save up the rest to buy an authentic bag.  I have seen some hideous bags.  And I don't have a LV because there are so many fakes everywhere you go...the malls, restaurants, ect.  I've been very surprised by how many fake Hermes bags I've seen this month.  I was at the mall a week ago & saw 3 fake Hermes Birkins.  I guess people got them for Christmas & didn't know they were fake.  Shame.



Fake HERMES??? Now that is going way too far. Every purse lover knows they start at $5,000+, and that's not the coveted birkin either, the average joe does not own one, heck most have never even seen one. Who in their right mind would attempt to carry a fake one and think they are fooling anyone? Those bags are handmade with absolute dead on precision. That is just crazy to me.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

CinthiaZ said:


> That's why we love this forum so much. We can help each other identify real from fake and save big dollars in the process, still getting authentic bags. There are some really good authenticators on this forum in all brands of designer bags.Most of them know more than the store clerks who have only been there a few months and not collecting as long as many of the authenticators have. I have literally saved thousands of dollars, thanks to this forum. I hate paying full price for anything! lol!



I don't pay full price lol &#128516;
I just got a Medium Grape Sutton for only $164 on the MK Website.
I just wait until I find a really good deal.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

CinthiaZ said:


> You do know that the counterfeitors that make those fakes, are criminals, right? I don't understand why people support these criminals! Did you jear that part of the bombing of our World Trade Center on 911, was partially funded from counterfeitors?? Who wants to contribute to THAT??!! Not Me!! Nor should anyone! I just don't think people know. Google the 'black market handbag business' sometime,  and you will be shocked! It 's not as harmless as many believe. It is a worse problem than narcotics in our country and all over the world. There have been many arrests and people sitting in prison for it, as we speak!



Also, I've seen on the news where the fake bags are made in factories by children. So heart breaking! I will never be supporting that. People think that buying knock off bags is harmless, but it really isn't! !!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> I don't pay full price lol &#128516;
> I just got a Medium Grape Sutton for only $164 on the MK Website.
> I just wait until I find a really good deal.


Good deal! They do have some great sales!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> Also, I've seen on the news where the fake bags are made in factories by children. So heart breaking! I will never be supporting that. People think that buying knock off bags is harmless, but it really isn't! !!


It's true! Those poor children are beaten and starved. I even read that those that if they try to escape, they get their poor little legs broken! It's absolutely horrible and I know if we spread the word, we can help stop this! I always post artices about it to my facebook page now and then, trying to get the word out.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> You are so right! I have had so many great deals due to this forum, and just this week I've saved hundred of dollars on bags that are genuine. So happy I found you guys, love TPF!


----------



## cdtracing

I know, right.  I tend to be a people watcher anyway...call it situation awareness.  But I saw these 3, females in their late twenties to early thirties, sitting down with their shopping bags & I noticed one of their purses.  Being from the South, we speak to everyone, so as I was walking by I said "Nice purses".  They replied "Thanks. They're Hermes."  I couldn't resist asking to admire them so they showed them to me.  The stitching was off & the hardware was cheap.  The leather didn't feel right either.  I am by no way an Hermes expert but I know someone who has an authentic Birkin & these bags were not near the quality of hers.  Authentic Hermes cost thousands of dollars & the Birkin cost tens of thousands.  Even preowned, they are outrageous in price.  They are a luxury I can't afford.  The women who can afford authentic Birkins don't shop at the "Regular" mall, they shop at Lennox.  I just had to walk away.  By the way, they did admire & rave about my MK Hamilton I was carrying. LOL

For some reason, the quote from BAGLADY3375 didn't show up.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I know, right.  I tend to be a people watcher anyway...call it situation awareness.  But I saw these 3, females in their late twenties to early thirties, sitting down with their shopping bags & I noticed one of their purses.  Being from the South, we speak to everyone, so as I was walking by I said "Nice purses".  They replied "Thanks. They're Hermes."  I couldn't resist asking to admire them so they showed them to me.  The stitching was off & the hardware was cheap.  The leather didn't feel right either.  I am by no way an Hermes expert but I know someone who has an authentic Birkin & these bags were not near the quality of hers.  Authentic Hermes cost thousands of dollars & the Birkin cost tens of thousands.  Even preowned, they are outrageous in price.  They are a luxury I can't afford.  The women who can afford authentic Birkins don't shop at the "Regular" mall, they shop at Lennox.  I just had to walk away.  By the way, they did admire & rave about my MK Hamilton I was carrying. LOL


  What part of the South are you from? We have family in Knoxville.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> What part of the South are you from? We have family in Knoxville.



I live in the Atlanta area.  Where are you from?


----------



## CinthiaZ

OK Deputies, ( I shot the sheriff! ) lol!! Tell me what is your first clue this is all wrong. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/231462259048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e439c968


----------



## CinthiaZ

I live out west now but came from Knoxville. My brother in law has property in North Carolina. We are spread out all over the United States..


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OK Deputies, ( I shot the sheriff! ) lol!! Tell me what is your first clue this is all wrong.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/231462259048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e439c968[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL  orange tag & logo.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Deputies, ( I shot the sheriff! ) lol!! Tell me what is your first clue this is all wrong.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/231462259048?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35e439c968[/QUOTE
> 
> LOL  orange tag & logo.
> 
> 
> 
> Good!!! That's it for sure! You are qualifying to be a really good authenticator! We need help over there! Don't forget to report please!
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good!!! That's it for sure! You are qualifying to be a really good authenticator! We need help over there! Don't forget to report please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported!
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> CinthiaZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reported!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we couldn't save that one! Some poor sucker paid 81.00 for it! But at least we tried! It still might get removed. eBay will often do this even after the sale is made, which is good because then the buyer is alerted.
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> cdtracing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we couldn't save that one! Some poor sucker paid 81.00 for it! But at least we tried! It still might get removed. eBay will often do this even after the sale is made, which is good because then the buyer is alerted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...we tried.  Funny how the seller dressed it up with the scarf to make it look authentic.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sierraxoxo

CinthiaZ said:


> It's true! Those poor children are beaten and starved. I even read that those that if they try to escape, they get their poor little legs broken! It's absolutely horrible and I know if we spread the word, we can help stop this! I always post artices about it to my facebook page now and then, trying to get the word out.



It's especially annoying when people brag about their knock offs. I wish they could realize what kind of industry they're supporting.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I emailed this seller and she said she was sorry she had no idea, and then relisted it!! No one bid on it the first time around. Gee! I wonder why! Please report!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-LARGE-SATCHEL-/171659317416?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I emailed this seller and she said she was sorry she had no idea, and then relisted it!! No one bid on it the first time around. Gee! I wonder why! Please report!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-LARGE-SATCHEL-/171659317416?



That's so ugly!!  Reported!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I've reported three fake bags on Norwegian sites this week. Easy to spot when I learn so much here. They have all been removed before sold.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> I've reported three fake bags on Norwegian sites this week. Easy to spot when I learn so much here. They have all been removed before sold.


Good job!! We are the purse police! lol! Anyhow, seems it takes longer and more reports here. There are many vindictive sellers on USA ebay, that report the competition just to eliminate them, so eBay is real careful before removing anything. Is a shame they do that because there are plenty of buyers out there, and all they are doing is helping those that really are selling fakes. Pitiful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That's so ugly!!  Reported!


You seem to get as ill as I do! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That's so ugly!!  Reported!


eBay won't remove this! I am on the phone with them now. I am going to have to SHOW them how and why this is  a fake, since they won't pay attention to any of our reports! So frustrating.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> eBay won't remove this! I am on the phone with them now. I am going to have to SHOW them how and why this is  a fake, since they won't pay attention to any of our reports! So frustrating.



Unbelievable!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> eBay won't remove this! I am on the phone with them now. I am going to have to SHOW them how and why this is  a fake, since they won't pay attention to any of our reports! So frustrating.



It's gone now.  I'm not surprised Ebay doesn't care.  To them it's all about the $$$$.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's gone now.  I'm not surprised Ebay doesn't care.  To them it's all about the $$$$.


Seems that way. They finally took it down not long after I called them. I had to show the girl what the bag was a replica of, which we all know is a Bedford, and the differences between the label and interior. The gal saw it right away, but no one would have seen it,  if you don't walk them through it. I have had to do this more than I care to. I don't understand why they don't hire authenticators to do this for them in the first place. I get so irritated with them sometimes, I just report it to Michael Kors and let THEM walk them through it!

And if I've said it once, I've said it a hundred times, it seems us ladies on the TPF do more to fight the counterfeitors than Michael Kors does! They don't even belong to the VERO program yet! Can you believe that?? They better get with the program, because this is getting WAY out of hand!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Unbelievable!


Finally gone! YAA!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Seems that way. They finally took it down not long after I called them. I had to show the girl what the bag was a replica of, which we all know is a Bedford, and the differences between the label and interior. The gal saw it right away, but no one would have seen it,  if you don't walk them through it. I have had to do this more than I care to. I don't understand why they don't hire authenticators to do this for them in the first place. I get so irritated with them sometimes, I just report it to Michael Kors and let THEM walk them through it!
> 
> And if I've said it once, I've said it a hundred times, it seems us ladies on the TPF do more to fight the counterfeitors than Michael Kors does! They don't even belong to the VERO program yet! Can you believe that?? They better get with the program, because this is getting WAY out of hand!



The counterfeiters are off the chain, that's for sure!  Common sense would tell Ebay to have authenticaters to keep the fakes off the site!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> The counterfeiters are off the chain, that's for sure!  Common sense would tell Ebay to have authenticaters to keep the fakes off the site!


It's like they found a loop hole through their attorneys or something. They don't seem as worried about it as they were right after LV sued them for millions. Did you hear about that? Yep, LV won millions from eBay for all the fake LVs on their site. If you didn't already hear about it, google it and read about it. I think LV won 64 million!! if I remember it right.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> It's like they found a loop hole through their attorneys or something. They don't seem as worried about it as they were right after LV sued them for millions. Did you hear about that? Yep, LV won millions from eBay for all the fake LVs on their site. If you didn't already hear about it, google it and read about it. I think LV won 64 million!! if I remember it right.



MK should sue them too.  Maybe if Ebay has to pay him millions, they just might take the counterfeits more seriously.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> It's like they found a loop hole through their attorneys or something. They don't seem as worried about it as they were right after LV sued them for millions. Did you hear about that? Yep, LV won millions from eBay for all the fake LVs on their site. If you didn't already hear about it, google it and read about it. I think LV won 64 million!! if I remember it right.



Crazy,  you would think especially after that they would get authenticator and scrutinize a lot more.  Yes, must be a loop hole.  Good job on all your hard work.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Crazy,  you would think especially after that they would get authenticator and scrutinize a lot more.  Yes, must be a loop hole.  Good job on all your hard work.


Well thank you. It s nice to get help here too, and as the song says,

" I get by with a little help from my friends!"  lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Well thank you. It s nice to get help here too, and as the song says,
> 
> " I get by with a little help from my friends!"  lol!



I'm willing to help report.   I'll try and figure it out.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I'm willing to help report.   I'll try and figure it out.


Right on! You have just become part of the purse police! lol!  Thank you! I'll tell you how tomorrow. Is getting late. Nitey Nite


----------



## CinthiaZ

Calling all deputies! Check out this interior!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4d3f4b44


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I'm willing to help report.   I'll try and figure it out.


Here is what you do if it is an ebay listing. About mid section of the listing to the right side of the page, you will see a link that says 'report item'.  ust click on that link and it will take you to another page. You will get options and see 3 bars. The first one you choose from the drop down box 'Copyright and trademark'. Then you go to the second box and choose from the drop down, 'Counterfeit item authenticity disclaimer'.  Then you go to the third box and choose 'counterfeit fake or replica item' . Then it will ask you for a brief description. Just tell them why you think it is fake such as 'incorrect inerior lining' od whatever reason you can give. Hope this helps. Please make sure you don't report authentic items. If you are not sure, come here and we can help you. Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Calling all deputies! Check out this interior!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...956?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4d3f4b44



Reported.  YUCK!!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  YUCK!!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Good Grief! All of her listings are fakes! Thanks in advance! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...760?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item19fb3433d8


----------



## CinthiaZ

I'm getting where I can hardly stand shopping on ebay anymore! Thank goodness I know what I am looking at. I just feel sorry for others who get ripped off! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Womans-...328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c965ed4f8


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Those bags are really bad! I'm glad the Norwegian market isn't this bad!


----------



## CinthiaZ

It's really sad. I can shop on ebay for more that 2 minutes without running into another one! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...x-8-x-2-x-25-/111589974840?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## CinthiaZ

It's awful!!   :boxing::boxing: Let's knock em out!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  YUCK!!!!!



+1 people are bidding,  good grief.


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> It's really sad. I can shop on ebay for more that 2 minutes without running into another one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...x-8-x-2-x-25-/111589974840?fromMakeTrack=true


This one is removed!! YAA!   :boxing:


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Good Grief! All of her listings are fakes! Thanks in advance!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...760?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item19fb3433d8


This one is gone too!! Good job deputies!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  YUCK!!!!!




Sadly, this one got sold, but 2 out of 3 taken out ain't bad! Sometimes they remove them even after they are sold, and if the buyer tries to send it back for being fake, at least our reports will be on file to help her.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here we go deputies!  Only 7 hours left! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/28157715960...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Here we go deputies!  Only 7 hours left!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/28157715960...38.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&rmvSB=true



Holy Mother of God!!!  That's nauseating!!!  Reported!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Holy Mother of God!!!  That's nauseating!!!  Reported!!


 Yep, pretty bad!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Holy Mother of God!!!  That's nauseating!!!  Reported!!


Good job deputies! It's down!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's another one! Tell me what's wrong, CD??  and report please! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...961?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c965b0eb1


----------



## cdtracing

Key fob is incorrect & the lining doesn't look right.  Looks like old discontinued pattern.  The Croc embossed leather looks cheap & a poor imitation to me.  How'd I do??

I reported it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Key fob is incorrect & the lining doesn't look right.  Looks like old discontinued pattern.  The Croc embossed leather looks cheap & a poor imitation to me.  How'd I do??
> 
> I reported it.


PERFECT!! You're a pro, girlfriend!! '
'Here's another one. What's wrong??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-KOR...Lock-Handbag-/201276209842?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> PERFECT!! You're a pro, girlfriend!! '
> 'Here's another one. What's wrong??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-KOR...Lock-Handbag-/201276209842?fromMakeTrack=true



Ok...I'm going to ask a question or two.  Where is the shoulder strap?  In fact, where are the tabs the shoulder strap attached to on the sides of the bags?  Those were attached with hardware & there's no holes in this bag if the tabs had been removed.  Did MK make a Hamilton without a shoulder strap.  I haven't seen one.  This bag is one hot mess.  Measurements are off, too, at 10x10.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Ok...I'm going to ask a question or two.  Where is the shoulder strap?  In fact, where are the tabs the shoulder strap attached to on the sides of the bags?  Those were attached with hardware & there's no holes in this bag if the tabs had been removed.  Did MK make a Hamilton without a shoulder strap.  I haven't seen one.  This bag is one hot mess.  Measurements are off, too, at 10x10.


You got it!! You have a very keen eye and that is what it takes to be an authenticator!! Good goin! Now let's report this sucker! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> You got it!! You have a very keen eye and that is what it takes to be an authenticator!! Good goin! Now let's report this sucker! lol!



Reported!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ.....Check out these listings from the same seller.  100% feedback but I can't find where they've sold any purses.  Also has less than 50 transactions.  There's only 1 picture on each of these links, minuscule descriptions,  & these purses are just wrong!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Purses-/281590937401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419020b739

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Purses-/281590969719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190213577

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Purses-/281590966840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190212a38

I also think we should post links to fakes we find on this thread so we don't muddy up the new authentication thread.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> CinthiaZ.....Check out these listings from the same seller.  100% feedback but I can't find where they've sold any purses.  Also has less than 50 transactions.  There's only 1 picture on each of these links, minuscule descriptions,  & these purses are just wrong!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Purses-/281590937401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419020b739
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Purses-/281590969719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190213577
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Purses-/281590966840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190212a38
> 
> I also think we should post links to fakes we find on this thread so we don't muddy up the new authentication thread.


Good Lord!  Report all 3! She must have got them off one of the fakes websites!  89.00 for a NEW WITH TAGS?? Yeah, right! Good catch!


----------



## cdtracing

Here's another one.... OMG!!!  If someone buys this, they should have their head examined!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hott-Pink-M...889?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4633f925d9


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> CinthiaZ.....Check out these listings from the same seller.  100% feedback but I can't find where they've sold any purses.  Also has less than 50 transactions.  There's only 1 picture on each of these links, minuscule descriptions,  & these purses are just wrong!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Purses-/281590937401?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item419020b739
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Purses-/281590969719?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190213577
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Purses-/281590966840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190212a38
> 
> I also think we should post links to fakes we find on this thread so we don't muddy up the new authentication thread.


Here is what I put in the reason.

New seller listing fakes! has 3 listed. NEW WITH TAGS 89.00? NO WAY!! Seen on fake website!


----------



## cdtracing

At least this seller states this is not a real MK bag....DUH!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mk-rose-pink-handbag-/221686231854?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d87732e


----------



## cdtracing

Check this one out....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/221684095286?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d66d936


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> check this one out....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/221684095286?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item339d66d936



hahaha........barf!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is what I put in the reason.
> 
> New seller listing fakes! has 3 listed. NEW WITH TAGS 89.00? NO WAY!! Seen on fake website!



The first pink one sold, the last one ended because it's no longer available.  The blue one is still up.  I cannot believe someone bought those pink ones.  They're ghastly!

Did you see the other listing i put up....awfull!!


----------



## cdtracing

Here's a few more, deputies!!  SMH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...658?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190034cfa

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/221686645855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d8dc45f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4bccc62


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Here's another one.... OMG!!!  If someone buys this, they should have their head examined!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hott-Pink-M...889?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4633f925d9


Gad ZookS Batman! That us disgusting! Reporting it now!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> The first pink one sold, the last one ended because it's no longer available.  The blue one is still up.  I cannot believe someone bought those pink ones.  They're ghastly!
> 
> Did you see the other listing i put up....awfull!!


Yes, and she just listed 3 more! I am going to have to call ebay because they are not paying attention to our reports. Seems to help when I tell them it has deemed a counterfeit on the TPF.. Putting that in your reason helps as well.  Good finds CD! 

I'm going to change your user id from Cdtracing to dick tracy! lol !!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Here's a few more, deputies!!  SMH
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...658?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190034cfa
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/221686645855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d8dc45f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...242?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae4bccc62


Holy Canoli!!  You are on a roll !! Good going! Going to call ebay now with my nice little ( BIG) list you gave me!  This is a good way to develope your already, keen eye, as well. Is one of the ways I did it!!


----------



## cdtracing

Another new seller to add to your list of fake sellers.  All her MK listings are fake.  Lord, help us.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...cec0754&pid=100040&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=271769809931


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Another new seller to add to your list of fake sellers.  All her MK listings are fake.  Lord, help us.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...cec0754&pid=100040&rk=3&rkt=4&sd=271769809931


Good grief cd! I reported every one of them. eBay needs to get a handle on this, it makes it difficult for honest sellers to sit among this pile of crooks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG! Look at the label and lining on this Selma wannabe! lol! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...306?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d338892


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Are there any MK bags that have a plain interior lining?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> Are there any MK bags that have a plain interior lining?


Yes, in fact most of the vintage bags have a off white cream colored cotton tweed lining. You can see the weave in it. It is very thick and well made . It is on some, not many, newer ones as well, such as the  Scorpios bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's another ebay fake! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d1b12c1


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! Look at the label and lining on this Selma wannabe! lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...306?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339d338892



This one has been removed.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This one has been removed.


YAAA!!


----------



## angel4Love

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c967e6ebe

Please report this one too. Not only that the price is much higher than the retail,  it's also fake.


----------



## cdtracing

Holy Cow!!!  Aside from the fact that this a new seller with low feedback, take a look at the tag in the second picture.  Says it's a charcoal Hamilton!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Micha...335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fbb1f197


----------



## CinthiaZ

angel4Love said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c967e6ebe
> 
> Please report this one too. Not only that the price is much higher than the retail,  it's also fake.


What tells you this bag is fake? It has an official MK lining on.it,  and looks identical to all the others listed by top rated sellers. Please point out where this bag is incorrect. It has the correct zipper and hardware, plus the leather is the correct grain of saffiano leather.  It even has a correct MK bag with it that comes from all Michael Kors stores. I don't see anything wrong with it. Please tell me what is wrong. so I can notice this in the future. Thank you.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Holy Cow!!!  Aside from the fact that this a new seller with low feedback, take a look at the tag in the second picture.  Says it's a charcoal Hamilton!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Micha...335?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fbb1f197


Reported!


----------



## angel4Love

CinthiaZ said:


> What tells you this bag is fake? It has an official MK lining on.it,  and looks identical to all the others listed by top rated sellers. Please point out where this bag is incorrect. It has the correct zipper and hardware, plus the leather is the correct grain of saffiano leather.  It even has a correct MK bag with it that comes from all Michael Kors stores. I don't see anything wrong with it. Please tell me what is wrong. so I can notice this in the future. Thank you.



That's the scary part, it looks so real but it's not. The middle compartment's zipper SHOULD NOT be a metal hardware but rather a leather pull. Inside should have 6 credit card slots, the chain is thicker on the original, the sides should be stitched and not glued ( I have comparison shots of these saved in my work comp that i can show you). I own 2 of this particular style so I guess that's how I know . I've attached some pics of the zipper and cc slots for reference but for the life of me I could not figure out why it's uploading sideways. Sorry bout that.

I also know couple of people who owns this style.  Hope this helps so you can keep on helping others by spreading the knowledge and reporting the fake ones.


----------



## CinthiaZ

angel4Love said:


> That's the scary part, it looks so real but it's not. The middle compartment's zipper SHOULD NOT be a metal hardware but rather a leather pull. Inside should have 6 credit card slots, the chain is thicker on the original, the sides should be stitched and not glued ( I have comparison shots of these saved in my work comp that i can show you). I own 2 of this particular style so I guess that's how I know . I've attached some pics of the zipper and cc slots for reference but for the life of me I could not figure out why it's uploading sideways. Sorry bout that.
> 
> I also know couple of people who owns this style.  Hope this helps so you can keep on helping others by spreading the knowledge and reporting the fake ones.


Michael Kors bags do have variances on MANY of their designs There is the  MK Gansevoort tote, for example, and and many of them have 3 outer pockets, one on each side and one on the back, and will also have an inside key leash clip. Then there is another one that has NO  outer back pocket and NO inside key leash clip. Some of them are made with more or less features and quality, in order that they can send some of them to outlet stores,  so ladies that can't pay full price can still have the same style of bag.This is what was done with the Gansevoort. There was a boutique bag and then there was an outlet bag. This could also be why her bag is more expensive. Her bag may very well be a boutique model. There are differences in the price between bags made for the boutiques and bags made for the outlets. Also, there is nothing in her listing that shows or states how many card slots it has??

This could very well explain the differences on these Sloans.. That bag looks totally authentic. Even though it has the metal zipper pull, that IS an official zipper pull that belongs to MK. Also, it can depend on what country the bag was made in and the year, whether it is glued or stitched.

 There is no rule that says each bag has to be identical, and if we authenticated bags using this theory, we would be calling many authentic bags fake, Please don't expect every bag to be made just like yours. I hope you didn't report that bag, because I am quite certain it is authentic and  see many others just like it with the engraved metal zipper pull,  being sold.by top rated sellers that are not known for selling fakes. I am not reporting it. 

Before you report bags on ebay, you should take it over to our authenticity thread and make sure it is fake. Reporting like this hurts sellers, especially if their bag is authentic and causes them much  grief for no reason. I noticed ebay has not removed it. There's a reason for that. I hope they don't remove it because of an invalid report. I feel sorry for sellers on ebay that have to deal with this every day! I see people reporting bags with contrast stitching just because they THINK MK doesn't use contrast stitching. I see people reporting bags because the signature design is on the outside and the inside! MK has many bag designs with the signature on both sides. Too much assuming going on with not enough research and facts. I really feel sorry for these sellers!


----------



## angel4Love

CinthiaZ said:


> Michael Kors bags do have variances on MANY of their designs There is the  MK Gansevoort tote, for example, and and many of them have 3 outer pockets, one on each side and one on the back, and will also have an inside key leash clip. Then there is another one that has NO  outer back pocket and NO inside key leash clip. Some of them are made with more or less features and quality, in order that they can send some of them to outlet stores,  so ladies that can't pay full price can still have the same style of bag.This is what was done with the Gansevoort. There was a boutique bag and then there was an outlet bag. This could also be why her bag is more expensive. Her bag may very well be a boutique model. There are differences in the price between bags made for the boutiques and bags made for the outlets. Also, there is nothing in her listing that shows or states how many card slots it has??
> 
> This could very well explain the differences on these Sloans.. That bag looks totally authentic. Even though it has the metal zipper pull, that IS an official zipper pull that belongs to MK. Also, it can depend on what country the bag was made in and the year, whether it is glued or stitched.
> 
> There is no rule that says each bag has to be identical, and if we authenticated bags using this theory, we would be calling many authentic bags fake, Please don't expect every bag to be made just like yours. I hope you didn't report that bag, because I am quite certain it is authentic and  see many others just like it with the engraved metal zipper pull,  being sold.by top rated sellers that are not known for selling fakes. I am not reporting it.
> 
> Before you report bags on ebay, you should take it over to our authenticity thread and make sure it is fake. Reporting like this hurts sellers, especially if their bag is authentic and causes them much  grief for no reason. I noticed ebay has not removed it. There's a reason for that.



I respect your opinion but we can agree to disagree. I expect buyers to do their research before buying anything online, therefore, no I did not report it. I have my reasons why I concluded it's not real.


----------



## CinthiaZ

angel4Love said:


> I respect your opinion but we can agree to disagree. I expect buyers to do their research before buying anything online, therefore, no I did not report it. I have my reasons why I concluded it's not real.


I am glad you didn't report it , especially for the reasons you stated. I assumed you gave us of all the reasons, apparently not. If you have other reasons, please share. We certainly don't want a buyer to get stuck with a fake , if you can show the bag is fake for other reasons ,  other than some slight variations, then please do so we can save someone from getting stuck with a fake.  We can't report it until we know for sure with valid proof and reasons,  and if you didn't want anyone to report it, than why did you post it here? It's not a matter of agreeing or disagreeing. It is a matter of facts.


----------



## CinthiaZ

angel4Love said:


> I respect your opinion but we can agree to disagree. I expect buyers to do their research before buying anything online, therefore, no I did not report it. I have my reasons why I concluded it's not real.



Here are two MK Gansevoort bags. The silver one has a pocket on the back 
and the brown one doesn't

The silver one has a leather key leash clip, and the brown one doesn't.

Does that mean the brown bag must be fake???.I know they're not because I bought the silver one at the boutique and the brown one at the outlet store, myself.  In the next post, I will show you their heat stamps and date code tags that are in each bag and prove both bags are authentic. Even though it is the exact same bag style, one is a boutique bag, and the other is an outlet bag.

I believe this to be the same case with small variations between the 2 sloan bags.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here are the heat stamps / labels and the made in country tags for both the silver and the Gansevoort bags.  Do yoo think the silver one is fake because it has an extra pocket and the brown one doesn't?? Or visa versa? I assure you that both bags are authentic as I purchased them myself. I paid MUCH more for the silver one because I got it at the MK boutique.  Also note they are made in two different countries.

I bought the brown one at the MK outlet store for half off. However, the bags have different features and that is the differences between the boutique and the outlet bags. These are the only kinds of same differences you are pointing out. Please show us ANY other reason the bag is fake because these differences can and DO happen on these bags. You can judge authenticity based on features,


----------



## angel4Love

CinthiaZ said:


> I am glad you didn't report it , especially for the reasons you stated. I assumed you gave us of all the reasons, apparently not. If you have other reasons, please share. We certainly don't want a buyer to get stuck with a fake , if you can show the bag is fake for other reasons ,  other than some slight variations, then please do so we can save someone from getting stuck with a fake.  We can't report it until we know for sure.



I don't wanna sound crazy nor know how to justify my "gut" feeling that the listing is fake.  I mean, if you own a particular designer bag in a very particular style, you will know. But then again, that's just me and though i do understand how some style are being sold "outlet" style, there has to be a point of comparison somehow between the boutique style and the outlet. Like the Hamilton,  boutique has the lock, outlet version has a plate. Not sure for the outlet version of the Sloan until I found a thread that hopefully help us determine. Please see the message from member cgj. Comparing a boutique Sloan vs. Outlet Sloan. What I am not certain is, if these differences only applies to Phyton-Embossed Sloan or the style in general.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/outlet-question-839978.html


----------



## CinthiaZ

angel4Love said:


> I don't wanna sound crazy nor know how to justify my "gut" feeling that the listing is fake.  I mean, if you own a particular designer bag in a very particular style, you will know. But then again, that's just me and though i do understand how some style are being sold "outlet" style, there has to be a point of comparison somehow between the boutique style and the outlet. Like the Hamilton,  boutique has the lock, outlet version has a plate. Not sure for the outlet version of the Sloan until I found a thread that hopefully help us determine. Please see the message from member cgj. Comparing a boutique Sloan vs. Outlet Sloan. What I am not certain is, if these differences only applies to Phyton-Embossed Sloan or the style in general.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/outlet-question-839978.html


You can not go by a 'gut felling'. You have to have and show, proof and facts. This is too important because selling fakes is illegal and a person can go to jail for it! You have to have absolute proof. You do not have that. You are asking people to report a bag you THINK is fake, with no valid reason or proof to show the bag is fake. We are happy to report a counterfeit bag because we HATE them,and we do it it all the time, but we only do it for obvious reasons. There is nothing obvious here


----------



## CinthiaZ

angel4Love said:


> I don't wanna sound crazy nor know how to justify my "gut" feeling that the listing is fake.  I mean, if you own a particular designer bag in a very particular style, you will know. But then again, that's just me and though i do understand how some style are being sold "outlet" style, there has to be a point of comparison somehow between the boutique style and the outlet. Like the Hamilton,  boutique has the lock, outlet version has a plate. Not sure for the outlet version of the Sloan until I found a thread that hopefully help us determine. Please see the message from member cgj. Comparing a boutique Sloan vs. Outlet Sloan. What I am not certain is, if these differences only applies to Phyton-Embossed Sloan or the style in general.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/outlet-question-839978.html


There is a way we could validate if it is authentic or not. First let me ask you, does your bag have a made in country tag with a date code on it?  Some of the smaller bags don't have them, but I believe this is large enough where it probably does. I am goinf to email the seller and ask her if she can post or send me the made in country tag with the date code on it. Then I will post the pic here.. If your bag has one and hers doesn't , THAT is how we can verify authenticity.. Otherwise, everything we have seen so for, is authentic materials used by Michael Kors. I will email her now and let's see what she says or if she has this tag. I am taking the time to do this even though I am fairly certain the bag is authentic, but I want to put your mind to rest . Will get back to you with the pic . Do you have this tag on your bags?? Also, that coversation in that thread really doesn't apply here. That is a completely different bag plus she is comparing two different styles of sloans to each other which is ridiculous. The only thing consistent about designer bags, is they not consistent! lol!


----------



## _jssaa

I really like that Sloan and understand it's rare "limited edition" type of bag. It's hard to find and appartently most that are listed are fake. Obviously I'm not an authenticatior but I do hope to find this bag and feel 100% confident it's genuine. The difference I do see between angel4love's pics and the eBay listing is both angel's slogans have 2 zippers inside with credit card slots and heat stamp where as the eBay listing doesn't seem to have the heat stamp, credit card slot and extra zipper. (See 3rd last picture)

I don't really know about outlets but I thought outlet linings and boutique lining are different? But the eBay listing has boutique lining. 

If there really is 2 different types of this bag, I personally would prefer to buy the one with credit card slots!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report this one too. Not only that the price is much higher than the retail,  it's also fake.[/QUOTE]



angel4Love said:


> I respect your opinion but we can agree to disagree. I expect buyers to do their research before buying anything online, therefore, no I did not report it. I have my reasons why I concluded it's not real.




You didn't report it but you told us to report it???


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> I really like that Sloan and understand it's rare "limited edition" type of bag. It's hard to find and appartently most that are listed are fake. Obviously I'm not an authenticatior but I do hope to find this bag and feel 100% confident it's genuine. The difference I do see between angel4love's pics and the eBay listing is both angel's slogans have 2 zippers inside with credit card slots and heat stamp where as the eBay listing doesn't seem to have the heat stamp, credit card slot and extra zipper. (See 3rd last picture)
> 
> I don't really know about outlets but I thought outlet linings and boutique lining are different? But the eBay listing has boutique lining.
> 
> If there really is 2 different types of this bag, I personally would prefer to buy the one with credit card slots!


The seller doesn't show enough close up pics to see if the heat stamp is there. I emailed her and request a pic of both the heat stamp and the date code tag with the country made in on it. The lining,  the zipper and everything else are Michael kors materials. If that is fake, it is the best one I've ever seen and us authenticators here have seen HUNDREDS of fakes. . We will know more once the seller replies with these pics. With this bag, that is the only way we can tell. The point here is, angel asked us to report it. We never ever never report a listing unless we have absolute proof. It's not fair to the seller who may very well have an authentic bag. She could lose her ebay account for it. You just don't go around reporting listings without absolute proof.

As far as the credit card slots, she never states how many there are or not and does not show enough pics. And no, the outlets use the same linings as the boutiques. All this 'speculation and rumors are just getting out of hand. 

Here are 2 Ganesvoort bags linings. I bought the silver one at the boutique and I bought the brown one at the outlet. Check out the linings please.Just because it happened that way to one person with her purchases, doesn't mean it is absolutely that way all the time for every bag!


----------



## M1SSLA

CinthiaZ said:


> The seller doesn't show enough close up pics to see if the heat stamp is there. I emailed her and request a pic of both the heat stamp and the date code tag with the country made in on it. The lining,  the zipper and everything else are Michael kors materials. If that is fake, it is the best one I've ever seen and us authenticators here have seen HUNDREDS of fakes. . We will know more once the seller replies with these pics. With this bag, that is the only way we can tell. The point here is, angel asked us to report it. We never ever never report a listing unless we have absolute proof. It's not fair to the seller who may very well have an authentic bag. She could lose her ebay account for it. You just don't go around reporting listings without absolute proof.
> 
> As far as the credit card slots, she never states how many there are or not and does not show enough pics. And no, the outlets use the same linings as the boutiques. All this 'speculation and rumors are just getting out of hand.
> 
> Here are 2 Ganesvoort bags linings. I bought the silver one at the boutique and I bought the brown one at the outlet. Check out the linings please.Just because it happened that way to one person with her purchases, doesn't mean it is absolutely that way all the time for every bag!




I don't know if it's real or not but from the same seller which sold is another Sloan studded purse which clearly doesn't have a stamp or slots. It has a tag but I can't clearly read it. The seller is clearly a brand new seller. I wonder what the outcome will be lol. 

http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191443174894


----------



## _jssaa

M1SSLA said:


> I don't know if it's real or not but from the same seller which sold is another Sloan studded purse which clearly doesn't have a stamp or slots. It has a tag but I can't clearly read it. The seller is clearly a brand new seller. I wonder what the outcome will be lol.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191443174894



I think that's definitely a fake because the MK tag says Fulton Raspberry... But the bag is a Sloan.. and the colour is clearly not raspberry. Is that a red flag???? Going through her feedback I see she sold the same bag twice, one recently as well but this light pink one sold for $365??  I don't like how in this pic the pocket folds out so much! I feel like authentic MK saffron leather wouldn't do this.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What a shame I really want to purchase this design but this throws me off!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

The seller admitted it was fake in the description and is still trying to sell it for $89.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> The seller admitted it was fake in the description and is still trying to sell it for $89.


Good catch! What site. Can it be reported??


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> I think that's definitely a fake because the MK tag says Fulton Raspberry... But the bag is a Sloan.. and the colour is clearly not raspberry. Is that a red flag???? Going through her feedback I see she sold the same bag twice, one recently as well but this light pink one sold for $365??  I don't like how in this pic the pocket folds out so much! I feel like authentic MK saffron leather wouldn't do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame I really want to purchase this design but this throws me off!


I don't have time today because I am leaving to go out of town for a couple of days. WHich listing are you talking about because I see no tag that has fulton rasbaerry on it?? If that is the case, it certainly is fake, but there is no pic in the listing I am looking at the has fulton rasberry on it?? Please post the link to the listing. It's not the same one we have been looking at, right??


----------



## CinthiaZ

M1SSLA said:


> I don't know if it's real or not but from the same seller which sold is another Sloan studded purse which clearly doesn't have a stamp or slots. It has a tag but I can't clearly read it. The seller is clearly a brand new seller. I wonder what the outcome will be lol.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191443174894


Good catch!! If there is no heat stamp, it is definitely a fake. She still hasn't replied. Let me check my email again.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> The seller admitted it was fake in the description and is still trying to sell it for $89.


What site is this on???


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> I think that's definitely a fake because the MK tag says Fulton Raspberry... But the bag is a Sloan.. and the colour is clearly not raspberry. Is that a red flag???? Going through her feedback I see she sold the same bag twice, one recently as well but this light pink one sold for $365??  I don't like how in this pic the pocket folds out so much! I feel like authentic MK saffron leather wouldn't do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame I really want to purchase this design but this throws me off!


Just look for a top rated , or a high feedback score seller that has one listed. Your odds are much better with them as most do not sell fakes. Not to say they can't make a mistake every now and then, but rarely.


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> I really like that Sloan and understand it's rare "limited edition" type of bag. It's hard to find and appartently most that are listed are fake. Obviously I'm not an authenticatior but I do hope to find this bag and feel 100% confident it's genuine. The difference I do see between angel4love's pics and the eBay listing is both angel's slogans have 2 zippers inside with credit card slots and heat stamp where as the eBay listing doesn't seem to have the heat stamp, credit card slot and extra zipper. (See 3rd last picture)
> 
> I don't really know about outlets but I thought outlet linings and boutique lining are different? But the eBay listing has boutique lining.
> 
> If there really is 2 different types of this bag, I personally would prefer to buy the one with credit card slots!





angel4Love said:


> That's the scary part, it looks so real but it's not. The middle compartment's zipper SHOULD NOT be a metal hardware but rather a leather pull. Inside should have 6 credit card slots, the chain is thicker on the original, the sides should be stitched and not glued ( I have comparison shots of these saved in my work comp that i can show you). I own 2 of this particular style so I guess that's how I know . I've attached some pics of the zipper and cc slots for reference but for the life of me I could not figure out why it's uploading sideways. Sorry bout that.
> 
> I also know couple of people who owns this style.  Hope this helps so you can keep on helping others by spreading the knowledge and reporting the fake ones.




I have emailed the seller and asked her for a close up pic of the heat code and made in country tag. She has not replied yet. I have to leave to go out of town this afternoon and won't be back until tomorrow evening, so I won't be able to get back on the forum till then.  WIll post pics if she replies. We have to give her the benefit of the doubt . until we can be certain with proof. Let's see what happens. Have a great day!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

M1SSLA said:


> I don't know if it's real or not but from the same seller which sold is another Sloan studded purse which clearly doesn't have a stamp or slots. It has a tag but I can't clearly read it. The seller is clearly a brand new seller. I wonder what the outcome will be lol.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191443174894


Now THAT is a good clue. I saw she had listed it before but didn't open up the listings because it was 2am in the morning and I wasn't real sharp from being so tired,. or I would have. This does not look good for this seller, because there is probably a reason she removed that pic from her present listing and it is apparent she is trying to hide something. I will send her two emails and if she doesn't reply by Friday, then we know she is hiding something..  I am very suspicious now. THAT is a CLUE.  Good catch!!


----------



## iheart_purses

So, woman come into my work, sets her heinous fake MK down on the counter, and my co-worker is like oh look its your favourite, a michael kors! I am just like mmhmm..after she leaves I said "I didn't want to say in front of her but that was a fake." My co worker is like How can you  tell????
HOW can you not tell!!!!?????
wow, it is unbeliveable what people will believe is real. it was like a peeling plastic looking python, with these plastic gold letters spelling out "Michael Kors" on the front and they were way off base from what any letting looks like on any other bag, and the chain strap was all wearing off and didn't match the plastic letters, it was a disaster. And I seriously wonder if the woman carrying it even knew it was fake. These fakes make me sick. How do you get awareness out there? 
My co-worker didn't even know you could buy fakes she thought it was "illegal" so how would this woman even get her hands on a fake? These people are not even aware how big of a problem it is so much so that they don't even believe fakes are out there!!!!!!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

CinthiaZ said:


> What site is this on???



It's on poshmark. They do not allow designer replicas. Normally I wouldn't report it if the seller said it was a replica in the description, but the pricing on this was obnoxious.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> It's on poshmark. They do not allow designer replicas. Normally I wouldn't report it if the seller said it was a replica in the description, but the pricing on this was obnoxious.


Thanks, I will report it. I report everyone of them whether they admit it or not, and here's why...The people that make and sell counterfeit handbags are stealing the names and logos of companies, that do not belong to them. This is known as TRADEMARK INFRINGEMENT and it is against the law. These counterfeit bags are made in illegal sweat shops using child slave labor. These poor children are not paid, and are beaten and starved. As long as women continue to want and buy these fakes, they are supporting child abuse and criminals that are breaking the law. They do not have the permission of these designers to steal their name and trademarked logos and designs. They are causing these businesses to lose millions every year. It's not fair to the companies. 

Let's put it this way, how would you like it if you wrote a book and someone else stole and used your name, but they got all the money for it?? Even though you had it patented to be yours?? That would really  bad for you, don't you think??  Further more these criminals that are stealing all of these designers hard work,  name, logos and blood sweat and tears, are drug lords of drug cartels, mafias and even terrorists. 
These women that buy these fakes are truly uneducated consumers and I wonder how proud they would be to wear their fakes if they knew some poor child was beaten so they can wear their fake bag?. I feel everyone has an obligation to be an educated consumer and I have no sympathy for ignorant people who buy and sell these fakes. 

Besides all of that, these bags are made of dangerous materials that are not approved by regulations departments. The chemicals used to make these bags are lead based paints and many other dangerous chemicals that these foolish people are exposing not only  themselves, but their children and families to. They also pollute our ground in our waste facilities. There is so much more to this than people even realize. If you do a google search about the criminal,  black market handbag business. you will be shocked. 

Sorry for the long ramble, but it is important for us to share this information, so we can help to stop this problem. That is why I report every fake I see. It doesn't make it all better, just because an uneducated seller is admitting she's committing a crime. If you do your research , you will find, it is illegal and against the law to sell fakes. 

You can get into a lot of trouble for it. That is why it is so important to make sure they are fake before reporting them. You have to have absolute proof and validation because we don't want to cause serious legal problems for people with perfectly authentic bags.


----------



## cdtracing

Sierraxoxo said:


> It's on poshmark. They do not allow designer replicas. Normally I wouldn't report it if the seller said it was a replica in the description, but the pricing on this was obnoxious.





CinthiaZ said:


> I report everyone of them whether they admit it or not, and here's why...The people that make and sell counterfeit handbags are stealing the names and logos of companies, that do not belong to them. This is known as TRADEMARK INFRINGEMENT and it is against the law. These counterfeit bags are made in illegal sweat shops using child slave labor. These poor children are not paid, and are beaten and starved. As long as women continue to want and buy these fakes, they are supporting child abuse and criminals that are breaking the law. They do not have the permission of these designers to steal their name and trademarked logos and designs. They are causing these businesses to lose millions every year. It's not fair to the companies.
> 
> Let's put it this way, how would you like it if you wrote a book and someone else stole and used your name, but they got all the money for it?? Even though you had it patented to be yours?? That would really  bad for you, don't you think??  Further more these criminals that are stealing all of these designers hard work,  name, logos and blood sweat and tears, are drug lords of drug cartels, mafias and even terrorists.
> These women that buy these fakes are truly uneducated consumers and I wonder how proud they would be to wear their fakes if they knew some poor child was beaten so they can wear they fake bag. I feel everyone has an obligation to be an educated consumer and I have no sympathy for ignorant people who buy and sell these fakes.
> 
> Besides all of that, these bags are made of dangerous materials that are not approved by regulations departments. The chemicals used to make these bags are lead based paints and many other dangerous chemicals that these foolish people are exposing not only  themselves, but their children and families to. They also pollute our ground in our waste facilities. There is so much more to this than people even realize. If you do a google search about the criminal,  black market handbag business. you will be shocked.
> 
> Sorry for the long ramble, but it is important for us to share this information, so we can help to stop this problem. That is why I report every fake I see. It doesn't make it all better, just because an uneducated seller is admitting she's committing a crime. If you do your research , you will find, it is illegal and against the law to sell fakes.
> 
> You can get into a lot of trouble for it. That is why it is so important to make sure they are fake before reporting them. You have to have absolute proof and validation because we don't want to cause problems for people withh perfectly authentic bags.



Reported.


----------



## CinthiaZ

M1SSLA said:


> I don't know if it's real or not but from the same seller which sold is another Sloan studded purse which clearly doesn't have a stamp or slots. It has a tag but I can't clearly read it. The seller is clearly a brand new seller. I wonder what the outcome will be lol.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm?itemId=191443174894





_jssaa said:


> I think that's definitely a fake because the MK tag says Fulton Raspberry... But the bag is a Sloan.. and the colour is clearly not raspberry. Is that a red flag???? Going through her feedback I see she sold the same bag twice, one recently as well but this light pink one sold for $365??  I don't like how in this pic the pocket folds out so much! I feel like authentic MK saffron leather wouldn't do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame I really want to purchase this design but this throws me off!





angel4Love said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...310?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c967e6ebe
> 
> Please report this one too. Not only that the price is much higher than the retail,  it's also fake.



Well, I just got home from a 48 hour yeehah, with my girlfriends! OMG! We had way too much fun!lol!  I love my friends!  
Anyhow, that seller never did reply to me with photos of the heat stamp and date code tag, so your suspicions may very well be correct, but without more definative proof, I personally am not going to report it because I am not 100 percent sure, and don't think ebay will take it down, anyway.

I am very suspicious now because of the past listing with a pic, with heat stamp missing and it is hard to tell for sure, but it doesn't look like there is one in the present listing either.. The seller not responding with requested pics is a good indication the bag is probably fake. And since she only has 14 feedbacks, is most likely to be he case, I agree.

The sad part is how close these linings are getting to the real thing! Even the hardware! Wow! .


----------



## _jssaa

Yes, it's incredibly scary just how good some fakes are getting that it's so hard to tell! I'm not familiar with the bag and had nothing to compare it with and wouldn't even know until angel showed her own bag. They were smart they must've realised their mistake from the previous listing which had the wrong tag on it that they never posted it with a tag anymore!


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> Yes, it's incredibly scary just how good some fakes are getting that it's so hard to tell! I'm not familiar with the bag and had nothing to compare it with and wouldn't even know until angel showed her own bag. They were smart they must've realised their mistake from the previous listing which had the wrong tag on it that they never posted it with a tag anymore!


I wonder what made her change it? She wasn't so smart the first time. I wonder if someone asked her about it? And what is really odd is that none of the people she sold them to so far, have complained. You'd think they'd be able to tell. Although I have seen many claim that real bags are fake, so I guess many really don't know the difference.


----------



## cdtracing

Dear Lord.....Same new seller....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/321670816692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae51323b4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/321670603197?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae50fe1bd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Michael-Kors-/321670587052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae50fa2ac


----------



## cdtracing

Buyer Beware!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...6&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=261771575495&rt=nc


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Dear Lord.....Same new seller....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/321670816692?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae51323b4
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/321670603197?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae50fe1bd
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Michael-Kors-/321670587052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae50fa2ac


Gad Zooks! Reported! Did you see all the ones she sold already?? Report the 6 more she already sold from her completed listings to help get her taken down, so she doesn't continue buying fakes from what ever fake web she is getting them from and then listing them on ebay!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Buyer Beware!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...6&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=261771575495&rt=nc


Reported!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Gad Zooks! Reported! Did you see all the ones she sold already?? Report the 6 more she already sold from her completed listings to help get her taken down, so she doesn't continue buying fakes from what ever fake web she is getting them from and then listing them on ebay!



So did I.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> So did I.


  Were taken down!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Were taken down!!



 Just a few hundred thousand to go!  LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Just a few hundred thousand to go!  LOL


lol!!  Unfortunately!


----------



## CocoChannel

I wasn't sure where to post this and thought it would fit here on this thread. ok I've been looking at the site Thredup for the last week or so. Last night a Hamilton came on and after researching it I found it to be totally fake. I emailed customer support about it, however I couldn't find anything on the site that guaranteed authenticy with the handbags. That makes me pretty leery about making a handbag purchase on their site as the policy stated final sale no returns on handbags. Anyone have any thoughts or experiences with purchases on Thredup.com?


----------



## iheart_purses

It looks like a site where people can sell anything second hand of their own, I would be very leary purchasing any handbag off any site like that.  Especially if they don't do any returns or have any guarantees of authenticity. Scammers just love to take advantage of unaware people.


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this and thought it would fit here on this thread. ok I've been looking at the site Thredup for the last week or so. Last night a Hamilton came on and after researching it I found it to be totally fake. I emailed customer support about it, however I couldn't find anything on the site that guaranteed authenticy with the handbags. That makes me pretty leery about making a handbag purchase on their site as the policy stated final sale no returns on handbags. Anyone have any thoughts or experiences with purchases on Thredup.com?



I have been on the Thredup site just checking what they have but have not made any purchases.  Many of the ladies here shop all different sites.  I'm sure someone can chime in & offer their experience.  It's always a good idea to have something authenticated especially when buying online.


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> It looks like a site where people can sell anything second hand of their own, I would be very leary purchasing any handbag off any site like that.  Especially if they don't do any returns or have any guarantees of authenticity. Scammers just love to take advantage of unaware people.


Wrong reply to! Sorry lol! I do this all the time! Duh!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> I wasn't sure where to post this and thought it would fit here on this thread. ok I've been looking at the site Thredup for the last week or so. Last night a Hamilton came on and after researching it I found it to be totally fake. I emailed customer support about it, however I couldn't find anything on the site that guaranteed authenticy with the handbags. That makes me pretty leery about making a handbag purchase on their site as the policy stated final sale no returns on handbags. Anyone have any thoughts or experiences with purchases on Thredup.com?


My thoughts are that I would never shop on a site where no returns or guarantees are offered, period! I checked their Michael Kors bags and they only had three?? Besides a couple of wallets. Doesn't look like a very popular venue to buy or sell, or others would be selling there. Looks like a ghost town! For Michael Kors anyway. Might be good for clothing or things you don't have to worry about authenticity. I did find a page about their return policies. Seems some sellers offer returns and others don't., but they don't seem to have any buyer protection policy, like ebay does. There is a number you can call to ask questions. O
Here's the link.     http://support.thredup.com/hc/en-us/articles/203415706-How-do-I-return-an-item-


----------



## CinthiaZ

YIKES!  Report please! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-brown...155?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190e2d593


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> YIKES!  Report please!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-brown...155?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190e2d593


Oh my, this seller has lots of fake bags on sale. How do I go about reporting on ebay?


----------



## jazzyj1021

CinthiaZ said:


> YIKES!  Report please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-brown...155?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190e2d593




Yuck.. Seriously what the heck is that lol


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Oh my, this seller has lots of fake bags on sale. How do I go about reporting on ebay?



Toward the bottom of listing where the tabs are for description & shipping/payments, look to the right & you will see Print | Report item.  Click on Report item & follow instructions.

I reported this monstrosity.  Seller claims it's a Hamilton.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jazzyj1021 said:


> Yuck.. Seriously what the heck is that lol


LMAO!!  That's a FAKE, that's what THAT is! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Oh my, this seller has lots of fake bags on sale. How do I go about reporting on ebay?


Hi Norgy! You go to about midpage of the listing. On the right hand side you will see a link that says 'report item' . Just click on that link and follow the prompts. It will ask you for a brief reason why you think it is fake. You are only allowed so many words. I usually say things like, 'incorrect lining seen on all fakes'  or incorrect shape of label'  , 'incorrect color of paperwork, always TAN not Orange! '  lol! Anything that tells YOU the bag is fake that you can point out to ebay.

Jojo21, Cdtracing and I have helped to take down literally hundreds of fakes off of ebay. It is a good feeling to know we saved someone from getting ripped off. It also helps to get these crooks off of ebay! They need to know what they are doing is illegal and not allowed! I hope you will start helping us report, because the more reports a listing gets, the better the odds it will get removed. It is often hard to find time for this, but when you have it, just check this thread from time to time and go for it!  Thanks Norgy!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Oh my, this seller has lots of fake bags on sale. How do I go about reporting on ebay?





cdtracing said:


> Toward the bottom of listing where the tabs are for description & shipping/payments, look to the right & you will see Print | Report item.  Click on Report item & follow instructions.
> 
> I reported this monstrosity.  Seller claims it's a Hamilton.



YAA!!  It was removed! Good job deputies!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> YAA!!  It was removed! Good job deputies!



The other listing the seller had are gone too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> The other listing the seller had are gone too.


----------



## _jssaa

Is this a fake?? It has the proper MK wrapping and everything except the second and third picture has plastic wrapping on the handles which is weird.. But the Selma's don't come with a hang tag.. Opinions?

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251820336842?nav=SEARCH


----------



## CinthiaZ

_jssaa said:


> Is this a fake?? It has the proper MK wrapping and everything except the second and third picture has plastic wrapping on the handles which is weird.. But the Selma's don't come with a hang tag.. Opinions?
> 
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/251820336842?nav=SEARCH


This belongs on the authenticity thread, we may have missed it! But since I caught it, I can tell you that yes, the bag is authentic. It would have been good to see more pics of interior and tags, but based on all of the other sellers listings, they are all authentic and I would feel comfortable buying from this seller.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report sold listings all 3 of them please, for incorrect color of official paperwork, should be TAN not ORANGE!  TY

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## CinthiaZ

Good grief! Here ya go! Pick one! Brand new only 49.00! Uhg....OMG! This is the Mother load! See her other present and past listings! She's got to GO! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Michael-...165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e3caeed


----------



## CinthiaZ

Oh boy! I can't shop on ebay for 3 minutes without running into all these fakes! Good grief! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20f729e369


----------



## CinthiaZ

Oh no! Now they are faking my Naomi bag!  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-Camel-Color-/111606919573?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here ya go! Pick your color! Notice most of them have ZERO Feedback! Please don't buy from ZERO Feedback sellers! Report please! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf3e72ede


And for only 55.00 this is YOURS!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-bag-/181675164193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4caf0221


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Please report sold listings all 3 of them please, for incorrect color of official paperwork, should be TAN not ORANGE!  TY
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557





CinthiaZ said:


> Good grief! Here ya go! Pick one! Brand new only 49.00! Uhg....OMG! This is the Mother load! See her other present and past listings! She's got to GO!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MK-Michael-...165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339e3caeed





CinthiaZ said:


> Oh boy! I can't shop on ebay for 3 minutes without running into all these fakes! Good grief!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item20f729e369





CinthiaZ said:


> Oh no! Now they are faking my Naomi bag!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-Camel-Color-/111606919573?fromMakeTrack=true





CinthiaZ said:


> Here ya go! Pick your color! Notice most of them have ZERO Feedback! Please don't buy from ZERO Feedback sellers! Report please!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...062?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf3e72ede
> 
> 
> And for only 55.00 this is YOURS!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-bag-/181675164193?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4caf0221



You're on a roll!! Every one of these listings have been taken down.


----------



## myvillarreal26

I went to the mall this weekend and couldn't believe what I saw. Look at these FAKE Michael Kors bags! I never imagined fake bags in a mall. Is there a way to report these type of things. How? The sad thing is ALOT of people buy from her. It's ridiculous. ATTACH]2908404[/ATTACH]


----------



## cdtracing

myvillarreal26 said:


> I went to the mall this weekend and couldn't believe what I saw. Look at these FAKE Michael Kors bags! I never imagined fake bags in a mall. Is there a way to report these type of things. How? The sad thing is ALOT of people buy from her. It's ridiculous. ATTACH]2908404[/ATTACH]



It's sad that so many people buy from these kiosk at malls.  They sell cheap, Chinese knock off's of everything.  People who buy from them don't care that they're fake.  I don't know how to go about reporting these people.  The mall doesn't care as long as they get their space rent.


----------



## myluvofbags

myvillarreal26 said:


> I went to the mall this weekend and couldn't believe what I saw. Look at these FAKE Michael Kors bags! I never imagined fake bags in a mall. Is there a way to report these type of things. How? The sad thing is ALOT of people buy from her. It's ridiculous. ATTACH]2908404[/ATTACH]



Wow,  this is ridiculous!   Just plain horrible!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> I went to the mall this weekend and couldn't believe what I saw. Look at these FAKE Michael Kors bags! I never imagined fake bags in a mall. Is there a way to report these type of things. How? The sad thing is ALOT of people buy from her. It's ridiculous. ATTACH]2908404[/ATTACH]





cdtracing said:


> It's sad that so many people buy from these kiosk at malls.  They sell cheap, Chinese knock off's of everything.  People who buy from them don't care that they're fake.  I don't know how to go about reporting these people.  The mall doesn't care as long as they get their space rent.



I need to ask you, do the bags actually have MK on them? Or is it just M?? If they have MKs on them, then they are COUNTERFEITS and ILLEGAL. If they just have one M, than they are just knockoffs and they are imitations, not counterfeits. So it makes a big difference, but I think I am seeing a signature bag on the bottom right that says MK, right?? If that is the case DEFINITELY call the STATE patrol. I noticed you are in Georgia so call the Georgia State Patrol., but you have to check if they are counterfeits or knockoffs. There is a difference. One is illegal and the other is not. If they are using the MK initials, then yes, they are counterfeits and are totally illegal! 

 Yes, there is something you can do! You can call the police! And don't call the local police, call your Sheriff or state patrol, since this is a federal crime.They are totally illegal! The mall can get into a lot of trouble for allowing them to be sold on their property! Call the state police and tell them *there is a counterfeiting ring of handbag sellers that are "breaking the federal criminal trademark and copyright laws". Those folks may very well get arrested as well as they should be!! *They are stealing Michael Kors name and illegally making money off of it! 


  That is the grossest thing I have ever seen! THE NERVE of these criminals!! Plus all of these bags will eventually end up on all the webs like ebay, etc. YOU can put a stop to this! BE BRAVE! and make that call!!  You can remain anonymous, no worries there, just PLEASE, make that call!

_Edited to add, if you don't get anywhere with the state police, tell them you will call the FBI, which you may have to do, because this a federal crime. Telling the state police you will call the Feds always pushes them to get the job done because they don't like the Feds making them look like fools. So tell them if you don't see this booth taken down, you will call the FBI._


----------



## myvillarreal26

CinthiaZ said:


> I need to ask you, do the bags actually have MK on them? Or is it just M?? If they have MKs on them, then they are COUNTERFEITS and ILLEGAL. If they just have one M, than they are just knockoffs and they are imitations, not counterfeits. So it makes a big difference, but I think I am seeing a signature bag on the bottom right that says MK, right?? If that is the case DEFINITELY call the STATE patrol. I noticed you are in Georgia so call the Georgia State Patrol., but you have to check if they are counterfeits or knockoffs. There is a difference. One is illegal and the other is not. If they are using the MK initials, then yes, they are counterfeits and are totally illegal!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is something you can do! You can call the police! And don't call the local police, call your Sheriff or state patrol, since this is a federal crime.They are totally illegal! The mall can get into a lot of trouble for allowing them to be sold on their property! Call the state police and tell them *there is a counterfeiting ring of handbag sellers that are "breaking the federal criminal trademark and copyright laws". Those folks may very well get arrested as well as they should be!! *They are stealing Michael Kors name and illegally making money off of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the grossest thing I have ever seen! THE NERVE of these criminals!! Plus all of these bags will eventually end up on all the webs like ebay, etc. YOU can put a stop to this! BE BRAVE! and make that call!!  You can remain anonymous, no worries there, just PLEASE, make that call!
> 
> 
> 
> _Edited to add, if you don't get anywhere with the state police, tell them you will call the FBI, which you may have to do, because this a federal crime. Telling the state police you will call the Feds always pushes them to get the job done because they don't like the Feds making them look like fools. So tell them if you don't see this booth taken down, you will call the FBI._






They ALL have MK on them. They are all fake. She even sells watches, jewelry that are "supposedly" Michael Kors. She also Fake LV and one "Hermes". Its crazy ridiculous.


----------



## myvillarreal26

Another pic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 FAKE MICHAEL KORS. FAKE LV. FAKE EVERYTHING.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> Another pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAKE MICHAEL KORS. FAKE LV. FAKE EVERYTHING.


Hon, have you called the police yet?? Please call them. This just isn't right. Did you know these counterfeiters that make those bags use child slave labor in horrible sweat shops, that are not regulated by any government safety agencies??. They use harmful materials with lead base dyes that are harmful to children and families, not to mention our waste facilities and environment. Did you know that these criminals are drug lords and terrorists and that some of the funding for the bombing of our World Trade Center, on 911, was from these counterfeiters???

PLEASE, call your sheriff or state patrol and get them OUT of your neighborhood! I work really hard to try to help stop this criminal activity. People don't realize it, but this is a worse problem than drugs in our country! Everyone thinks it's harmless, but nothing could be further from the truth. Just do a google search sometime, about the criminal black market counterfeit handbag business and you will be horrified. If nothing else, do it for those poor children! They are being beaten and starved and even get their poor little legs broken to keep from escaping! All so vain women can have a fake designer name hanging on their arm!!???!! It makes me ill. It really does. PLEASE call your state patrol. Let us know what  happens! So we can celebrate one more victory for the kids! This is a huge civic duty! You will single handedly be taking down a huge counterfeiting ring! Just tell the police to keep you anonymous and they will! I have a feeling some of your good neighbors may have reported them already, I certainly hope so, but just in case, you go girl!!


----------



## iheart_purses

This happened where I live in Canada and the mounted police marched right in and took away all her crap on a busy Saturday hahaha. So yes at least it does get taken care of! She had a bunch of Chanel and Dior and the fakest of fake stuff you would ever imagine.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I am still waiting to hear if this ring was taken down yet. I hope she called the police..


----------



## myvillarreal26

Hey everyone! I have good news!!! I went to the mall again this weekend. I'm going to be completely honest, I was a little afraid of calling the police. So I didn't. But someone clearly did report it. Because she no longer had the fake MK or LV bags. She only had no name handbags!!! I did not take a picture but as soon as I go again I will.


----------



## cdtracing

myvillarreal26 said:


> Hey everyone! I have good news!!! I went to the mall again this weekend. I'm going to be completely honest, I was a little afraid of calling the police. So I didn't. But someone clearly did report it. Because she no longer had the fake MK or LV bags. She only had no name handbags!!! I did not take a picture but as soon as I go again I will.



Glad to hear this counterfeit ring has been taken down!  Don't be afraid to call the cops on these kinds of people.  They have to be stopped.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> Hey everyone! I have good news!!! I went to the mall again this weekend. I'm going to be completely honest, I was a little afraid of calling the police. So I didn't. But someone clearly did report it. Because she no longer had the fake MK or LV bags. She only had no name handbags!!! I did not take a picture but as soon as I go again I will.


Thank goodness someone was brave enough to get that junk out of your neighborhood! Good news indeed! Thanks for the update!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Glad to hear this counterfeit ring has been taken down!  Don't be afraid to call the cops on these kinds of people.  They have to be stopped.


   Especially when the police always have you remain anonymous anyway. They are not going to give away their leads.


----------



## unx

Anyone knows if Michael Kors bags are sold at outlet stores? I have bought one recently but I'm not sure if it's authentic :/


----------



## CinthiaZ

unx said:


> Anyone knows if Michael Kors bags are sold at outlet stores? I have bought one recently but I'm not sure if it's authentic :/


There are no ONLINE outlets. There are Michael Kors physical outlets you can go to and of course, they only have authentic Michael Kors bags. If you bought from a so called ONLINE outlet, yes you bought a fake. There is only ONE online Michael Kors store. We have an authenticity thread where you can post pics and we can tell you if it is authentic or not.


----------



## unx

Oh I see. I bought it from a physical outlet store in Austria! Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

unx said:


> Oh I see. I bought it from a physical outlet store in Austria! Thanks!


Thank goodness! Yes , they do have physical outlets that you can walk into.


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG!!  There is a poster on this poshmark page insisting that Micheal Kors sells designer insired MK bags on their website!!  Uhg...  I just told her that MK does NOT sell inspired bags on their official website! She must have purchased off of one of the way too MANY fake MK websites that look real because they steal the official logo, etc. Hoping any of you will help me tell her about these websites! This bag is a total fake, by the way!

https://poshmark.com/listing/522553e8d0ec2305e1006bed


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  There is a poster on this poshmark page insisting that Micheal Kors sells designer insired MK bags on their website!!  Uhg...  I just told her that MK does NOT sell inspired bags on their official website! She must have purchased off of one of the way too MANY fake MK websites that look real because they steal the official logo, etc. Hoping any of you will help me tell her about these websites! This bag is a total fake, by the way!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/522553e8d0ec2305e1006bed



Omg!  That person is an idiot!   Good for you setting her straight.  I'm thinking you are scootermama.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Omg!  That person is an idiot!   Good for you setting her straight.  I'm thinking you are scootermama.


Yes, that would be me! lol! My dogs name is Scooter and I am his mama! lol! Here is a pic of him He 's my baby! He's a big boy and weighs in at 145 lbs!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  There is a poster on this poshmark page insisting that Micheal Kors sells designer insired MK bags on their website!!  Uhg...  I just told her that MK does NOT sell inspired bags on their official website! She must have purchased off of one of the way too MANY fake MK websites that look real because they steal the official logo, etc. Hoping any of you will help me tell her about these websites! This bag is a total fake, by the way!
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/522553e8d0ec2305e1006bed



This listing is no longer up.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This listing is no longer up.


She probably took it down and relisted it because I stated the facts and embarrassed her! I don't care. People supporting these criminals, SHOULD be embarrassed! . Either that or Poshmark took it down because I reported it!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, that would be me! lol! My dogs name is Scooter and I am his mama! lol! Here is a pic of him He 's my baby! He's a big boy and weighs in at 145 lbs!



What a cutie Scooter is!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> What a cutie Scooter is!


Thanks! He knows it too! lol! He's got me wrapped right around his little due claw! lol!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

I just started selling my things of ebay and I am currently selling one of my MK selma bag. I was browsing through the other Michael Kors bag listing and WOW!!! there are SO MANY FAKES!! it upsets me that they are obviously fake (I own 2 MK selma so I truly can tell when it is fake) and they are sold at probably only $50 off RRP, yet people are bidding and watching!! The bid and watch counts are even a lot more than what I got for my selma. Btw, i put up my starting bid for my selma for only $99. I feel like these people should know that they're bidding on a VERY marked up fake bag


----------



## CinthiaZ

cupcakeofmylife said:


> I just started selling my things of ebay and I am currently selling one of my MK selma bag. I was browsing through the other Michael Kors bag listing and WOW!!! there are SO MANY FAKES!! it upsets me that they are obviously fake (I own 2 MK selma so I truly can tell when it is fake) and they are sold at probably only $50 off RRP, yet people are bidding and watching!! The bid and watch counts are even a lot more than what I got for my selma. Btw, i put up my starting bid for my selma for only $99. I feel like these people should know that they're bidding on a VERY marked up fake bag


Unfortunately there is no way to contact them and if you do it is considered "interfering with a live ebay auction" and is a violation. The only thing you can do to is to report the listing to ebay. If you post the links to the auctions here, a couple of us will help you. Are you SURE they are fake? Because just because they are not exactly like your bag, doesn't necessarily mean they are fake. It depends what year and country they were made in and there will be various differences. Please post them here and we can tell you for sure, before you report them. We don't want to hurt a seller unless we are SURE and absolutely certain.

But you are right. There are so many fakes on ebay it is disgusting. You would think they would have a department to knock these down faster. But they really do depend on us to report them as there are millions of listings on ebay and it is hard for them to keep track of them all. Please post the links here so we can evaluate and help to report them, if indeed we find they are fake. 

If you never sold very many designer bags on ebay before, it is hard to get bidders if you don't have a high feedback score. That might be one reason you aren't getting any bids yet. Also it depend what day and time you end your auctions. I have found that Sunday mornings are the best time to end them because most are online shopping at that time. You also have to consider east and west coat time zones, If you end an auction at 8 am in New York, it is only 5 am in California, so you are missing bidders from the whole west coast, and visa versa. Time zone differences are a must to calculate and consider. It is essential to how much bidding you will get, since most of the bidding occurs at the end of the auction.
Good luck with that and hope you will share the fakes links with us!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

CinthiaZ said:


> Unfortunately there is no way to contact them and if you do it is considered "interfering with a live ebay auction" and is a violation. The only thing you can do to is to report the listing to ebay. If you post the links to the auctions here, a couple of us will help you. Are you SURE they are fake? Because just because they are not exactly like your bag, doesn't necessarily mean they are fake. It depends what year and country they were made in and there will be various differences. Please post them here and we can tell you for sure, before you report them. We don't want to hurt a seller unless we are SURE and absolutely certain.
> 
> But you are right. There are so many fakes on ebay it is disgusting. You would think they would have a department to knock these down faster. But they really do depend on us to report them as there are millions of listings on ebay and it is hard for them to keep track of them all. Please post the links here so we can evaluate and help to report them, if indeed we find they are fake.
> 
> If you never sold very many designer bags on ebay before, it is hard to get bidders if you don't have a high feedback score. That might be one reason you aren't getting any bids yet. Also it depend what day and time you end your auctions. I have found that Sunday mornings are the best time to end them because most are online shopping at that time. You also have to consider east and west coat time zones, If you end an auction at 8 am in New York, it is only 5 am in California, so you are missing bidders from the whole west coast, and visa versa. Time zone differences are a must to calculate and consider. It is essential to how much bidding you will get, since most of the bidding occurs at the end of the auction.
> Good luck with that and hope you will share the fakes links with us!



Yup! I am pretty sure they're fake. They have a bright orange MK tag attached to them and the Selma bags has very rounded edges on the corners/handles etc are wrapped in plastic. Aren't they the signs of fake bags?


----------



## CinthiaZ

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Yup! I am pretty sure they're fake. They have a bright orange MK tag attached to them and the Selma bags has very rounded edges on the corners/handles etc are wrapped in plastic. Aren't they the signs of fake bags?


Yes, Michael Kors only has TAN tags on them. But please share the links because it takes more than one report to get the listing taken down. Do you want to save the buyers from getting burned??  If so, please post the listings so we can help.


----------



## cdtracing

Isn't this just lovely.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e63ddd85


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Isn't this just lovely.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35e63ddd85


Gone already!


----------



## cdtracing

Another lovely.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...010?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a161244a


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Gone already!


----------



## cdtracing

I don't know if anyone else has noticed but I've noticed several Hamiltons being listed as other styles like Selma or Casey.  Here's a couple of examples...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...609?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f479cd6e1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3fafc8b

Are they kidding or just ignorant???


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed but I've noticed several Hamiltons being listed as other styles like Selma or Casey.  Here's a couple of examples...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...609?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f479cd6e1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3fafc8b
> 
> Are they kidding or just ignorant???


You reported the first one right?? Gad Zooks Batman! lol! 

The second one is authentic, but it's definaitely not a Selma. They just don't know and are guessing. I wonder why they don't do a search to see what a Selma looks like?? Weird!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed but I've noticed several Hamiltons being listed as other styles like Selma or Casey.  Here's a couple of examples...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...609?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f479cd6e1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...027?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa3fafc8b
> 
> Are they kidding or just ignorant???


And what is really strange is it is quilted leather not patent leather and it says HAMILTON right on the price tag! Geez!


----------



## cdtracing

Well...it's time to start reporting fake bags on Ebay again.  They're everywhere.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...705?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f201db9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/151617820959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d20591f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4e575c5


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Well...it's time to start reporting fake bags on Ebay again.  They're everywhere.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...705?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f201db9
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/151617820959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d20591f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4e575c5



They all have been removed!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Well...it's time to start reporting fake bags on Ebay again.  They're everywhere.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...705?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2f201db9
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/151617820959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d20591f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...485?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4e575c5





myluvofbags said:


> They all have been removed!




YAAA!!!  Good job!!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> They all have been removed!





CinthiaZ said:


> YAAA!!!  Good job!!



I reported so many my fingers started to cramp up. LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I reported so many my fingers started to cramp up. LOL


Pitiful !  Funny, if you flip back to the first several pages of this thread, you will see some stating that MK would net be counterfeited. Check it out. Iol! Oh how I wish they were right! I  knew better after all the fakes we report every day! How about it cdtracing?? Pretty bad, huh.. It seems there are as many fakes, as there are real ones! I don't ever remember it being this bad with Coach and Coach was heavily counterfeited , but not quite this much.This is the worst  I have ever seen is with Michael Kors. The fakes are everywhere,  and on ebay, they are just about on every page! 

I haven't even been on ebay for awhile, I get so disgusted.  eBay needs to get a bigger and better department to monitor the fake listings to keep them off of their site! It's not like they can't afford it! Geez!


----------



## cdtracing

And here's some more....SMH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Purse-/261805538108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf4d37b3c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/251872118573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4bf872d

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...927?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46368f807f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-M...102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa53672a6


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> and here's some more....smh
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261805538108?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item3cf4d37b3c
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/251872118573?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item3aa4bf872d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...927?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item46368f807f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/beautiful-m...102?pt=lh_defaultdomain_0&hash=item3aa53672a6



my eyes!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

And who could pass up this lovely....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Michae...375?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fcf431d7

or this...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...efaultDomain_0&hash=item3f48ebc6ff&rmvSB=true


----------



## cdtracing

And these are for all the Leopard/Cheetah print lovers...  fugly

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a251cba2

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a251d610


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> And these are for all the Leopard/Cheetah print lovers...  fugly
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a251cba2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a251d610



Ack!   There are people bidding on the fugly light one!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Ack!   There are people bidding on the fugly light one!



I know.  Those are so ugly!  I can't believe people bid on this crap.  I've reported all of these & more but I think they're still up.  I cannot believe Ebay even allows this junk to be listed.
SMH

Out of all of the ones I posted, 2 have been sold & 1 listing ended.  The rest are all still up.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> And these are for all the Leopard/Cheetah print lovers...  fugly
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a251cba2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a251d610



I never thought I would look at animal print and wanna barf.......TILL NOW!! Those are just GROSS! Who do these women think they are fooling carrying this GARBAGE? I would carry my stuff in my pockets or a walmart grocery bag before I would dangle those from my wrist.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I never thought I would look at animal print and wanna barf.......TILL NOW!! Those are just GROSS! Who do these women think they are fooling carrying this GARBAGE? I would carry my stuff in my pockets or a walmart grocery bag before I would dangle those from my wrist.



I know, right?  I just don't understand why someone would pay for this crap.  I wouldn't be seen dead with these!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I know.  Those are so ugly!  I can't believe people bid on this crap.  I've reported all of these & more but I think they're still up.  I cannot believe Ebay even allows this junk to be listed.
> SMH
> 
> Out of all of the ones I posted, 2 have been sold & 1 listing ended.  The rest are all still up.



Yes, I did,  but 1 had only 22 minutes at the time left I think.   YUCK!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> And here's some more....SMH
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Purse-/261805538108?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf4d37b3c
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/251872118573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa4bf872d
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...927?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46368f807f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-M...102?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa53672a6


#3 & 4 were removed. The first two sold, but I still reported them. They can still be removed even after they are sold. #2 went for 175.00!!  Can you believe it?? And that seller only had 10 feedbacks! I can't believe how gullible people are. It's like I said earlier. Check out the first few pages of this thread. Many people do not believe MK is even counterfeited! I wonder how many people still  think that?? They might want to think twice before they burned, like this lady just did!

And to think I only paid 90.00 for my used Chelsea. At it last it is not a fake! They think this one is better because it is listed as new. 28 bids! Unbelievable!  I would rather buy a really nice preowned authentic bag to save money, than a brand new fake, any day! Geez! 175.00! They could have bought a brand new AUTHENTIC Jet Set for that!

Good going , CD!! At least you saved two of them!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> #3 & 4 were removed. The first two sold, but I still reported them. They can still be removed even after they are sold. #2 went for 175.00!!  Can you believe it?? And that seller only had 10 feedbacks! I can't believe how gullible people are. It's like I said earlier. Check out the first few pages of this thread. Many people do not believe MK is even counterfeited! I wonder how many people still  think that?? They might want to think twice before they burned, like this lady just did!
> 
> And to think I only paid 90.00 for my used Chelsea. At it last it is not a fake! They think this one is better because it is listed as new. 28 bids! Unbelievable!  I would rather buy a really nice preowned authentic bag to save money, than a brand new fake, any day! Geez! 175.00! They could have bought a brand new AUTHENTIC Jet Set for that!
> 
> Good going , CD!! At least you saved two of them!



I know, right?  With what some people are paying for these fakes, they could get a new authentic bag.  I'm with you....I'd rather have an authentic preowned than any of this fake junk.  What really gets me is these things are so ugly to begin with.  I don't know if these people are really that uninformed or  if they think they're fooling people by carrying a fake.  Last night, I bet I reported about 40-50 fake bags. I stopped when I started getting a head ache.  There use to not be as many but it seems like there's at least one on every page these days.  ullhair:


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, I did,  but 1 had only 22 minutes at the time left I think.   YUCK!



Thanks for reporting.  Sometimes, Ebay won't do anything unless they get more than one report on a listing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, I did,  but 1 had only 22 minutes at the time left I think.   YUCK!


22 minutes is OK because they still will remove a listing for counterfeit even after the auction ends, which in this case, would at least let the buyer know she bought a fake, and most certainly help her to be able to do a return.  You can even report them after the auction ends. I have reported many from completed listings that ended up getting removed, so anytime is a good time! Good job!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> 22 minutes is OK because they still will remove a listing for counterfeit even after the auction ends, which in this case, would at least let the buyer know she bought a fake, and most certainly help her to be able to do a return.  You can even report them after the auction ends. I have reported many from completed listings that ended up getting removed, so anytime is a good time! Good job!



Ok, good to know.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for reporting.  Sometimes, Ebay won't do anything unless they get more than one report on a listing.





myluvofbags said:


> Ok, good to know.




Guess what?? I just checked the last two that were sold and the listings have been removed! So at least now, the buyers have been notified that the bag is fake!! GOOD JOB LADIES!!


----------



## cdtracing

Some of the other ones I posted are still up.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> And who could pass up this lovely....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pink-Michae...375?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fcf431d7
> 
> or this...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...efaultDomain_0&hash=item3f48ebc6ff&rmvSB=true


OK, I will admit that I didn't report these two. It was late when I saw them the other night and I was tired. Doing it now! keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> And these are for all the Leopard/Cheetah print lovers...  fugly
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a251cba2
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...160?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a251d610


Did you check her completed listings?? Has sold quite a few fakes! Is buying them to sell on ebay. I am reporting all of them now.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Did you check her completed listings?? Has sold quite a few fakes! Is buying them to sell on ebay. I am reporting all of them now.



I reported all of hers & her as a habitual seller of fakes.


----------



## cdtracing

I've noticed some are listing the fakes Preowned.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, I will admit that I didn't report these two. It was late when I saw them the other night and I was tired. Doing it now! keep your fingers crossed!



Reported,  ugh!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I've noticed some are listing the fakes Preowned.





myluvofbags said:


> Reported,  ugh!




Too many people still don't know about this purse forum I brag about it on my facebook and even refer people here from my ebay listings. I hope you all will brag about it more so we can help these ladies to quit getting ripped off! Put it out there anywhere you can! From just my promoting , we have received dozens maybe even a hundred new members. Think how many more we'd get if all of us are doing this!


----------



## djamilia555

Hi there I ve won this michael kors  cynthia small lovely purse but I have noticed that the seller is from china but his bags looks so authentic . Please can you help me . Fake or authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-MI...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f7c0f9c


----------



## cdtracing

djamilia555 said:


> Hi there I ve won this michael kors  cynthia small lovely purse but I have noticed that the seller is from china but his bags looks so authentic . Please can you help me . Fake or authentic? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTH-MI...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f7c0f9c



Please direct your request to the Authenticate This Michael Kors thread with the required link & pictures so it can be evaluated.  Thank you.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

CinthiaZ said:


> Too many people still don't know about this purse forum I brag about it on my facebook and even refer people here from my ebay listings. I hope you all will brag about it more so we can help these ladies to quit getting ripped off! Put it out there anywhere you can! From just my promoting , we have received dozens maybe even a hundred new members. Think how many more we'd get if all of us are doing this!


Yes! And do you know what? You ladies know more about MK bags than the ladies working at high end stores/MK stores here. Still suprised about the lack of knowledge when it comes to even basic information. I'm wondering if it's more important for the owner to have size zero blonds behind the counter rather than making sure they really know their brands and understand the importance of good customerservice. So glad I have you guys!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes! And do you know what? You ladies know more about MK bags than the ladies working at high end stores/MK stores here. Still suprised about the lack of knowledge when it comes to even basic information. I'm wondering if it's more important for the owner to have size zero blonds behind the counter rather than making sure they really know their brands and understand the importance of good customerservice. So glad I have you guys!


Thank you Norgy! What you say is quite true. I get so irritated when someone says a sales rep told them their bag was fake. Sales reps are not trained to authenticate bags. Their job is to sell them. Usually the only bags they know anything about are the bags that are there in the store. As far as vintage bags or ANYTHING, before they started their job, they have no clue. That is why this purse forum is so priceless. We have many members here like myself, that have been collecting them for decades. 

Some of the ladies on the Coach forum have catalogs dating back to the 60s! I too am trying get a MK collection of catalogs going and have contacted Michael Kors to see if I can get back issues from over the years. I think they will come in handy. Thanks again, Norwegiangirl.


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes! And do you know what? You ladies know more about MK bags than the ladies working at high end stores/MK stores here. Still suprised about the lack of knowledge when it comes to even basic information. I'm wondering if it's more important for the owner to have size zero blonds behind the counter rather than making sure they really know their brands and understand the importance of good customerservice. So glad I have you guys!



Thank you, Norwegian Girl.  We do try to keep up. LOL  I do know what you mean about lack of rudimentary knowledge  at the retail stores/MK stores.  I've asked SA's questions & all I would get was that DITHL (Deer In The Headlights Look) Look.  Most are just there to ring up a sale & could care less about the product.


----------



## iheart_purses

I passionately love these bags so much if a MK store opens in my town I'll be the first in line with my resume. I think the only reason they get away with having staff that know nothing about the product is because the product basically sells itself. Let's be honest do you see sales associates talking people into bags and selling them at your MK store?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I recently spoke to a woman over the phone in a major department store and she did not what Michael Kors even WAS. I might as well had been inquiring about bbq grills. She was clueless and she works in the accesories dept. As a manager you would think you would have SOME knowledge about the products your store carries. Don't bother asking them questions, you will just frustrate yourself. I have learned to just get off my butt and drive to the store if my usual SA is not there or available. MK boutique SA's are just as clueless and they sell that stuff exclusively ALL DAY LONG. Rediculous. People should know their sh#t IMO, doesn't matter what your selling. Appliance people are idiots too. Sorry have not had my coffee yet.....


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I recently spoke to a woman over the phone in a major department store and she did not what Michael Kors even WAS. I might as well had been inquiring about bbq grills. She was clueless and she works in the accesories dept. As a manager you would think you would have SOME knowledge about the products your store carries. Don't bother asking them questions, you will just frustrate yourself. I have learned to just get off my butt and drive to the store if my usual SA is not there or available. MK boutique SA's are just as clueless and they sell that stuff exclusively ALL DAY LONG. Rediculous. People should know their sh#t IMO, doesn't matter what your selling. Appliance people are idiots too. Sorry have not had my coffee yet.....



OMG!!!  :lolots::lolots: That's so funny!  But true.  Most SA in stores are only in it for the commission.  They don't care what you buy as long as they get the sale.  And you're right...it's not just with purses either!


----------



## melbo

iheart_purses said:


> I passionately love these bags so much if a MK store opens in my town I'll be the first in line with my resume. I think the only reason they get away with having staff that know nothing about the product is because the product basically sells itself. Let's be honest do you see sales associates talking people into bags and selling them at your MK store?



No! I wish I did! I wish there was someone that actually cares about these beautiful purses. I mean, the SA at my Macy's is a complete grouch and the ones at the outlets only care about looking dresses up. I cannot deal. Online shopping can suck just as much. It's like uuuugghh just give me what I payed for! Haha


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> Yes! And do you know what? You ladies know more about MK bags than the ladies working at high end stores/MK stores here. Still suprised about the lack of knowledge when it comes to even basic information. I'm wondering if it's more important for the owner to have size zero blonds behind the counter rather than making sure they really know their brands and understand the importance of good customerservice. So glad I have you guys!





cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Norwegian Girl.  We do try to keep up. LOL  I do know what you mean about lack of rudimentary knowledge  at the retail stores/MK stores.  I've asked SA's questions & all I would get was that DITHL (Deer In The Headlights Look) Look.  Most are just there to ring up a sale & could care less about the product.





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I recently spoke to a woman over the phone in a major department store and she did not what Michael Kors even WAS. I might as well had been inquiring about bbq grills. She was clueless and she works in the accesories dept. As a manager you would think you would have SOME knowledge about the products your store carries. Don't bother asking them questions, you will just frustrate yourself. I have learned to just get off my butt and drive to the store if my usual SA is not there or available. MK boutique SA's are just as clueless and they sell that stuff exclusively ALL DAY LONG. Rediculous. People should know their sh#t IMO, doesn't matter what your selling. Appliance people are idiots too. Sorry have not had my coffee yet.....


  I agree with all of you. The sales reps know nothing. But basically their job is to just ring it up!  So many foolish women take bags there that they bought online, and try to get them authenticated by these sales reps!  These sales are not authenticators! They know diddly squat and will usually tell you if you did not the bag from Michal Kors directly, it is probably a fake!  Many of them have never seen a vintage before, and are absolutely clueless. 

  This makes really hard to sell one of your older bags on ebay or another site because of these sales reps and buyers who are clueless! Then the buyer turns around and accuses you of selling them a fake, because sales rep never saw it before! This so irritating! I have had to tell I don't how many buyers that these sales reps are not authenticators!! I con't believe people don't this in this day and age.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with all of you. The sales reps know nothing. But basically their job is to just ring it up!  So many foolish women take bags there that they bought online, and try to get them authenticated by these sales reps!  These sales are not authenticators! They know diddly squat and will usually tell you if you did not the bag from Michal Kors directly, it is probably a fake!  Many of them have never seen a vintage before, and are absolutely clueless.
> 
> This makes really hard to sell one of your older bags on ebay or another site because of these sales reps and buyers who are clueless! Then the buyer turns around and accuses you of selling them a fake, because sales rep never saw it before! This so irritating! I have had to tell I don't how many buyers that these sales reps are not authenticators!! I con't believe people don't this in this day and age.



+1  You said it, Sistah!!


----------



## Minkette

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree with all of you. The sales reps know nothing. But basically their job is to just ring it up!  So many foolish women take bags there that they bought online, and try to get them authenticated by these sales reps!  These sales are not authenticators! They know diddly squat and will usually tell you if you did not the bag from Michal Kors directly, it is probably a fake!  Many of them have never seen a vintage before, and are absolutely clueless.
> 
> This makes really hard to sell one of your older bags on ebay or another site because of these sales reps and buyers who are clueless! Then the buyer turns around and accuses you of selling them a fake, because sales rep never saw it before! This so irritating! I have had to tell I don't how many buyers that these sales reps are not authenticators!! I con't believe people don't this in this day and age.


Just to pay devils advocate here... I made more working as a restaurant shift manager than MK store employees... Average pay is about 11$ an hour. 

At that rate of pay, the employees working there are in college and the hiring process likely functions like a rotating door. It is hard to maintain the amount of training for such a transient set of employees and in all likelihood, training likely focuses on current available merchandise as it would seem to be the most efficient in maintaining store operations.That is the downside of mass merchandising.

The sales associates are there to ring me up and check me out. I am okay with that. I usually know what I want when I walk in the door.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Minkette said:


> Just to pay devils advocate here... I made more working as a restaurant shift manager than MK store employees... Average pay is about 11$ an hour.
> 
> At that rate of pay, the employees working there are in college and the hiring process likely functions like a rotating door. It is hard to maintain the amount of training for such a transient set of employees and in all likelihood, training likely focuses on current available merchandise as it would seem to be the most efficient in maintaining store operations.That is the downside of mass merchandising.
> 
> The sales associates are there to ring me up and check me out. I am okay with that. I usually know what I want when I walk in the door.


Yep, you got it! That's all they are there for is to ring you up!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> +1  You said it, Sistah!!


----------



## cdtracing

Time to start reporting fugly fakes on Ebay again....
these 2 beauties are from the same seller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...207?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf5b45def

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf5b95f63

How about these...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-ostri...664?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fd80f238

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/221719931656?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f89ab08

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/221718259636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f7027b4


http://www.ebay.com/itm/2PC-NWT-Mic...737?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fb8a4e29


They're everywhere!!!!  Yikes!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Time to start reporting fugly fakes on Ebay again....
> these 2 beauties are from the same seller:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...207?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf5b45def
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf5b95f63
> 
> How about these...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brown-ostri...664?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fd80f238
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/221719931656?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f89ab08
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/221718259636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item339f7027b4
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2PC-NWT-Mic...737?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fb8a4e29
> 
> 
> They're everywhere!!!!  Yikes!!



All but the 4th one is gone.   Reported it.  Crazy!


----------



## Collector11

Yes" there are fakes but I feel like most of them are not very good copies (unless they have improved) but regardless the difference is all about the quality


----------



## melbo

Collector11 said:


> Yes" there are fakes but I feel like most of them are not very good copies (unless they have improved) but regardless the difference is all about the quality



Some people don't know much about Michael Kors and can get ripped off because they don't know. Yes, it is about quality as well but regardless of that, counterfeit goods fund all sorts of horrible things, like human trafficking, terrorism, child slavery, and drugs. Basic human rights are being taken away and these things keep it going. I will never support such horrible things and I will do my part to stop them as best as I can.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

With all the fakes floating around consignments stores want tags, receipts or some sort of proof of authenticity on everything from LV(understandable) to coach, kate spade, etc... I have pointed out a few fakes over the years to them before they started asking for authenticity and the manager offered me a job once. They never ask me for proof because I've been selling and buying since they opened the door and  they know i would never purchase or carry a fake bag but I bring any tags and receipts anyway. I keep EVERYTHING so I always have proof. From time to time they will pull something off the shelf and have me take a look because I know my s#it LOL! I'm always glad to help. Nobody wants to be duped.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> All but the 4th one is gone.   Reported it.  Crazy!



Thanks.  Good Job!   They're all gone now.  Hallelujah!!


----------



## cdtracing

Collector11 said:


> Yes" there are fakes but I feel like most of them are not very good copies (unless they have improved) but regardless the difference is all about the quality





melbo said:


> Some people don't know much about Michael Kors and can get ripped off because they don't know. Yes, it is about quality as well but regardless of that, counterfeit goods fund all sorts of horrible things, like human trafficking, terrorism, child slavery, and drugs. Basic human rights are being taken away and these things keep it going. I will never support such horrible things and I will do my part to stop them as best as I can.



Yes, they are poor copies, but like Melbo stated, you would be surprised how many people don't know & will be duped into buying this crap.  There are other fakes on Ebay but without enough pictures to really examine, you can't really report them without stating  valid reasons.  We don't want to harm reputable sellers who may be selling a vintage bag.   I reported more than what I posted.  Sometimes I will request necessary pictures from a seller who I believe their bags are fake just to see.  I won't report them unless the pictures prove me I was right.

Like Melbo said, counterfeits of any merchandise promotes & supports a lot of terrible things all over the world besides just taking money for something that is not authentic which in my book is the same as stealing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Some people don't know much about Michael Kors and can get ripped off because they don't know. Yes, it is about quality as well but regardless of that, counterfeit goods fund all sorts of horrible things, like human trafficking, terrorism, child slavery, and drugs. Basic human rights are being taken away and these things keep it going. I will never support such horrible things and I will do my part to stop them as best as I can.





cdtracing said:


> Yes, they are poor copies, but like Melbo stated, you would be surprised how many people don't know & will be duped into buying this crap.  There are other fakes on Ebay but without enough pictures to really examine, you can't really report them without stating  valid reasons.  We don't want to harm reputable sellers who may be selling a vintage bag.   I reported more than what I posted.  Sometimes I will request necessary pictures from a seller who I believe their bags are fake just to see.  I won't report them unless the pictures prove me I was right.
> 
> Like Melbo said, counterfeits of any merchandise promotes & supports a lot of terrible things all over the world besides just taking money for something that is not authentic which in my book is the same as stealing.



Great points, ladies and thanks for putting it out there! Too many people think it is harmless to buy fake merchandise. There are so many other things being faked besides handbags. Did you know they are even counterfeiting Levis?? For heavens sakes! 


One big thing I want to point out that hasn't been mentioned here, is that none of these counterfeiters are government regulated! They are using unapproved materials to make these fakes! They use poisonous LEAD based dyes, and harmful metals and plastics that do not have government stamps on them! All of these fakes are produced in illegal sweat shops. Employees have no protection, such as you mention the cliild slave labor. They are probably breathing harmful fumes and gases, not to mention what is going into the environment! These materials they use are also harmful to the people that buy them and their families. All of this just to have a designer name on yourself?? How pathetic is this?? People really need to become educated consumers . 

I have a hard time comprehending,  how people don't even stop and think about , how this can be legal,  when someone is producing a product with a name on it that doesn't belong to them! Do they really think this is legal???   Unbelievable!

The bottom line here, is we need to work and get the word out! Please be sure to tell anyone and everyone you know. Because as long is there is demand, there will be supply. If we can educate consumers, there will be less demand and hopefully put these criminals out of business one day. We have to keep trying. Spread the word!!  Thanks.


----------



## Sl0thbear

CinthiaZ said:


> Yep, you got it! That's all they are there for is to ring you up!



You need to remember that people working in retail deal with hundreds of different people a day. They deal with angry people, crazy people, people who don't speak the language, people who just want to waste time, drunks,tourists, smelly people, etc. It is not easy. You need to give these people more credit. These people did not go to school and get degree or certificate in [Insert designer] so any lack of knowledge is the store or companies fault and not COMPLETELY the associate(although they do play a huge role...)

As i'm sure you've guessed i work in retail(not selling bags), most of my knowledge was done on my own time. Companies can only do so much and then it's up to the store and staff. Then on top of that, many of these associates have multiple jobs, going to school, families to care for etc. It's not easy. It's unfair to expect them to know every little thing about a specific designer. 

As mentioned above their job is to essentially ring through the sale. Anything else is going the extra mile.

To go back on topic, most of the people i know who have or had fake bags have brought them over from other countries(Philipines, Hong Kong, Mexico, etc) and not here. So it's hard to stop them when it's out of your reach. I agree that greatest way is to educate them. I didn't think of the toxic materials thing but it makes sense. I wish people would realize that you get what you pay for as well. Those fakes aren't going to hold up, you're just going to have to keep replacing them until you could have bought yourself a 'real' one with the amount of times you've replaced it.

I remember when i was like 10 i got a (horrible) fake LV bag from Tijuana. I thought i was so cool with my LV bag bahaha. Ya not one of my proudest moments. It's long gone now.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sl0thbear said:


> You need to remember that people working in retail deal with hundreds of different people a day. They deal with angry people, crazy people, people who don't speak the language, people who just want to waste time, drunks,tourists, smelly people, etc. It is not easy. You need to give these people more credit. These people did not go to school and get degree or certificate in [Insert designer] so any lack of knowledge is the store or companies fault and not COMPLETELY the associate(although they do play a huge role...)
> 
> As i'm sure you've guessed i work in retail(not selling bags), most of my knowledge was done on my own time. Companies can only do so much and then it's up to the store and staff. Then on top of that, many of these associates have multiple jobs, going to school, families to care for etc. It's not easy. It's unfair to expect them to know every little thing about a specific designer.
> 
> As mentioned above their job is to essentially ring through the sale. Anything else is going the extra mile.
> 
> To go back on topic, most of the people i know who have or had fake bags have brought them over from other countries(Philipines, Hong Kong, Mexico, etc) and not here. So it's hard to stop them when it's out of your reach. I agree that greatest way is to educate them. I didn't think of the toxic materials thing but it makes sense. I wish people would realize that you get what you pay for as well. Those fakes aren't going to hold up, you're just going to have to keep replacing them until you could have bought yourself a 'real' one with the amount of times you've replaced it.
> 
> I remember when i was like 10 i got a (horrible) fake LV bag from Tijuana. I thought i was so cool with my LV bag bahaha. Ya not one of my proudest moments. It's long gone now.


I don't expect them to know anything. I understand totally they are sales clerks and there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with that!.What is wrong, is these customers that think they are authenticators and ask sales clerks,  to authenticate bags. They freak out if they don't know anything. It is absolutely ridiculous! And it s not the fault OR responsibility of the sales clerk. The people that are foolish, are the customers. expecting them to authenticate their bags. And I have repeatedly had to tell people, they are SALES CLERCKS!! You can NOT get a bag authenticated by them. I know exactly what you mean.and agree with you totally. As I stated, they are there to ring up your purchase and nothing more, and they should not be expected to do anything more!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sl0thbear said:


> You need to remember that people working in retail deal with hundreds of different people a day. They deal with angry people, crazy people, people who don't speak the language, people who just want to waste time, drunks,tourists, smelly people, etc. It is not easy. You need to give these people more credit. These people did not go to school and get degree or certificate in [Insert designer] so any lack of knowledge is the store or companies fault and not COMPLETELY the associate(although they do play a huge role...)
> 
> As i'm sure you've guessed i work in retail(not selling bags), most of my knowledge was done on my own time. Companies can only do so much and then it's up to the store and staff. Then on top of that, many of these associates have multiple jobs, going to school, families to care for etc. It's not easy. It's unfair to expect them to know every little thing about a specific designer.
> 
> As mentioned above their job is to essentially ring through the sale. Anything else is going the extra mile.
> 
> To go back on topic, most of the people i know who have or had fake bags have brought them over from other countries(Philipines, Hong Kong, Mexico, etc) and not here. So it's hard to stop them when it's out of your reach. I agree that greatest way is to educate them. I didn't think of the toxic materials thing but it makes sense. I wish people would realize that you get what you pay for as well. Those fakes aren't going to hold up, you're just going to have to keep replacing them until you could have bought yourself a 'real' one with the amount of times you've replaced it.
> 
> I remember when i was like 10 i got a (horrible) fake LV bag from Tijuana. I thought i was so cool with my LV bag bahaha. Ya not one of my proudest moments. It's long gone now.


And yes, most of them are made out of the country, but they are sure are being sold here! What 's wrong with the feds?? It is their job to keep them out of here. Why do we pay federal taxes when these feds aren't doing their jobs?? Although I have read about many arrests and shipments they have discovered, but apparently, they are not smart enough to catch them all. They set up their booths openly in flea markets and malls everywhere!  They really have some nerve, these crooks do!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My husband must be a counterfeit, plenty of toxic fumes and gases coming from him everyday LOL!!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My husband must be a counterfeit, plenty of toxic fumes and gases coming from him everyday LOL!!



Bahahhaha! Omg, at least it's organic!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Im not too sure, he's been known to clear a room, car, elevator LOL! I don't know who's worse, him or my dad! Nothing organic about those smells-its pure EVIL! They are both like children and tied at the hip with their foolishness and shenanigans!! I married my "father". I guess what they say is true.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Im not too sure, he's been known to clear a room, car, elevator LOL! I don't know who's worse, him or my dad! Nothing organic about those smells-its pure EVIL! They are both like children and tied at the hip with their foolishness and shenanigans!! I married my "father". I guess what they say is true.



Hahaha! Omg! Men! They grew up laughing at farts and making girls squeal! Somethings don't change!


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My husband must be a counterfeit, plenty of toxic fumes and gases coming from him everyday LOL!!



:lolots::lolots:  You are sooooo funny, Baglady!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My husband must be a counterfeit, plenty of toxic fumes and gases coming from him everyday LOL!!


lol!!  I love my Southern girls! You always crack me up! I am quite sure he must be authentic, you can post him on the authenticty thread and the girls can help you there!! lol! :lolots:


----------



## Lovequality24

Hi ladies! I'm new to this thread. I was wondering if some one can help authenticate this wallet. http://m.ebay.com/itm/121602427400 it looks kinda fake. I hope I'm in the right forum... Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Lovequality24 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new to this thread. I was wondering if some one can help authenticate this wallet. http://m.ebay.com/itm/121602427400 it looks kinda fake. I hope I'm in the right forum... Thank you!



This question should be posted in the Authenticate This thread but I will go ahead & let you know it's fake.

For any further questions you have on the authenticity of a bag or wallet, please post your request in the Authenticate This thread with the required pictures & info in my sig line.  Thanks.


----------



## hyperly

Hi everyone. Can you pls tell me if this website is selling authentic michael kors bags?  www.mkonlinedepot.com  ...they are selling mk bags with a very huge discount. I was able to talk to a girl from there thru mail and she said all mk bags they are selling are 100% authentic and brand new. She said they cooperate with the factory and they get the bags directly from the factory so they are selling them a lot cheaper $70 to $100 . I doubt if really authentic. My sister wants to buy from them since she believes them.

Anyone help pls... thank you.


----------



## keishapie1973

hyperly said:


> Hi everyone. Can you pls tell me if this website is selling authentic michael kors bags?  www.mkonlinedepot.com  ...they are selling mk bags with a very huge discount. I was able to talk to a girl from there thru mail and she said all mk bags they are selling are 100% authentic and brand new. She said they cooperate with the factory and they get the bags directly from the factory so they are selling them a lot cheaper $70 to $100 . I doubt if really authentic. My sister wants to buy from them since she believes them.
> 
> Anyone help pls... thank you.



Fakes. Really horrible looking fakes......


----------



## cdtracing

hyperly said:


> Hi everyone. Can you pls tell me if this website is selling authentic michael kors bags?  www.mkonlinedepot.com  ...they are selling mk bags with a very huge discount. I was able to talk to a girl from there thru mail and she said all mk bags they are selling are 100% authentic and brand new. She said they cooperate with the factory and they get the bags directly from the factory so they are selling them a lot cheaper $70 to $100 . I doubt if really authentic. My sister wants to buy from them since she believes them.
> 
> Anyone help pls... thank you.



Seriously?  This is a FAKE MK site that sells FAKE MK items.  There are a myriad of these sites; why they haven't been taken down, I'll never understand.  To begin with, Michael Kors does NOT sell bag wholesale.  The only  MK online site is the Michael Kors website.  You can buy MK online from reputable sites like Macy's, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales, Dillards, Lord & Taylor, SAKS, ect.  There are reputable sites like Rue La La, Tradesy, Threadflip, The Real Real, Zappos, & Amazon that also sell MK bags.  You can find MK bags on Ebay & Poshmark but you need to check out those listings & sellers very carefully because there are also a lot of fakes listed as well.  Any site that claims to sell authentic MK bags for 70-80% off is full of it.


----------



## myluvofbags

hyperly said:


> Hi everyone. Can you pls tell me if this website is selling authentic michael kors bags?  www.mkonlinedepot.com  ...they are selling mk bags with a very huge discount. I was able to talk to a girl from there thru mail and she said all mk bags they are selling are 100% authentic and brand new. She said they cooperate with the factory and they get the bags directly from the factory so they are selling them a lot cheaper $70 to $100 . I doubt if really authentic. My sister wants to buy from them since she believes them.
> 
> Anyone help pls... thank you.



Ack!   Tell your sister do not buy from them.  FAKE BAGS!


----------



## hyperly

Thank you all guys for your reply and for enlightening my sister.


----------



## cdtracing

hyperly said:


> Thank you all guys for your reply and for enlightening my sister.



You're welcome.  We do everything we can to report fakes whenever we can.  Counterfeits support all kinds of horrible things from child slavery in sweat shops to terrorism.  It's an illegal business & we continue to try & enlighten possible buyers to keep them from spending money on this crap.  It might sound like a good deal but your sister would be better off saving for an authentic bag that will last instead of spending hard earned money for something that's inferior quality & will fall apart in 3 months or so.  Rest assured that you get what you pay for & if it sounds too good to be true, it is.


----------



## hyperly

Thank you for your reply


----------



## CinthiaZ

hyperly said:


> Hi everyone. Can you pls tell me if this website is selling authentic michael kors bags?  www.mkonlinedepot.com  ...they are selling mk bags with a very huge discount. I was able to talk to a girl from there thru mail and she said all mk bags they are selling are 100% authentic and brand new. She said they cooperate with the factory and they get the bags directly from the factory so they are selling them a lot cheaper $70 to $100 . I doubt if really authentic. My sister wants to buy from them since she believes them.
> 
> Anyone help pls... thank you.





keishapie1973 said:


> Fakes. Really horrible looking fakes......





cdtracing said:


> Seriously?  This is a FAKE MK site that sells FAKE MK items.  There are a myriad of these sites; why they haven't been taken down, I'll never understand.  To begin with, Michael Kors does NOT sell bag wholesale.  The only  MK online site is the Michael Kors website.  You can buy MK online from reputable sites like Macy's, Neiman Marcus, Bloomingdales, Dillards, Lord & Taylor, SAKS, ect.  There are reputable sites like Rue La La, Tradesy, Threadflip, The Real Real, Zappos, & Amazon that also sell MK bags.  You can find MK bags on Ebay & Poshmark but you need to check out those listings & sellers very carefully because there are also a lot of fakes listed as well.  Any site that claims to sell authentic MK bags for 70-80% off is full of it.





myluvofbags said:


> Ack!   Tell your sister do not buy from them.  FAKE BAGS!


 I agree with everything everyone has said here. There are no designers that sell wholesale to anyone to distribute online except for their known and regular retailers such as macys , Nordstroms and other KNOWN retailers. Anything you see online offering wholesale to the public, is selling fakes. Period, end of story.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I just don't get it, why buy fake when I have seen authentic MK, coach etc for less than 150 bucks, just sitting on clearance tables in department stores. I have seen these fakes in flea markets and asked how much, I swear I "clutched my pearls"!! I bought one of my selma's for less than 70 dollars on sale after markdowns! I only have a few i paid retail for. The fakes I see are not even in a style MK produces, just nasty cheap made up trashbags with a handle and a faded emblem superglued to it. I saw a fake coach that was awful yesterday, zippers everywhere, strings everywhere. Just swinging that plastic mass of destruction like its the real deal. I just shake my head when I see them.


----------



## melbo

baglady 3375 said:


> i just don't get it, why buy fake when i have seen authentic mk, coach etc for less than 150 bucks, just sitting on clearance tables in department stores. I have seen these fakes in flea markets and asked how much, i swear i "clutched my pearls"!! I bought one of my selma's for less than 70 dollars on sale after markdowns! I only have a few i paid retail for. The fakes i see are not even in a style mk produces, just nasty cheap made up trashbags with a handle and a faded emblem superglued to it. I saw a fake coach that was awful yesterday, zippers everywhere, strings everywhere. Just swinging that plastic mass of destruction like its the real deal. I just shake my head when i see them.



+1! I


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just don't get it, why buy fake when I have seen authentic MK, coach etc for less than 150 bucks, just sitting on clearance tables in department stores. I have seen these fakes in flea markets and asked how much, I swear I "clutched my pearls"!! I bought one of my selma's for less than 70 dollars on sale after markdowns! I only have a few i paid retail for. The fakes I see are not even in a style MK produces, just nasty cheap made up trashbags with a handle and a faded emblem superglued to it. I saw a fake coach that was awful yesterday, zippers everywhere, strings everywhere. Just swinging that plastic mass of destruction like its the real deal. I just shake my head when I see them.



+1  I agree.  It makes no sense to me at all, especially when you can watch the sales at the retail stores & the outlets & get them at very reasonable prices.  And those fakes you see at the flea markets are so FUGLY!!!   I don't understand why anyone would want to be seen with those on their arm!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> +1  I agree.  It makes no sense to me at all, especially when you can watch the sales at the retail stores & the outlets & get them at very reasonable prices.  And those fakes you see at the flea markets are so FUGLY!!!   I don't understand why anyone would want to be seen with those on their arm!



I would be so embarrassed &#128563;. I would much rather own a nice Nine West than a fake designer brand.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I would be so embarrassed &#128563;. I would much rather own a nice Nine West than a fake designer brand.



Me, too.  I wouldn't carry a fake designer, period.  I would rather carry a nice, leather store brand bag than one of those fake bags.  They're so cheap & tacky looking.  I wonder are those people really that ignorant as to think those bag are authentic?  Or do they all think everyone else is ignorant & think they're carrying an authentic bag?  I just SMH!!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Me, too.  I wouldn't carry a fake designer, period.  I would rather carry a nice, leather store brand bag than one of those fake bags.  They're so cheap & tacky looking.  I wonder are those people really that ignorant as to think those bag are authentic?  Or do they all think everyone else is ignorant & think they're carrying an authentic bag?  I just SMH!!


Most people don't care. They think no once notices the lack of quality. I see their comments defending their fake bags thinking it's a victimless crime. They think it's comparable to generic products. I can compare certain foods and cleaning products, but craftsmanship is completely different! Some people just don't know. They think they are getting a good deal when they're getting ripped off. Either way, it's sad.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I just don't get it, why buy fake when I have seen authentic MK, coach etc for less than 150 bucks, just sitting on clearance tables in department stores. I have seen these fakes in flea markets and asked how much, I swear I "clutched my pearls"!! I bought one of my selma's for less than 70 dollars on sale after markdowns! I only have a few i paid retail for. The fakes I see are not even in a style MK produces, just nasty cheap made up trashbags with a handle and a faded emblem superglued to it. I saw a fake coach that was awful yesterday, zippers everywhere, strings everywhere. Just swinging that plastic mass of destruction like its the real deal. I just shake my head when I see them.


+2!  And to top it off, they are all made of dangerous materials that are not approved by any government agencies! They poisonous LEAD based dyes and dangerous, illegal metal alloies and plastics on them that are not only harmful to the environment, but to those that are buying them and their children who be handling them, as well!  I just don't get it either. As I have repeadly stated, us ladies need to get the word out, even off of this forum! Put it on your facebook! Tell everyone you can so people can become educated consumers. I can't believe how many still don't know any of this, in this day and age!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I saw a girl with a fake bag wearing 200 dollar sneakers. The shoes were not counterfeit as i have bought them for myself and the kiddos. My 17 yr old son said China is now producing knockoff Nike's-WTH!! He's a "sneakerhead", so he knows sneakers, real and fake. Our bags are not the only things counterfeited. It just confuses me. Spend the money on shoes, just carry whatever as a handbag. They are not fooling anyone with that crap. I would rather jam my pockets with my stuff than carry a fake.


----------



## MKpursefreak82

berlander said:


> I have never seen one! Has anyone else?



I have never seen a fake MK bag in real life.  Sadly tho, I have seen many fakes on YouTube and it is usually younger girls that truly think they have purchased a genuine MK bag!    The "leather" usually looks plastic like and very cheap...almost wrinkled!  The handles are very flimsy.  The inside isn't the true MK pattern and there is metal in places it shouldn't be!  Usually on fakes the lock doesn't really work...where as on the authentic it does!  Hope I helped some.


----------



## veronicadg

I purchased one mustard colord tote online 
Everything looks fine except the inner material. 
Like v find in local brands.


----------



## iheart_purses

They will fake anything that will sell. I have seen fakes of basically anything in "china town" downtown Toronto. They have the most ridiculous fakes down to the most realistic. We're talking jeans, bags, shoes, jewelry, hats... Whatever. I'm sure it's the same in new York and LA, those illegal vendors that take you into a basement to buy a "legit" handbag. Right..... It's scary.


----------



## melbo

iheart_purses said:


> They will fake anything that will sell. I have seen fakes of basically anything in "china town" downtown Toronto. They have the most ridiculous fakes down to the most realistic. We're talking jeans, bags, shoes, jewelry, hats... Whatever. I'm sure it's the same in new York and LA, those illegal vendors that take you into a basement to buy a "legit" handbag. Right..... It's scary.



Lol, that's true! My mom worked at a monthly rent apartment building that a lot of foreign students would stay at for their student exchange. She'd show me all the things they'd leave behind.. All fake gucci, guess, michael kors, etc. Most of these were students from Asia. Not pointing the finger or anything, but since that's where most of these counterfeit items come from I expect it to be a lot cheaper /easier to get a hold of. These bags were so sloppy and the handles were frayed and cracked. I dunno how they think people don't notice these things. You look ridiculous carrying something fake because it's OBVIOUS!


----------



## misskim

hi guys , i was dealing with this lady who are selling her MK medium selma messenger , and when i requested the tab code , she gave me Made In china AP1403 . of course she took a pic of it . wanna ask if its authentic ?


----------



## melbo

misskim said:


> hi guys , i was dealing with this lady who are selling her MK medium selma messenger , and when i requested the tab code , she gave me Made In china AP1403 . of course she took a pic of it . wanna ask if its authentic ?



You need to post on this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-895098.html . 
Read and follow directions from first post. Post link of the bag because bag cannot authenticated without seeing the bag.


----------



## iheart_purses

melbo said:


> Lol, that's true! My mom worked at a monthly rent apartment building that a lot of foreign students would stay at for their student exchange. She'd show me all the things they'd leave behind.. All fake gucci, guess, michael kors, etc. Most of these were students from Asia. Not pointing the finger or anything, but since that's where most of these counterfeit items come from I expect it to be a lot cheaper /easier to get a hold of. These bags were so sloppy and the handles were frayed and cracked. I dunno how they think people don't notice these things. You look ridiculous carrying something fake because it's OBVIOUS!



I've said it before, people where I come from cannot tell guess from Gucci, it is true!!! So no, they see a fake mk bag or something they just ASSUME that it is real because they just don't know! It is really really sad. I'm slowing teaching my mom how to spot a fake MK because they run rampant in my area and it makes me so mad because I have so many Mk bags and the last think I want is for the reverse to happen and for people to just assume I have a fake one because so does everyone else. Strange times.


----------



## melbo

iheart_purses said:


> I've said it before, people where I come from cannot tell guess from Gucci, it is true!!! So no, they see a fake mk bag or something they just ASSUME that it is real because they just don't know! It is really really sad. I'm slowing teaching my mom how to spot a fake MK because they run rampant in my area and it makes me so mad because I have so many Mk bags and the last think I want is for the reverse to happen and for people to just assume I have a fake one because so does everyone else. Strange times.



Yup. I'm just like, "just smell the leather!" you can't cover up that fake plastic smell no matter how hard you try.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Yes!! I'm not the only person who "sniffs" a bag! Tjmaxx and Marshalls have had switcheroos with high end bags, so I always smell them. I know I look weird but I don't care.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Yes!! I'm not the only person who "sniffs" a bag! Tjmaxx and Marshalls have had switcheroos with high end bags, so I always smell them. I know I look weird but I don't care.



+1  You're not the only one. LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I've said it before, people where I come from cannot tell guess from Gucci, it is true!!! So no, they see a fake mk bag or something they just ASSUME that it is real because they just don't know! It is really really sad. I'm slowing teaching my mom how to spot a fake MK because they run rampant in my area and it makes me so mad because I have so many Mk bags and the last think I want is for the reverse to happen and for people to just assume I have a fake one because so does everyone else. Strange times.


That's GOOD you are teaching your Mom! teach everyone you know! Tell them about what criminals these counterfeiters are and how they us child slave labor to make them!  I am sure if most women knew the horrors of the counterfeiting industry, they would not support it! They just REALLY DON'T KNOW, and we have to TELL them, whether they want to hear it or not. It is the truth, and this truth is not pretty, and the truth needs to be spread about this! 

Do you think your Mom would want to help pay for a bad man to beat on a child to make her a bag?? OF COURSE NOT!!   That is why it is so important to be an educated consumer, and we need to help educate people about this. And the BEST place to start is with your family and friends. It can branch so far out, by just doing that!  If we could make the demand less, there will become less suppliers. We have to cut down the demand!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Yes!! I'm not the only person who "sniffs" a bag! Tjmaxx and Marshalls have had switcheroos with high end bags, so I always smell them. I know I look weird but I don't care.


I smell a lot of things, especially leather. I love the smell of money too! lol!


----------



## iheart_purses

Has anyone else noticed the horrendous amount of fake Michael Kors bags (amoung plenty of other designers) people try to sell through instagram? It is disgusting. There seems to be no way of cracking down on this. Search #michaelkors on instagram and you'll see what I mean.  The only thing I can think of Would be to constantly comment "fake", and report the photos but that would be exhausting.


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> Has anyone else noticed the horrendous amount of fake Michael Kors bags (amoung plenty of other designers) people try to sell through instagram? It is disgusting. There seems to be no way of cracking down on this. Search #michaelkors on instagram and you'll see what I mean.  The only thing I can think of Would be to constantly comment "fake", and report the photos but that would be exhausting.



I don't do Instagram.  There's just too many apps for the phone that I can't keep up. But yes, there are a lot of fakes on that site from what I'm told.  A lot of people buy from FB.  I don't go that way either.  There is no buyer protection so it's not for me.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I prefer to buy my bags from department stores or actual boutique websites. No ebay, instagram, amazon, facebook, craigslist-NO THANKS! Craigslist is chock full of WACKOS! My hubby tried to sell his  "old school"  fastback mustang and nothing but weirdos called. People wanted to trade him cars, keep it for the weekend, hold on to it for a month, just crazy... it was a total headache. Lots of wasted time.


----------



## iheart_purses

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I prefer to buy my bags from department stores or actual boutique websites. No ebay, instagram, amazon, facebook, craigslist-NO THANKS! Craigslist is chock full of WACKOS! My hubby tried to sell his  "old school"  fastback mustang and nothing but weirdos called. People wanted to trade him cars, keep it for the weekend, hold on to it for a month, just crazy... it was a total headache. Lots of wasted time.



yes yes I know too well. 
What I am trying to say is instagram is a site /phone app where you share pictures. NOT a selling tool. But it is being bombarded with people trying to sell designer bags. They post these god awful pictures most of the time with Chinese writing across it and then they write something like "cheap bags we ship overseas" and then they hashish (#) basically every designer name to get attention. It is horrible. For instance I want to see what other kinds of pictures real people are posting of their real bags for fun and all I see is this CRAP! It has to stop!


----------



## Minkette

iheart_purses said:


> Has anyone else noticed the horrendous amount of fake Michael Kors bags (amoung plenty of other designers) people try to sell through instagram? It is disgusting. There seems to be no way of cracking down on this. Search #michaelkors on instagram and you'll see what I mean.  The only thing I can think of Would be to constantly comment "fake", and report the photos but that would be exhausting.


I don't even know how to use Instagram...ha! And I am only 31. I am so checked out when it comes to social media. I don't do Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, and whatever else people do. I consider myself to be quite the introvert and I find social media forces me to be more social that I prefer. I am also pretty private in terms of events in my personal life.

Glad I missed those trends it seems!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Minkette said:


> I don't even know how to use Instagram...ha! And I am only 31. I am so checked out when it comes to social media. I don't do Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, and whatever else people do. I consider myself to be quite the introvert and I find social media forces me to be more social that I prefer. I am also pretty private in terms of events in my personal life.
> 
> Glad I missed those trends it seems!



I have an aunt who will post what she is having for dinner, ummm..who cares!! My kids are on social media but my husband and I are not. When I run into old classmates or friends they look at me like I have 2 heads when I tell them I don't do facebook/instagram etc. Why do I need to post every single thing I eat, see or do?  And I don't care what they eat, see or do either. TPF is the only online outlet for me! Woop-Woop!! You ladies share my love for handbags and 99% of the women in my family just don't get it except for my mom.


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> I don't even know how to use Instagram...ha! And I am only 31. I am so checked out when it comes to social media. I don't do Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, and whatever else people do. I consider myself to be quite the introvert and I find social media forces me to be more social that I prefer. I am also pretty private in terms of events in my personal life.
> 
> Glad I missed those trends it seems!





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have an aunt who will post what she is having for dinner, ummm..who cares!! My kids are on social media but my husband and I are not. When I run into old classmates or friends they look at me like I have 2 heads when I tell them I don't do facebook/instagram etc. Why do I need to post every single thing I eat, see or do?  And I don't care what they eat, see or do either. TPF is the only online outlet for me! Woop-Woop!! You ladies share my love for handbags and 99% of the women in my family just don't get it except for my mom.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one who is not into all the social media.  I have a FB account but don't use it much.  I don't Twitter, Instagram, or any of that other stuff.  I'm very private myself & can't see posting every time I go to the bathroom.  I mainly use FB to keep in touch with friends & family who are overseas.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who is not into all the social media.  I have a FB account but don't use it much.  I don't Twitter, Instagram, or any of that other stuff.  I'm very private myself & can't see posting every time I go to the bathroom.  I mainly use FB to keep in touch with friends & family who are overseas.



Same here, girls! I have Instagram just to keep up with my sisters and look at some nail ideas but that's it! My life isn't as "exciting" as everyone else's, so there is nothing to post. I don't even post my new bags because my addiction would be exposed! Lol


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> I don't even post my new bags because my addiction would be exposed! Lol



Lol! Same here! I don't think my husband knows the amount of bags that I own. They are on display in their dustbag but I don't think he keeps count. They make me happy, that's what matters to me.


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Lol! Same here! I don't think my husband knows the amount of bags that I own. They are on display in their dustbag but I don't think he keeps count. They make me happy, that's what matters to me.



Yup.. That's pretty much how it goes! Happy wife... Happy life!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> Yup.. That's pretty much how it goes! Happy wife... Happy life!



Sooo true


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Yup.. That's pretty much how it goes! Happy wife... Happy life!



Happy wife, happy life is a sign I have on my kitchen wall. My hubby does not care what I buy.  I keep my mouth shut about his purchases which are triple the cost of a bag purchase. He likes his "toys" and so do I.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Happy wife, happy life is a sign I have on my kitchen wall. My hubby does not care what I buy.  I keep my mouth shut about his purchases which are triple the cost of a bag purchase. He likes his "toys" and so do I.



That's the key right there! lol! I make sure my guy gets everything he wants, and between his motorcycle, boat, and guns, let me tell you, his toys cost way more than mine. He never says a word about anything I buy. As long as we are both happy, that is all that matters.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Happy wife, happy life is a sign I have on my kitchen wall. My hubby does not care what I buy.  I keep my mouth shut about his purchases which are triple the cost of a bag purchase. He likes his "toys" and so do I.





cdtracing said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who is not into all the social media.  I have a FB account but don't use it much.  I don't Twitter, Instagram, or any of that other stuff.  I'm very private myself & can't see posting every time I go to the bathroom.  I mainly use FB to keep in touch with friends & family who are overseas.




The best use I have for social media, is advertising for our motorcycle events. Otherwise, I agree that all this posting what you have for lunch and every time you go to the bathroom, is ridiculous! lol! WHO CARES??   I have reconnected with many lost friends and family members though, and it is nice to see pics of them and their families. I have folks in almost every state, so I like how it keeps us connected. But I only check it maybe twice a week.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Happy wife, happy life is a sign I have on my kitchen wall. My hubby does not care what I buy.  I keep my mouth shut about his purchases which are triple the cost of a bag purchase. He likes his "toys" and so do I.



I need a sign like that!!  LOL


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> I need a sign like that!!  LOL



They should add it at the end of marriage vowels! Along with key points on communicating with each other. I have seen so many marriages fail because they simply refuse to communicate. Its sad. I say how I'm feeling, whether good or bad. Men are not mind readers. My parents have been married 45 years and that was the best piece of advice, say what your feeling or you will walk around with hurt feelings and he's probably clueless as to why. It causes a lot of problems and eventually divorce.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They should add it at the end of marriage vowels! Along with key points on communicating with each other. I have seen so many marriages fail because they simply refuse to communicate. Its sad. I say how I'm feeling, whether good or bad. Men are not mind readers. My parents have been married 45 years and that was the best piece of advice, say what your feeling or you will walk around with hurt feelings and he's probably clueless as to why. It causes a lot of problems and eventually divorce.



Amen to that, Sistah!  I'm the same way.  DH & I make a concerted effort to communicate & talk.  We never go to bed angry with each other.  Because of that, we don't fight.  Sometimes, when I get mad about something & he asks what's wrong, I tell him I'm not angry with him, I'm angry with myself.  One thing he understands is that when I get angry with myself about something, I don't want him to fix it, just listen.  He's a good listener.  When he's mad about something at work or whatever, he will talk to me about it & I listen.  We make our decisions together.  He doesn't really care what I buy as long as we can afford it & I don't care what he buys for the same reason.  He has his toys & I have mine.  Everyone who knows us says were the male/female version of the same person. LOL  In fact, the first thing my sister said after she met him was "OMG!  She's found the male version of herself!"  LOL


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> Amen to that, Sistah!  I'm the same way.  DH & I make a concerted effort to communicate & talk.  We never go to bed angry with each other.  Because of that, we don't fight.  Sometimes, when I get mad about something & he asks what's wrong, I tell him I'm not angry with him, I'm angry with myself.  One thing he understands is that when I get angry with myself about something, I don't want him to fix it, just listen.  He's a good listener.  When he's mad about something at work or whatever, he will talk to me about it & I listen.  We make our decisions together.  He doesn't really care what I buy as long as we can afford it & I don't care what he buys for the same reason.  He has his toys & I have mine.  Everyone who knows us says were the male/female version of the same person. LOL  In fact, the first thing my sister said after she met him was "OMG!  She's found the male version of herself!"  LOL



We go about it the exact same way. Big decisions made together, whether its the kids, financial, whatever. If we don't both agree, its a no go. He checks with me first, he calls me the BOSS...LOL! Believe me I'm no boss. Just the voice of reason. I love him in the most rediculous way!! God first, marriage 2nd, everything else will fall into place. Is it perfect 100%? Nope, but we always work things out by communicating with each other.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> We go about it the exact same way. Big decisions made together, whether its the kids, financial, whatever. If we don't both agree, its a no go. He checks with me first, he calls me the BOSS...LOL! Believe me I'm no boss. Just the voice of reason. I love him in the most rediculous way!! God first, marriage 2nd, everything else will fall into place. Is it perfect 100%? Nope, but we always work things out by communicating with each other.



WOW!!  We are alike in this respect.  We discuss everything.  99% of the time, we agree.  Occasionally, he makes a decision I don't particularly like but I support him in his decision if it's something he's really passionate about.  Like when he went to Afghanistan....I didn't like the decision but I knew if he didn't go, he would regret it.  We put God first, marriage second, kids third, & everything else falls into place.  Ours isn't perfect, nope.  Marriage takes work, a lot of it but we always work through the tough times together & things always work out in the end.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Yikes! Help me report this joke of a Hamilton before some gal gets stuck with it! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Leathe...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7edcfeb


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Yikes! Help me report this joke of a Hamilton before some gal gets stuck with it!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Leathe...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7edcfeb



Yikes is right.   Omg, reported!   People are bidding.


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Yikes! Help me report this joke of a Hamilton before some gal gets stuck with it!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Leathe...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7edcfeb




Reported....[emoji21]


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Yikes! Help me report this joke of a Hamilton before some gal gets stuck with it!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Leathe...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7edcfeb



Reported!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yikes! Help me report this joke of a Hamilton before some gal gets stuck with it!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Leathe...059?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae7edcfeb



Reported.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported.


Bummer. Someone got duked to pay 61.00 for this thing. Hopefully they will still take it downand the buyer will know it is fake.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Bummer. Someone got duked to pay 61.00 for this thing. Hopefully they will still take it downand the buyer will know it is fake.



 Hopefully they do take it down.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Bummer. Someone got duked to pay 61.00 for this thing. Hopefully they will still take it downand the buyer will know it is fake.



Some people have to learn the hard way.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> Some people have to learn the hard way.



I had to let you know that that emoticon is how I feel when one of my kids has an idiotic birdbrain idea. I just look at them like "REALLY"?? That's your plan?? It made me laugh-totally off topic......


----------



## CinthiaZ

Good grief! Every time I get on ebay I see them! Please report. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fc7aad10


----------



## CinthiaZ

This tops the cake! POLK A DOT lining ! lol! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-P...590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5122c1ae


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Good grief! Every time I get on ebay I see them! Please report.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fc7aad10








CinthiaZ said:


> This tops the cake! POLK A DOT lining ! lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-P...590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5122c1ae


Reported! Gee wiz! They aren't even trying! Good thing they are that obvious... It makes our job easier.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Good grief! Every time I get on ebay I see them! Please report.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...672?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fc7aad10



Says this one is no longer available.  Hopefully, the seller took it down instead of someone buying that ugly thing!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This tops the cake! POLK A DOT lining ! lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-P...590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5122c1ae



OH, SWEET JESUS!!!!  That is just hideous!!  And it's on reserve????
REPORTED!!


----------



## cdtracing

Ain't this lovely....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kor...569?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf75bc9e1


----------



## cdtracing

And has anyone see one like this??  I haven't...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/251910605106?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa70ac932

Or this???
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/281657930397?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41941ef29d


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Reported! Gee wiz! They aren't even trying! Good thing they are that obvious... It makes our job easier.



Thanks for helping melbo. You are so good about that! 



cdtracing said:


> Says this one is no longer available.  Hopefully, the seller took it down instead of someone buying that ugly thing!!




Thanks CD! I contacted the seller and asked her if she was aware it is fake. I told her if she needed more verification to come here. She wrote back and told me she couldn't figure out how to navigate the site? lol! She did end the listing though, so I give her credit. Some of these sellers really have no clue!


----------



## gracetanse

Hi guys, need some help here. Not sure if this is real or fake, anyone knows?? My first time buying a MK bag so im really skeptical about it!

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NWT-Auth...44?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3f4a8c9904


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> This tops the cake! POLK A DOT lining ! lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-P...590?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c5122c1ae



My eyes!!!! Its to early in the a.m. to even look at that LOL! Straight flea market or mall kiosk buy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My eyes!!!! Its to early in the a.m. to even look at that LOL! Straight flea market or mall kiosk buy.


 

Uhg. I can not believe ebay didn't take that down! it is such an obvious fake. I really hope they get sued again! LV sued them several years ago for all of the fake LVs on their site.  eBay had to pony out 63 MILLION dollars to LV!  Maybe they need a reminder from one of the other designers, to quit allowing these fakes on their site. 


I can't believe someone actually bought that thing! Oh well, we tried. Watch it end up back on eBay again!


----------



## wcugirl2009

luvsbags29 said:


> Thank you. The seller has told me it is not damage and that they contacted the store and it is part of the look of the bag. When I questioned them they said I was harassing them. Ugh! I am not sure what to do at this point.


I would file a claim as long as you do it in a reasonable amount of time you should be able to get your money back if that's what you want.


----------



## CinthiaZ

wcugirl2009 said:


> I would file a claim as long as you do it in a reasonable amount of time you should be able to get your money back if that's what you want.


 


lol! You dug up a post from 3 years ago,  January 2012!     I am sure she sent it back by now. lol! Please check the dates of the posts you are responding to. I know it can be confusing when you are new.


----------



## CinthiaZ

This seller is a COMPLETE CROOK! eBay keeps taking them down and they open a new account and continue to sell this same fake JET SET. Originally they listed it for 69.00!! NOW they are asking 27.00!!!  It says they sold 162 of them yet she only has ONE feedback?? I am so tired of chasing this crook! This is what I was talking about on another thread. There are literally thousands of these out there in the public. SAD! We have been chasing this seller for over one year! 


PLEASE REPORT!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...l-Tote-Black-/151649081678?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This seller is a COMPLETE CROOK! eBay keeps taking them down and they open a new account and continue to sell this same fake JET SET. Originally they listed it for 69.00!! NOW they are asking 27.00!!!  It says they sold 162 of them yet she only has ONE feedback?? I am so tired of chasing this crook! This is what I was talking about on another thread. There are literally thousands of these out there in the public. SAD! We have been chasing this seller for over one year!
> 
> 
> PLEASE REPORT!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...l-Tote-Black-/151649081678?fromMakeTrack=true



It's gone now.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It's gone now.


  YAA! They do take her down pretty fast when I tell them, "This s the ONE you took down 100 times already!" lol!  I guarantee she will be back under another user ID as soon as today! I HATE that crook! I have been chasing her down for over a year. She is like a disease that there is no cure for!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> YAA! They do take her down pretty fast when I tell them, "This s the ONE you took down 100 times already!" lol!  I guarantee she will be back under another user ID as soon as today! I HATE that crook! I have been chasing her down for over a year. She is like a disease that there is no cure for!



You would think Ebay would wise up.


----------



## cdtracing

Can you believe this seller is listing this piece of crap as a MK Dillon???  Report this please!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...038?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4835f7e


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Can you believe this seller is listing this piece of crap as a MK Dillon???  Report this please!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...038?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4835f7e



Reported.


----------



## cdtracing

And then there's this....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa7d91541

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f508e57


----------



## cdtracing

And here's another polka dot lining...OMG!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-M...069?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d309af785


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> And then there's this....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...993?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa7d91541
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...815?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f508e57







cdtracing said:


> And here's another polka dot lining...OMG!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-M...069?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d309af785


Reported! Those are so ugly. I wouldn't consider them even if I didn't know they were fake.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Reported! Those are so ugly. I wouldn't consider them even if I didn't know they were fake.



I agree.  They're nauseatingly ugly!!  I don't understand why anyone would pay for one of these...I wouldn't take them if they were given to me.
Thanks for reporting them.


----------



## cdtracing

This one is really ridiculous...check out this lining...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c99a973f4


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> This one is really ridiculous...check out this lining...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...340?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c99a973f4



Reported. &#128562;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Reported. &#128562;



And someone paid $100 for it!!ullhair:


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> And someone paid $100 for it!!ullhair:



Eww. That seller looks a little shady.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Eww. That seller looks a little shady.



More than shady!
I just can't wrap my head around buying something like that!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> More than shady!
> I just can't wrap my head around buying something like that!



Agreed. I though he might not be aware it was fake, but after looking at his another items it's definitely shady!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> Can you believe this seller is listing this piece of crap as a MK Dillon???  Report this please!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...038?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4835f7e



That has got to be the WEIRDEST knockoff I have ever seen! The shape, color, texture!! Its barf worthy!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That has got to be the WEIRDEST knockoff I have ever seen! The shape, color, texture!! Its barf worthy!



OMG....that thing is just hidious!


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That has got to be the WEIRDEST knockoff I have ever seen! The shape, color, texture!! Its barf worthy!





Norwegian Girl said:


> OMG....that thing is just hidious!



And Ebay has not taken it down!!  I just don't get it!!
ullhair:


----------



## cdtracing

Check out this one...just love this lining!! NOT!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-/191562555834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a04a1ba

Please report!


----------



## cdtracing

And who's collection is complete without this one???? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-/161680472434?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4e83972

Please report.


----------



## cdtracing

Don't you just love it.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/191562500936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a03cb48

Please report.


----------



## cdtracing

Or this....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/181718056571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f3d7e7b

Help report these fakes to Ebay!


----------



## cdtracing

I'm going to be 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-brown...734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b36b376

Report this please!


----------



## cdtracing

Anyone looking for a studded Hamilton???  OMG this is ridiculous!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/171757031827?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fd845193

Report this please!!


----------



## cdtracing

Last one, I promise.  I'll be here all night if I don't stop.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261845649259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf737876b

Please help report.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Or this....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/181718056571?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f3d7e7b
> 
> Help report these fakes to Ebay!





cdtracing said:


> Don't you just love it.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/191562500936?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a03cb48
> 
> Please report.





cdtracing said:


> And who's collection is complete without this one????
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-/161680472434?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a4e83972
> 
> Please report.





cdtracing said:


> Check out this one...just love this lining!! NOT!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-/191562555834?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a04a1ba
> 
> Please report!



Removed!! Score!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Last one, I promise.  I'll be here all night if I don't stop.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261845649259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf737876b
> 
> Please help report.





cdtracing said:


> Anyone looking for a studded Hamilton???  OMG this is ridiculous!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/171757031827?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fd845193
> 
> Report this please!!





cdtracing said:


> I'm going to be
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-brown...734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b36b376
> 
> Report this please!



Reported! Thanks for posting, cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

Thanks for helping, Melbo!   The only one that's still up is the hideous studded Hamilton.  I just don't understand why people would buy this gargage!


----------



## cdtracing

It just never ends!  Report, Report, Report!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261845649259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf737876b


----------



## cdtracing

And another one....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gray-Michae...163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b36c4c3


----------



## cdtracing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Mich...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b36bb5b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Baige-Brown...997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b36cbed

Fakes from same low feedback seller.


----------



## cdtracing

And another...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/micheal-kors-handbag-/301597666092?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46389f2b2c


----------



## cdtracing

Can it get any uglier??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dae68bf8


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> It just never ends!  Report, Report, Report!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/261845649259?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf737876b



GONE!! 



cdtracing said:


> And another one....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gray-Michae...163?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b36c4c3



GONE!!  You are taking them down faster than I can help! lol! You're on a roll baby! keep em coming! I'm here!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Can it get any uglier??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dae68bf8


Yikes! Reported!  Yep, happens every time I shop on ebay too. Too many!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Purple-Mich...755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b36bb5b
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Baige-Brown...997?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f4b36cbed
> 
> Fakes from same low feedback seller.


GONE!! Good JOB, CD!! You took down a bunch! Seems like we got a monitor that is WORKING for a change! Whoop!


----------



## cdtracing

OMG!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f16e4


----------



## cdtracing

Another one from same seller...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...983?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f266f


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...004?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f16e4


Reported! LMAO!


----------



## cdtracing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8fa01e

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f06ff


Same seller with several fakes listed


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Another one from same seller...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...983?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f266f


She's got a ton more, CD!!  Let's repport all of them. She is getting them on the fakes websites and selling them. We better check her completed listing too! We'll be up all night!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...134?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8fa01e
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f06ff
> 
> 
> Same seller with several fakes listed


Did you see that fake Coach?? lol!


----------



## cdtracing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f64c8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f9375

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f9747

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f20e1


Seriously??


----------



## cdtracing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...881?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f2dd9

Definitely buying off fake MK website & reselling on EBAY!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f64c8
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...893?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f9375
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...871?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f9747
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f20e1
> 
> 
> Seriously??


I reported them. I just copied and pasted this into the report since there were so many, was easier than to keep typing...

Low FB seller buying cheap fakes and listing on ebay,No such design. Incorrect interior.


----------



## cdtracing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f40dc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f40dc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Micheal-kors-wallet-/181721280823?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f6eb137

All same seller....Geesh!1


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...881?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f2dd9
> 
> Definitely buying off fake MK website & reselling on EBAY!


They took them ALL down already! Can you believe that?? She's in DEEP DOO DOO!! lol! Ebay has a really FAST monitor working tonight! What day is this?? We should remember to report on this day, Tuesdays, when a cooperative monitor is working! Usually we have to wait for days if they EVER take them down!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> They took them ALL down already! Can you believe that?? She's in DEEP DOO DOO!! lol! Ebay has a really FAST monitor working tonight! What day is this?? We should remember to report on this day, Tuesdays, when a cooperative monitor is working! Usually we have to wait for days if they EVER take them down!





Score a few take downs for us!!


----------



## melbo

You ladies are awesome! I


----------



## cdtracing

The problem is that there are so many selling fakes.  It's like trying to fill a bucket with slotted spoon.  We lucked out having an Ebay monitor that was actually working last night.  They really need to increase the number of characters for reporting listings.  There was not enough to list all that was wrong with them.


----------



## cdtracing

More fakes showing up on EBAY.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...558?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fdecc2ce


----------



## cdtracing

Same seller buying off fake websites & reselling on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...454?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fda31706


----------



## cdtracing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...199?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fda0994f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...727?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fda30c5f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...ther-Wallet-/171763945511?hash=item27fdedd027

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...072?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fdece410

More from same seller....OMG!!


----------



## cdtracing

Same seller with more fakes.....Please report.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fded21ee

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fded3c60

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fded9cf2


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Same seller with more fakes.....Please report.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fded21ee
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...680?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fded3c60
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fded9cf2


  Geez! I am calling eBay right now. This is ridiculous! She is listing more faster than we can report them!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Geez! I am calling eBay right now. This is ridiculous! She is listing more faster than we can report them!



Every listing this seller has is of a fake MK she got off a fake MK outlet website & she's reselling them.  Disgusting!!


----------



## melbo

I reported all of those. Omg, so nasty and disgusting. EBay better start doing more about this problem!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Every listing this seller has is of a fake MK she got off a fake MK outlet website & she's reselling them.  Disgusting!!


 


melbo said:


> I reported all of those. Omg, so nasty and disgusting. EBay better start doing more about this problem!


   What we need to do is go to the root of the problem, find these fakes websites and report them to Michael Kors themselves. When you go to the 'contact us ' page on the MK website, it will ask you the reason for your contact. Counterfeits is one of the choices. Just choose that and then send them the links to the websites. I am going to hunt for a few later and will give you the links. Today is my hubby's birthday and I am very busy with that. Will be back with some links later.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> What we need to do is go to the root of the problem, find these fakes websites and report them to Michael Kors themselves. When you go to the 'contact us ' page on the MK website, it will ask you the reason for your contact. Counterfeits is one of the choices. Just choose that and then send them the links to the websites. I am going to hunt for a few later and will give you the links. Today is my hubby's birthday and I am very busy with that. Will be back with some links later.



Omg, yes yes! You're right and spend time with your hubby! Hope you guys have a blast! &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here is one right off the bat! We need to report this website to Michael Kors. It is sites like these where ebay sellers are purchasing from! 


http://www.luxuryshopus.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6_14


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is one right off the bat! We need to report this website to Michael Kors. It is sites like these where ebay sellers are purchasing from!
> 
> 
> http://www.luxuryshopus.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6_14



Done. I want to start reporting eBay listings to MK as well. Maybe MK  will start putting some pressure on them. EBay wouldn't want another lawsuit in their hands... At least I hope.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> What we need to do is go to the root of the problem, find these fakes websites and report them to Michael Kors themselves. When you go to the 'contact us ' page on the MK website, it will ask you the reason for your contact. Counterfeits is one of the choices. Just choose that and then send them the links to the websites. I am going to hunt for a few later and will give you the links. Today is my hubby's birthday and I am very busy with that. Will be back with some links later.



Enjoy time with your wonderful hubby & tell him Happy Birthday for us!!!artyhat:


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is one right off the bat! We need to report this website to Michael Kors. It is sites like these where ebay sellers are purchasing from!
> 
> 
> http://www.luxuryshopus.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=6_14



Reported to MK.  I informed them that people were reselling these bags on Ebay as authentic.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Done. I want to start reporting eBay listings to MK as well. Maybe MK  will start putting some pressure on them. EBay wouldn't want another lawsuit in their hands... At least I hope.


 


cdtracing said:


> Reported to MK.  I informed them that people were reselling these bags on Ebay as authentic.


  Good going ladies!!  That is an EXCELLENT idea! Let MK know they are on ebay! eBay is getting out control and not monitoring their site enough. Perhaps if we show them all the fakes on ebay, they will come down on them! Did you know LV sued ebay for 63 million dollars about 10 years ago, and WON??  And of course it was because of all the fake LVs on their site. Time for MK to do the same! ??


I told the ole boy happy birthday from you! lol! He is Italian and the girls brought him a Canoli cake at work today. Made his day! We did our routine and he's sleeping now, so I have an hour or so to fool around. Think I will find some more fake websites! lol!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Good going ladies!!  That is an EXCELLENT idea! Let MK know they are on ebay! eBay is getting out control and not monitoring their site enough. Perhaps if we show them all the fakes on ebay, they will come down on them! Did you know LV sued ebay for 63 million dollars about 10 years ago, and WON??  And of course it was because of all the fake LVs on their site. Time for MK to do the same! ??
> 
> 
> I told the ole boy happy birthday from you! lol! He is Italian and the girls brought him a Canoli cake at work today. Made his day! We did our routine and he's sleeping now, so I have an hour or so to fool around. Think I will find some more fake websites! lol!



Good morning! I'm not Italian but I LOVE canoli's! Sooo yummy! 
 I'm  glad you told us about reporting to MK. I also heard about the lawsuit, so if LV won then I'm pretty sure another designer can too. &#128516;


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Good morning! I'm not Italian but I LOVE canoli's! Sooo yummy!
> I'm  glad you told us about reporting to MK. I also heard about the lawsuit, so if LV won then I'm pretty sure another designer can too. &#55357;&#56836;


  Good Morning Melbo! Thank you for helping to report.  I always think about those poor little children they use for slave labor and the whole counterfeit industry makes me ill. Many ladies from the TPF have been working hard for years, to do what they can to help stop it. All we have done is put a dent in it, but that Is better than nothing. Koodles to you for caring and taking action! If more would do this, we could see a light at the end of the tunnel. Have a great day!


----------



## melbo

Omg look at these Casey's! http://www.bagtmall.com/en/michael-michael-kors-casey-medium-leather-satchels.html


----------



## melbo

Here's another one. 
http://www.michaelkors2015outlet.com/michael-michael-kors-casey-medium-leather-satchel-teal.html
Some obvious differences but they're starting to add that extra stich around the handle.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Good going ladies!!  That is an EXCELLENT idea! Let MK know they are on ebay! eBay is getting out control and not monitoring their site enough. Perhaps if we show them all the fakes on ebay, they will come down on them! Did you know LV sued ebay for 63 million dollars about 10 years ago, and WON??  And of course it was because of all the fake LVs on their site. Time for MK to do the same! ??
> 
> 
> I told the ole boy happy birthday from you! lol! He is Italian and the girls brought him a Canoli cake at work today. Made his day! We did our routine and he's sleeping now, so I have an hour or so to fool around. Think I will find some more fake websites! lol!



 I love Cannoli!!!  I could eat a truck load of them!!  But I'm at the age that a moment of the lips mean a lifetime on the hips.  & my hips have enough! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Omg look at these Casey's! http://www.bagtmall.com/en/michael-michael-kors-casey-medium-leather-satchels.html





melbo said:


> Here's another one.
> http://www.michaelkors2015outlet.com/michael-michael-kors-casey-medium-leather-satchel-teal.html
> Some obvious differences but they're starting to add that extra stich around the handle.



Reported both these sites to Michael Kors.


----------



## cdtracing

We have more fakes to report...these are all from one seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Yellow-...972?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a197a34

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a196438

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...721?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a1984f1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Michae...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a197108


----------



## cdtracing

Here are 2 more from another 0 feedback seller.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-M...3&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=191563919624&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/181723436013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f93ed


----------



## cdtracing

Oh, boy....Ain't this a winner!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...783?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae897a74f

or this...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...757?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae880cba5


----------



## cdtracing

And for all the ladies who love pink crossbodies.....I'm sure you'll want this....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234f728131


----------



## cdtracing

I guess these sellers are using Ebay to get rid of their old used fakes...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee079d7ec

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a0dc533


----------



## melbo

Okay, I'm grabbing all those links and sending an email to MK. Thank you sooo much for posting these!
P. S. I got a reply for MK thanking me for the other links.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I guess these sellers are using Ebay to get rid of their old used fakes...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...132?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee079d7ec
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a0dc533


 


melbo said:


> Okay, I'm grabbing all those links and sending an email to MK. Thank you sooo much for posting these!
> P. S. I got a reply for MK thanking me for the other links.




Wow! You two are really kickin butt!! Good going on getting a reply from MK, Melbo! Wow! They have never replied to me! lol! They are probably sick of me. And koodles to you CD, for finding all those listings and websites. Sorry I haven't been nuch help. I have two charity benefits I am on committees for and I have been running like a chicken with my head cut off. Thanks for all you do! You girls ROCK!!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Okay, I'm grabbing all those links and sending an email to MK. Thank you sooo much for posting these!
> P. S. I got a reply for MK thanking me for the other links.



I got a reply from MK as well.  I think it was a standard reply tho.  While it thanked me for reporting the sites, it also said I should only buy from the Michael Kors site.


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> We have more fakes to report...these are all from one seller.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Yellow-...972?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a197a34
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...344?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a196438
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...721?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a1984f1
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Michae...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c9a197108




These 4 have been removed.  Thank God!
The other listing I posted are still there.  One has ended & been relisted.  Some people are even bidding on this junk.


----------



## cdtracing

More fakes that need reporting....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIchael-Kors-purse-/111654020819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff1926d3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/151660452137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234faad929

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-Micha...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234f9c39ac

http://www.ebay.com/itm/female-Handbag-/111652290570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fefec00a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Female-bran...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fefe2928


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> Here are 2 more from another 0 feedback seller.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-M...3&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=191563919624&rt=nc
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/181723436013?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4f8f93ed



People are bidding on the first one & the second one sold.  Some people have no taste.


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> More fakes that need reporting....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MIchael-Kors-purse-/111654020819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19ff1926d3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/151660452137?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234faad929
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-Micha...804?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234f9c39ac
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/female-Handbag-/111652290570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fefec00a
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Female-bran...944?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19fefe2928



These have all been removed.  But there are still way too many being sold!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> These have all been removed.  But there are still way too many being sold!



:banghead: the only thing we can do is try.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> :banghead: the only thing we can do is try.



Yep!  All we can do is to keep reporting them & hope MK will start shutting down these fake MK websites.  That's where a lot of these on Ebay are coming from.  Ebay doesn't seem to want to take down ones that are being bid on or are listed as preowned.  Most are being sold by new, low feedback sellers.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Okay, I'm grabbing all those links and sending an email to MK. Thank you sooo much for posting these!
> P. S. I got a reply for MK thanking me for the other links.





melbo said:


> :banghead: the only thing we can do is try.





cdtracing said:


> Yep!  All we can do is to keep reporting them & hope MK will start shutting down these fake MK websites.  That's where a lot of these on Ebay are coming from.  Ebay doesn't seem to want to take down ones that are being bid on or are listed as preowned.  Most are being sold by new, low feedback sellers.



_Wow! I finally got a reply from Michael Kors too! Here is their letter to me. Hope others are helping us to report these fakes, Melbo & Cdtracing! If everyone would help, we could save those poor abused children! That is what breaks my heart the most about all of this. 
Here is a copy paste of the letter they sent me. Just like yours right?? But it makes you feel good to know you are making a difference! _

Customer Service <CustomerService@michaelkors.com>
4:56 am (1 day ago)

to me 
Cinthia, 

Thank you for bringing the website, http://www.luxuryshopus.com , to our attention.

Fraudulent websites have become of increasing concern, and we are working daily to ensure these sites get taken down. To avoid the risk of purchasing counterfeit merchandise, we recommend buying directly from our official website, www.michaelkors.com, at a Michael Kors retail store, or a reputable department or specialty retailer or e-tailer.

The Michael Kors anti-counterfeiting program works with local, state and federal law enforcement as well as U.S. and foreign customs officials to try and prevent the sale of counterfeit product, and our efforts are greatly assisted by loyal customers like you.

Thank you again, for contacting Michael Kors.

Regards,


Donisha McCauley
Style Consultant Consumer Support
MICHAEL KORS
T: 866.709.KORS
E: customerservice@michaelkors.com


----------



## CinthiaZ

Dang! That website is still up! Sometimes it takes weeks for them to get taken down, even with attorneys! In the meantime, all these fakes are getting circulated! What a mess!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> _Wow! I finally got a reply from Michael Kors too! Here is their letter to me. Hope others are helping us to report these fakes, Melbo & Cdtracing! If everyone would help, we could save those poor abused children! That is what breaks my heart the most about all of this.
> Here is a copy paste of the letter they sent me. Just like yours right?? But it makes you feel good to know you are making a difference! _
> 
> Customer Service <CustomerService@michaelkors.com>
> 4:56 am (1 day ago)
> 
> to me
> Cinthia,
> 
> Thank you for bringing the website, http://www.luxuryshopus.com , to our attention.
> 
> Fraudulent websites have become of increasing concern, and we are working daily to ensure these sites get taken down. To avoid the risk of purchasing counterfeit merchandise, we recommend buying directly from our official website, www.michaelkors.com, at a Michael Kors retail store, or a reputable department or specialty retailer or e-tailer.
> 
> The Michael Kors anti-counterfeiting program works with local, state and federal law enforcement as well as U.S. and foreign customs officials to try and prevent the sale of counterfeit product, and our efforts are greatly assisted by loyal customers like you.
> 
> Thank you again, for contacting Michael Kors.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Donisha McCauley
> Style Consultant Consumer Support
> MICHAEL KORS
> T: 866.709.KORS
> E: customerservice@michaelkors.com



We'll just have to keep plugging along, reporting & reporting some more.  The more people who will help us to report them, the more attention MK & Ebay will pay to it. IMO


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Dang! That website is still up! Sometimes it takes weeks for them to get taken down, even with attorneys! In the meantime, all these fakes are getting circulated! What a mess!



Yes, I've noticed it's still up as well.  It's like they can't see the forest for the trees!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> _Wow! I finally got a reply from Michael Kors too! Here is their letter to me. Hope others are helping us to report these fakes, Melbo & Cdtracing! If everyone would help, we could save those poor abused children! That is what breaks my heart the most about all of this.
> Here is a copy paste of the letter they sent me. Just like yours right?? But it makes you feel good to know you are making a difference! _
> 
> Customer Service <CustomerService@michaelkors.com>
> 4:56 am (1 day ago)
> 
> to me
> Cinthia,
> 
> Thank you for bringing the website, http://www.luxuryshopus.com , to our attention.
> 
> Fraudulent websites have become of increasing concern, and we are working daily to ensure these sites get taken down. To avoid the risk of purchasing counterfeit merchandise, we recommend buying directly from our official website, www.michaelkors.com, at a Michael Kors retail store, or a reputable department or specialty retailer or e-tailer.
> 
> The Michael Kors anti-counterfeiting program works with local, state and federal law enforcement as well as U.S. and foreign customs officials to try and prevent the sale of counterfeit product, and our efforts are greatly assisted by loyal customers like you.
> 
> Thank you again, for contacting Michael Kors.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> 
> Donisha McCauley
> Style Consultant Consumer Support
> MICHAEL KORS
> T: 866.709.KORS
> E: customerservice@michaelkors.com



That's good! My customer support was someone else. At least we know it's not a machine.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I've noticed it's still up as well.  It's like they can't see the forest for the trees!


No, CD, it is very difficult to get these websites removed. It is not Michael Kors that can't see the forest through the trees. They see it very clearly. I feel sorry for these designers. They lose MILLIONS to these counterfeiters every year. They have to give it to their attorneys which most likely can't be done until tomorrow, ( Monday) and then the attorneys have to contact the internet police. It's a long grueling process, like so many other things. Nothing is as simple as it should be.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> We'll just have to keep plugging along, reporting & reporting some more.  The more people who will help us to report them, the more attention MK & Ebay will pay to it. IMO


Yes, CD and you are kicking counterfeit butt!! I am so proud to know ladies like you, Melbo and Jojo21! I hope other MK lovers are helping us behind the scenes. If they are, SPEAK UP! I want to thank you! There are ladies in the other designer forums that have been fighting this for years and I give so much credit. The gals on our Coach forum REALLY kick some counterfeit butt! Such great ladies, all of you! THANK YOU!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, CD and you are kicking counterfeit butt!! I am so proud to know ladies like you, Melbo and Jojo21! I hope other MK lovers are helping us behind the scenes. If they are, SPEAK UP! I want to thank you! There are ladies in the other designer forums that have been fighting this for years and I give so much credit. The gals on our Coach forum REALLY kick some counterfeit butt! Such great ladies, all of you! THANK YOU!



You're a main counterfeit butt kicking player, yourself, Cinthia!!!  Thank you as well!!
You're our fearless leader!!! :salute:


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> You're a main counterfeit butt kicking player, yourself, Cinthia!!!  Thank you as well!!
> You're our fearless leader!!! :salute:


Oh, I don't know about that! You have passed me up with smoke under your shoes! lol! I can't get over all the fakes you and Melbo took down lately! You already passed me doing about 120 MPH!! lol! Must be reporting from your Corvette! LMAO!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh, I don't know about that! You have passed me up with smoke under your shoes! lol! I can't get over all the fakes you and Melbo took down lately! You already passed me doing about 120 MPH!! lol! Must be reporting from your Corvette! LMAO!



 Reporting from the Corvette!!  That's an emoticon I need for the TPF!  LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

OK deputies! This one has got me POd!! I warned her that fakes are NOT allowed on Poshmark, so rather than remove it, she has blocked me! let's take her down!! 


https://poshmark.com/listing/Black-Bag-553c46f9291a3522fd008b13


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> OK deputies! This one has got me POd!! I warned her that fakes are NOT allowed on Poshmark, so rather than remove it, she has blocked me! let's take her down!!
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Black-Bag-553c46f9291a3522fd008b13



OK, I reported her listing (s). Hopefully she gets banned. Yuck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I saw this on Poshmark and thought how great it woulld look with your red corvette! WHOOP!! No outer pockets though, but this so HOT, who CARES!!?? lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> OK, I reported her listing (s). Hopefully she gets banned. Yuck!


Thanks Melbo! Sellers like her irritate me! They don't even care about anything but the money! She has more than one??


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> OK, I reported her listing (s). Hopefully she gets banned. Yuck!


OMG!! Good catch Melbo! You are getting really good at this! lol! Better than me! I can't believe I missed all of those! She has been making a LIVING selling thes fakes! I tried to warn her they are not allowed on Poshmark yet she continues anyway?? I just wrote a letter tp Poshmark support. I hope they take her DOWN!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!! Good catch Melbo! You are getting really good at this! lol! Better than me! I can't believe I missed all of those! She has been making a LIVING selling thes fakes! I tried to warn her they are not allowed on Poshmark yet she continues anyway?? I just wrote a letter tp Poshmark support. I hope they take her DOWN!



Don't say that! I only report what you girls post. I'm not really an authenticator and I wouldn't want to make a mistake. I will be the side kick for now &#128518;&#128522;&#128170;


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Don't say that! I only report what you girls post. I'm not really an authenticator and I wouldn't want to make a mistake. I will be the side kick for now &#128518;&#128522;&#128170;


You are gettting really good melbo. We don't mind when you chime in, at all! WHat we don't like is when a new member comes here with only one post and gives incorrect evaluations. You own and collect enough MK to know what to look for , so you are certainly more qualified. You also know a fake, when you see one. That's pretty much all it takes,  my friend. Plus you have us to help you if you are in doubt.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OK deputies! This one has got me POd!! I warned her that fakes are NOT allowed on Poshmark, so rather than remove it, she has blocked me! let's take her down!!
> 
> 
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Black-Bag-553c46f9291a3522fd008b13



Reported.  Hopefully Poshmark will take her down.
I even reported her sold listings as well so maybe Poshmark will see she's been violating their rule for a long time.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  Hopefully Poshmark will take her down.
> I even reported her sold listings as well so maybe Poshmark will see she's been violating their rule for a long time.


I reported the sold items as well! Good going! I have a real issue with that seller! All of them are still up! Irritating!


----------



## Paytonsmommy

Found these on craigslist, she knows she did not buy these from Michael kors. They are not even good fakes. hopefully no one falls for this.  




I am selling 3 authentic Michael Kors purses! I bought them all myself from the Michael Kors store in St. Louis Galleria. I have too many purses that I don't use (plus I have my eye on a pricey coach) so I have 3 bags that are up for grabs! I have here a black Michael Kors Jet Set handbag! {size 10'L x 16'W} I also have a Michael Kors black and brown Bowery Large Shoulder Bag {13'L x 18'W} and finally a MK Medium Saffiano tan tote with "MK" print and gold chains {12'L x 14'W} If you know MK bags then you know each purse by itself is $300 easy. I am asking $100 per purse!! ANNND if you buy all 3 from me I will drop 50 bucks from the altogether price of $300 to $250, AND throw in a FREE Jessica Simpson wallet!!! A $900 dollar value for $250!!! I can guarantee u won't find a better deal!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Paytonsmommy said:


> Found these on craigslist, she knows she did not buy these from Michael kors. They are not even good fakes. hopefully no one falls for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling 3 authentic Michael Kors purses! I bought them all myself from the Michael Kors store in St. Louis Galleria. I have too many purses that I don't use (plus I have my eye on a pricey coach) so I have 3 bags that are up for grabs! I have here a black Michael Kors Jet Set handbag! {size 10'L x 16'W} I also have a Michael Kors black and brown Bowery Large Shoulder Bag {13'L x 18'W} and finally a MK Medium Saffiano tan tote with "MK" print and gold chains {12'L x 14'W} If you know MK bags then you know each purse by itself is $300 easy. I am asking $100 per purse!! ANNND if you buy all 3 from me I will drop 50 bucks from the altogether price of $300 to $250, AND throw in a FREE Jessica Simpson wallet!!! A $900 dollar value for $250!!! I can guarantee u won't find a better deal!!!


Wow! Those are really bad! WHat a crook! I don't think Craigslist has any rules about listing fake handbags. The listing can still be reported. Please give us the link so we can report. Hopefully we can save someone from getting ripped off by this. You have to be pretty ignorant to know that first signature PVC bag is NOT saffiano leather! lol! Unbelievable!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! Those are really bad! WHat a crook! I don't think Craigslist has any rules about listing fake handbags. The listing can still be reported. Please give us the link so we can report. Hopefully we can save someone from getting ripped off by this. You have to be pretty ignorant to know that first signature PVC bag is NOT saffiano leather! lol! Unbelievable!



I'm off Craigslist! Recently there's been an influx of fake MKs and I tried reporting but there isn't an option for "fake". There used to be little gems here and there but I can't find anything genuine. It's so sad &#128532;


----------



## cdtracing

Paytonsmommy said:


> Found these on craigslist, she knows she did not buy these from Michael kors. They are not even good fakes. hopefully no one falls for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am selling 3 authentic Michael Kors purses! I bought them all myself from the Michael Kors store in St. Louis Galleria. I have too many purses that I don't use (plus I have my eye on a pricey coach) so I have 3 bags that are up for grabs! I have here a black Michael Kors Jet Set handbag! {size 10'L x 16'W} I also have a Michael Kors black and brown Bowery Large Shoulder Bag {13'L x 18'W} and finally a MK Medium Saffiano tan tote with "MK" print and gold chains {12'L x 14'W} If you know MK bags then you know each purse by itself is $300 easy. I am asking $100 per purse!! ANNND if you buy all 3 from me I will drop 50 bucks from the altogether price of $300 to $250, AND throw in a FREE Jessica Simpson wallet!!! A $900 dollar value for $250!!! I can guarantee u won't find a better deal!!!





CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! Those are really bad! WHat a crook! I don't think Craigslist has any rules about listing fake handbags. The listing can still be reported. Please give us the link so we can report. Hopefully we can save someone from getting ripped off by this. You have to be pretty ignorant to know that first signature PVC bag is NOT saffiano leather! lol! Unbelievable!



OMG!!!!  What a rip off!  It's scam artists like this that make me nuts! ullhair:  No way this garbage came from any MK store!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I'm off Craigslist! Recently there's been an influx of fake MKs and I tried reporting but there isn't an option for "fake". There used to be little gems here and there but I can't find anything genuine. It's so sad &#128532;



I don't buy from Craigs List.  There's no protection & they don't have any type of regulation for selling fakes.  It's just a shame,  And people buy from them all the time.  Might as well just go the the flea market & buy the fakes there.  It's the same premise.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I don't buy from Craigs List.  There's no protection & they don't have any type of regulation for selling fakes.  It's just a shame,  And people buy from them all the time.  Might as well just go the the flea market & buy the fakes there.  It's the same premise.



You sure got that right, CD!! I won't even consider looking on Craigslist or facebook! I can't believe people would buy designer bags from these sites! At least with eBay you are guaranteed buyer protection. The only time I go to Craigslist is for a boat, car or recreational vehicle, and that's about it. 



melbo said:


> I'm off Craigslist! Recently there's been an influx of fake MKs and I tried reporting but there isn't an option for "fake". There used to be little gems here and there but I can't find anything genuine. It's so sad &#128532;



Even though there is no fake option, you can still report it another way. Any way, is better than no way! lol! But eBay and Poshmark keeps us busy enough! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> You sure got that right, CD!! I won't even consider looking on Craigslist or facebook! I can't believe people would buy designer bags from these sites! At least with eBay you are guaranteed buyer protection. The only time I go to Craigslist is for a boat, car or recreational vehicle, and that's about it.



You use it about like we do.  Might find some off roading parts for the jeep or some outdoor furniture or yard ornament but that's about it.  I wouldn't buy any jewelry or designer items from Craigslsit at all.  I have friends that are on there all the time & will ask me to look at something for them.  I let them know that crap is fake & they should try Ebay or some other online site & if they want to buy locally, to go to the Outlet Mall or the regular mall & watch for sales.  I just don't understand these people.


----------



## Paytonsmommy

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/clo/4996294612.html


the link to the fake Michael kors bags. Makes it ever worse that she says authentic more then once and lies about where she got them.  She knows they are FAKE!!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Paytonsmommy said:


> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/clo/4996294612.html
> 
> 
> the link to the fake Michael kors bags. Makes it ever worse that she says authentic more then once and lies about where she got them.  She knows they are FAKE!!!




You must live close to me I live on the Il side about 15-20 mins from St. Louis.


----------



## cdtracing

Paytonsmommy said:


> http://stlouis.craigslist.org/clo/4996294612.html
> 
> 
> the link to the fake Michael kors bags. Makes it ever worse that she says authentic more then once and lies about where she got them.  She knows they are FAKE!!!



This is just outrageous!!  And she's just flat out lying.  This is false advertising & she's nothing but a scam artist.


----------



## iheart_purses

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015...ags-shoulder-crossbody-totes/32333295516.html


How do you even report something like this? A wholesale website from china where I sometimes purchase very cheap costume jewelry and odd fun things.


Very bad, it clearly looks like they are stealing real images
I believe it operates on an individual seller basis, kind of like etsy or ebay


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2015...ags-shoulder-crossbody-totes/32333295516.html
> 
> 
> How do you even report something like this? A wholesale website from china where I sometimes purchase very cheap costume jewelry and odd fun things.
> 
> 
> Very bad, it clearly looks like they are stealing real images
> I believe it operates on an individual seller basis, kind of like etsy or ebay



This is a site you can report directly to Michael Kors.  Just go on Michael Kors website & scroll to the bottom of the page & click on contact us under the Customer Service section.  There will be a form for your email info, ect & at the bottom of the form is a drop down window for reason for contact; open that drop down menu & select "Counterfeit".  Below the drop down menu will be a box for you to input the reason & link.  They will usually respond within 24 hours.
Thank you for wanting to help report these fraudulent sites.  They hurt all of us.


----------



## xxochristin

I tried purchasing a MK purse on eBay from the seller coachtedl but after messaging them asking if the purse was real they blocked me from messaging them and bidding on any of their product. Does this sound fishy or what?


----------



## cdtracing

xxochristin said:


> I tried purchasing a MK purse on eBay from the seller coachtedl but after messaging them asking if the purse was real they blocked me from messaging them and bidding on any of their product. Does this sound fishy or what?



I would say they are not a reputable seller.  Most reputable sellers will be happy to provide any extra pictures & information to demonstrate authenticity of an item they're selling.  I would say you would be better off purchasing with someone else.  There are a lot of fakes on Ebay so if you are interested in a MK bag, please post the link & other info in our Authenticate This thread.  You can see the proper format & requirements for an authentication in my signature line.


----------



## xxochristin

cdtracing said:


> I would say they are not a reputable seller.  Most reputable sellers will be happy to provide any extra pictures & information to demonstrate authenticity of an item they're selling.  I would say you would be better off purchasing with someone else.  There are a lot of fakes on Ebay so if you are interested in a MK bag, please post the link & other info in our Authenticate This thread.  You can see the proper format & requirements for an authentication in my signature line.



Thats funny you say that because someone posted a thread asking to authenticate an MK purse that they bought from that seller (coachtedl) and you authenticated that it was real so i thought they were a legit seller. I'm so disappointed, everything seemed (to me at least) as though they were the real deal since they have the "top rated plus" badge.

Link to buyer profile. If you read some of their feedbacks they have sold many MK purses with satisfied customers. So I was sort of shock that they blocked me for asking if the purse was real. 

http://www.ebay.com/usr/coachtedl?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## cdtracing

xxochristin said:


> Thats funny you say that because someone posted a thread asking to authenticate an MK purse that they bought from that seller (coachtedl) and you authenticated that it was real so i thought they were a legit seller. I'm so disappointed, everything seemed (to me at least) as though they were the real deal since they have the "top rated plus" badge.
> 
> Link to buyer profile. If you read some of their feedbacks they have sold many MK purses with satisfied customers. So I was sort of shock that they blocked me for asking if the purse was real.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/coachtedl?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



When I said they may not be a reputable seller, I did not mean that their items listed were not genuine.  That has to be determined individually, item by item.  What I meant was what they did was not a reputable way to deal with prospective buyers.  I'm sorry I was not clearer in my comment.  I looked at the listing you posted in the AT thread.  Yes, they have good feedback & the bag in the listing looks authentic.  I would have asked if they would provide close up pictures of the made in country/date tag & the interior/stitching.  I have no idea why they would block you.  As I stated before, most reputable sellers will provide additional pictures & info to prospective buyers.  It's possible that since they have high positive feedback & the top rated badge, they don't think they need to provide additional information for their listing. That's just my opinion.


----------



## melbo

xxochristin said:


> Thats funny you say that because someone posted a thread asking to authenticate an MK purse that they bought from that seller (coachtedl) and you authenticated that it was real so i thought they were a legit seller. I'm so disappointed, everything seemed (to me at least) as though they were the real deal since they have the "top rated plus" badge.
> 
> Link to buyer profile. If you read some of their feedbacks they have sold many MK purses with satisfied customers. So I was sort of shock that they blocked me for asking if the purse was real.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/coachtedl?_trksid=p2047675.l2559



That is super rude. I wouldn't give them my hard earned money, even if their item was authentic. You have every right to inquire and protect yourself.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> That is super rude. I wouldn't give them my hard earned money, even if their item was authentic. You have every right to inquire and protect yourself.



Yes, I agree.  And a reputable Ebay seller should have no problem answering questions or providing more pictures of the item listed if requested.  Personally, I would not buy from any seller that has that kind of attitude.  I would rather spend my money where my business is appreciated.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I agree.  And a reputable Ebay seller should have no problem answering questions or providing more pictures of the item listed if requested.  Personally, I would not buy from any seller that has that kind of attitude.  I would rather spend my money where my business is appreciated.



+1! I have sold on eBay and understand the risk. That being said, I would much rather someone inquire before buying. I welcome communication and thank them for it. Business must be good if they can afford to block someone just for asking a perfectly understandable question, especially when there are so many fakes on eBay.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> +1! I have sold on eBay and understand the risk. That being said, I would much rather someone inquire before buying. I welcome communication and thank them for it. Business must be good if they can afford to block someone just for asking a perfectly understandable question, especially when there are so many fakes on eBay.



The seller's response was totally illogical to a perfectly legitimate question. It made no sense to me.   As you say, their business must be good for them to not worry about alienating a potential buyer.  JMO


----------



## cdtracing

This listing is fixing to end & 20+ people have bid on this crap!!  Report!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbc6c78a

Same bag & 10+ people bidding on this!!  Same seller!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...212?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbc6d2bc


----------



## cdtracing

Here's the same bag but in another color from same seller.  And people are bidding on it!  This is disgusting!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...006?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbc6ce06


----------



## cdtracing

Here's another one....same seller!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbcdef43


----------



## cdtracing

Different seller & preowned, but still fake.  Please help report.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Gold-...965?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf89495a5


----------



## cdtracing

Another one!!  Are people insane???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-pink-...020?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fe4ad2bc


----------



## cdtracing

cdtracing said:


> This listing is fixing to end & 20+ people have bid on this crap!!  Report!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbc6c78a
> 
> Same bag & 10+ people bidding on this!!  Same seller!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...212?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbc6d2bc



These 2 sold...one for $80 & the other for $79.  People have lost their minds to spend money of this gargabe!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This listing is fixing to end & 20+ people have bid on this crap!!  Report!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbc6c78a
> 
> Same bag & 10+ people bidding on this!!  Same seller!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...212?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbc6d2bc


Sorry, I haven't checked this lately. been so darn busy with these two charity events we have coming up!
PLUS the new reference library!  lol! Anyhow, you;ll be happy to know these are both GONE! Good job Dick Tracy! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Here's another one....same seller!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...267?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43dbcdef43


Gone! That seller is in deep doodoo! lol! Good job!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Different seller & preowned, but still fake.  Please help report.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Gold-...965?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cf89495a5


I'm not so sure this is fake , CD?? What is telling you this??  It has an Ostrich exterior and the inside is suede. This may very well be an authentic vintage bag. No one bid on it but I don't feel comfortable not knowing for sure. The only way we can be positive is to see the heat stamp and country stamp or tag. I think this is one of those rarely seen vintage bags from their higher end MK collection? But then again, there is no heat stamp under the zipper compartment, so maybe?? Plus the seller has low FB score. I don't know?/ I think I am going to ask for more pics.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Another one!!  Are people insane???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-pink-...020?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27fe4ad2bc


This one sold too, with 14 bids! She got 95.00 for this piece of junk!  I still reported it which will help the buyer when and IF she discovers it is fake!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I'm not so sure this is fake , CD?? What is telling you this??  It has an Ostrich exterior and the inside is suede. This may very well be an authentic vintage bag. No one bid on it but I don't feel comfortable not knowing for sure. The only way we can be positive is to see the heat stamp and country stamp or tag. I think this is one of those rarely seen vintage bags from their higher end MK collection? But then again, there is no heat stamp under the zipper compartment, so maybe?? Plus the seller has low FB score. I don't know?/ I think I am going to ask for more pics.



Take a look at the original listings pics of the interior, stitching, hardware & zippers.  No heat stamp.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This is a site you can report directly to Michael Kors.  Just go on Michael Kors website & scroll to the bottom of the page & click on contact us under the Customer Service section.  There will be a form for your email info, ect & at the bottom of the form is a drop down window for reason for contact; open that drop down menu & select "Counterfeit".  Below the drop down menu will be a box for you to input the reason & link.  They will usually respond within 24 hours.
> Thank you for wanting to help report these fraudulent sites.  They hurt all of us.


WHOO HOO CD!!! You took down a whole website full of fakes!! FAN FREAKIN TASTIC!!! Do you KNOW how many fakes you stopped from being circulated?? I LOVE LADIES LIKE YOU!! I just clicked on the link and it says it is NO LONGER AVAILABLE!! lol! WHOOP!! 

:urock:


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Take a look at the original listings pics of the interior, stitching, hardware & zippers.  No heat stamp.


Yes, I see there is no heat stamp, but the zippers always look wonky on the vintage bags. Sometimes on these suede interiors, they put the heat stamp and country made in together, on the side of the bag. I just emailed her and asked if there is a country made in tag with MICHAEL KORS heat stamped on it, because usually these tags on the side, are in leather. Will let you know if she replies. 

DID YOU NOTICE THAT YOU TOOK DOWN THAT WHOLE WEBSITE!!! WOW!! Pretty impressive! Can I have your autograph?? You are a STAR in MY book!


----------



## cdtracing

This is the ugliest thing....Report please.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...838?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25a52e0a1e


----------



## CinthiaZ

Gad Zooks! She has 3 fakes listed! Please report! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/authenticate4u-com-experiences-837503-29.html


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Gad Zooks! She has 3 fakes listed! Please report!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/authenticate4u-com-experiences-837503-29.html



This link is to TPF page about Authenticate4you.  Where's the link to the fakes?


----------



## krenae

They relisted this one &#128530;&#128530;&#128530;


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This link is to TPF page about Authenticate4you.  Where's the link to the fakes?


Oh, sorry, I had wanted you to see that too. Now I lost the link to the fake! lol! Been gone all day. That authenticate4u link is quite interesting. Check it out ! Sounds like they are super short handed with a very slow turn around time. Seems to be run by just one person for all of those designers! Unreal! Can you imagine??


----------



## iheart_purses

Just reported a horrible fake outlet site 
/www.mkoutletbags.ca
cannot believe people fall for this
It came up on my facebook newsfeed as an ad, I immediately commented FAKE on it, and then reported the facebook page as well as the website to Michael Kors website directly. 
Sadly they have already completely ambushed the Canadian market, because the amount of fake MK bags I see people with in my area is unreal.


----------



## shermaine57

CinthiaZ said:


> Oh, sorry, I had wanted you to see that too. Now I lost the link to the fake! lol! Been gone all day. That authenticate4u link is quite interesting. Check it out ! Sounds like they are super short handed with a very slow turn around time. Seems to be run by just one person for all of those designers! Unreal! Can you imagine??



did u guys face the same problem when contacting a4u? I had been trying to email Lesley to find out whether their workload is heavy as I need a quick respond on one Burberry item lately however i did not get any reply from there which is a little unsual as I did get their prompt reply from my past experiences using them.


----------



## cdtracing

shermaine57 said:


> did u guys face the same problem when contacting a4u? I had been trying to email Lesley to find out whether their workload is heavy as I need a quick respond on one Burberry item lately however i did not get any reply from there which is a little unsual as I did get their prompt reply from my past experiences using them.



They may be experiencing a heavy influx of emails so I would try again.  Apparently, she's had some of her authentications hacked by some :censor: & she's working to get that cleared up.  I know she was having some problems with the site link at one time.  I don't know who answers their emails.  Have you checked to see if the Burberry AT thread could help you?


----------



## hippiechic

I hope this is allowed; this is my first post.  An acquaintance of mine told me about a Michael Kors bag she purchased online and it was shipped from overseas.  Of course, it is not real.  I did some of my own research and on Facebook I found the site "Michael Kors Outlet Online".  In that site there is the link to the website:  michaelkors2015outlet.com.  That is where she purchased the bag.  I went to the website and the prices were truly unbelievably inexpensive; there were other red flags as well.   But to someone who is looking for their first MK, well, we all know what happens.   But, my question is How can this company get away with this?  What can I do to get them shut down?


----------



## Minkette

hippiechic said:


> I hope this is allowed; this is my first post.  An acquaintance of mine told me about a Michael Kors bag she purchased online and it was shipped from overseas.  Of course, it is not real.  I did some of my own research and on Facebook I found the site "Michael Kors Outlet Online".  In that site there is the link to the website:  michaelkors2015outlet.com.  That is where she purchased the bag.  I went to the website and the prices were truly unbelievably inexpensive; there were other red flags as well.   But to someone who is looking for their first MK, well, we all know what happens.   But, my question is How can this company get away with this?  What can I do to get them shut down?


I believe you can report the link to the company by contacting Michael Kors directly.


----------



## shermaine57

cdtracing said:


> They may be experiencing a heavy influx of emails so I would try again.  Apparently, she's had some of her authentications hacked by some :censor: & she's working to get that cleared up.  I know she was having some problems with the site link at one time.  I don't know who answers their emails.  Have you checked to see if the Burberry AT thread could help you?



Thanks. In future I should try burberry thread instead. All the while I had been using a4u only Michael kors item a4u advised me to come to TPF.&#9786;


----------



## hippiechic

Minkette said:


> I believe you can report the link to the company by contacting Michael Kors directly.


 I reported this facebook account and the website to Michael Kors.


----------



## CinthiaZ

shermaine57 said:


> did u guys face the same problem when contacting a4u? I had been trying to email Lesley to find out whether their workload is heavy as I need a quick respond on one Burberry item lately however i did not get any reply from there which is a little unsual as I did get their prompt reply from my past experiences using them.


I had read in that thread that she was in the hospital for awhile. I am surprised she only has herself doing that site? I can't imagine trying to do that all by yourself with no help!


----------



## CinthiaZ

hippiechic said:


> I reported this facebook account and the website to Michael Kors.


Good for you! Way to go! The more we get off of the internet, the less in circulation. Always good to report!


----------



## cdtracing

hippiechic said:


> I hope this is allowed; this is my first post.  An acquaintance of mine told me about a Michael Kors bag she purchased online and it was shipped from overseas.  Of course, it is not real.  I did some of my own research and on Facebook I found the site "Michael Kors Outlet Online".  In that site there is the link to the website:  michaelkors2015outlet.com.  That is where she purchased the bag.  I went to the website and the prices were truly unbelievably inexpensive; there were other red flags as well.   But to someone who is looking for their first MK, well, we all know what happens.   But, my question is How can this company get away with this?  What can I do to get them shut down?





Minkette said:


> I believe you can report the link to the company by contacting Michael Kors directly.



Michael Kors does not have an online Outlet site.  The only outlets stores are actual physical stores that are generally in some of the outlet malls here in the US.  I don't know if there are MK outlet stores overseas.  This is a FAKE site that sells thousands of fake bag to unsuspecting consumers.   These sites steal pictures & logos to make themselves look official in order to steal your money.  You can go directly to the Michael Kors website & contact them to report this site.  Please include the link.  The more people who report this site, the better chance of bringing it down.  I have reported this site directly to MK.


----------



## hippiechic

cdtracing said:


> Michael Kors does not have an online Outlet site.  The only outlets stores are actual physical stores that are generally in some of the outlet malls here in the US.  I don't know if there are MK outlet stores overseas.  This is a FAKE site that sells thousands of fake bag to unsuspecting consumers.   These sites steal pictures & logos to make themselves look official in order to steal your money.  You can go directly to the Michael Kors website & contact them to report this site.  Please include the link.  The more people who report this site, the better chance of bringing it down.  I have reported this site directly to MK.


 
I reported the site - michaelkors2015outlet.com - to Michael Kors.  As of yesterday it was still operational.  I guess it takes awhile to be able to have the sites shut down.  The sad thing is, one will be shut down and we all know it will pop up somewhere else under another name.  I guess this MK Deputy will just have to keep nosing around!


----------



## cdtracing

hippiechic said:


> I reported the site - michaelkors2015outlet.com - to Michael Kors.  As of yesterday it was still operational.  I guess it takes awhile to be able to have the sites shut down.  The sad thing is, one will be shut down and we all know it will pop up somewhere else under another name.  I guess this MK Deputy will just have to keep nosing around!



Yes, it does take time.  MK has to turn it over to attorneys & let them legally handle it.  We all have to be vigilant & keep reporting those sites.  Yes, when one goes down, another will pop up, but we have to keep reporting non the less.  Get your friends to help.  The more people who report these sites to MK the better.  I know they're tired of hearing from me. LOL
Thanks for helping.


----------



## hippiechic

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it does take time.  MK has to turn it over to attorneys & let them legally handle it.  We all have to be vigilant & keep reporting those sites.  Yes, when one goes down, another will pop up, but we have to keep reporting non the less.  Get your friends to help.  The more people who report these sites to MK the better.  I know they're tired of hearing from me. LOL
> Thanks for helping.




Just heard back from MK.  It has been turned over to their legal team - wow do I feel good!  Whoo Hoot!!


----------



## Hannahhcz

yep i see them everywhere i go, especially on younger girls (in Czech Republic)


----------



## iheart_purses

Hannahhcz said:


> yep i see them everywhere i go, especially on younger girls (in Czech Republic)



It's funny where I live I see them mostly on older women. They don't know they are fake they just think they got a really good deal on a "name brand"


----------



## mrfcupcake

I too see a lot of fakes where I live (UK), horribly obvious fakes I might add. Cheap plastic that bends in the middle of the bag. They are normally horrid colours too, sickly cheap looking pink colours young girls carry. Puts me off buying any more MK, I know mine are real (bought from the flagship store in Firenze, Italy and HoF in London), but when everyone else is carrying fakes I feel everyone is looking at mine and thinking the same about me


----------



## hippiechic

If a 'Michael Kors Mirror Metallic' has grommets for the straps attaching to the purse and those grommets are leather on exterior and metal on interior - is that a fake MK?


----------



## MKbaglover

Website selling fake MK (and others)...

Wow, if the reference to the bag as replica does that make it right?!!  They refer to the Selma collection as replica Michael Kors on this site-

http://www.nicepricemall.ru/Michael-Kors-MK0909-Selma-Top-Zip-Satchel-Bag.html

They have all the different styles!  I hadn't realised how easy it would be to come across this, should this be reported to MK?


----------



## Tya21

Hi! I'm new here.
I have been checking the forum for examples of fake selma bag and all of them looks quite clearly fake to me. Have you ever seen one that looks completely real but is actually a fake?
I purchased one from an online seller that is supposed to be trusted. It looks really good, I can't see the difference when compared to the ones in the stores.
The leather looks good, lining looks correct, all the hardware has michael kors stamped on it. All in all, it looks perfect! However, 1 year later I was shocked to noticed that the the letter S in the front logo have fade from gold to silver. I barely ever use the bag and kept it in the dustbag all these times. Has anyone ever experience this? 

Appreciate your feedback!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> Website selling fake MK (and others)...
> 
> Wow, if the reference to the bag as replica does that make it right?!!  They refer to the Selma collection as replica Michael Kors on this site-
> 
> http://www.nicepricemall.ru/Michael-Kors-MK0909-Selma-Top-Zip-Satchel-Bag.html
> 
> They have all the different styles!  I hadn't realised how easy it would be to come across this, should this be reported to MK?



You can report this site directly to MK.  Just go to Michael Kors website & scroll to the bottom & click contact us.  It will take you to a page with a form to email them.  Just put in your info & where it asks for reason for contact, click the arrow & choose counterfeit.  In the box below, tell them about the site & give them a link to it.  They will turn it over to their legal department & go from there about shutting it down.


----------



## cdtracing

Tya21 said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> I have been checking the forum for examples of fake selma bag and all of them looks quite clearly fake to me. Have you ever seen one that looks completely real but is actually a fake?
> I purchased one from an online seller that is supposed to be trusted. It looks really good, I can't see the difference when compared to the ones in the stores.
> The leather looks good, lining looks correct, all the hardware has michael kors stamped on it. All in all, it looks perfect! However, 1 year later I was shocked to noticed that the the letter S in the front logo have fade from gold to silver. I barely ever use the bag and kept it in the dustbag all these times. Has anyone ever experience this?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback!



There are Super Fakes out there.  And counterfeiters do go on this site & others to read & get information to improve their fakes.  This is one reason why the authenticators for this site do not give out information as to why a bag is fake or authentic.  I'm sorry to hear about the gold wearing off the letter but it does happen with gold hardware from time to time.  I haven't had this problem with any of my ghw yet but I'm very careful when I store my bags & I do not crowd them together so they don't rub against each other.


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> You can report this site directly to MK.  Just go to Michael Kors website & scroll to the bottom & click contact us.  It will take you to a page with a form to email them.  Just put in your info & where it asks for reason for contact, click the arrow & choose counterfeit.  In the box below, tell them about the site & give them a link to it.  They will turn it over to their legal department & go from there about shutting it down.


Ok I will do- thank you!


----------



## Tya21

cdtracing said:


> There are Super Fakes out there.  And counterfeiters do go on this site & others to read & get information to improve their fakes.  This is one reason why the authenticators for this site do not give out information as to why a bag is fake or authentic.  I'm sorry to hear about the gold wearing off the letter but it does happen with gold hardware from time to time.  I haven't had this problem with any of my ghw yet but I'm very careful when I store my bags & I do not crowd them together so they don't rub against each other.


Thanks so much for the reply.
I guess counterfeiter has come a long way now.. It just irks me not knowing whether or not my bag is original. I'm considering getting it authenticated just for my peace of mind


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tya21 said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> I have been checking the forum for examples of fake selma bag and all of them looks quite clearly fake to me. Have you ever seen one that looks completely real but is actually a fake?
> I purchased one from an online seller that is supposed to be trusted. It looks really good, I can't see the difference when compared to the ones in the stores.
> The leather looks good, lining looks correct, all the hardware has michael kors stamped on it. All in all, it looks perfect! However, 1 year later I was shocked to noticed that the the letter S in the front logo have fade from gold to silver. I barely ever use the bag and kept it in the dustbag all these times. Has anyone ever experience this?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback!


We actually have a whole thread about this problem with MK and their gold wearing off. It is quite commn actually. MK doesn't use real brass like designers did in the old days. The gold is just a sprayed finish and will come off eventually. This is not an indication your bag is fake. If you are worried though, it would be good to have it authenticated. For a small fee, you will have peace of mind.


----------



## CinthiaZ

hippiechic said:


> If a 'Michael Kors Mirror Metallic' has grommets for the straps attaching to the purse and those grommets are leather on exterior and metal on interior - is that a fake MK?


It takes many photos of the interior, heat stamp, made in country tag and many other things authenticators need to see. A bag can not be evaluated with just one statemnt or question. There is no 'rule of thumb' or consistancy on designer bags. It all depends what year and style the bag is. There are MANY factors in determining authenticity. Until you know how to tell, you are better of buying directly from Michael Kors or Macy's, Nordstroms, etc. They often have fabulous sales so you can save money. You can also pay an authenticator to tell you if your bag is fake or not. Right now the only one we know of that does MK is ***************** .com


----------



## CinthiaZ

mrfcupcake said:


> I too see a lot of fakes where I live (UK), horribly obvious fakes I might add. Cheap plastic that bends in the middle of the bag. They are normally horrid colours too, sickly cheap looking pink colours young girls carry. Puts me off buying any more MK, I know mine are real (bought from the flagship store in Firenze, Italy and HoF in London), but when everyone else is carrying fakes I feel everyone is looking at mine and thinking the same about me


Do you think MK is the only designer that is faked? ALL of the designers, Coach, Gucci, LV, ALL of them, are counterfeited! So it doesn't matter what designer you carry, all of them are faked! I buy designer bags because of the quality I demand. I like my zippers to slide smoothly. I don't want my strap to break while I am in the check out line. I could care less what others are carrying or what others THINK I am carrying. As long as I know I have a quality bag that will last for decades, I am happy. That is all I care about. If others want to carry cheap fakes that fall apart in less than a year, that's their problem! I would NEVER give up my quality because of what others are carrying! Who cares?? lol! If one is carrying a designer bag simply because of what people think, they are not buying them for the right reason. They should be appreciated for their quality. Heck !f I was just trying to have a brand on me to impress everyone, I might as well buy a fake! lol!


----------



## mrfcupcake

CinthiaZ said:


> Do you think MK is the only designer that is faked? ALL of the designers, Coach, Gucci, LV, ALL of them, are counterfeited! So it doesn't matter what designer you carry, all of them are faked! I buy designer bags because of the quality I demand. I like my zippers to slide smoothly. I don't want my strap to break while I am in the check out line. I could care less what others are carrying or what others THINK I am carrying. As long as I know I have a quality bag that will last for decades, I am happy. That is all I care about. If others want to carry cheap fakes that fall apart in less than a year, that's their problem! I would NEVER give up my quality because of what others are carrying! Who cares?? lol! If one is carrying a designer bag simply because of what people think, they are not buying them for the right reason. They should be appreciated for their quality. Heck !f I was just trying to have a brand on me to impress everyone, I might as well buy a fake! lol!




No there's plenty of fake LV fakes too (I don't think Coach is that big of a thing in the UK). It's just a comment relevant to where I live, a small town where there are a LOT of fake MK bags in particular over any other brand (and I am posting in the MK thread I believe).

Of corse I like to know mine is real, that's why I spent the money and decided on a leather bag over the LV canvas I was planning to buy. 

I love that my bag has a story- I bought her while on holiday in Florence with my boyfriend, I was going to get a Speedy 35 as the boutique was on the doorstep of hotel. But the MK shop had just opened up on Piazza Della Republica and they had the large Navy Selma with GHW that I just fell in love with (I liked the cross body strap it came with, easier to carry while on holiday than a speedy [emoji57]). The first day I carried her we took the train to Milan, visited the Duomo and climbed to the rooftop, we went to see the Last Supper and had dinner at Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II. 

My bag has meaning and is real. I know that. But the people in my town don't care if they walk down the street with a cigarette in their hand, they don't look where they are going or where the cigarette is and they bump into you (and your bag. I get the feeling it's because there are so many fake MK around in my hometown which is sad). In Italy they take care of a ladies handbag!

I was considering branching out into brands that aren't so popular where I live, the next bag on my list is the medium Givenchy Antigona as I have never seen someone carry this bag in my town and its a bag I love. I don't know about anyone else but I don't like to "fit in" and wear the same clothes everyone else is, carry the same bag as all my friends. I like to have my own style and be a little different, another reason I was upset by all the fakes as they all seem to Selmas.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I went to a music festival over the holiday weekend and of course ventured into the jewelry booths. What do I see?? FAKE MICHAEL KORS EVERYWHERE!!!! Wallets, bags, shoes-weird color combos, styles MK never ever produced. There I was standing with my REAL quilted selma dangling from my wrist with my mouth hanging open! It was truly unbelievable. I'm not talking about bags with a similar shape and no name,  ALL that crap had michael kors stamped on it. It was in every booth.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

mrfcupcake said:


> No there's plenty of fake LV fakes too (I don't think Coach is that big of a thing in the UK). It's just a comment relevant to where I live, a small town where there are a LOT of fake MK bags in particular over any other brand (and I am posting in the MK thread I believe).
> 
> Of corse I like to know mine is real, that's why I spent the money and decided on a leather bag over the LV canvas I was planning to buy.
> 
> I love that my bag has a story- I bought her while on holiday in Florence with my boyfriend, I was going to get a Speedy 35 as the boutique was on the doorstep of hotel. But the MK shop had just opened up on Piazza Della Republica and they had the large Navy Selma with GHW that I just fell in love with (I liked the cross body strap it came with, easier to carry while on holiday than a speedy [emoji57]). The first day I carried her we took the train to Milan, visited the Duomo and climbed to the rooftop, we went to see the Last Supper and had dinner at Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II.
> 
> My bag has meaning and is real. I know that. But the people in my town don't care if they walk down the street with a cigarette in their hand, they don't look where they are going or where the cigarette is and they bump into you (and your bag. I get the feeling it's because there are so many fake MK around in my hometown which is sad). In Italy they take care of a ladies handbag!
> 
> I was considering branching out into brands that aren't so popular where I live, the next bag on my list is the medium Givenchy Antigona as I have never seen someone carry this bag in my town and its a bag I love. I don't know about anyone else but I don't like to "fit in" and wear the same clothes everyone else is, carry the same bag as all my friends. I like to have my own style and be a little different, another reason I was upset by all the fakes as they all seem to Selmas.




I own a Givenchy Antigona here!! What I really don't get here is that why are people buying MK fakes. MK isn't a high end luxury brand and I feel like it's definitely affordable in the designer brand area. I feel like anyone can afford a Selma if they really wanted to. I also agree that they have fakes for everything. They even have super fakes of Hermes birkins that cost up to $1000 and even Hermes SA can't really tell. It's scary! 

Anyway, moving on the the Antigona it is a great bag and it is definitely a lot better quality than MK Selma (mine was pushed in a lot and it left dent on the leather). I suggest you getting a smooth leather version because it is very durable


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Tya21 said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> 
> I have been checking the forum for examples of fake selma bag and all of them looks quite clearly fake to me. Have you ever seen one that looks completely real but is actually a fake?
> 
> I purchased one from an online seller that is supposed to be trusted. It looks really good, I can't see the difference when compared to the ones in the stores.
> 
> The leather looks good, lining looks correct, all the hardware has michael kors stamped on it. All in all, it looks perfect! However, 1 year later I was shocked to noticed that the the letter S in the front logo have fade from gold to silver. I barely ever use the bag and kept it in the dustbag all these times. Has anyone ever experience this?
> 
> 
> 
> Appreciate your feedback!




I am not sure if there are any super fake MK being sold. I personally think super fakes of MK won't be in demand (and maybe isn't produced?) because MK is a lower end brand anyways. I think super fakes cost within the hundred dollar range, so basically the same price as authentic MKs. 

I am not sure about how the MK distribution works but again, since it is a lower end brand there are different outlets and possibly a lot more distributors for MK than say Valentino or Givenchy. I've owned an MK Selma and I do notice the gold hardware turning silver. 

It's actually the case with nearly all bags (even Chanel's). They are plated and will eventually rub off over time so don't worry! And again, MK doesn't make the best quality bags out there so you should expect little imperfections like these. My last Selma had quite obvious leather creases and folds and the hardware colour wore off.


----------



## CinthiaZ

mrfcupcake said:


> No there's plenty of fake LV fakes too (I don't think Coach is that big of a thing in the UK). It's just a comment relevant to where I live, a small town where there are a LOT of fake MK bags in particular over any other brand (and I am posting in the MK thread I believe).
> 
> Of corse I like to know mine is real, that's why I spent the money and decided on a leather bag over the LV canvas I was planning to buy.
> 
> I love that my bag has a story- I bought her while on holiday in Florence with my boyfriend, I was going to get a Speedy 35 as the boutique was on the doorstep of hotel. But the MK shop had just opened up on Piazza Della Republica and they had the large Navy Selma with GHW that I just fell in love with (I liked the cross body strap it came with, easier to carry while on holiday than a speedy [emoji57]). The first day I carried her we took the train to Milan, visited the Duomo and climbed to the rooftop, we went to see the Last Supper and had dinner at Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II.
> 
> My bag has meaning and is real. I know that. But the people in my town don't care if they walk down the street with a cigarette in their hand, they don't look where they are going or where the cigarette is and they bump into you (and your bag. I get the feeling it's because there are so many fake MK around in my hometown which is sad). In Italy they take care of a ladies handbag!
> 
> I was considering branching out into brands that aren't so popular where I live, the next bag on my list is the medium Givenchy Antigona as I have never seen someone carry this bag in my town and its a bag I love. I don't know about anyone else but I don't like to "fit in" and wear the same clothes everyone else is, carry the same bag as all my friends. I like to have my own style and be a little different, another reason I was upset by all the fakes as they all seem to Selmas.


Fake or not, Selmas are everywhere! The Selma is the most popular MK bag besides the Hamilton. I see them everywhere I go and that's exactly why I don't have one. You hit the hammer right on the head! I too don't want to be wearing what everyone else is wearing. I have one of the most unusual collections on this forum. I was afraid to show it to anyone , but they demanded it, so I did! lol!  All the ladies were very polite,  but I know they were like HUH?? lol! My collection is nothing like everyone else's,  If you look at the "Post your MK Collection Here"  thread  you will see that all of the collections posted,  are mostly Selmas in different colors, Hamiltons and Suttons, along with a few Cynthia bags. Regardless , all of them are the Saffiano bags. Here lately more are buying the soft leather bags which I am happy to see. I get more excited and interested, when I get to see something different. 

You will never be different wearing the Selma, so your idea about the Givenchy Antigona is a good one, if you want to keep your own look. I don't envy you living in a small town. I own a home in a small town but don't live there. I am renting it out, but I did live there at one time and talk about a soap opera! lol! Don't miss it at all. I can relate to what you are going through.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cupcakeofmylife said:


> I am not sure if there are any super fake MK being sold. I personally think super fakes of MK won't be in demand (and maybe isn't produced?) because MK is a lower end brand anyways. I think super fakes cost within the hundred dollar range, so basically the same price as authentic MKs.
> 
> I am not sure about how the MK distribution works but again, since it is a lower end brand there are different outlets and possibly a lot more distributors for MK than say Valentino or Givenchy. I've owned an MK Selma and I do notice the gold hardware turning silver.
> 
> It's actually the case with nearly all bags (even Chanel's). They are plated and will eventually rub off over time so don't worry! And again, MK doesn't make the best quality bags out there so you should expect little imperfections like these. My last Selma had quite obvious leather creases and folds and the hardware colour wore off.


xx


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tya21 said:


> Hi! I'm new here.
> I have been checking the forum for examples of fake selma bag and all of them looks quite clearly fake to me. Have you ever seen one that looks completely real but is actually a fake?
> I purchased one from an online seller that is supposed to be trusted. It looks really good, I can't see the difference when compared to the ones in the stores.
> The leather looks good, lining looks correct, all the hardware has michael kors stamped on it. All in all, it looks perfect! However, 1 year later I was shocked to noticed that the the letter S in the front logo have fade from gold to silver. I barely ever use the bag and kept it in the dustbag all these times. Has anyone ever experience this?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback!





cupcakeofmylife said:


> I am not sure if there are any super fake MK being sold. I personally think super fakes of MK won't be in demand (and maybe isn't produced?) because MK is a lower end brand anyways. I think super fakes cost within the hundred dollar range, so basically the same price as authentic MKs.
> 
> I am not sure about how the MK distribution works but again, since it is a lower end brand there are different outlets and possibly a lot more distributors for MK than say Valentino or Givenchy. I've owned an MK Selma and I do notice the gold hardware turning silver.
> 
> It's actually the case with nearly all bags (even Chanel's). They are plated and will eventually rub off over time so don't worry! And again, MK doesn't make the best quality bags out there so you should expect little imperfections like these. My last Selma had quite obvious leather creases and folds and the hardware colour wore off.



Excuse me? I beg the differ,  MK is the most highly faked bag these days because it is the most popular high end designer. Also, MK does not just range in the 100 dollar price range and is no way a lower end designer. He was even on the Red Carpet for the Grammy awards for the past five years. Check out our Movie Star thread. Stars such as Jessica Simpson and Catherine Zeta Jones are wearing Michael Kors bags AND clothing! ! Have you ever looked at the MK website?? Some of their bags are 20,000.00!!  You can get a small bag on sale, for 150.00, but they originally retailed for 400.00 on up. Michael Kors has TWO collections, and his luxury line runs  1000.00 on up!  That is lower end??  Many are made of real python and crocodile. . Please look thru the back pages of this thread to see the hundreds of fake MKs we have been reporting! I WISH you were right about there being no fake MKs. I have been working my butt off reporting hundreds of the God awful MK fakes! They are hideous! There are even counterfeit MK websites we have reported. My gosh! Fake MKs are everywhere! You might want to do more research because Michael Kors is most definitely a high end designer.  Just look back through the pages of this thread and you will see how many fakes we have worked very hard to report and get taken off of the internet

What is happening is bags like the Selma are so popular and in such high demand, MK can't keep up with production to meet the demand, so they are letting many of their most popular bags such as the Selma, Jet Set, etc.,  get past quality contro, l so the quality is being given up to meet the quantity that is in such high demand. Their other bags such as their regular leather bags and the bags from their luxury line are better made. It's the old "you get what you pay for" situation. You CAN buy much beetter quality from MK if you spend more money. Same goes with many designers,.

Check out this Michael Kors bag on ebay for $2,995.00! There are hundreds more. You might want to take a second look. Michael Kors in no lower end designer. He has some incredible luxury bags. Don't miss out! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item462707789c

HERE IS A PIC of Jessica Simpson carrying a Michael Kors bag! That bag is real Python and probably cost over 10,000.00!


----------



## Tya21

CinthiaZ said:


> We actually have a whole thread about this problem with MK and their gold wearing off. It is quite commn actually. MK doesn't use real brass like designers did in the old days. The gold is just a sprayed finish and will come off eventually. This is not an indication your bag is fake. If you are worried though, it would be good to have it authenticated. For a small fee, you will have peace of mind.



I didn't know about the thread you're referring to, I would definitely check it out, thanks!
Such a shame that they are so easily come off, I have a much cheaper department store bag that lasts longer.


----------



## Tya21

cupcakeofmylife said:


> I am not sure if there are any super fake MK being sold. I personally think super fakes of MK won't be in demand (and maybe isn't produced?) because MK is a lower end brand anyways. I think super fakes cost within the hundred dollar range, so basically the same price as authentic MKs.
> 
> I am not sure about how the MK distribution works but again, since it is a lower end brand there are different outlets and possibly a lot more distributors for MK than say Valentino or Givenchy. I've owned an MK Selma and I do notice the gold hardware turning silver.
> 
> It's actually the case with nearly all bags (even Chanel's). They are plated and will eventually rub off over time so don't worry! And again, MK doesn't make the best quality bags out there so you should expect little imperfections like these. My last Selma had quite obvious leather creases and folds and the hardware colour wore off.



I understand what you mean about the super fakes of Selma. While there are MK bags that worth thousands of dollars, selma is quite affordable and buying a super fake selma is just beyond my understanding! lol.

Anyway thanks for sharing your experience with your selma, good to hear mine isn't necessarily a fake.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tya21 said:


> I understand what you mean about the super fakes of Selma. While there are MK bags that worth thousands of dollars, selma is quite affordable and buying a super fake selma is just beyond my understanding! lol.
> 
> Anyway thanks for sharing your experience with your selma, good to hear mine isn't necessarily a fake.


Counterfeiters don't produce based on what is the most expensive. Did you know there are counterfeit LEVI jeans??  They go by what is most popular. Price has nothing to do with it. They counterfeit according to what is popular and in demand that they know they can make money off of. Us authenticators have seen several MK super fakes of even the Jet Set, which is cheaper than the Selma. In fact the Jet Set is the most highly faked MK that we see and they are really hard to tell and quite challenging for us.  Scary!


----------



## Tya21

CinthiaZ said:


> Counterfeiters don't produce based on what is the most expensive. Did you know there are counterfeit LEVI jeans??  They go by what is most popular. Price has nothing to do with it. They counterfeit according to what is popular and in demand that they know they can make money off of. Us authenticators have seen several MK super fakes of even the Jet Set, which is cheaper than the Selma. In fact the Jet Set is the most highly faked MK that we see and they are really hard to tell and quite challenging for us.  Scary!



You are right, I guess it is no longer about the price and exclusivity of the brand.
I have seen lots of super high end brand counterfeits that is so so so close to the original, but I've never seen MK's selma/jetset counterfeits that are very good. I didn't think those counterfeiters would give big enough effort on bags that are on the cheaper side. I guess I was wrong! Thanks for the info. Man, there are so much to learn from this forum!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

CinthiaZ said:


> Excuse me? I beg the differ,  MK is the most highly faked bag these days because it is the most popular high end designer. Also, MK does not just range in the 100 dollar price range and is no way a lower end designer. He was even on the Red Carpet for the Grammy awards for the past five years. Check out our Movie Star thread. Stars such as Jessica Simpson and Catherine Zeta Jones are wearing Michael Kors bags AND clothing! ! Have you ever looked at the MK website?? Some of their bags are 20,000.00!!  You can get a small bag on sale, for 150.00, but they originally retailed for 400.00 on up. Michael Kors has TWO collections, and his luxury line runs  1000.00 on up!  That is lower end??  Many are made of real python and crocodile. . Please look thru the back pages of this thread to see the hundreds of fake MKs we have been reporting! I WISH you were right about there being no fake MKs. I have been working my butt off reporting hundreds of the God awful MK fakes! They are hideous! There are even counterfeit MK websites we have reported. My gosh! Fake MKs are everywhere! You might want to do more research because Michael Kors is most definitely a high end designer.  Just look back through the pages of this thread and you will see how many fakes we have worked very hard to report and get taken off of the internet
> 
> What is happening is bags like the Selma are so popular and in such high demand, MK can't keep up with production to meet the demand, so they are letting many of their most popular bags such as the Selma, Jet Set, etc.,  get past quality contro, l so the quality is being given up to meet the quantity that is in such high demand. Their other bags such as their regular leather bags and the bags from their luxury line are better made. It's the old "you get what you pay for" situation. You CAN buy much beetter quality from MK if you spend more money. Same goes with many designers,.
> 
> Check out this Michael Kors bag on ebay for $2,995.00! There are hundreds more. You might want to take a second look. Michael Kors in no lower end designer. He has some incredible luxury bags. Don't miss out!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...772?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item462707789c
> 
> HERE IS A PIC of Jessica Simpson carrying a Michael Kors bag! That bag is real Python and probably cost over 10,000.00!




Sorry, what I meant was the Michael Michael Kors range, not the higher end MK range. The higher end MK range isn't very well known IMO. If people mention MK bags most people automatically associate Selmas or Hamiltons, not the higher end brand. Sometimes I feel like MK should rename their higher end collections to avoid this.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

There are so many.


----------



## poorhusband

I think Michael Kors is the most faked bag in Australia. Every market, shopping centre, etc has at least one store that sells these bags. They will put an MK logo on any old bag and the bags are so obviously fake. Still, they are being snapped up by the trolley load. They sell for about $50 and wallets for $20.


----------



## CinthiaZ

poorhusband said:


> I think Michael Kors is the most faked bag in Australia. Every market, shopping centre, etc has at least one store that sells these bags. They will put an MK logo on any old bag and the bags are so obviously fake. Still, they are being snapped up by the trolley load. They sell for about $50 and wallets for $20.


At this time, you are correct, but I remember when it was the same way with Coach. Fake Coach was everywhere because Coach was the bag to have at that time. Now it is MK. Counterfeiters do follow the trends and what is popular.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

poorhusband said:


> I think Michael Kors is the most faked bag in Australia. Every market, shopping centre, etc has at least one store that sells these bags. They will put an MK logo on any old bag and the bags are so obviously fake. Still, they are being snapped up by the trolley load. They sell for about $50 and wallets for $20.




Not sure which part of Australia you're living in but I haven't seen any stores that publicly displays and sell those fake MK bags from what I can remember. Maybe in Chinatown and the markets but never in shopping centres [emoji52] P.S I live in Sydney.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Sorry, what I meant was the Michael Michael Kors range, not the higher end MK range. The higher end MK range isn't very well known IMO. If people mention MK bags most people automatically associate Selmas or Hamiltons, not the higher end brand. Sometimes I feel like MK should rename their higher end collections to avoid this.


Well, yes, that is why MK began the MMK collection, so that all could afford to own a Michael Kors bag. At one time they were unattainable through their luxury line and only the elite, could afford to buy them. So essentially they began and still are, a high end designer, but do have something for everyone, which I think was very thoughtful of them. It may be what ruins them however, because when the elite see everyone wearing something, they quit buying it.


----------



## poorhusband

cupcakeofmylife said:


> Not sure which part of Australia you're living in but I haven't seen any stores that publicly displays and sell those fake MK bags from what I can remember. Maybe in Chinatown and the markets but never in shopping centres [emoji52] P.S I live in Sydney.


Not in the Westfields but in the smaller centre's in the poorer areas like Plumpton. It's definitely interesting to go check them out. Parklea Markets. Sydney markets. Those markets down Liverpool way, I can't remember what they're called. These fake stores are like blue Volkswagons.  You never notice them until you start looking. Usually those stalls in the middle of the walkways. You're not going to find a shop called "the knock - off shop" &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tya21 said:


> You are right, I guess it is no longer about the price and exclusivity of the brand.
> I have seen lots of super high end brand counterfeits that is so so so close to the original, but I've never seen MK's selma/jetset counterfeits that are very good. I didn't think those counterfeiters would give big enough effort on bags that are on the cheaper side. I guess I was wrong! Thanks for the info. Man, there are so much to learn from this forum!


So many people don't even know that ANY bags are counterfeited  and assume everything they buy is legit. At least you are aware of counterfeiting which puts you ahead of the game. Please tell anyone and everyone you know about the counterfeiting criminal business and let them know that if they buy fakes, they are supporting criminals that are involved in drug cartels, child slave labor and even terrorism! I don't think anyone would want to support fakes if they only KNEW! We have a responsibility to help try to stop this or least slow it down. My biggest concern is the poor children that are being kidnapped, beaten and starved, to work for these horrible criminals! That is why I have been reporting fakes for so many years. Any way I can mess up their life, I am happy to help! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please help report! Hideous! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/121662789646?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c53aad80e


----------



## CinthiaZ

YIKES! Please report! Too many bids on this THING!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Michae...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9f423c8d


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> YIKES! Please report! Too many bids on this THING!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Michae...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9f423c8d



Reported, although I was too late.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> YIKES! Please report! Too many bids on this THING!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Michae...101?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9f423c8d





melbo said:


> Reported, although I was too late.



I reported it as well although someone wasted $112.50 on it.


----------



## cdtracing

Who wants to spend $250 for this???

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-fashio...628?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4ef17dac


----------



## cdtracing

And here's another one...YUCK!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2351ebb49f


----------



## cdtracing

Here's another to report....fake Hamilton

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...-Secure-/261915544653?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## cdtracing

And why is this still on EBAY??  This is hideous!!!  Who in the world would spend $150 for this garbage!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...ustable-/161725341641?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I reported it as well although someone wasted $112.50 on it.





melbo said:


> Reported, although I was too late.




Good job, because ebay took it down! At least now the buyer knows it is fake! It is never too late Melbo because ebay does take them down and notify the buyer, even after the auction ends! Good Job! Thanks! 

Wish I had time to report all the others you found CD, but I am headed on the highway, looking for adventure! lol! Have a great weekend and hold down the fort!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Who wants to spend $250 for this???
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-fashio...628?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a4ef17dac


GONE!!  I went ahead and made time to report all the others. Hope they will be gone soon as well.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> GONE!!  I went ahead and made time to report all the others. Hope they will be gone soon as well.



Thank you!!  Just reporting fakes on Ebay is a full time job!  Enjoy your weekend, Cin!


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG!!!  This ZERO Feedback seller has HUNDREDS of fakes listed through some kind of ebay 'redbox store???  Check it out! Unbelievable!! You can only report one listing! Here is what I said...

ZERO FEEDBACK SELLER LISTS HUNDREDS OF FAKES FROM STORE! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197bf2a38

This is really BAD!! Please report!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!!  This ZERO Feedback seller has HUNDREDS of fakes listed through some kind of ebay 'redbox store???  Check it out! Unbelievable!! You can only report one listing! Here is what I said...
> 
> ZERO FEEDBACK SELLER LISTS HUNDREDS OF FAKES FROM STORE!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4197bf2a38
> 
> This is really BAD!! Please report!



Reported but someone paid money for this one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported but someone paid money for this one.


Thanks CD, did you see alll their other ones??  I can't believe they are still up! eBay irritates me. I sent the link to Michael Kors. maybe they will listen to them !


----------



## CinthiaZ

Just got this letter from Michael Kors. I am happy to help them take down the many fake websites. I can't believe the site is still up!! I even called ebay! What is wrong with them??  How many idiots does it take to remove obvious fake listings??  Unbelievable!



Thank you for bringing the website, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...H_DefaultDomain_0&amp;hash=item4197bf2a38&gt; , to our attention.

Fraudulent websites have become of increasing concern, and we are working daily to ensure these sites get taken down. To avoid the risk of purchasing counterfeit merchandise, we recommend buying directly from our official website, www.michaelkors.com, at a Michael Kors retail store, or a reputable department or specialty retailer or e-tailer.
The Michael Kors anti-counterfeiting program works with local, state and federal law enforcement as well as U.S. and foreign customs officials to try and prevent the sale of counterfeit product, and our efforts are greatly assisted by loyal customers like you.

Thank you again, for contacting Michael Kors.

Kind Regards,
Andranette Lovell- Giddings
Consumer Support
MICHAEL KORS
866-709-KORS


----------



## angelinachan

I just saw yesterday that a seller of MK bag that someone has mention before in my local forum that the bag he/she sell are not authentic, now he/she  even dare to post a picture of the inside tag of the bag ( the kinda like plastic thingy one ). It's not a zoom picture, but still. It's the fake MK bag now has the plastic thingy then? So scary


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> And here's another one...YUCK!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...055?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2351ebb49f


Nobody bought that one the first time, so it's relisted. She calls it FAUX right in the description! lol! I finally reported it. Hope you will do it again. The others you posted are gone! Good job! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-NEW-FAUX-LEATHER-SMALL-BAG-WITH-SHOULDER-STRAP-/151719425338?


----------



## CinthiaZ

angelinachan said:


> I just saw yesterday that a seller of MK bag that someone has mention before in my local forum that the bag he/she sell are not authentic, now he/she  even dare to post a picture of the inside tag of the bag ( the kinda like plastic thingy one ). It's not a zoom picture, but still. It's the fake MK bag now has the plastic thingy then? So scary


Just because someone on a forum says somebody's bags are fake, does not necessarily mean that they are. People are wrong about Michael Kors more often than not and everyone thinks they're an expert. 

Please post pics of the bag on our authenticity thread to see if it is authentic or not. We have some of the best authenticators here on the TPF.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Gad Zooks! Is this hideous or what??  Please report! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac50f29d


----------



## dramakween

I know there are lots of fake Michael Kors stuff. I even found a few on Ebay where the seller is trying to sell their fake bags...


----------



## iheart_purses

I think we've got fakes, 
Check out the similar photos, and extremely low feedback of each seller.
Help me report
who sells a casey that low?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353064b6d

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...405?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac45ac45


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Gad Zooks! Is this hideous or what??  Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...309?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac50f29d



Reported the one that sold & the relisted one.  FUGLY!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> I think we've got fakes,
> Check out the similar photos, and extremely low feedback of each seller.
> Help me report
> who sells a casey that low?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353064b6d
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...405?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac45ac45



Not enough pictures to determine authenticity but on one listing the tag is not right.  Feed back low & one has only sold some kind of bustier.  The other seller has also sold bustiers but also a bag with a stock photo.  I wouldn't trust these sellers & would not buy from them.  If it looks too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## iheart_purses

cdtracing said:


> Not enough pictures to determine authenticity but on one listing the tag is not right.  Feed back low & one has only sold some kind of bustier.  The other seller has also sold bustiers but also a bag with a stock photo.  I wouldn't trust these sellers & would not buy from them.  If it looks too good to be true, it probably is.



Check out the way Michael kors is written on the bag, look closely at that hideous hanging key tag and the lock .... Dead on fake
Also handles look a bit wonky where sewn onto the bag.


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> Check out the way Michael kors is written on the bag, look closely at that hideous hanging key tag and the lock .... Dead on fake
> Also handles look a bit wonky where sewn onto the bag.



Often times, these types of sellers will use stock photos from MK or steal pics of a bag off the internet & use those.  The bag the buyer receives is not the one they pictured.  They will also deliberately not post pictures of tags, interior, stamps, ect so they cannot be authenticated.


----------



## MKbaglover

It gets worse, fake dust bags for sale!! Someone has bid!! At least it looks fake to me but it could just be old......
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aad0b994e


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> It gets worse, fake dust bags for sale!! Someone has bid!! At least it looks fake to me but it could just be old......
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aad0b994e


I don't know for sure so I won't report it.  Not good to hurt a seller unless 100% positive. There are not enough close up pics to be able to tell, and it could just be a bad photo.


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't know for sure so I won't report it.  Not good to hurt a seller unless 100% positive. There are not enough close up pics to be able to tell, and it could just be a bad photo.


I definitely wasn't sure enough to report it, I haven't owned MK long enough to know all their old dust bag styles, it just looked off to me and I couldn't believe someone would go as far to sell fake dust bags!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I think we've got fakes,
> Check out the similar photos, and extremely low feedback of each seller.
> Help me report
> who sells a casey that low?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...813?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2353064b6d
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...405?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aac45ac45


They were both taken down. Did you report them?


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I definitely wasn't sure enough to report it, I haven't owned MK long enough to know all their old dust bag styles, it just looked off to me and I couldn't believe someone would go as far to sell fake dust bags!!


Oh yes they do! Not often, but I've seen a few.


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> They were both taken down. Did you report them?



Yes I did, they were about as real as this one 
https://instagram.com/p/xjh4D-xqKP/
(I see pictures of this kind on instagram all the time from people trying to sell fake Mk.)
The picture of the bag they had on ebay didn't even match the stock photo they stole. 
I wouldn't report someone unless I was sure and I feel it's important to protect unsuspecting victims


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> It gets worse, fake dust bags for sale!! Someone has bid!! At least it looks fake to me but it could just be old......
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aad0b994e



With only 1 picture, it's hard to tell but it  looks to very cheap material.  I certainly wouldn't bid on it.


----------



## iheart_purses

MKbaglover said:


> It gets worse, fake dust bags for sale!! Someone has bid!! At least it looks fake to me but it could just be old......
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aad0b994e



Never ever seen one of that cheap material, also they usually have a drawstring
you'd be better off buying a pillowcase to store your bag


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> Yes I did, they were about as real as this one
> https://instagram.com/p/xjh4D-xqKP/
> (I see pictures of this kind on instagram all the time from people trying to sell fake Mk.)
> The picture of the bag they had on ebay didn't even match the stock photo they stole.
> I wouldn't report someone unless I was sure and I feel it's important to protect unsuspecting victims


That's good, you are 100% certain, because many people are reporting perfectly authentic bags. There are so many rumors out there about what makes MK authentic. Many are reporting bags with contrast stitching on them, because they believe MK does not use any contrast stitching on their designs. This is just one of many false rumors.

It is good to report fakes to keep them out of circulation.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> With only 1 picture, it's hard to tell but it  looks to very cheap material.  I certainly wouldn't bid on it.





iheart_purses said:


> Never ever seen one of that cheap material, also they usually have a drawstring
> you'd be better off buying a pillowcase to store your bag



You guys are good. I can't tell the material from that photo. It almost looks like like paper, huh?  But it could be the photo too. Not sure.


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> That's good, you are 100% certain, because many people are reporting perfectly authentic bags. There are so many rumors out there about what makes MK authentic. Many are reporting bags with contrast stitching on them, because they believe MK does not use any contrast stitching on their designs. This is just one of many false rumors.
> 
> It is good to report fakes to keep them out of circulation.



Yup I have been studying bags for quite some time now, it is my hobby  I feel completely confident in authenticating something for myself but I would be too scared to do it for someone else.
I feel it is like community service to report fakes on eBay


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> Yup I have been studying bags for quite some time now, it is my hobby  I feel completely confident in authenticating something for myself but I would be too scared to do it for someone else.
> I feel it is like community service to report fakes on eBay


That's why I have all of my bags authenticated before I list them, so I can prove they are authentic. That really helps. Even though I know they are, it's good to have proof.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> That's why I have all of my bags authenticated before I list them, so I can prove they are authentic. That really helps. Even though I know they are, it's good to have proof.



+1  You got that right!


----------



## jmjm20122012

Has anyone emailed MK online to get their assistance with authentication?


----------



## iheart_purses

jmjm20122012 said:


> Has anyone emailed MK online to get their assistance with authentication?



I did once, this is embarrassing.... It was when I first started out and was about to get my second bag but wasn't sure of the site. That was my first encounter with a counterfeit site, so young and innocent, I know. They told me they could not verify it unless it came from their store. 
Someone else I know called to see if they would verify a bag for her on a retail website, can't remember what it is called but it was a legit site, they told her the same thing, they won't authenticate it unless you bought it at the MK store. I think it just means they are too lazy and we already know most staff seem to know less about the bags than we do


----------



## CinthiaZ

jmjm20122012 said:


> Has anyone emailed MK online to get their assistance with authentication?


I did once, and they never got back to me. The phone agent sent me a link who to email about it. No reply at all. I had to go to an authenticating website that does Michael Kors. I had a buyer trying to claim one of my MK bags was fake. I had to prove her wrong , to ebay, and I did! They will only accept evaluations from MK or paid professionals.


----------



## jmjm20122012

Bummer.... I never heard from them either


----------



## CinthiaZ

jmjm20122012 said:


> Bummer.... I never heard from them either


It doesn't cost that much to use a paid professional. It only cost me 15.00! Was well worth not having to refund 500.00 because my buyer claimed it was fake. I knew she was wrong. i woudn't be caught dead with a fake!  I went to this website  http://*****************.com/   For only 7.50 they will look at a listing BEFORE you you buy it. I think it is well worth it to not get stuck with a fake.  There are so many super fakes out there!


----------



## cdtracing

MK doesn't want to authenticate bags especially if they weren't purchased from their website.  When I've reported fake websites to them, I always get a response that bags should be purchased from them & not other sites like Ebay in order to guarantee authenticity.  It's better to go to a website like *****************.com & pay a nominal fee for an authentication.


----------



## cdtracing

Tradesy is having a price drop on MK.  If anyone shops on this site, be careful.  I just reported 3 fakes being sold as genuine.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Tradesy is having a price drop on MK.  If anyone shops on this site, be careful.  I just reported 3 fakes being sold as genuine.


WOW! Good catch!


----------



## iheart_purses

I have a silly question, I have never bought a bag off amazon before, so I am wondering are they guaranteed authentic because it is coming from an amazon "store" or is it just like ebay, where people can try to sell fakes if they want???


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> I have a silly question, I have never bought a bag off amazon before, so I am wondering are they guaranteed authentic because it is coming from an amazon "store" or is it just like ebay, where people can try to sell fakes if they want???



It's just like eBay......


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I have a silly question, I have never bought a bag off amazon before, so I am wondering are they guaranteed authentic because it is coming from an amazon "store" or is it just like ebay, where people can try to sell fakes if they want???


It is like ebay, but sice you are a member here, you can always have a listing looked at on our authenticity thread before you buy anything.


----------



## lvmk

See a fake Michael Kors item on eBay? Post here so PurseForum members can report it! 

To report fake items on Bonanzle, email support@bonanzle.com with the link to the Booth and tell them what's fake. They are really good at removing items.

To report an item on eBay, click the "Report item" button circled in red.






Please make sure the item is fake before you report it. If you're not sure, make sure to post the item in question in the Authenticate This Michael Kors thread before you report it.

Thank you for reporting!

>Authenticate This Michael Kors *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting*

NOTE: OPs, I hope this thread is allowed. The LV forum had one for a very long time and I noticed that the MK forum didn't have such a thread.


----------



## lvmk

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...l-Kors-Bags-/231636039451?hash=item35ee95771b


----------



## lvmk

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...oulder-bags-/171873362112?hash=item28047360c0


----------



## CinthiaZ

lvmk said:


> See a fake Michael Kors item on eBay? Post here so PurseForum members can report it!
> 
> To report fake items on Bonanzle, email support@bonanzle.com with the link to the Booth and tell them what's fake. They are really good at removing items.
> 
> To report an item on eBay, click the "Report item" button circled in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please make sure the item is fake before you report it. If you're not sure, make sure to post the item in question in the Authenticate This Michael Kors thread before you report it.
> 
> Thank you for reporting!
> 
> >Authenticate This Michael Kors *Read 1st Page BEFORE posting*
> 
> NOTE: OPs, I hope this thread is allowed. The LV forum had one for a very long time and I noticed that the MK forum didn't have such a thread.


We do have a similar thread but not so obvious.


----------



## Swanky

Can you link the thread? Maybe I can merge them?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can you link the thread? Maybe I can merge them?


Had to go back a few pages to find it. Not many participate with this here, sadly. The more fakes we take off of the internet, is best for all of us. What many don't realize is how this counterfeit market, drives up the prices of the authentic bags, because of the revenue these designers are losing to these counterfeiters! 

I guess they think, they don't need to worry about it because they only buy from Michael Kors directly. Well, when the same bag cost double next year, part of the reason is their loss of revenue to these counterfeiters! The more fake websites and listings we get put out of business, the better off we ALL are. 

Here is the link to the thread we have been using. Hope we haven't been braking any rules. We are just flabbergasted at all the hideous fakes we run into when shopping online. It does help to make sure they are fake with others opinions before reporting. I hate to see perfectly good bags get reported and is why I started our "false rumors" thread. I saw so many claiming perfectly good MK bags were fakes, because of these ridiculous rumors and hope it helps to stop false reporting. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/are-there-fake-micheal-kors-bags-437098.html


----------



## Swanky

Oh I've seen that thread but never opened it!
The title is slightly misleading, I thought it was a discussion thread. :shame:
I'll change the title to more accurately reflect the threads use now and merge these


----------



## CinthiaZ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I've seen that thread but never opened it!
> The title is slightly misleading, I thought it was a discussion thread. :shame:
> I'll change the title to more accurately reflect the threads use now and merge these


Thanks Swanky Mama!!!  You are such a great help for us here. We are really enjoying our new Reference Library and now this! Plus I love the notation added to the title of the authenticity threads to "Read the Rules on the First Page" !!  You are really making this site so user friendly. We LOVE it!! Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Swanky

Glad to hear the feedback!


----------



## lvmk

Just disregard this post; already done!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lvmk said:


> Just disregard this post; already done!


No, you have done us a favor! The administrator Swanky Mama has combined our old thread with this new one you just started, and now it has the correct thread title! THANK YOU!


----------



## 6wfacer

Hi guys,

New to this site. Came across this when trying to verify a site that was purporting to sell Genuine MK bags (I did a bit of a research and their old webiste has been closed down because of legal action of counterfeit items by MK) - website in question is http://michaelkors2015outlet.com/.

Anyways, looking for a MK Riley satchel as a Birthday present for my Girlfriend (she saw one when we were on holiday in Berlin, and has fallen in love with it). I have found these two on eBay, and would like to know whether you think either are legit or fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371401330671?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...UE-/111732181578?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368

Thanks


----------



## HotMama2007

6wfacer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to this site. Came across this when trying to verify a site that was purporting to sell Genuine MK bags (I did a bit of a research and their old webiste has been closed down because of legal action of counterfeit items by MK) - website in question is http://michaelkors2015outlet.com/.
> 
> Anyways, looking for a MK Riley satchel as a Birthday present for my Girlfriend (she saw one when we were on holiday in Berlin, and has fallen in love with it). I have found these two on eBay, and would like to know whether you think either are legit or fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371401330671?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...UE-/111732181578?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> 
> Thanks



I can't help with authenticity but there is another thread specifically for authenticating MK. Here's a link
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...michael-kors-read-1st-page-before-895098.html


----------



## CinthiaZ

6wfacer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New to this site. Came across this when trying to verify a site that was purporting to sell Genuine MK bags (I did a bit of a research and their old webiste has been closed down because of legal action of counterfeit items by MK) - website in question is http://michaelkors2015outlet.com/.
> 
> Anyways, looking for a MK Riley satchel as a Birthday present for my Girlfriend (she saw one when we were on holiday in Berlin, and has fallen in love with it). I have found these two on eBay, and would like to know whether you think either are legit or fake. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371401330671?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&fromMakeTrack=true
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTHENTIC...UE-/111732181578?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368
> 
> Thanks


Hello and welcome to the TPF. Please build up your post count to at least 25 posts, and become a participating member of this forum. That way you will know which thread to use for authentications and you will become familiar with how to use this site. The previous poster gave you the link to the correct thread and there are rules posted on the first page which you need to learn, I only do authentications for our members here that do not primarily use this site for free authentications. I also do not do evaluations for those who just come here to get a free authentication. There is a really good website you can go to that will look at listings for you and do evaluations. Here is the link to their site. I use them all the time and they reply very quickly. They even have a list of trusted ebay sellers that sell authentic bags only. here is their link.   http://*****************.com/   They only charge 7.50 which is well worth it to not get stuck with a fake! 

We hope you will get to know us here and become a participating member of the TPF! We have a lot of fun here sharing bags and ideas. Also there are many pics you can look at to compare these listing to. We even have an entire thread just for the Riley bag!  Thank you and welcome to the TPF!


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG!! Can you believe this is bid over 100.00??  HIDEOUS fake! Look at that interior!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ATCHEL-NWOT-/171875952765?hash=item28049ae87d


----------



## medeir86

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!! Can you believe this is bid over 100.00??  HIDEOUS fake! Look at that interior!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ATCHEL-NWOT-/171875952765?hash=item28049ae87d




Oh my. That's just sad.


----------



## trefusisgirl

I have reported some clearly obvious hideous fakes on ebay recently.  Yet despite reporting them, they still remain on their up for auction.  1 even didn't sell & was relisted.  I am trying to help others not get stuck with "Turkey" specials and yet ebay don't seem to take these reported bags off.  They are so ugly with the real fake lining, clearly not genuine, frustrates me!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> I have reported some clearly obvious hideous fakes on ebay recently.  Yet despite reporting them, they still remain on their up for auction.  1 even didn't sell & was relisted.  I am trying to help others not get stuck with "Turkey" specials and yet ebay don't seem to take these reported bags off.  They are so ugly with the real fake lining, clearly not genuine, frustrates me!


Me too, I feel sorry the ones who actually pay a high price on ebay (still less than retail)  for what they think is real but the bag simply looks good in the pics.  They don't even realise they can the real deal for cheaper in the sales!  The ones that bid £50 for a brand new selma satchel know they what they are getting. As for the ugly ones, I don't know who buys them!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Me too, I feel sorry the ones who actually pay a high price on ebay (still less than retail)  for what they think is real but the bag simply looks good in the pics.  They don't even realise they can the real deal for cheaper in the sales!  The ones that bid £50 for a brand new selma satchel know they what they are getting. As for the ugly ones, I don't know who buys them!




Well no one bought this, it ended up being relisted.  It is one of the worst I've seen.






I reported it, yet it is still there!  

I have seen a few sell, there was a terrible jet set tote the other day with the same lining as this one and it had loads of bids.  I do think some people don't know what to look for.  Some just don't care it isn't real.

Some people buy them knowingly though.  There is someone at work who has bought a "Chanel" bag on holiday and knew it was fake and was chuffed with it.  I just couldn't knowingly use a fake bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Well no one bought this, it ended up being relisted.  It is one of the worst I've seen.
> 
> View attachment 3088178
> 
> View attachment 3088179
> 
> 
> I reported it, yet it is still there!
> 
> I have seen a few sell, there was a terrible jet set tote the other day with the same lining as this one and it had loads of bids.  I do think some people don't know what to look for.  Some just don't care it isn't real.
> 
> Some people buy them knowingly though.  There is someone at work who has bought a "Chanel" bag on holiday and knew it was fake and was chuffed with it.  I just couldn't knowingly use a fake bag.


That's what this thread is for! If more of us report them, they will get removed! Please share the link so we can help to report it!!  Let's get it goin on, girls!!! I hate these fakes and seeing people get ripped off by these sellers! If we all report the same listing, ebay will take it down. There is power in numbers! let's DO this!


----------



## CinthiaZ

There is 9 minutes left on this ! Please report!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...-/171875952765?hash=item28049ae87d&rmvSB=true


----------



## CinthiaZ

PLEASE REPORT!!  This is a knock of of the MK McGraw bag. Very close but incorrect zippers and lining. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...S-TAN-BROWN-/191652738595?hash=item2c9f64b623


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> That's what this thread is for! If more of us report them, they will get removed! Please share the link so we can help to report it!!  Let's get it goin on, girls!!! I hate these fakes and seeing people get ripped off by these sellers! If we all report the same listing, ebay will take it down. There is power in numbers! let's DO this!




Cinthia - can u report ebay UK ones?  Only the ones I find are on there as located in UK?


----------



## trefusisgirl

Please report this it's the one I showed pics of and is awful!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261987597046&globalID=EBAY-GB 

I hope this is the link as doing this on my iphone!!

Thanks ladies.  Let's get these fakes off so unsuspecting people don't pay and receive a counterfiet item.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Another one on ebay UK, loving the lining - not!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181823154800&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## trefusisgirl

And more ..... 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111735217797&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## trefusisgirl

Sorry I am on a roll!!!

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=252046186689&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Cinthia - can u report ebay UK ones?  Only the ones I find are on there as located in UK?


Yes! Just provide the link!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes! Just provide the link!




That's great. I have provided a few links to various ones.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> That's great. I have provided a few links to various ones.


I saw that and I reported all 3 of them. I hope others will as well. Seems there is only a couple of us that do this here, unless they are remaining anonymous, I am hoping. The counterfeit business does affect all of us, because these designers are losing millions to these counterfeiters! The result???  UP go the prices of the bags we buy!! So if anyone thinks it doesn't affect you?? Think again!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I saw that and I reported all 3 of them. I hope others will as well. Seems there is only a couple of us that do this here, unless they are remaining anonymous, I am hoping. The counterfeit business does affect all of us, because these designers are losing millions to these counterfeiters! The result???  UP go the prices of the bags we buy!! So if anyone thinks it doesn't affect you?? Think again!




Exactly and I will never understand why someone knowingly buys a fake and thinks it is okay.  I wouldn't mind but I do feel MK's are reasonably priced and you can get very good deals on genuine items.  I love knowing I got a lovely bag for a good deal price (means I can justify buying all that I do.)

I wish there was a way we could encourage all the MK contributers to report fakes as it would be a helluva lot of pressure on ebay etc, if they had all the participants reporting when fakes are seen. 

Thanks for reporting those ones they were awful.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> PLEASE REPORT!!  This is a knock of of the MK McGraw bag. Very close but incorrect zippers and lining.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...S-TAN-BROWN-/191652738595?hash=item2c9f64b623




Reported.


----------



## trefusisgirl

another one:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Micheal-Kors-Bag-/111732536160?hash=item1a03c73360


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...her-Handbag-/252046819671?hash=item3aaf294157


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...her-Handbag-/252046819671?hash=item3aaf294157


reported both! THis seller has more listed if you view her other items for sale. All 3 are fake! Usually when they have new bags listed, if you check their other listings, they have more. I'll bet there are more in her completed listings that she already sold! They can be reported too. It would help a buyer trying to do a return, even though the listing has ended.

OMG! I was right! She has sold seven of them already! Please report them! 

Here is what I put and you capy pastes. Makes it faster for you.


Seller has THREE fakes listed!! Incorrect color of paperwork and interior is commonly seen on fakes! SOLD SEVEN MORE!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> reported both! THis seller has more listed if you view her other items for sale. All 3 are fake! Usually when they have new bags listed, if you check their other listings, they have more. I'll bet there are more in her completed listings that she already sold! They can be reported too. It would help a buyer trying to do a return, even though the listing has ended.
> 
> OMG! I was right! She has sold seven of them already! Please report them!
> 
> Here is what I put and you capy pastes. Makes it faster for you.
> 
> 
> Seller has THREE fakes listed!! Incorrect color of paperwork and interior is commonly seen on fakes! SOLD SEVEN MORE!




So she has, will report them all.  Will remember to look at the other items for sale and sold items in future. what is wrong with these people, they must know it is a criminal act!


----------



## Sweedie

tazfrk said:


> It should be paper on the handles not plastic.


I just got a Selma and the paper on the handles and strap is like a waxed tissue paper. There was some kind of spongy plastic type material to prevent the hardware on the two handles from rubbing against the saffiano leather. I appreciate the fact that they try to keep the bags looking nice until I get them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> So she has, will report them all.  Will remember to look at the other items for sale and sold items in future. what is wrong with these people, they must know it is a criminal act!


Not necessarily. There are many fake websites that look just like the MK website, that claim they are outlet stores. Many of these sellers buy them to resell, having no idea they are fakes! The real criminals here are the ones setting up these fake online outlets deceiving people into thinking their bags are real.and are coming directly from Michael Kors.  The people that buy them are often ignorant to the fact of all these fake websites. Here is a perfect example of one.  http://www.michaelkors-special.com/

These are what we need to get removed! We report them to Michael Kors themselves who has their attorneys take them down.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sweedie said:


> I just got a Selma and the paper on the handles and strap is like a waxed tissue paper. There was some kind of spongy plastic type material to prevent the hardware on the two handles from rubbing against the saffiano leather. I appreciate the fact that they try to keep the bags looking nice until I get them.


Hello, you are responding to an old post from 2013! lol! . Back then MK used tissue paper to wrap the handles. That has changed since then.and they now come in various ways, depending who packaged it and what store. Since you are new, I suggest checking the dates of posts you are reading and responding to, so you don't bring up old posts from years ago.  I did the same thing when I first joined! lol!  Just a friendly tip. Welcome to the TPF! Please show pics of your bags!


----------



## Nan246

Please report this item selling for almost same price as a real one.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181821473116


----------



## trefusisgirl

Nan246 said:


> Please report this item selling for almost same price as a real one.
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181821473116





Wow they are having a joke right!  That is obviously fake and the dollars they are asking! Someone will get burnt on that.  We really need to try and publicise this thread to get loads of us reporting the clear fakes that seem to be swarming around a lot at the moment.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow they are having a joke right!  That is obviously fake and the dollars they are asking! Someone will get burnt on that.  We really need to try and publicise this thread to get loads of us reporting the clear fakes that seem to be swarming around a lot at the moment.


WHile having many of us reporting is good, publicizing this thread is not necessarily the best venue. Many people THINK perfectly good bags are fake. I personally would rather have quality people who KNOW what they are reporting. We wouldn't want to hurt perfectly good sellers . We must be absolutely certain before we report anything. That is why this thread is good so we can discuss, and be sure. But that is no doubt FAKE and I will report before she relists. Thank God no one bought it yet!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Publicizing this thread is not necessarily the best venue. Many people THINK perfectly good bags are fake. I personally would rather have quality people who KNOW what they are reporting. We wouldn't want to hurt perfectly good sellers . We must be absolutely certain before we report anything. That is why this thread is good so we can discuss, and be sure!




Oh okay, I just thought that if clear fakes were identified it would help get them off the market.  I did say to someone earlier that some are really obvious and some are so good it is difficult to tell.  I only ever report the ones I am 100 per cent certain on, or ones you list as fake, as you are our resident expert in the field, so I know they are.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nan246 said:


> Please report this item selling for almost same price as a real one.
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/181821473116


Reported!


----------



## Nan246

Thank you. I was burned once, and I wouldn't want it to happen to another person. I only report obvious fakes especially at this price. Some even claimed that they went to the mk store and they said it was authentic. I read that mk sa are not allowed to say anything about the authenticity.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nan246 said:


> Thank you. I was burned once, and I wouldn't want it to happen to another person. I only report obvious fakes especially at this price. Some even claimed that they went to the mk store and they said it was authentic. I read that mk sa are not allowed to say anything about the authenticity.


You are right! Sales reps are NOT authenticators and they are told not to do so, but many of them do it anyway because they want to sell you a bag from them. What they are told to say, is if you didn't get the bag from them, it is probably a fake. What they are not considering is the huge resale market of preowned designer bags, that were purchased from them in the first place! I am so glad more of you are coming here to help report. At one time it was only 3 of us. We have taken down hundreds of fakes and we have even removed some fake websites, which is where most are getting these fakes to sell! If you ever see a fake website, you report that directly to Michael Kors through their 'contact us' link.


----------



## Nan246

Thank you Cinthia. I had a really bad experience when I bought my first Mk bag. The seller was so mean and nasty to me saying I was the stupid one who bought it. I got some money back. Since then, I've learn so much from everyone here on the forum. Thanks again.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nan246 said:


> Thank you Cinthia. I had a really bad experience when I bought my first Mk bag. The seller was so mean and nasty to me saying I was the stupid one who bought it. I got some money back. Since then, I've learn so much from everyone here on the forum. Thanks again.


I hate sellers like that! Sorry you had to go through that! But on the upside it has made you more aware and it is good you are helping others now. Some good comes out of every bad experience and is how we learn. Yes this forum is awesome and I have learned so much here too.. The ladies here are great and always so helpful.


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321828024349&globalID=EBAY-GB 

I tried approaching this seller as they have 100 per cent feedback to ask as the bag was a gift if they were aware it was counterfiet and obviously selling it on ebay wasn't allowed.

They asked me if I was "shore" lol as their husband had purchased it as a gift and they had lost the receipt!

I responded that their was a clear marker as to why I was aware it was not a genuine kors bag and that they were putting their 100 per cent feedback in jeopardy.

That, nor reporting to ebay has made a difference & they are still trying to sell it for £250!  Ebay seems useless at removing counterfiet items
But from I can gather, sometimes good at removing genuine ones.

Feel like I am flogging a dead horse!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh okay, I just thought that if clear fakes were identified it would help get them off the market.  I did say to someone earlier that some are really obvious and some are so good it is difficult to tell.  I only ever report the ones I am 100 per cent certain on, or ones you list as fake, as you are our resident expert in the field, so I know they are.


That bag was fake and it was taken down! Good job!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> That bag was fake and it was taken down! Good job!




Yeah sorry i meant to post an update on that. She obviously either didn't know, or did and me making contact with her worried her.   As she had 100 per cent feedback I felt it was fair to message her and give her the info. Just glad no one ended up with it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

This seller is buying fake MK off of a fakes website and selling them on ebay! Please help report all of them! The first link is a link to all the bags she has listed. The second link is to just one bag in case the first link doesn't work for you, then you can go to "see other items' to see the other fakes she is selling. We need to get these OUT of circulation! Please report!

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item=121734686063&hash=item1c57f3e56f&_ssn=polystore07&rt=nc


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...r-Bag-Purse-/121736432041?hash=item1c580e89a9


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Yeah sorry i meant to post an update on that. She obviously either didn't know, or did and me making contact with her worried her.   As she had 100 per cent feedback I felt it was fair to message her and give her the info. Just glad no one ended up with it.


I hope she did remove it herself. That is good you gave her a heads up. I have mixed feelings about contacting sellers as often they become very argumentative and defensive. Some appreciate it , but most don't I have found. Silly, when we are only trying to help them keep their accounts! This last one I just posted is really BAD! She is buying fakes off of fakes websites and listing them on ebay. She has to be stopped! She has at least 15 of them listed and has sold several already! I noticed some of her feedback was 'interesting'.  Here is the linl to her listings again. Please report! Let me know if you can't see them from this link and I will give you another one. 


http://www.ebay.com/sch/polystore07...5a&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684


----------



## hippiechic

CinthiaZ said:


> Not necessarily. There are many fake websites that look just like the MK website, that claim they are outlet stores. Many of these sellers buy them to resell, having no idea they are fakes! The real criminals here are the ones setting up these fake online outlets deceiving people into thinking their bags are real.and are coming directly from Michael Kors.  The people that buy them are often ignorant to the fact of all these fake websites. Here is a perfect example of one.  http://www.michaelkors-special.com/
> 
> These are what we need to get removed! We report them to Michael Kors themselves who has their attorneys take them down.


 
I haven't been on the site for awhile and have not read all of the pages, but regarding this particular website - all I can say is WOW.  I looked at some of the bags (def some of them are super fake-o just at a glance) and I must admit they sure looked very much like the real thing.  For instance, the travel tote.  Of course there is no pic of the interior and no close ups of the exterior but these criminals have come along way.  Can someone point out some of the latest clues?  Thank you!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> This seller is buying fake MK off of a fakes website and selling them on ebay! Please help report all of them! The first link is a link to all the bags she has listed. The second link is to just one bag in case the first link doesn't work for you, then you can go to "see other items' to see the other fakes she is selling. We need to get these OUT of circulation! Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?item=121734686063&hash=item1c57f3e56f&_ssn=polystore07&rt=nc
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...r-Bag-Purse-/121736432041?hash=item1c580e89a9




Well the first one doesn't work and the second one says that it has been removed.  I imagine that is down to you, well done another fake gone.

I am noticing a sudden influx of fake wallets and iphone cases on ebay uk at the moment, as well as the handbags.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I hope she did remove it herself. That is good you gave her a heads up. I have mixed feelings about contacting sellers as often they become very argumentative and defensive. Some appreciate it , but most don't I have found. Silly, when we are only trying to help them keep their accounts! This last one I just posted is really BAD! She is buying fakes off of fakes websites and listing them on ebay. She has to be stopped! She has at least 15 of them listed and has sold several already! I noticed some of her feedback was 'interesting'.  Here is the linl to her listings again. Please report! Let me know if you can't see them from this link and I will give you another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/polystore07...5a&LH_Complete=1&rt=nc&_trksid=p2046732.m1684




She has no listings at the moment so hopefully she is gone until she pops up again with another user name!

Ebay really do need to be a lot more active on policing fakes as it is also their reputation that gets damaged by letting so many on their sites.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> She has no listings at the moment so hopefully she is gone until she pops up again with another user name!
> 
> Ebay really do need to be a lot more active on policing fakes as it is also their reputation that gets damaged by letting so many on their sites.


Too cool! We just took down about 15 of her hideous fakes! WHOOP! :busted


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Well the first one doesn't work and the second one says that it has been removed.  I imagine that is down to you, well done another fake gone.
> 
> I am noticing a sudden influx of fake wallets and iphone cases on ebay uk at the moment, as well as the handbags.


Yes, ebay took them all down. She had quite a few! Thank goodness thy are gone! I am sure she now has limits on her account. It feels so great to stop thes scammers, passing off fakes as genuine!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, ebay took them all down. She had quite a few! Thank goodness thy are gone! I am sure she now has limits on her account. It feels so great to stop thes scammers, passing off fakes as genuine!




It does feel good.  If I was mk himself I think I would consider actually employing someone to monitor the auction sites, etc, to knock the rubbish fakes that are on them on the head.  It could be their sole job in the mk empire.

Maybe i'll send in my cv and a recommendation for the post to be created lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> It does feel good.  If I was mk himself I think I would consider actually employing someone to monitor the auction sites, etc, to knock the rubbish fakes that are on them on the head.  It could be their sole job in the mk empire.
> 
> Maybe i'll send in my cv and a recommendation for the post to be created lol.


I assure you they already have that department. You can even contact it on their website through their messaging. They count on people like us to help them. We have already had several fakes websites taken down by reporting them to MK. They have lawyers for this even that hve to contact the internet police, to get these sites taken down. Just go to the 'contact us' page on the MK website and send them links. I have received many thank you email replies from them. They really appreciate us.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Yikes! Please report! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-Kors-handbag-/252036079576?hash=item3aae855fd8


----------



## CinthiaZ

Report please. So sick of seeing that hideous lining! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/321840981879?hash=item4aef37a777


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yikes! Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-Kors-handbag-/252036079576?hash=item3aae855fd8



Listing has ended.  Someone paid money for this crap.  I reported anyway!  Seller doesn't have any other listings.


----------



## Jacobshy

I'll try to find one


----------



## CinthiaZ

Uhg...All over ebay. This is ridiculous.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Michae...ndbag-Purse-/151788535074?hash=item23574d3d22


----------



## CinthiaZ

Shouldn't be hard! lol! There's way too many!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Thanks!


----------



## hippiechic

Last night I reported 3 fake MKs to eBay - all in a matter of minutes.  All 3 were newly listed.  I also reported a fake site to MK but was told they were already aware of that one (mknewbags.com) I have seen an influx of the online 'outlet' MK bags attempting to be sold on some facebook garage sale sites.  I report those when I see them as well.  I think these ladies are buying the fake MKs, they get them and immediately realize they are probably not real (based mainly on the quality) and then try to pass them on to another unwitting person.  I have occasionally sent private messages to the sellers and have been met with both sincere thanks and 'how dare you' hostility!  So, I try to leave it up to the administrators of the sites.  When asked, I tell folks when the deal looks too good to be true, unless of course the bag is totally ragged out, then it most likely isn't authentic.


----------



## trefusisgirl

hippiechic said:


> Last night I reported 3 fake MKs to eBay - all in a matter of minutes.  All 3 were newly listed.  I also reported a fake site to MK but was told they were already aware of that one (mknewbags.com) I have seen an influx of the online 'outlet' MK bags attempting to be sold on some facebook garage sale sites.  I report those when I see them as well.  I think these ladies are buying the fake MKs, they get them and immediately realize they are probably not real (based mainly on the quality) and then try to pass them on to another unwitting person.  I have occasionally sent private messages to the sellers and have been met with both sincere thanks and 'how dare you' hostility!  So, I try to leave it up to the administrators of the sites.  When asked, I tell folks when the deal looks too good to be true, unless of course the bag is totally ragged out, then it most likely isn't authentic.




Sad isn't it that people knowingly do this.  Ebay uk seems to be seeing a real influx recently.  Phone cases seem to be a popular fake as well as bags.

I would only approach a seller with 100 per cent feedback as in my head I kinda think that they wouldn't risk their feedback knowlingly selling a fake bag and therefore I feel it fair to give them the benefit of the doubt.  Plus ebay doesn't seem to be that reactive when you do report them over here.


----------



## CinthiaZ

hippiechic said:


> Last night I reported 3 fake MKs to eBay - all in a matter of minutes.  All 3 were newly listed.  I also reported a fake site to MK but was told they were already aware of that one (mknewbags.com) I have seen an influx of the online 'outlet' MK bags attempting to be sold on some facebook garage sale sites.  I report those when I see them as well.  I think these ladies are buying the fake MKs, they get them and immediately realize they are probably not real (based mainly on the quality) and then try to pass them on to another unwitting person.  I have occasionally sent private messages to the sellers and have been met with both sincere thanks and 'how dare you' hostility!  So, I try to leave it up to the administrators of the sites.  When asked, I tell folks when the deal looks too good to be true, unless of course the bag is totally ragged out, then it most likely isn't authentic.





trefusisgirl said:


> Sad isn't it that people knowingly do this.  Ebay uk seems to be seeing a real influx recently.  Phone cases seem to be a popular fake as well as bags.
> 
> I would only approach a seller with 100 per cent feedback as in my head I kinda think that they wouldn't risk their feedback knowlingly selling a fake bag and therefore I feel it fair to give them the benefit of the doubt.  Plus ebay doesn't seem to be that reactive when you do report them over here.




I think part of the problem is uneducated consumers. I wonder if these women knew about the poor abused children being kidnapped to use for child slave labor, if they would still purchase these bags?? Many seem to think they are smart saving money on fakes. I really don't think they realize the horrible criminal element behind all of it. ie; drug cartels, mafias, and even terrorists.

I also do not understand why the designers don't start some kind of campaign for public awareness regarding counterfeits . I see hundreds of articles online, in magazines, etc., about counterfeiters getting busted and going to prison. I even read about individuals getting busted for reselling them. However, there is never any mention of it on television in the news?  I think some of us here on the purse forum work harder to make the public aware and we can only do so much. 

Just think what these designers could accomplish if they all banned together to start a huge public awareness campaign. It would certainly be in their best interest to do this, since it is their hard work being stolen and they lose millions to these counterfeiters each year. . Because the root of the problem is demand. Where there is a demand , there will always be a supply. If they could make the fakes less desirable and educate the public exactly whom they are contributing to, when they buy a fake??  I really believe the demand would go away, thus kill the suppliers. It's the only way and I really don't understand why they don't make more awareness about this.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I think part of the problem is uneducated consumers. I wonder if these women knew about the poor abused children being kidnapped to use for child slave labor, if they would still purchase these bags?? Many seem to think they are smart saving money on fakes. I really don't think they realize the horrible criminal element behind all of it. ie; drug cartels, mafias, and even terrorists.
> 
> I also do not understand why the designers don't start some kind of campaign for public awareness regarding counterfeits . I see hundreds of articles online, in magazines, etc., about counterfeiters getting busted and going to prison. I even read about individuals getting busted for reselling them. However, there is never any mention of it on television in the news?  I think some of us here on the purse forum work harder to make the public aware and we can only do so much.
> 
> Just think what these designers could accomplish if they all banned together to start a huge public awareness campaign. It would certainly be in their best interest to do this, since it is their hard work being stolen and they lose millions to these counterfeiters each year. . Because the root of the problem is demand. Where there is a demand , there will always be a supply. If they could make the fakes less desirable and educate the public exactly whom they are contributing to, when they buy a fake??  I really believe the demand would go away, thus kill the suppliers. It's the only way and I really don't understand why they don't make more awareness about this.




Totally agree if they publicised how these bags came into being and actually showed videos on their sites to show how/where fakes are made, what to look out for, what materials are used on fakes, etc, etc then these illegal products would loose a lot of their market.  They would get more business as consumers would appreciate them taking the time to educate potential customers rather than hiding away from the fact designer bags are ripped off all the time.  

In a way it's a shame u can't contact people bidding on fake bags to let them know they are being ripped of.  If they are knowingly doing it then it is up to them, but those that bid thinking they are getting a geunine bag it turns up, they realise they've been conned, are the ones that we should be able to help.  I know ebay had the protection for buyers, but the hassle involved can be very stressful for people.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Totally agree if they publicised how these bags came into being and actually showed videos on their sites to show how/where fakes are made, what to look out for, what materials are used on fakes, etc, etc then these illegal products would loose a lot of their market.  They would get more business as consumers would appreciate them taking the time to educate potential customers rather than hiding away from the fact designer bags are ripped off all the time.
> 
> In a way it's a shame u can't contact people bidding on fake bags to let them know they are being ripped of.  If they are knowingly doing it then it is up to them, but those that bid thinking they are getting a geunine bag it turns up, they realise they've been conned, are the ones that we should be able to help.  I know ebay had the protection for buyers, but the hassle involved can be very stressful for people.


I agree but there were too many un knowledgeable people contacting buyers with false claims. At one time, one was able to contact bidders but ebay put a stop to it as much of it was unwarranted. Many report perfectly authentic bags and cause perfectly good sellers problems. YOU may kkow what is real or not, but many others have no clue. I understand why ebay did this, although I would like to be able to help buyers as well. But think about it, how do they know if we are pros or not and are we?? lol! 

Anyhow, please report this wannabe Hamilton.  Thanks! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Nwt-Green-Leather-Handbag-/111758077551?


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I agree but there were too many un knowledgeable people contacting buyers with false claims. At one time, one was able to contact bidders but ebay put a stop to it as much of it was unwarranted. Many report perfectly authentic bags and cause perfectly good sellers problems. YOU may kkow what is real or not, but many others have no clue. I understand why ebay did this, although I would like to be able to help buyers as well. But think about it, how do they know if we are pros or not and are we?? lol!
> 
> Anyhow, please report this wannabe Hamilton.  Thanks!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Nwt-Green-Leather-Handbag-/111758077551?




No we aren't well u are in my eyes, but I hate to think of innocent people being duped.  I just got a fake iphone case soon as it arrived I knew it wasn't an apple one!  The seller seemed grateful for my help and we spoke on the phone a few times.  on notifyng him of reasons why it was a fake he went into apple store compared and saw what i pointed out as reasons it was fake and  immediately took listings for the rest of them down.  I felt glad to see he seemed shocked, but still remain a bit cynical he maybe did know.

Anyway that horrid thing is reported.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> No we aren't well u are in my eyes, but I hate to think of innocent people being duped.  I just got a fake iphone case soon as it arrived I knew it wasn't an apple one!  The seller seemed grateful for my help and we spoke on the phone a few times.  on notifyng him of reasons why it was a fake he went into apple store compared and saw what i pointed out as reasons it was fake and  immediately took listings for the rest of them down.  I felt glad to see he seemed shocked, but still remain a bit cynical he maybe did know.
> 
> Anyway that horrid thing is reported.


Well, you six of one and half a dozen of the other. It would be nice to warn  the buyer, but then if they identify you to the seller, OMG!! Also, it is called 'live auction interference' and a lot of people got kicked off of ebay for it years ago and that is why they made it so you can't even see who is bidding now, to enforce the rules.  Thanks for reporting! I did contact the seller and he took it down! lol! Didn't reply at all!


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG! Please report! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sed-leather-/221866560591?hash=item33a8470c4f


----------



## CinthiaZ

Thank you, but even I am in doubt sometimes. I even use a professional site when I am not sure. I know THIS one is fake! lol! Please report! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sed-leather-/221866560591?hash=item33a8470c4f


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report!! Gad Zooks! Look at that interior! lol! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-Large-/111756376520?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## andral5

Is this a fake? I was thinking about the inside tag. Shouldn't it be rectangle? Well, it actually is, but the background is different than most of the others I've seen. Or maybe it's an older model?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...E-PRE-OWNED-/161811911667?hash=item25acbdd3f3


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Is this a fake? I was thinking about the inside tag. Shouldn't it be rectangle? Well, it actually is, but the background is different than most of the others I've seen. Or maybe it's an older model?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...E-PRE-OWNED-/161811911667?hash=item25acbdd3f3


Yes! It is fake! Please report it! I'm doing it now! Is a knock off of the MK Astor. The label and lining is all wrong! We can't and won't give details because many counterfeiters read this site. Don't buy it! Glad you came here first! Whew!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes! It is fake! Please report it! I'm doing it now! Is a knock off of the MK Astor. The label and lining is all wrong! We can't and won't give details because many counterfeiters read this site. Don't buy it! Glad you came here first! Whew!



I didn't want to buy it but I was surfing the offer of mk bags on ebay. Actually I found a seller that posted some guidelines of the differences between fakes and originals, so then I was trying to practice on what was listed there.   Glad I got it. Will practice some more.


----------



## andral5

Ok, I went back to report it but Idk where to start. The bag is still up there and people are bidding on it! Someone will get burned....


----------



## CinthiaZ

Geez! I'm not on ebay for 1 minute and here's another one! Please report!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ith-Added-Strap-MINT-CONDITION-/301708600631?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's two more from the same seller! Ebay males me so mad sometimes. It was already reported and they let her relist it!! PLEASE HELP TO REPORT! It helps if more than one person reports it. Will save others from getting ripped off and keep these out of circulation. Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...tchel-handbag-Leopard-interior-/221869350055?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sed-leather-/221873832132?hash=item33a8b600c4


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Here's two more from the same seller! Ebay males me so mad sometimes. It was already reported and they let her relist it!! PLEASE HELP TO REPORT! It helps if more than one person reports it. Will save others from getting ripped off and keep these out of circulation. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...tchel-handbag-Leopard-interior-/221869350055?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...sed-leather-/221873832132?hash=item33a8b600c4



Reported!


----------



## andral5

Apparently I can't report on my mobile devices. :/


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Reported!



Thanks Melbo! They are both removed! Whoop!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Apparently I can't report on my mobile devices. :/


Yes, we are limited on our cells. Don't know what I'd do without my computer. My hubby bought me the most awesome setup with the best printer ever! He got it for me last Christmas. He's such a keeper! lol!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, we are limited on our cells. Don't know what I'd do without my computer. My hubby bought me the most awesome setup with the best printer ever! He got it for me last Christmas. He's such a keeper! lol!



Awww, that's so nice to say that!!

I got a powerful PC too because I used to work in Educational Multimedia. Well, I could still do it but my time is so tight right now. So I got a super-duper computer about 5 years ago or so, that is still way better than so many new ones on the market now. But it wasn't cheap at all. Let me rephrase that: it was damn expensive! If I'd think now to get a new one, same make, still very expensive, I'd still get good money on this one. It's pristine, fast, powerful. Should I keep my hubby too?


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Awww, that's so nice to say that!!
> 
> I got a powerful PC too because I used to work in Educational Multimedia. Well, I could still do it but my time is so tight right now. So I got a super-duper computer about 5 years ago or so, that is still way better than so many new ones on the market now. But it wasn't cheap at all. Let me rephrase that: it was damn expensive! If I'd think now to get a new one, same make, still very expensive, I'd still get good money on this one. It's pristine, fast, powerful. Should I keep my hubby too?


lol! Yes, it's till death do we part! Remember?? lol! I have to have a good computer. There is no way I could do my ebay store on a cell phone! I can't believe so many people purchase off of their cells. There's no way they can see photos very well. I have done it a few times and ended up regretting it. You can see so much better on a large monitor screen.


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Yes, it's till death do we part! Remember?? lol! I have to have a good computer. There is no way I could do my ebay store on a cell phone! I can't believe so many people purchase off of their cells. There's no way they can see photos very well. I have done it a few times and ended up regretting it. You can see so much better on a large monitor screen.



I absolutely agree! I am a PC person all the way. Although nowadays, there's my iPad too... All these temptations... But then, I can't do all the things I want on a mobile device.
Oh yeah, I was joking about the keeper part. If he wasn't a keeper, we wouldn't still be together.


----------



## Ellaryn

CinthiaZ said:


> Geez! I'm not on ebay for 1 minute and here's another one! Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ith-Added-Strap-MINT-CONDITION-/301708600631?



Reported!


----------



## nexiv

CinthiaZ said:


> I think part of the problem is uneducated consumers. I wonder if these women knew about the poor abused children being kidnapped to use for child slave labor, if they would still purchase these bags?? Many seem to think they are smart saving money on fakes. I really don't think they realize the horrible criminal element behind all of it. ie; drug cartels, mafias, and even terrorists.
> 
> I also do not understand why the designers don't start some kind of campaign for public awareness regarding counterfeits . I see hundreds of articles online, in magazines, etc., about counterfeiters getting busted and going to prison. I even read about individuals getting busted for reselling them. However, there is never any mention of it on television in the news?  I think some of us here on the purse forum work harder to make the public aware and we can only do so much.



You do realise branded items are made in similar situations. Kids in sweatshops making authentic items one day, fakes the next. It's not like the extra money you spend on a branded item from someone like Michael Kors will find it's way down to ethical working environments for its labour force.


----------



## CinthiaZ

nexiv said:


> You do realise branded items are made in similar situations. Kids in sweatshops making authentic items one day, fakes the next. It's not like the extra money you spend on a branded item from someone like Michael Kors will find it's way down to ethical working environments for its labour force.


Actually, that is not the case. Companies like Michael Kors and most designer brands, are government regulated. All their materials are government approved, So are labor conditions, ALL of it!  Counterfeits on the other hand are NOT restricted or monitored by ANY government agencies. They use lead based dyes, and all kind of poisonous materials that have not been approved by any government agencies! Why do you think designer handbags cost so much, and fakes don't???  It's because the counterfeiters do not have to use the same regulated high quality products, that the designers do! They also don't have to pay at least minimum wage. Michael Kors are most CERTAINLY NOT, using child slave labor.  I suggest you do some research about the difference. It is huge!


----------



## CinthiaZ

nexiv said:


> You do realise branded items are made in similar situations. Kids in sweatshops making authentic items one day, fakes the next. It's not like the extra money you spend on a branded item from someone like Michael Kors will find it's way down to ethical working environments for its labour force.


As a matter of fact, Michael Kors is fighting people that use child slave labor and is a huge contributor in the fight against it. Check out this article about it , especially the paragraph below that I copied and pasted from it. They refuse to buy their materials from places that use it! Do you suppose the counterfeiters are doing this?? lol!  I think not! 

http://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/global-slavery-index-forced-labour-world

_As the grassroots campaign against blood diamonds has shown, consumers can be a formidable power. "Slave labour is becoming an increasing reputational problem," says Grono. "Even if companies don't want to end forced labour because it's unethical, they'll be forced to do so because being tainted by slave labour is bad for business."

Bowing to customer pressure, H&M and *Michael Kors* recently banned suppliers that use Uzbek cotton. Now activists are pressing Nike to take similiar action. While Nike has pledged not to buy Uzbek cotton, it still sources synthetics from Daewoo International, the largest processor of cotton in Uzbekistan. According to a recent report by the Enough Project, while Nintendo has made little effort to eliminate conflict minerals from its devices, manufacturers like Intel and HP have taken decisive action_


These documents tell you directly about their government monitored conditions and how MK complies with all of it.
http://investors.michaelkors.com/resources/supply-chain-disclosure/

http://investors.michaelkors.com/resources/conflict-materials/default.aspx


----------



## nexiv

There's readily available articles about the leather used in Michael Kors bags and where it comes from. 

Luxury brands should cost more because of the quality of materials and workmanship such as hand stitching by artisans. Michael Kors bags are mass produced and the mark up on them is ridiculous. Same with a few other "luxury brands".
For example, why doesn't MK list anywhere the types of movements they use in their watches? Because they're no better quality than the movements found on Chinese eBay shops for $20 most likely.



CinthiaZ said:


> Why do you think designer handbags cost so much, and fakes don't???  It's because the counterfeiters do not have to use the same regulated high quality products, that the designers do!



It's really not in this case. This is very naive thinking. Even high end brands like Hermes for example use questionable methods in the creation of their goods. It doesn't mean you shouldn't buy them if they're what you really want. But know what you're actually funding and don't spread misinformation to others.
Perhaps reading up a bit on how advertising works might shed some light for you on why luxury brands cost more.




CinthiaZ said:


> These documents tell you directly about their government monitored conditions and how MK complies with all of it.
> http://investors.michaelkors.com/resources/supply-chain-disclosure/
> 
> http://investors.michaelkors.com/resources/conflict-materials/default.aspx



Sorry but neither of those links work. This one does though, and mentions your cotton.


----------



## melbo

nexiv said:


> There's readily available articles about the leather used in Michael Kors bags and where it comes from.
> 
> Luxury brands should cost more because of the quality of materials and workmanship such as hand stitching by artisans. Michael Kors bags are mass produced and the mark up on them is ridiculous. Same with a few other "luxury brands".
> For example, why doesn't MK list anywhere the types of movements they use in their watches? Because they're no better quality than the movements found on Chinese eBay shops for $20 most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not in this case. This is very naive thinking. Even high end brands like Hermes for example use questionable methods in the creation of their goods. It doesn't mean you shouldn't buy them if they're what you really want. But know what you're actually funding and don't spread misinformation to others.
> Perhaps reading up a bit on how advertising works might shed some light for you on why luxury brands cost more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but neither of those links work. This one does though, and mentions your cotton.



Luxury brands cost more because of the materials AND the brand name. You can't say that CinthiaZ is spreading "misinformation " without looking at your previous statement regarding child workers making both counterfeit/original handbags. That is a wide based assumption. 
Let's stick to what's important here. Counterfeiting any object, from phones to purses, isn't a victimless crime. We report links because it is criminal behaviour. This thread is dedicated to reporting counterfeit MK product.


----------



## nexiv

CinthiaZ said:


> Actually, that is not the case. Companies like Michael Kors and most designer brands, are government regulated. All their materials are government approved, So are labor conditions, ALL of it!  Counterfeits on the other hand are NOT restricted or monitored by ANY government agencies. They use lead based dyes, and all kind of poisonous materials that have not been approved by any government agencies! Why do you think designer handbags cost so much, and fakes don't???  It's because the counterfeiters do not have to use the same regulated high quality products, that the designers do! They also don't have to pay at least minimum wage. Michael Kors are most CERTAINLY NOT, using child slave labor.  I suggest you do some research about the difference. It is huge!



Which government? The US government has no jurisdiction over Chinese factories. And what agencies? What's the name of them?
Michael Kors source their leather from factories where people get sick from the production of the leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

nexiv said:


> Which government? The US government has no jurisdiction over Chinese factories. And what agencies? What's the name of them?
> Michael Kors source their leather from factories where people get sick from the production of the leather.


I guess you didn't open the links i sent you. The names of the government agencies are listed, and since MK is an American company, they still have to meet USA standards for materials and labor, or they can not legally sell they products in this country.  The counterfeiters are selling their goods here, ILLEGALLY. Many are arrested, all the time.

I see you are correct, the links wouldn't open for some reason. Try these


http://investors.michaelkors.com/fi...ments/Code-of-Business-Conduct-and-Ethics.pdf

http://investors.michaelkors.com/files/doc_downloads/Code-of-Conduct-(as-of-July-17-2014).pdf


In case you can't open the second one which directly relates, I have copied and pasted the information for you below. It specifically addresses child labor.


*
MICHAEL KORS HOLDINGS LIMITED AND SUBSIDIARIES
CODE OF CONDUCT FOR BUSINESS PARTNERS
(As of July 17, 2014)*
Michael Kors Holdings Limited and its subsidiaries are dedicated to conducting their operations throughout the world on principles of
ethical business practice and recognition of the dignity of workers. We expect our business partners to respect and adhere to the same
standards in the operation of their business, and we will utilize these criteria to evaluate our relationships with customers and suppliers.
This Code of Conduct is available on the Supply Chain Disclosure page of our website at www.michaelkors.com and may be updated from
time to time.
*WAGES/BENEFITS/WORKING HOURS.* Our business partners must comply with all laws regulating local wages, work hours and
benefits. Wage and benefit policies must be consistent with prevailing national standards, and also be acceptable under a broader
international understanding as to the basic needs of workers and their families. We will not work with companies whose wage structure
violates local law or prevailing industry practice.
*CHILD LABOR.* Our business partners must not use child labor, defined as school-age children. Our business partners will not employ
workers under the age of 15. This provision extends to all partner facilities.
*HEALTH & SAFETY.* Our business partners must ensure that their workers are provided a safe and healthy work environment, and
are not subject to unsanitary or hazardous conditions.
*FREEDOM OF ASSOCIATION.* Our business partners should respect the legal rights of employees to freely and without harassment
participate in worker organizations of their choice.
*PRISON OR FORCED LABOR*. Our business partners will not work with or arrange for purchase of any materials from business
partners who utilize prison or forced labor in any stage of the manufacture of our products.
*DISCIPLINARY PRACTICES*. Our business partners will not employ or conduct any business activity with partners who employ any
form of physical or mental coercion or punishment against workers.
*DISCRIMINATION*. Our business partners will not practice nor do business with business partners who practice any form of improper
discrimination in hiring and employment, including on the basis of age, race, color, gender, or religion.
ENVIRONMENT. Our business partners must embrace a fundamental concern for environmental protection and conduct their
operations consistent with both local and internationally recognized environmental practices.
*LEGAL REQUIREMENTS*. Our business relationship must be built on a mutual respect for and adherence to legal requirements. Our
business partners will observe both local and applicable international standards.
*ETHICAL STANDARDS*. We intend to conduct all our business in a manner consistent with the highest ethical standards, and we will
seek and utilize partners who will do likewise, as this contributes directly to our corporate reputation and the collective success of our
organization and selected business partners.
*CONFLICT MINERALS. *We encourage our suppliers that use conflict minerals &#9472; cassiterite (tin), columbite-tantalite (tantalum), gold
and wolframite (tungsten) &#9472; that are necessary to the functionality or production of products that Michael Kors manufactures or contracts
to manufacture to source product in a socially and environmentally responsible manner and in accordance with the separate Conflict
Minerals Policy of the Company available on the Investor page of our website at www.michaelkors.com.
*SUBCONTRACTING*. Our business partners may not subcontract all or any part of the work on our products without our express
written consent, which will not be given unless each subcontractor meets all of the criteria set forth herein.
*ANTI-BRIBERY*. It is illegal and against Company policy for our business partners to offer, pay, promise to pay or authorize the
payment of money or anything else of value to any government or administrative official (whether directly or through an agent or other
intermediary) for the purpose of influencing an act or decision or securing an improper advantage for the Company.
*GIFT GIVING*. Our business partners are prohibited from giving to our employees or agents, or receiving from our employees or agents,
gifts in excess of US$100.00 and no gifts may be given or received in cash or its equivalent. Furnishing or receiving meals, refreshments
and entertainment in conjunction with business discussions is permitted.
*CONFLICTS OF INTEREST*. Our business partners are expected to avoid conflicts of interest or potential conflicts of interest with
our employees. A conflict of interest may arise when an employee or a member of his or her family or any of his or her affiliates receives
improper personal benefits (in the form of money, gifts, personal favors or anything else of value) as a result of his or her position in the
Company (other than in accordance with the Company&#8217;s gift giving policy referred to above.)
*IMPLEMENTATION*. We will apply these criteria in all business partner determinations, and will continue to implement these policies
in the conduct of all activities. This will include our business partners sharing information on production facilities and procedures, with
the objective of improving our collective service to customers in a responsible manner. Failure by a business partner to meet these
standards, will result in our taking appropriate actions, up to and including cancellation of existing orders


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Luxury brands cost more because of the materials AND the brand name. You can't say that CinthiaZ is spreading "misinformation " without looking at your previous statement regarding child workers making both counterfeit/original handbags. That is a wide based assumption.
> Let's stick to what's important here. Counterfeiting any object, from phones to purses, isn't a victimless crime. We report links because it is criminal behaviour. This thread is dedicated to reporting counterfeit MK product.


Thank you, Melbo. Well said! As we well know, Michael Kors is not using child slave labor. Seems many think there is no difference between counterfeit fakes and the real thing. And that is exactly the problem , and why fakes will always exist. Where there is demand, their will always be a supply. As long as people continue to justify buying from these criminals, we will always have the counterfeit market. Sad, because that is the only way it will ever stop, is when the consumers, quits buying them.


----------



## nexiv

Seem the only thing you're focusing in on with regards to what I said is "kids". So lets take that word away so it doesn't cloud the point I am making. Which is do not think that by paying out more money you are buying into a better quality product or production line. Chinese factories where people sit side by side making stuff for the designers, and stuff for the counterfeits. That is why you will not get the uprising from designers to shut down these places and stick a cork in the counterfeiters. They use the same places.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!  Let's get back to topic and keep this thread clear of extra conversation.  Please only post links that need to be reported.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## trefusisgirl

Please report this on ebay UK:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-k...hlink:top:en&fromMakeTrack=true#ht_120wt_1275


----------



## trefusisgirl

Another one:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-/281796395571?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276#ht_92wt_1156

On a bit of a roll, as am at work bored!


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Micheal-Kors-Bag-/111767950909?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276#ht_25wt_958

Another one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Micheal-Kors-Bag-/111767950909?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276#ht_25wt_958
> 
> Another one.


I reported the first and 3rd one. The second one was gone already! Good job! However they left up the other two, but I reported them anyway. It will help the buyer if they are trying to return it, to see it has been reported.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I reported the first and 3rd one. The second one was gone already! Good job! However they left up the other two, but I reported them anyway. It will help the buyer if they are trying to return it, to see it has been reported.




Thank you. I am sure as those go, others are getting listed.  It's like a never ending battle.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Thank you. I am sure as those go, others are getting listed.  It's like a never ending battle.


It is a never ending battle and so few of us even bother with it. Did you notice how many of us even post them here?? I wonder if folks know about the old 'bait and switch' routine, where people put their fake in place of the real ones in Macy's and most other retailers. Perhaps when they get ripped off with one, they might start helping to report?? NO ONE is immune to it. I don't care where you go!

Here is yet another one! I think we may have reported it already, but it is still up! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...5234&clkid=8991828914201871915&_qi=RTM2067268


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Thank you. I am sure as those go, others are getting listed.  It's like a never ending battle.


They take down the 3rd one finally, but the first one is still up!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> It is a never ending battle and so few of us even bother with it. Did you notice how many of us even post them here?? I wonder if folks know about the old 'bait and switch' routine, where people put their fake in place of the real ones in Macy's and most other retailers. Perhaps when they get ripped off with one, they might start helping to report?? NO ONE is immune to it. I don't care where you go!
> 
> Here is yet another one! I think we may have reported it already, but it is still up!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...5234&clkid=8991828914201871915&_qi=RTM2067268




Wow no I didn't about the bait and switch. Do u mean that people go to places like Macy's with a fake bag and then swap it for a real one?  How can someone have the audacity and no sense of moral compass to do that?  I had heart palpitations on Sunday when I got too close to the door in TK Maxx with a bag and it set the door alarms of.  I was mortified.  That has shocked me that someone could/would do that. Disgusting.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> It is a never ending battle and so few of us even bother with it. Did you notice how many of us even post them here?? I wonder if folks know about the old 'bait and switch' routine, where people put their fake in place of the real ones in Macy's and most other retailers. Perhaps when they get ripped off with one, they might start helping to report?? NO ONE is immune to it. I don't care where you go!
> 
> Here is yet another one! I think we may have reported it already, but it is still up!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...5234&clkid=8991828914201871915&_qi=RTM2067268




Reported that was not a plesant item at all!


----------



## trefusisgirl

These are all current listings for counterfiets on ebay UK:-

I know one has been reported previously and has popped up on there again, people have no scruples!!!


141769900569
271978352161
191690973190
321864367815
151816070328
201428625032
141774643747


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow no I didn't about the bait and switch. Do u mean that people go to places like Macy's with a fake bag and then swap it for a real one?  How can someone have the audacity and no sense of moral compass to do that?  I had heart palpitations on Sunday when I got too close to the door in TK Maxx with a bag and it set the door alarms of.  I was mortified.  That has shocked me that someone could/would do that. Disgusting.


Yes! It happen all the time unfortunately. Scarey, huh! That's why reporting them is so important. The fewer of them in circulation, the better. I will report the item numbers you just posted if they come up since I am in the USA. It works better if you can provide the links. I will let you know if I can pull them up by the item number on the USA site?


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> These are all current listings for counterfiets on ebay UK:-
> 
> I know one has been reported previously and has popped up on there again, people have no scruples!!!
> 
> 
> 141769900569
> 271978352161
> 191690973190
> 321864367815
> 151816070328
> 201428625032
> 141774643747


YES! I am able to pull them up on USA ebay. Reporting now!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> These are all current listings for counterfiets on ebay UK:-
> 
> I know one has been reported previously and has popped up on there again, people have no scruples!!!
> 
> 
> 141769900569
> 271978352161
> 191690973190
> 321864367815
> 151816070328
> 201428625032
> 141774643747


I am not absolutely certain about the last one because there were not enough pics to prove anything. I reported all the others. You have a good eye!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I am not absolutely certain about the last one because there were not enough pics to prove anything. I reported all the others. You have a good eye!




Sorry I didn't mean that last one to be on there.  I was watching it myself as was hoping some more pics may go up on it as there were no interior shots.

Apologies about just the listing no's was doing it on my iphone app and u can't copy the weblink on it I have found.  Yes this is the reason I should use a PC lol.  I know ur a big advocate of that.

That flowery one was the one I know I have reported before.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Sorry I didn't mean that last one to be on there.  I was watching it myself as was hoping some more pics may go up on it as there were no interior shots.
> 
> Apologies about just the listing no's was doing it on my iphone app and u can't copy the weblink on it I have found.  Yes this is the reason I should use a PC lol.  I know ur a big advocate of that.
> 
> That flowery one was the one I know I have reported before.


They were all fakes! You have a really good eye! Thanks, I am happy to report! The item numbers worked fine.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Few more for reporting on ebay:-

331656640788
161822152645
311446518355
281799163521

They just keep being listed, arrrghhh!


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Few more for reporting on ebay:-
> 
> 331656640788
> 161822152645
> 311446518355
> 281799163521
> 
> They just keep being listed, arrrghhh!



Excellent eye!  These are all fakes & really bad ones at that.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Excellent eye!  These are all fakes & really bad ones at that.




Thanks, yes were awful weren't they.


----------



## trefusisgirl

I don't know if this will help the poor duped seller, but I have just reported the one on ebay from the authentication thread that is a fake.  

As this seller has sold more than one fake bag felt it may be worth reporting, as I would guess once the seller returns the bag she will just relist it again!  A gift to her, umm I don't think so unless the gifters generousity knows no bounds!!!!

221876132486

Please report as well, as more of us do it more likely she will stop selling these counterfiets (yes I know I am optimistic!)


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> I don't know if this will help the poor duped seller, but I have just reported the one on ebay from the authentication thread that is a fake.
> 
> As this seller has sold more than one fake bag felt it may be worth reporting, as I would guess once the seller returns the bag she will just relist it again!  A gift to her, umm I don't think so unless the gifters generousity knows no bounds!!!!
> 
> 221876132486
> 
> Please report as well, as more of us do it more likely she will stop selling these counterfiets (yes I know I am optimistic!)


Good idea! I'll go back there ( to the AT thread) and do that now.


----------



## trefusisgirl

These are all ebay UK but can be reported on ebay US using the numbers.

281803689150
151821832238
262051875060
252091538223
231692974779

These have ended but the first one sold, poor purchaser. I am unsure if the second sold but it may get relisted if not.

221883236596
161830969633

Thanks for helping report.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> These are all ebay UK but can be reported on ebay US using the numbers.
> 
> 281803689150
> 151821832238
> 262051875060
> 252091538223
> 231692974779
> 
> These have ended but the first one sold, poor purchaser. I am unsure if the second sold but it may get relisted if not.
> 
> 221883236596
> 161830969633
> 
> Thanks for helping report.




How can you spot a fake from only one photo? The seller even says it's a duplicate. Also, the black one, can you tell without any doubt it's a fake? I'm just curious. I'm asking about the last 2 that were already ended.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> How can you spot a fake from only one photo? The seller even says it's a duplicate. Also, the black one, can you tell without any doubt it's a fake? I'm just curious. I'm asking about the last 2 that were already ended.




Yes and duplicate = fake/counterfiet.  Even listing something and saying it is a duplicate is still someone selling a counterfiet bag knowingly.

Things are only listed here if the poster is certain the item is not a genuine Kors item and believe me you see 100's on ebay at any one time.  It is so frustrating, hence this thread.  Some may be selling them not realising the item is counterfiet but others have no scruples and will knowingly list items they have purchased as fake to sell on to unsuspecting buyers.  

Cinthiaz or cdtracing who are the resident experts may wish to give more comments.  But I know on the authenticate forum they do not say why something is fake, just whether it is, or isn't.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> How can you spot a fake from only one photo? The seller even says it's a duplicate. Also, the black one, can you tell without any doubt it's a fake? I'm just curious. I'm asking about the last 2 that were already ended.





trefusisgirl said:


> Yes and duplicate = fake/counterfiet.  Even listing something and saying it is a duplicate is still someone selling a counterfiet bag knowingly.
> 
> Things are only listed here if the poster is certain the item is not a genuine Kors item and believe me you see 100's on ebay at any one time.  It is so frustrating, hence this thread.  Some may be selling them not realising the item is counterfiet but others have no scruples and will knowingly list items they have purchased as fake to sell on to unsuspecting buyers.
> 
> Cinthiaz or cdtracing who are the resident experts may wish to give more comments.  But I know on the authenticate forum they do not say why something is fake, just whether it is, or isn't.



There is usually more than one photo to look at in a listing.  There are many different things we look at to determine authenticity but we do not say what details we look at or why something is fake because counterfeiters read these sites to learn how to make better fakes.  TPF has long had the opinion to not reveal what makes something fake in order to not give info to the counterfeiters.  We will not report a listing unless we are 100% sure an item being sold is counterfeit.  It's really hard at times because the counterfeiters are making Super Fakes of some designer bags that are so hard to tell that you almost have to have the actual bag in your hands to personally examine it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> There is usually more than one photo to look at in a listing.  There are many different things we look at to determine authenticity but we do not say what details we look at or why something is fake because counterfeiters read these sites to learn how to make better fakes.  TPF has long had the opinion to not reveal what makes something fake in order to not give info to the counterfeiters.  We will not report a listing unless we are 100% sure an item being sold is counterfeit.  It's really hard at times because the counterfeiters are making Super Fakes of some designer bags that are so hard to tell that you almost have to have the actual bag in your hands to personally examine it.




Thanks for responding.  I knew u girls would help with the definative hence not wading in with description of why bags were fake.


----------



## andral5

Ok, got it now. Thanks for the detailed explanation. I thought if they list it as a duplicate, then the buyer knows it's not a genuine, hence the low price. You could say I'm kinda naive, am I not?


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Ok, got it now. Thanks for the detailed explanation. I thought if they list it as a duplicate, then the buyer knows it's not a genuine, hence the low price. You could say I'm kinda naive, am I not?



Duplicate is a gray area & could mean anything.  It takes many years & an acute attention to detail to become familiar with designers & the products they put out.  There's a lot of research that going into determining authenticity especially these days with counterfeiters becoming better & better at "duplicating" designs.  Some things are obvious & some are not.  It's like with anything, the more educated you are about a product, the better you can protect yourself as a consumer.

And we all have to start somewhere.  That's where this forum is invaluable.  For those who make the effort to explore the site & participate & ask questions, you can get a tremendous amount of knowledge.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Duplicate is a gray area & could mean anything.  It takes many years & an acute attention to detail to become familiar with designers & the products they put out.  There's a lot of research that going into determining authenticity especially these days with counterfeiters becoming better & better at "duplicating" designs.  Some things are obvious & some are not.  It's like with anything, the more educated you are about a product, the better you can protect yourself as a consumer.
> 
> And we all have to start somewhere.  That's where this forum is invaluable.  For those who make the effort to explore the site & participate & ask questions, you can get a tremendous amount of knowledge.



Absolutely! Thanks all for being here!


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> Ok, got it now. Thanks for the detailed explanation. I thought if they list it as a duplicate, then the buyer knows it's not a genuine, hence the low price. You could say I'm kinda naive, am I not?




No ur not naieve maybe I am just an old untrusting cynic lol.      It is sad that there is such a huge industry for fakes and not just kors with lots and lots of designer or named brands.  As an example, I got burnt recently with a branded phone case.  I knew as soon as it arrived it wasn't genuine and although the seller took down other listings for that particular product, they are still getting negative feedback about other things consumers are buying that turn out not to be the real deal. 

I also had it years ago with a designer bag, as soon as it arrived I knew there wasn't something quite right and it turned out to be counterfiet.  It was an amazing copy and I paid a lot for it.  Soon as I realised I stopped using it as I would never knowingly use an item that is not real.

You can learn so much from forums like this and the internet is an amazing resource.  The line I have heard so many times is very true "if it seems to good to be true, it probably is."


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> No ur not naieve maybe I am just an old untrusting cynic lol.      It is sad that there is such a huge industry for fakes and not just kors with lots and lots of designer or named brands.  As an example, I got burnt recently with a branded phone case.  I knew as soon as it arrived it wasn't genuine and although the seller took down other listings for that particular product, they are still getting negative feedback about other things consumers are buying that turn out not to be the real deal.
> 
> I also had it years ago with a designer bag, as soon as it arrived I knew there wasn't something quite right and it turned out to be counterfiet.  It was an amazing copy and I paid a lot for it.  Soon as I realised I stopped using it as I would never knowingly use an item that is not real.
> 
> You can learn so much from forums like this and the internet is an amazing resource.  The line I have heard so many times is very true "if it seems to good to be true, it probably is."



Indeed, this saying is so true! I'm sorry that happened to you too, trefusisgirl! It's true that we learn faster from "mistakes" like this, although it wasn't your mistake. Let's say occurrences like this... I'd also wish there were no counterfeits and scammers. Our hard-worked money cannot just go out the window like that.


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> Indeed, this saying is so true! I'm sorry that happened to you too, trefusisgirl! It's true that we learn faster from "mistakes" like this, although it wasn't your mistake. Let's say occurrences like this... I'd also wish there were no counterfeits and scammers. Our hard-worked money cannot just go out the window like that.




We live and learn and this is why all fakes should be reported as others will end up in the same situation.  

Sadly much as I would like to think otherwise, some people are not as honest as the day is long.  I really hate it when
I see someone has bought a clear counterfeit item.  I just think of the disappointment when they get it, as I know I get really excited waitng for new purchases to arrive.  Maybe some people never realise, which is awful those fakes out there on peoples arms.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Been looking on ebay for a wallet this evening, found some lovely ones, including a navy one that I hope to buy, but as ever found some counterfiets.  I noticed there is one sort in particular that keeps popping up which is truly awful.

Anyway, if you could help, please report these ones:-

252096898497 bag
271991060853 wallet
252095174629 wallet
291567362226 wallet
161831619815 wallet
281801852014 wallet
271991060853 wallet
371445043278 wallet
252098070708 wallet
321853986638 wallet same seller as next one,
321854006486 wallet

Would be so nice to see this thread get lots more views so that more TPF peeps could help try and get the never ending fakes of ebay.

Thanks for helping if you are able to.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Reported!





andral5 said:


> How can you spot a fake from only one photo? The seller even says it's a duplicate. Also, the black one, can you tell without any doubt it's a fake? I'm just curious. I'm asking about the last 2 that were already ended.





trefusisgirl said:


> Yes and duplicate = fake/counterfiet.  Even listing something and saying it is a duplicate is still someone selling a counterfiet bag knowingly.
> 
> Things are only listed here if the poster is certain the item is not a genuine Kors item and believe me you see 100's on ebay at any one time.  It is so frustrating, hence this thread.  Some may be selling them not realising the item is counterfiet but others have no scruples and will knowingly list items they have purchased as fake to sell on to unsuspecting buyers.
> 
> Cinthiaz or cdtracing who are the resident experts may wish to give more comments.  But I know on the authenticate forum they do not say why something is fake, just whether it is, or isn't.





cdtracing said:


> There is usually more than one photo to look at in a listing.  There are many different things we look at to determine authenticity but we do not say what details we look at or why something is fake because counterfeiters read these sites to learn how to make better fakes.  TPF has long had the opinion to not reveal what makes something fake in order to not give info to the counterfeiters.  We will not report a listing unless we are 100% sure an item being sold is counterfeit.  It's really hard at times because the counterfeiters are making Super Fakes of some designer bags that are so hard to tell that you almost have to have the actual bag in your hands to personally examine it.


+1!  As cdtracing stated, counterfeiters do come here and read this forum. That is why we will not give out details of what we look for. Helps them to make better fakes. It is good that tesfusisgirl shares the listing number here, so we can also look it over. If we agree, then we will report the listing. If not, we will say 'not enough pics' etc. That's why this forum is so invaluable, because we can work as a team and help each other, to help others not get burned with a fake!


----------



## CinthiaZ

This ends soon!  Please report! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael-Kors-Purse-/361390555609?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This ends soon!  Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael-Kors-Purse-/361390555609?fromMakeTrack=true



OMG!  How nauseating!  Reported.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> OMG!  How nauseating!  Reported.


LMAO!! I knew you'd like THAT one! lol! Thanks1


----------



## zakksmommy1984

CinthiaZ said:


> This ends soon!  Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael-Kors-Purse-/361390555609?fromMakeTrack=true




Yuck I've seen these on the yard sale site for my area and ppl go crazy to spend $50 on them. They are soooo ugly with that horrible handle I can't believe anyone would like them.


----------



## melbo

Vlad said:


> I mean shoot, her head is almost as wide as her waist.



I reported it last night. That's was so gross! And it actually sold! Ewww


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Yuck I've seen these on the yard sale site for my area and ppl go crazy to spend $50 on them. They are soooo ugly with that horrible handle I can't believe anyone would like them.





cdtracing said:


> OMG!  How nauseating!  Reported.





melbo said:


> I reported it last night. That's was so gross! And it actually sold! Ewww





Thanks for reporting. Hope it helps the buyer when she finds out it is fake. Here is another one that is almost just as gross! lol! 
Please report! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221890155357?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## MKbaglover

Wow!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-PINK-HANDBAG-/252096898497?hash=item3ab22565c1


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks for reporting. Hope it helps the buyer when she finds out it is fake. Here is another one that is almost just as gross! lol!
> Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221890155357?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



This listing has ended...supposedly because there was an error.  Maybe it's because we reported it.


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> Wow!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-PINK-HANDBAG-/252096898497?hash=item3ab22565c1



Reported.  Don't you love how the description of the tag is nothing like the bag!


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  Don't you love how the description of the tag is nothing like the bag!


I know, the price shocked me too- so far no-one has bid!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This listing has ended...supposedly because there was an error.  Maybe it's because we reported it.


Actually, I am pretty sure the seller took it down because I had contacted her. I recommended she have her bags authenticated before she list them so she doesn't risk losing her ebay account. She did the right thing. I have been sending all the sellers I see listing fakes to an authentication website, since we only do authentications here for participating members with over 25 post count.


----------



## MKbaglover

People are actually bidding on this one 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-With-Matching-Wallet-/262057413075?hash=item3d03d6c9d3


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> People are actually bidding on this one
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-With-Matching-Wallet-/262057413075?hash=item3d03d6c9d3


Reported!  Thank for getting on board Luv! The more of us that report, the better the chance they will take them down!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report! Yikes!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...eather-Tote-/221897085126?hash=item33aa18d0c6


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Reported!  Thank for getting on board Luv! The more of us that report, the better the chance they will take them down!



Happy to help, I can't stand seeing  fakes!  I will check in this tread regularly and start reporting!



CinthiaZ said:


> Please report! Yikes!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-Mic...eather-Tote-/221897085126?hash=item33aa18d0c6



Reported!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Happy to help, I can't stand seeing  fakes!  I will check in this tread regularly and start reporting!
> 
> 
> 
> Reported!


Thanks Luv! We need all the help we can get!  

Here is another one. GROSS! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...e-Tote-Gift-/281804624277?hash=item419cdd5195


----------



## CinthiaZ

So many fakes on ebay I'm getting tired from reporting them! Getting to be a chore! eBay is getting too relaxed about removing them and letting them on their site. Sometimes I think they don't really care.

I did notice that a seller we reported a long time ago, did get suspended finally, and lost their account, but ebay allowed them to sell quite a few fakes before finally kicking them off. 

I guess paying LV 63 million for for allowing fake LV on their site, didn't teach them anything!


----------



## gabby1987

So fake!  UGH! http://www.ebay.com/itm/27200256577...1&exe=12808&ext=32575&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


----------



## CinthiaZ

gabby1987 said:


> So fake!  UGH! http://www.ebay.com/itm/27200256577...1&exe=12808&ext=32575&sojTags=exe=exe,ext=ext


lol! That's hideous! The listing was ended by the seller. Did you contact the seller??


----------



## gabby1987

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! That's hideous! The listing was ended by the seller. Did you contact the seller??


Finally!  I messaged them yesterday sending them an ebay guide on authenticating MK bags.  They acknowleged it was fake and still left the listing up.  It wasn't until I emailed them in the evening, saying I was reporting it, that the listing ended.  I hate fake bags


----------



## CinthiaZ

gabby1987 said:


> Finally!  I messaged them yesterday sending them an ebay guide on authenticating MK bags.  They acknowleged it was fake and still left the listing up.  It wasn't until I emailed them in the evening, saying I was reporting it, that the listing ended.  I hate fake bags


OK, good,  apparently you convinced the seller to end the listing. May I ask what guide you sent her?


----------



## gabby1987

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, good,  apparently you convinced the seller to end the listing. May I ask what guide you sent her?



Of course  This one:

http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Auth...ke-Michael-Kors-bag-/10000000204018200/g.html

It had pictures so I felt it was a good "beginners" way to tell!  She asked me how I would recommemd her selling it as it was such a nice bag (uh....really?????) I told her it was illegal, so I would just junk it.


----------



## gabby1987

And we have another one!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...old-accents-/291579068997?hash=item43e3778245  Look at that zipper pull. Ebay really needs better control of this!


----------



## CinthiaZ

gabby1987 said:


> Of course  This one:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Auth...ke-Michael-Kors-bag-/10000000204018200/g.html
> 
> It had pictures so I felt it was a good "beginners" way to tell!  She asked me how I would recommemd her selling it as it was such a nice bag (uh....really?????) I told her it was illegal, so I would just junk it.


lol! "just junk it"  too funny but good idea! lol! Yes, that's a really good guide. I have seen it before.I am sure she saw her lining in it! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

gabby1987 said:


> And we have another one!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...old-accents-/291579068997?hash=item43e3778245  Look at that zipper pull. Ebay really needs better control of this!


That one is a ZERO feedback seller. Doubt if she cares about losing her account. No sense in contacting. I just reported it. Yes, ebay has WAY too many fakes. I don't really think they care! They are getting worse about removing them lately.


----------



## gabby1987

CinthiaZ said:


> That one is a ZERO feedback seller. Doubt if she cares about losing her account. No sense in contacting. I just reported it. Yes, ebay has WAY too many fakes. I don't really think they care! They are getting worse about removing them lately.



My sentiments exactly!  I never bother contacting new sellers.  I report and move on.  If it is a seller with a lot of good feedback, I hope they care enough about their account, but a lot of these newbies are there just to sell fakes so.....let eBay handle it (if they can ever get their act together!) I wish purse companies would prosecute eBay for allowing fakes to be sold on their site.  Once eBay started loosing money, I have a feeling they would get really good at removing fakes!


----------



## gabby1987

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! "just junk it"  too funny but good idea! lol! Yes, that's a really good guide. I have seen it before.I am sure she saw her lining in it! lol!


I consider knockoffs worse than Walmart brands  I say junk them all!


----------



## CinthiaZ

gabby1987 said:


> My sentiments exactly!  I never bother contacting new sellers.  I report and move on.  If it is a seller with a lot of good feedback, I hope they care enough about their account, but a lot of these newbies are there just to sell fakes so.....let eBay handle it (if they can ever get their act together!) I wish purse companies would prosecute eBay for allowing fakes to be sold on their site.  Once eBay started loosing money, I have a feeling they would get really good at removing fakes!


Actualy ebay HAS been sued by Louis Vuitton! They won 63 million dollars from them in a huge law suit for allowing counterfeit LVs on the site. After that ebay started really cracking down, but I have a feeling their attorneys came up with a way to protect them and it appears they are now more relaxed about it. It's the only thing that makes sense. 
Here is a link to the LV law suit. http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/01/technology/01ebay.html?_r=0


----------



## gabby1987

CinthiaZ said:


> Actualy ebay HAS been sued by Louis Vuitton! They won 63 million dollars from them in a huge law suit for allowing counterfeit LVs on the site. After that ebay started really cracking down, but I have a feeling their attorneys came up with a way to protect them and it appears they are now more relaxed about it. It's the only thing that makes sense.
> Here is a link to the LV law suit. http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/01/technology/01ebay.html?_r=0



Thanks for the link!  Now to get Coach, Michael Kors, and the rest of them to get their lawyers on eBay's case, until they figure out a way to sue them!


----------



## CinthiaZ

gabby1987 said:


> Thanks for the link!  Now to get Coach, Michael Kors, and the rest of them to get their lawyers on eBay's case, until they figure out a way to sue them!


This is the worst kind of seller! He has SIX NEW Fakes listed and states he is "cleaning out wife's closet and knows nothing about if they are authentic or not"  He apparently bought these from a fakes website to sell them. He thinks everyone is stupid enough to believe he is cleaning out his wife's closet??  Wy woulld they all be brand new with plastic wrap still on them??  Here is the link to one of them. After you report click on SEE OTHER ITEMS, to report the other SEVEN fakes he has listed! Creepy!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-bags-/252110552250?hash=item3ab2f5bcba


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> This is the worst kind of seller! He has SIX NEW Fakes listed and states he is "cleaning out wife's closet and knows nothing about if they are authentic or not"  He apparently bought these from a fakes website to sell them. He thinks everyone is stupid enough to believe he is cleaning out his wife's closet??  Wy woulld they all be brand new with plastic wrap still on them??  Here is the link to one of them. After you report click on SEE OTHER ITEMS, to report the other SEVEN fakes he has listed! Creepy!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-bags-/252110552250?hash=item3ab2f5bcba


Reported, people are bidding!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Reported, people are bidding!


I actually picked up the phone and called ebay on that seller. He is such a liar. It is quite obvious he is buying brand new shiny fakes to sell on ebay, telling us he's cleaning out his wife's closet?? What woman in the world would have her husband list brand new bags still in the plastic, that she never even got to use!!??  He is so full of it! 

I JUST CHECKeD and ALL OF HIS LISTINGS HAVE BEEN REMOVED!! WHOOP!! lol!


----------



## trefusisgirl

I am unsure how you report a website, but I was looking for a photo of a specific Kors bag to get an idea of what it looked like and stumbled across this site purely by accident:-

https://www.mallofmk.com

What is that saying, oh yes that's right, if it looks to good to be true IT PROBABLY IS and there are some real horrid things on it that shouldn't be given crook of arm, or shoulder room.

Can anyone advise how you report a website like this please?


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> I am unsure how you report a website, but I was looking for a photo of a specific Kors bag to get an idea of what it looked like and stumbled across this site purely by accident:-
> 
> https://www.mallofmk.com
> 
> What is that saying, oh yes that's right, if it looks to good to be true IT PROBABLY IS and there are some real horrid things on it that shouldn't be given crook of arm, or shoulder room.
> 
> Can anyone advise how you report a website like this please?


Yes, I can tell you and thanks for caring and taking the time.  Just go to the Michael Kors website and go to their 'contact us' link. They actually have a drop down box for reason you are contacting and you can choose 'counterfeit;.  Then just give them the link to the fakes website. They will then turn it over to their attorneys who will take down the website. It does take them some time to do it, but we have successfully taken down many fakes websites this way and is a good feeling. However, they just keep setting up new ones unfortunately. Is a never ending battle. 

Those are the websites people ar buying from to list fakes on ebay, etc!!  I will report it as well. Good catch!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, I can tell you and thanks for caring and taking the time.  Just go to the Michael Kors website and go to their 'contact us' link. They actually have a drop down box for reason you are contacting and you can choose 'counterfeit;.  Then just give them the link to the fakes website. They will then turn it over to their attorneys who will take down the website. It does take them some time to do it, but we have successfully taken down many fakes websites this way and is a good feeling. However, they just keep setting up new ones unfortunately. Is a never ending battle.
> 
> Those are the websites people ar buying from to list fakes on ebay, etc!!  I will report it as well. Good catch!


Thank you for the guidance, I have reported it via the Kors website, only trouble being of course I don't live in the US, so was unable to give a relevant phone number.  But, at least I feel better knowing I have reported it to them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Thank you for the guidance, I have reported it via the Kors website, only trouble being of course I don't live in the US, so was unable to give a relevant phone number.  But, at least I feel better knowing I have reported it to them.


Good going! I did too. I am sure they got the message.They usually will write back to you. I have had them thank me many times.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Good going! I did too. I am sure they got the message.They usually will write back to you. I have had them thank me many times.




Yes, have now had an email thanking me for bringing it to their attention.  Glad that they had the info and can now deal with it and get it taken down.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes, have now had an email thanking me for bringing it to their attention.  Glad that they had the info and can now deal with it and get it taken down.


I just don't understand why these designers don't publicize what horrible criminals these counterfeiters are and how the are hurting these designers! They are losing millions to these dang counterfeiters and it is causing them to raise their prices! So in the end, we , the consumers, are the ones that have to pay for it.  If only the public were made aware that these counterfeiters are criminals that are in drug cartels, mafias and even terrorists! I don't think women would be so fast to buy them if they only knew the truth about whom, they are supporting!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I just don't understand why these designers don't publicize what horrible criminals these counterfeiters are and how the are hurting these designers! They are losing millions to these dang counterfeiters and it is causing them to raise their prices! So in the end, we , the consumers, are the ones that have to pay for it.  If only the public were made aware that these counterfeiters are criminals that are in drug cartels, mafias and even terrorists! I don't think women would be so fast to buy them if they only knew the truth about whom, they are supporting!




I don't understand it either, name and shame!  However the way things seem to be these days they'd then get sued by the counterfieters for defamation!  

The world we live in now can be a very selfish and money driven one.  So some will not give two hoots about the background of where their bag comes from. As long as they are seen to carrying what appears to be an expensive bag at a reduced price they just don't care.

It so annoying when you see you having to tell people that bags they are looking at are fake and I do think that selling fakes is becoming a large industry not a smaller one.  I still can't get over how a certain auction site seems to allow the selling of counterfiet designer bags and do little when they get them reported to them thus leading to more flooding the market week after week.

It was interesting reading those LV threads you listed as well because now it seems even if you buy genuine bags you are getting ripped off!  Fancy paying thousands of dollars for a bag and not far down the line it starts to deteriorate like that. Shameful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> I don't understand it either, name and shame!  However the way things seem to be these days they'd then get sued by the counterfieters for defamation!
> 
> The world we live in now can be a very selfish and money driven one.  So some will not give two hoots about the background of where their bag comes from. As long as they are seen to carrying what appears to be an expensive bag at a reduced price they just don't care.
> 
> It so annoying when you see you having to tell people that bags they are looking at are fake and I do think that selling fakes is becoming a large industry not a smaller one.  I still can't get over how a certain auction site seems to allow the selling of counterfiet designer bags and do little when they get them reported to them thus leading to more flooding the market week after week.
> 
> It was interesting reading those LV threads you listed as well because now it seems even if you buy genuine bags you are getting ripped off!  Fancy paying thousands of dollars for a bag and not far down the line it starts to deteriorate like that. Shameful!


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...w-with-Tags-/121783375438?hash=item1c5adad64e

please report the above.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...w-with-Tags-/121783375438?hash=item1c5adad64e
> 
> please report the above.


Reported. Is a shame that she most likely got it from one of those fake websites that look real!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Reported. Is a shame that she most likely got it from one of those fake websites that look real!




Yes I thought that, she had 100% feedback, so I felt it was hopefully a genuine unknown it was a fake purchase.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes I thought that, she had 100% feedback, so I felt it was hopefully a genuine unknown it was a fake purchase.


Well, it's been removed by eBay, not the seller. It is a seller's responsibility to KNOW what they are selling is genuine or not.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, it's been removed by eBay, not the seller. It is a seller's responsibility to KNOW what they are selling is genuine or not.




It was removed but it is back again, sorry am doing this on my phone hence item number.  Unsure if same seller, but it is definately the same photos of bag!

262088433790  actually this is url link:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...ags-Cynthia-/262088433790?hash=item3d05b0207e

Please report again.


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Michael-Kors-pebble-bag-/272011446497?hash=item3f552548e1

another one to report please.


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...Description-/111793535161?hash=item1a0769f8b9

I love the advert description for this one:-


*READ FULL before bidding* 
Gorgeous Michael Kors Bag for Women. 
100% BRAND NEW. Buy it for yourself, as a present to a loved one, for a night, special occasions out or even casual wear.  

Any enquiries such as it's ORIGINALITY, please message me through Ebay or *0* Time wasters WILL be blocked.

As the seller has no feedback and invited questions almost, I have asked if it is genuine, what model it is and can they post pics of the labels inside.  Just curious to see the response.


----------



## trefusisgirl

I am pretty sure this one was purchased from the website I reported to Kors themselves the other day, as they had these on there.  It is shocking!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/321885118850?hash=item4af1d92182


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genui...Kors-MK-Bag-/151829894031?hash=item2359c4538f

please report.


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...otes-pr-214-/262088660532?hash=item3d05b39634

Please report, they also have another bag listed.


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...dustbag-NEW-/272012907148?hash=item3f553b928c

another one for reporting.


----------



## Thehandbaggirl

Thanks for that tip "lov"

Do you or can anyone else post a pic of that plastic tab that is sewn in the lining?
What part of the lining in the bag would it be?


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Michael-Kors-pebble-bag-/272011446497?hash=item3f552548e1
> 
> another one to report please.


Gone already! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Thehandbaggirl said:


> Thanks for that tip "lov"
> 
> Do you or can anyone else post a pic of that plastic tab that is sewn in the lining?
> What part of the lining in the bag would it be?


The made in country tag is located on the left side seam of the lining. It is very small and can get lost in the folds of the lining, but it WILL be there.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...dustbag-NEW-/272012907148?hash=item3f553b928c
> 
> another one for reporting.


Reported!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Gone already! lol!



Oh for goodness sake, gone but now back again!  Why won't eBay just stop this allowance of re-listing a fake!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Michael-Kors-pebble-bag-/272014939191?


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Reported!



Thank you.  No doubt it will be re-listed like the others seem to be being, so so so so so frustrating.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Thank you.  No doubt it will be re-listed like the others seem to be being, so so so so so frustrating.


Is gone already! Good job! Check out this mess! So many fakes in eBay UK!!  Is awful! 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sally-You...andbag-/252092968922?var=&hash=item3ab1e96fda


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Is gone already! Good job! Check out this mess! So many fakes in eBay UK!!  Is awful!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sally-You...andbag-/252092968922?var=&hash=item3ab1e96fda




I know, It seems to be really bad at the moment and those are quite hideous when I get on my mac later I will report them as that is an industry not just a singular fake bag!  All the choices, all disgusting!!!!

More seem to pop up daily! Ebay should employ people to monitor what they allow to be listed!  It would need to be a large team obviously but it is their reputation that gets damaged by all these fakes being listed!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> I know, It seems to be really bad at the moment and those are quite hideous when I get on my mac later I will report them as that is an industry not just a singular fake bag!  All the choices, all disgusting!!!!
> 
> More seem to pop up daily! Ebay should employ people to monitor what they allow to be listed!  It would need to be a large team obviously but it is their reputation that gets damaged by all these fakes being listed!


I don't think they care as much as they did in the past. Seems ever since they lost that 64 million to LV, their lawyers have found a way to protect them now , so they are not as worried about as they were at one time. I never could understand why they don't have a team of experts to spot them and take them down. I was told by an eBay rep that they do have them, so what are they doing??  playing Dungeons and Dragons on their cell phones probably! lol!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't think they care as much as they did in the past. Seems ever since they lost that 64 million to LV, their lawyers have found a way to protect them now , so they are not as worried about as they were at one time. I never could understand why they don't have a team of experts to spot them and take them down. I was told by an eBay rep that they do have them, so what are they doing??  playing Dungeons and Dragons on their cell phones probably! lol!




You think they would care more given the loss they suffered financially.

Lol to them all sitting their playing dungeons and dragons.  They must be doing something as they are not fake spotting!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> You think they would care more given the loss they suffered financially.
> 
> Lol to them all sitting their playing dungeons and dragons.  They must be doing something as they are not fake spotting!


Yes, but as I stated, their lawyers SINCe THEN, must have found a loop hole that protects them from getting sued anymore, so that's why they don' seem as worried anymore. Is the thing I can figure. I surely thought they'd be more cautious after that, so obviously the attorneys found a way to protect them from it happening again. In fact, it never did happen again. So they must have found a loop hole to protect themselves is all one can think.


----------



## CinthiaZ

YIKES! Please report! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-Michael-Kors-Purse-/231713812812?hash=item35f338314c


----------



## CinthiaZ

Another one! 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-Michael-Kors-Purse-/231713812812?hash=item35f338314c


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Another one!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-Michael-Kors-Purse-/231713812812?hash=item35f338314c


They took this one down! Great!

Please report this one! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...790169?hash=item46430f5999:g:My0AAOSw5ZBWJUXZ


----------



## CinthiaZ

Yikes! Please report! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-BROWN-LEATHER-HOBO-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-/181901831538?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> YIKES! Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-Michael-Kors-Purse-/231713812812?hash=item35f338314c





CinthiaZ said:


> Another one!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Big-Michael-Kors-Purse-/231713812812?hash=item35f338314c





CinthiaZ said:


> They took this one down! Great!
> 
> Please report this one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...790169?hash=item46430f5999:g:My0AAOSw5ZBWJUXZ



These have all been removed.



CinthiaZ said:


> Yikes! Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-BROWN-LEATHER-HOBO-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-/181901831538?



Reported. YUCK!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Yikes! Please report!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-BROWN-LEATHER-HOBO-SATCHEL-HANDBAG-/181901831538?



Now that's an ungly piece of bag! Wjo would think of making such a bag??


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Now that's an ungly piece of bag! Wjo would think of making such a bag??


Since the seller had over 500 feedback score, I contacted her and she did the right thing by ending the listing. She even thanked me! I only contact sellers with high feedback scores as they tend to value their accounts much more than the newbies that come along to sell their fakes.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> These have all been removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Reported. YUCK!


Thanks, CD!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

This seller has THREE fakes listed! Please report all 3. They are all "New With Tags" for really cheap! lol! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-purses-/272015852716?hash=item3f556884ac:g:o4MAAOSwVL1WFIr3


----------



## CinthiaZ

Good grief, here is another one! I have contacted every one of them and sent them to a professional authentication service. They really should go there before listing! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...468778?hash=item3ab3f7dcea:g:0hAAAOSwo6lWIHqK


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> This seller has THREE fakes listed! Please report all 3. They are all "New With Tags" for really cheap! lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-purses-/272015852716?hash=item3f556884ac:g:o4MAAOSwVL1WFIr3



Reported all three.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Good grief, here is another one! I have contacted every one of them and sent them to a professional authentication service. They really should go there before listing!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...468778?hash=item3ab3f7dcea:g:0hAAAOSwo6lWIHqK



Reported this one too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported this one too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported all three.


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> This seller has THREE fakes listed! Please report all 3. They are all "New With Tags" for really cheap! lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-purses-/272015852716?hash=item3f556884ac:g:o4MAAOSwVL1WFIr3



They're relisted now! The nerve!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report these "mini selmas!" lol! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/171970538152?hash=item280a3e2aa8:g:QRkAAOSwx~JWE0fZ


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Please report these "mini selmas!" lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/171970538152?hash=item280a3e2aa8:g:QRkAAOSwx~JWE0fZ



They're gone!


----------



## myvillarreal26

Hello everyone! I need your help! I was on Facebook just browsing and saw MY PHOTO on a Facebook page selling Michael Kors bags! I clicked on the link and sent me to a page where they sell them for a low price. I definitely know the website sells counterfeits.  But they are using OUR photos from the PurseForum. What should I do?? How do I report this??!!

The link to the website. http://www.queenvogue.ru/
Facebook page is called Michael Kors Collection.


----------



## cdtracing

Looks like we're going to have to start watermarking our photos so counterfeiters can't use them.  There's a jeweler on FB that posts pictures of people's engagement rings on his page & website & claims to have designed them.  There's a thread on the Jewelry box forum about it.

I would report them to FB.


----------



## ziyouxiaoda

Any people can tell me why this site bags so cheap http://official.mkoutfitshop.com/


----------



## trefusisgirl

ziyouxiaoda said:


> Any people can tell me why this site bags so cheap http://official.mkoutfitshop.com/




Because they are counterfeit bags and the website should be reported to the official Michael Kors site so they can start the process to get it taken down.  I found one recently and was advised to report it to them as they actively pursue these counterfeiters.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ziyouxiaoda said:


> Any people can tell me why this site bags so cheap http://official.mkoutfitshop.com/



I have reported this website to Michael Kors, there are some horrendous bags on there, and it is almost identical to the one I reported when I found it a while ago.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> I have reported this website to Michael Kors, there are some horrendous bags on there, and it is almost identical to the one I reported when I found it a while ago.


Wow, it is unbelievable to see sooooo many fakes in one place!  Horrendous quality in most but for others I can see why some people would buy them, they look identical to the real thing.  I'm sure a lot of people are disappointed when they arrive as they will be of such poor quality.  I suppose some don't care and think that we are the suckers for paying more for a similar bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Wow, it is unbelievable to see sooooo many fakes in one place!  Horrendous quality in most but for others I can see why some people would buy them, they look identical to the real thing.  I'm sure a lot of people are disappointed when they arrive as they will be of such poor quality.  I suppose some don't care and think that we are the suckers for paying more for a similar bag.



Yes I was thinking how disappointed you would be if you don't know what you are looking at, when one of those corkers turned up at your door.  But as you say some look identical to the real ones.  But, some of them are truly hideous.  

I guess they may see it like that and I am sure as is always found, some buy in bulk to sell on eBay from these sort of sites.  I checked and the other one I reported to MK is still in operation, but I imagine it takes MK a while to get them taken down and there is no instant fix.  All the legal hoops they have to jump through.


----------



## cdtracing

ziyouxiaoda said:


> Any people can tell me why this site bags so cheap http://official.mkoutfitshop.com/





trefusisgirl said:


> Because they are counterfeit bags and the website should be reported to the official Michael Kors site so they can start the process to get it taken down.  I found one recently and was advised to report it to them as they actively pursue these counterfeiters.



Yes, as trefusisgirl  has stated, this is a counterfeit website.  It is in no way affiliated with Michael Kors & should be reported to Michael Kors so the process to have this site taken down can start.  Michael Kors has only one official website & does not have an outlet website online at all.  Here's the link to the only authentic Michael Kors website:
http://www.michaelkors.com/bags/_/N...MkJ4AoQO3meV6rNqfcT3IPC29qwOfVy8vwaAkXo8P8HAQ

Authentic Michael Kors can also be purchase at reputable retail stores like Neiman Marcus, Lord & Taylor, Saks Fifth Ave, Macy's, Dillards, Bloomingdales, Nordstroms, Zappos, ect.

Websites that claim to sell authentic Michael Kors for such low prices are not sanctioned by Michael Kors & are selling counterfeits.




trefusisgirl said:


> I have reported this website to Michael Kors, there are some horrendous bags on there, and it is almost identical to the one I reported when I found it a while ago.



+1  Great Job, trefusisgirl!!!!   I reported it also.


----------



## myvillarreal26

How to report the website I posted? http://queenvogue.ru


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> Wow, it is unbelievable to see sooooo many fakes in one place!  Horrendous quality in most but for others I can see why some people would buy them, they look identical to the real thing.  I'm sure a lot of people are disappointed when they arrive as they will be of such poor quality.  I suppose some don't care and think that we are the suckers for paying more for a similar bag.





trefusisgirl said:


> Yes I was thinking how disappointed you would be if you don't know what you are looking at, when one of those corkers turned up at your door.  But as you say some look identical to the real ones.  But, some of them are truly hideous.
> 
> I guess they may see it like that and I am sure as is always found, some buy in bulk to sell on eBay from these sort of sites.  I checked and the other one I reported to MK is still in operation, but I imagine it takes MK a while to get them taken down and there is no instant fix.  All the legal hoops they have to jump through.



Some people think they really are authentic & some people know they're fake but don't care & probably think others will think they're real.  Some fakes are very good replicas & others are just plain garbage.  These are the sites that some disreputable sellers will buy from in order to sell on Ebay & other resale sites.  This is why it's so important for consumers to become familiar with the genuine article so they can recognize the fakes.  If there's any doubt, it's best to have it authenticated either before the purchase or afterwards if you need help getting refunded.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myvillarreal26 said:


> How to report the website I posted? http://queenvogue.ru




If you navigate to www.michealkors.com scroll to the bottom of the page and click on "contact us" and fill in your details. There is drop down for why contacting with "counterfeit" as an option.

Once reported you should at some point in the future receive an email thanking you for contacting them about whatver you have reported.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Yes, as trefusisgirl  has stated, this is a counterfeit website.  It is in no way affiliated with Michael Kors & should be reported to Michael Kors so the process to have this site taken down can start.  Michael Kors has only one official website & does not have an outlet website online at all.  Here's the link to the only authentic Michael Kors website:
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/bags/_/N...MkJ4AoQO3meV6rNqfcT3IPC29qwOfVy8vwaAkXo8P8HAQ
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic Michael Kors can also be purchase at reputable retail stores like Neiman Marcus, Lord & Taylor, Saks Fifth Ave, Macy's, Dillards, Bloomingdales, Nordstroms, Zappos, ect.
> 
> 
> 
> Websites that claim to sell authentic Michael Kors for such low prices are not sanctioned by Michael Kors & are selling counterfeits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1  Great Job, trefusisgirl!!!!   I reported it also.




Well hopefully they will start the long process to get it removed.  now I see there is another one to report!  I looked at the one the first poster asked about in the 3 posts she has made and it has gone with the offical notice and all the court paperwork listed. It made interesting reading.

I am glad MK are so active on this as I know that some buy knowingly to sell on, but there will be some innocent people suckered in.  As you say if unsure it is always worth getting authenticated as can save a lot of heartache and anger.


----------



## trefusisgirl

trefusisgirl said:


> Well hopefully they will start the long process to get it removed.  now I see there is another one to report!  I looked at the one the first poster asked about in the 3 posts she has made and it has gone with the offical notice and all the court paperwork listed. It made interesting reading.
> 
> I am glad MK are so active on this as I know that some buy knowingly to sell on, but there will be some innocent people suckered in.  As you say if unsure it is always worth getting authenticated as can save a lot of heartache and anger.




Also in UK we have Selfridges, House of Fraser, Harrods who all sell genuine MK in store and online.  There may be more but can't think of the top of my head.  I know someone from US recently bought online from FarFetch as well.  Oh and of course my favourite but shops only for some reason, TK Maxx or TJ Maxx in US (don't know if they do MK online) but someone posted a load of lovely bags they'd seen in there recently.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> If you navigate to www.michealkors.com scroll to the bottom of the page and click on "contact us" and fill in your details. There is drop down for why contacting with "counterfeit" as an option.
> 
> Once reported you should at some point in the future receive an email thanking you for contacting them about whatver you have reported.



Exactly.  Michael Kors company will turn the information over to their attorneys to start the process of having the site taken down.  It takes time & doesn't happen overnight.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Also in UK we have Selfridges, House of Fraser, Harrods who all sell genuine MK in store and online.  There may be more but can't think of the top of my head.  I know someone from US recently bought online from FarFetch as well.  Oh and of course my favourite but shops only for some reason, TK Maxx or TJ Maxx in US (don't know if they do MK online) but someone posted a load of lovely bags they'd seen in there recently.



Yes, TJMAXX in the US sell authentic MK bags.  Some are retail overruns & some are outlet bags but they are genuine & you can buy from them with confidence.  TJMAXX also sells other designers like Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, Ralph Lauren, DVF, Dooney & Burke.  There are resale sites like Tradesy, Portero, The Real Real, & some others I can't think of right now that sell authentic designer items, some new, some pre-loved.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Because they are counterfeit bags and the website should be reported to the official Michael Kors site so they can start the process to get it taken down.  I found one recently and was advised to report it to them as they actively pursue these counterfeiters.





MKbaglover said:


> Wow, it is unbelievable to see sooooo many fakes in one place!  Horrendous quality in most but for others I can see why some people would buy them, they look identical to the real thing.  I'm sure a lot of people are disappointed when they arrive as they will be of such poor quality.  I suppose some don't care and think that we are the suckers for paying more for a similar bag.





myvillarreal26 said:


> How to report the website I posted? http://queenvogue.ru





cdtracing said:


> Exactly.  Michael Kors company will turn the information over to their attorneys to start the process of having the site taken down.  It takes time & doesn't happen overnight.



GOOD JOB LADIES!! So proud of all of you for helping to get that hideous site rmoved from the internet!! You just stopped so many fakes from going into circulation! It feels good to fight these criminals and win! Although it is an ongoing, never ending battle. The creeps will probably have another one up in no time, unfortunately. But I admire those who take the time to do this! You gals rock! I missed it because I haven't been on here for a day or two. I remember when it was just me and Jojo21 doing all of the reporting. So glad to have all this extra help now! WHOOP!! Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> Hello everyone! I need your help! I was on Facebook just browsing and saw MY PHOTO on a Facebook page selling Michael Kors bags! I clicked on the link and sent me to a page where they sell them for a low price. I definitely know the website sells counterfeits.  But they are using OUR photos from the PurseForum. What should I do?? How do I report this??!!
> 
> The link to the website. http://www.queenvogue.ru/
> Facebook page is called Michael Kors Collection.
> 
> View attachment 3166698


Wow! That's really messed up and very irritating! Yes , we now should start watermarking our pics! These creeps will stop at nothing! Dang theives!


----------



## myvillarreal26

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! That's really messed up and very irritating! Yes , we now should start watermarking our pics! These creeps will stop at nothing! Dang theives!




I commented on the photo stating I purchased from the MK store not online and I was shocked it was my photo.  I even included a current photo of my living room so others could see that the photo was indeed mine.. I reported to FB and reported the website as well! Can't believe how low these thieves would go. Disgusted and Shocked.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> I commented on the photo stating I purchased from the MK store not online and I was shocked it was my photo.  I even included a current photo of my living room so others could see that the photo was indeed mine.. I reported to FB and reported the website as well! Can't believe how low these thieves would go. Disgusted and Shocked.


I just started a whole new thread for this. Please comment in it and tell others what happened to you! This really freaked me out! The name of the thread is WARNING, watermark your pics!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> GOOD JOB LADIES!! So proud of all of you for helping to get that hideous site rmoved from the internet!! You just stopped so many fakes from going into circulation! It feels good to fight these criminals and win! Although it is an ongoing, never ending battle. The creeps will probably have another one up in no time, unfortunately. But I admire those who take the time to do this! You gals rock! I missed it because I haven't been on here for a day or two. I remember when it was just me and Jojo21 doing all of the reporting. So glad to have all this extra help now! WHOOP!! Thank you!




The more of us that do it, the better it is to stop
Innocent people getting burned.  Ladies that rock lol.


----------



## cdtracing

Please report....
both from same seller....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-without...929085?hash=item3d018b91bd:g:n~gAAOSwT6pV26Em

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...429575?hash=item3d01286507:g:BTgAAOSwPcVV1PV9


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Please report....
> both from same seller....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-without...929085?hash=item3d018b91bd:g:n~gAAOSwT6pV26Em
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...429575?hash=item3d01286507:g:BTgAAOSwPcVV1PV9


Reported both! Yikes! It gets so frustrating shopping in ebay. Seems I spend more time reporting all the fakes, than shopping! I'm sure it's the same with you. She's asking a lot for those fakes! She's a good one to contact , if you know what I mean. ....


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's another one! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...cross-body-tote-bag-purse-NICE-/272019933033?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Here's another one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...cross-body-tote-bag-purse-NICE-/272019933033?



This listing has ended because of an "error".  Yeah...the error is that it's a FAKE!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's another lovely! lol! Please hurry and report. Only 2 hours till lsting ends and has five bids on it! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-Purse-Black-Big-/231726884481?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Here's another lovely! lol! Please hurry and report. Only 2 hours till lsting ends and has five bids on it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-Purse-Black-Big-/231726884481?



Reported!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported!


Thanks CD!! This one has FOUR fakes listed in one listing! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbags-/171978664105?hash=item280aba28a9:g:2kwAAOSwA4dWIwnM


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks CD!! This one has FOUR fakes listed in one listing!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-handbags-/171978664105?hash=item280aba28a9:g:2kwAAOSwA4dWIwnM



Heaven help us!  Reported!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Heaven help us!  Reported!


They took it down! Whoop! Thanks!   Please report this so called Dillion! lol! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...eather-Tote-Satchel-Adjustable-/161861515305?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> They took it down! Whoop! Thanks!   Please report this so called Dillion! lol!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...eather-Tote-Satchel-Adjustable-/161861515305?



Reported.  I've seen this so called Dillon on Ebay before.  Makes me gag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Uhg, please report

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-purse-/111803195098?


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  I've seen this so called Dillon on Ebay before.  Makes me gag!


lol! pretty bad!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Another one! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-mic...233414?hash=item3d071b47c6:g:BLMAAOSw~bFWLV6o


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Another one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-mic...233414?hash=item3d071b47c6:g:BLMAAOSw~bFWLV6o



So all the MK bags of this seller are fakes? I could've been fooled by some of them! Scary!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> So all the MK bags of this seller are fakes? I could've been fooled by some of them! Scary!


I didn't even check to see her other listings. Good catch! YES, they are ALL fakes! Please report all for "incorrect color of paper work and incorrect interior details"   Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Another one!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-mic...233414?hash=item3d071b47c6:g:BLMAAOSw~bFWLV6o



This one is gone.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This one is gone.


Good going! Let's get rid of this one too! Thanks! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Top-Zip-Medium-Tote-in-Black-Women-Purse-/151865952976?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Good going! Let's get rid of this one too! Thanks!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Top-Zip-Medium-Tote-in-Black-Women-Purse-/151865952976?



This one is gone, too!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This one is gone, too!!


----------



## iheart_purses

so just stumbled across this site by accident
http://www.ousbags.com/
please help report


----------



## iheart_purses

http://www.ousbags.com/michael-kors-logo-print-large-black-tote-item-1891.html
my retinas are burning who would buy/ fall for this ****?


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> http://www.ousbags.com/michael-kors-logo-print-large-black-tote-item-1891.html
> my retinas are burning who would buy/ fall for this ****?



You would be surprised.  People buy from these sites & sell them on Ebay.  People will buy from these counterfeit sites without checking them out & when they receive the bag, want the bag authenticated.  We have stated til we're blue in the face that Michael Kors has only 1 online site where he sells his bags & that's his official site & he does not have an online outlet discount site.  If you don't buy directly from his site, you should buy from Macy's, Neiman Marcus, Saks Fifth Ave, Lord & Taylor, Dillards, Belks, Zappos, & other reputable retail stores who are authorized to sell genuine Michael Kors.
Where these counterfiet sites are concerned....If the price seems too good to be true, it is.  Buyer Beware.


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> http://www.ousbags.com/michael-kors-logo-print-large-black-tote-item-1891.html
> my retinas are burning who would buy/ fall for this ****?


These types of sites we report directly to Michael Kors who in turn, hand it over to their attorneys that get these websites taken down. Just go to their contact us link on their website. I will as well.


----------



## trefusisgirl

121802913683 

(sorry on app so can't copy link,) please report this and the other ones the seller has listed.  Looking at this it is interesting how clever counterfieters are getting by even including certain things that are often left out.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> 121802913683
> 
> (sorry on app so can't copy link,) please report this and the other ones the seller has listed.  Looking at this it is interesting how clever counterfieters are getting by even including certain things that are often left out.



Reported.  Didn't see any others from same seller.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report! This seller knows it's a Jet Set  ( replica of) , not a Darrington ! Deliberately listing a fake! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...W-/272026182696?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Please report! This seller knows it's a Jet Set  ( replica of) , not a Darrington ! Deliberately listing a fake!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...W-/272026182696?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123



Reported!  Damn, Jet Sets have really gone up in price! :lolots:


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  Didn't see any others from same seller.




Interesting as they had three more, all different models, all fakes, listed.  

They all including this one have now gone. Maybe they realised they weren't genuine, I doubt it though!  Sure they will pop up again.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Interesting as they had three more, all different models, all fakes, listed.
> 
> They all including this one have now gone. Maybe they realised they weren't genuine, I doubt it though!  Sure they will pop up again.



If they pop up again, we'll report them.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Reported!  Damn, Jet Sets have really gone up in price! :lolots:


Pisses me off. They won't take it down most like because it is a seller with over 2000 feedback score. I even wrote to here and she has not removed the listing yet!  Guess she doesn't care if she's ripping someone off. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...W-/272026182696?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Pisses me off. They won't take it down most like because it is a seller with over 2000 feedback score. I even wrote to here and she has not removed the listing yet!  Guess she doesn't care if she's ripping someone off.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...W-/272026182696?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


They finally took this one down!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Uhg, please report! Auction ends soon and there are bids on this! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...962862?hash=item33abd1746e:g:kTUAAOSwo0JWKCln


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Uhg, please report! Auction ends soon and there are bids on this!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...962862?hash=item33abd1746e:g:kTUAAOSwo0JWKCln



Oh my, this is really ugly! And it doesn't look like leather.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Just a few from eBay UK this evening, some right horrors amongst them!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mk-handba...473489?hash=item2a5b4e2191:g:SjQAAOSw14xWLi0w

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-/121805795430?hash=item1c5c30f066:g:pFUAAOSwAYtWLUI8

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-kors-/121803235368?hash=item1c5c09e028:g:0j0AAOSwYHxWNWEQ

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...051858?hash=item1a08c18c92:g:a~4AAOSwhcJWOmw~

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...519384?hash=item419f5c9658:g:6RsAAOSwl9BWM5Ja

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/141818741261?hash=item21050e420d:g:s4QAAOSw5VFWOHxt

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...253995?hash=item1ea69be72b:g:t1wAAOSwAYtWL9RS

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...209422?hash=item4d3aa27e0e:g:ncEAAOSw14xWNNk5


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Just a few from eBay UK this evening, some right horrors amongst them!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mk-handba...473489?hash=item2a5b4e2191:g:SjQAAOSw14xWLi0w
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-/121805795430?hash=item1c5c30f066:g:pFUAAOSwAYtWLUI8
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-kors-/121803235368?hash=item1c5c09e028:g:0j0AAOSwYHxWNWEQ
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...051858?hash=item1a08c18c92:g:a~4AAOSwhcJWOmw~
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...519384?hash=item419f5c9658:g:6RsAAOSwl9BWM5Ja
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/141818741261?hash=item21050e420d:g:s4QAAOSw5VFWOHxt
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...253995?hash=item1ea69be72b:g:t1wAAOSwAYtWL9RS
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...209422?hash=item4d3aa27e0e:g:ncEAAOSw14xWNNk5


Geez!  I will report later when I have time. WELCOME TREFUSISGIRL, as a great new addition to our authenticators team!!  You have been a big help here and have a really good eye for identifying fakes. You work hard and dilligently removing so many fakes online. You are a welcome addition to our TEAM!! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Just a few from eBay UK this evening, some right horrors amongst them!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mk-handba...473489?hash=item2a5b4e2191:g:SjQAAOSw14xWLi0w
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-handbag-/121805795430?hash=item1c5c30f066:g:pFUAAOSwAYtWLUI8
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-kors-/121803235368?hash=item1c5c09e028:g:0j0AAOSwYHxWNWEQ
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...051858?hash=item1a08c18c92:g:a~4AAOSwhcJWOmw~
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...519384?hash=item419f5c9658:g:6RsAAOSwl9BWM5Ja
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-kors-handbag-/141818741261?hash=item21050e420d:g:s4QAAOSw5VFWOHxt
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...253995?hash=item1ea69be72b:g:t1wAAOSwAYtWL9RS
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...209422?hash=item4d3aa27e0e:g:ncEAAOSw14xWNNk5



Reported!!  OMG!  Some things you cannot unsee!!

Welcome to the Team, Trefusisgirl!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Geez!  I will report later when I have time. WELCOME TREFUSISGIRL, as a great new addition to our authenticators team!!  You have been a big help here and have a really good eye for identifying fakes. You work hard and dilligently removing so many fakes online. You are a welcome addition to our TEAM!! CONGRATULATIONS!!




Thank u for ur kind words and this was only from the first 4 pages on ebay UK, there are many more I am sure yet to be discovered! B


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Reported!!  OMG!  Some things you cannot unsee!!
> 
> Welcome to the Team, Trefusisgirl!




Yes the blue & tan was a particularly unappealing specimen. Thank you for having me on the team, beyond thrilled to help out.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes the blue & tan was a particularly unappealing specimen. Thank you for having me on the team, beyond thrilled to help out.


We are happy to have you on our team. You have shown us your passion for taking fakes off of the internet and work very hard in the fight against these counterfeiters. You have a good keen eye for spotting fakes, and of course, we are here to help each other when there is a particularly difficult inquiry. Some of these , what we call 'Super Fakes' can be quite challenging, but we are always able to call them out, especially when we put our heads together. We are the DYNAMOS!!  lol!


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-k...461827?hash=item2ca4253103:g:hVAAAOSw5ZBWO-6g

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-kors-bag-/301792043657?hash=item4644352289:g:LH8AAOSwI-BWLTNB

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/252157474585?hash=item3ab5c1b719:g:bmgAAOSw5VFWOnMK

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...581303?hash=item1c5c0f2777:g:c6IAAOSw14xWNeD3

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-kors-purse-/252157460178?hash=item3ab5c17ed2:g:mZgAAOSwT5tWOnFd

above is selling about 5 counterfeit items.  I have reported all of them.  I have also listed a link to one of her bags, but can&#8217;t remember which link, but the bag is black and cheap looking!

I have reported all of the above, but the one with the wallets and bags amazes me, why would you jeopardise your 100% feedback by selling fake goods.  

Am sure these people just keep listing their tacky things to keep me on my toes lol.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-k...461827?hash=item2ca4253103:g:hVAAAOSw5ZBWO-6g
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-kors-bag-/301792043657?hash=item4644352289:g:LH8AAOSwI-BWLTNB
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/252157474585?hash=item3ab5c1b719:g:bmgAAOSw5VFWOnMK
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW...581303?hash=item1c5c0f2777:g:c6IAAOSw14xWNeD3
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-kors-purse-/252157460178?hash=item3ab5c17ed2:g:mZgAAOSwT5tWOnFd
> 
> above is selling about 5 counterfeit items.  I have reported all of them.  I have also listed a link to one of her bags, but cant remember which link, but the bag is black and cheap looking!
> 
> I have reported all of the above, but the one with the wallets and bags amazes me, why would you jeopardise your 100% feedback by selling fake goods.
> 
> Am sure these people just keep listing their tacky things to keep me on my toes lol.



Reported.


----------



## trefusisgirl

just time for one more before I have my tea!  My son is cooking, this could end badly, as I am hearing a lot of shouting at himself from the kitchen lol.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B-N-W-O-T...988505?hash=item235c83ac19:g:JEgAAOSwT5tWO0jt


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Reported.




Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> just time for one more before I have my tea!  My son is cooking, this could end badly, as I am hearing a lot of shouting at himself from the kitchen lol.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B-N-W-O-T...988505?hash=item235c83ac19:g:JEgAAOSwT5tWO0jt



Reported as well.  YUCK!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

A fake Sutton for reporting please.

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111817796698


----------



## trefusisgirl

Please report this one it has an hour and 46 minutes to go and 11 bids on it!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...798320?hash=item21052da570:g:nosAAOSwYHxWMMtc


----------



## trefusisgirl

Unsure what they think they have made here except for a mess!  I guess it is a Turkey version of the beautiful greenwich! Yuck, yuck, yuck!!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...702047?hash=item4643d45e9f:g:tQMAAOSw9mFWNmH1


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> A fake Sutton for reporting please.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/111817796698





trefusisgirl said:


> Please report this one it has an hour and 46 minutes to go and 11 bids on it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...798320?hash=item21052da570:g:nosAAOSwYHxWMMtc





trefusisgirl said:


> Unsure what they think they have made here except for a mess!  I guess it is a Turkey version of the beautiful greenwich! Yuck, yuck, yuck!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...702047?hash=item4643d45e9f:g:tQMAAOSw9mFWNmH1



Reported all.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Unsure what they think they have made here except for a mess!  I guess it is a Turkey version of the beautiful greenwich! Yuck, yuck, yuck!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...702047?hash=item4643d45e9f:g:tQMAAOSw9mFWNmH1





cdtracing said:


> Reported all.




Finally had a minute to do some reporting. Sadly, none have been removed yet. I did report them just now.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Finally had a minute to do some reporting. Sadly, none have been removed yet. I did report them just now.







cdtracing said:


> Reported all.




Thanks ladies, hopefully now they have been reported three times we shall see them gone.


----------



## trefusisgirl

please report:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...659988?hash=item4af3ba6914:g:nH0AAOSw~bFWQOiW


----------



## trefusisgirl

another:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...910216?hash=item25b117b288:g:Y-0AAOSwu-BWQ6QC


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> please report:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MICHAEL-K...659988?hash=item4af3ba6914:g:nH0AAOSw~bFWQOiW



Reported



trefusisgirl said:


> another:-
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...910216?hash=item25b117b288:g:Y-0AAOSwu-BWQ6QC



Reported as well but someone actually bought this one. SMH


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Reported
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported as well but someone actually bought this one. SMH




Oh no that must have happened about five minutes after I reported it then, that poor buyer.  Thank goodness for the ebay return policy and the fact we have reported it will help their claim if they realise it is counterfiet and look to start the returns process for being sild fake goods.

Thanks for reporting.


----------



## trefusisgirl

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-/262148714873?hash=item3d0947f179:i:262148714873

Please report this, I have also found a couple this evening, where it is clear people's eBay accounts have been hacked by people.  I found two different sellers selling jet set totes one for £27.99 one for £36.99, both had same photos and badly written advert and they had obviously been selling like hot cakes.  The sellers had genuine feedback, so it was clear their accounts had been hijacked, honestly there is no stopping these dishonest people!


----------



## trefusisgirl

oh and this one, where the seller says "purchased abroad, only buy if you understand."  Yes, I understand your bag is fake, you are selling it on eBay knowingly, it is not allowed you idiot!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Micheal-kors-bag-/231755431026?hash=item35f5b33c72:g:SDoAAOSwkZhWRHpi


----------



## trefusisgirl

This seller would prefer that "the bag is collected," I think the only people that should collect this are the bin/garbage collectors in her street!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Royal-Blu...874434?hash=item280c0d0fc2:g:~KoAAOSwsFpWSfWS


----------



## trefusisgirl

I have no words, just "oh," and then maybe "dear."

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-kors-/262139916921?hash=item3d08c1b279:g:fdcAAOSwMTZWQ7Py


----------



## trefusisgirl

one last one for this evening, had enough of looking at nasty bags!  Ebay UK going from bad to worse, as all these were on the first page!!!!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Micha...378470?hash=item2a5ba83be6:g:droAAOSw7hRWP2CD


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> one last one for this evening, had enough of looking at nasty bags!  Ebay UK going from bad to worse, as all these were on the first page!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Micha...378470?hash=item2a5ba83be6:g:droAAOSw7hRWP2CD


Reported! Good catch!


----------



## trefusisgirl

I was looking on ebay UK last night and the amount of fakes on there at the moment is immense, I could have spent all evening reporting them.  Ebay really needs to be better at policing what they allow to be sold on there as it is getting ridiculous.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> I was looking on ebay UK last night and the amount of fakes on there at the moment is immense, I could have spent all evening reporting them.  Ebay really needs to be better at policing what they allow to be sold on there as it is getting ridiculous.



Yes, It really is something that they need to address.  Buyers must really do their research before they make a purchase.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Haven't had a chance to do this for a while, but fellow TPF's, let's try and save poor unsuspecting purchasers get caught out out buying counterfeit goods as presents for their loved ones and report this horrible fakes from eBay UK:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/michael-k...161513?hash=item2a5d132269:g:eY8AAOSwcBhWYEM8

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-/291631584966?hash=item43e698d6c6:g:NxYAAOSwf-VWVzdU

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-Kors-Bag-/252197982869?hash=item3ab82bd295:g:0hsAAOSwp5JWYM9~

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...730031?hash=item3f58248cef:g:54MAAOSwnipWU2WX

Same seller

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...008192?hash=item2ca521ab40:g:lD8AAOSwcBhWWw4w

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...012297?hash=item2ca521bb49:g:YK8AAOSw8-tWWxAa

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...455357?hash=item2ca547027d:g:XAwAAOSwnH1WX11D

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...025194?hash=item2ca521edaa:g:SasAAOSwwE5WWxW1

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-K...019482?hash=item2ca521d75a:g:Tv4AAOSwcBhWWxMS

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/micheal-kors-hand-bag-/131668547800?hash=item1ea80e98d8:g:BroAAOSwnipWYleu


----------



## cdtracing

Lots of fakes turning up on Ebay & some of the other online resale sites.  Time to get back to reporting these fakes to get them taken down.  The more people who report these fakes, the better chance we have of getting the listings removed.
Here are just a few I ran across today.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...922332?hash=item51e1fec99c:g:-zoAAOSwr7ZW8Vpl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...921978?hash=item51e1fec83a:g:SHUAAOSwu1VW8WFm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...878151?hash=item33b3fa9dc7:g:IY8AAOSwuAVWvTN1

http://www.ebay.com/itm/M-K-Fashion...536548?hash=item23657cda64:g:NHcAAOSwLpdW8vJ0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...808722?hash=item35fd87e692:g:0TIAAOSwmmxW4009


----------



## cdtracing

This is a horrible fake Jaryn!!  Please report!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...122899?hash=item281510ee13:g:wpoAAOSwgApW~IZc


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Hello ladies. Do anybody know if this website is legit: mkstore2016.com??? I apologize if it has been discussed but tried to do a search and can't find anything. The prices are super discounted, seemed too good to be true. Thank you for any info.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello ladies. Do anybody know if this website is legit: mkstore2016.com??? I apologize if it has been discussed but tried to do a search and can't find anything. The prices are super discounted, seemed too good to be true. Thank you for any
> 
> Not legit. The hardware and some of the styles of bag are all wrong. I've actually bought real mk at dillards at these prices. Just wait for sales and additional off deep discounts.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> oLiveOiL@2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. Do anybody know if this website is legit: mkstore2016.com??? I apologize if it has been discussed but tried to do a search and can't find anything. The prices are super discounted, seemed too good to be true. Thank you for any
> 
> Not legit. The hardware and some of the styles of bag are all wrong. I've actually bought real mk at dillards at these prices. Just wait for sales and additional off deep discounts.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you BagLady. I will check Dillards. It is awesome if they go that low at Dillards. Never seen those prices before except eBay and severely used. Do you which month do they run the sales? Do they offer it on Hamiltons? Thank you...
Click to expand...


----------



## cdtracing

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Hello ladies. Do anybody know if this website is legit: mkstore2016.com??? I apologize if it has been discussed but tried to do a search and can't find anything. The prices are super discounted, seemed too good to be true. Thank you for any info.



This is a fake MK website that sells counterfeits.  Do not buy from this site.  This site can be reported to MK through Contact US on his official website.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

Thank you cdtracing. Wheeeww! good thing I checked here first.


----------



## cdtracing

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Thank you cdtracing. Wheeeww! good thing I checked here first.



Always best to check first before making a purchase.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

cdtracing said:


> Always best to check first before making a purchase.


Just Wow on this website! :no-good: Got a response on my query, they confirmed all their Mk items are "authentic"...


----------



## cdtracing

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Just Wow on this website! :no-good: Got a response on my query, they confirmed all their Mk items are "authentic"...



That's what all counterfeiters claim. That's why you cannot trust what they say & have something verified before you purchase.


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

cdtracing said:


> That's what all counterfeiters claim. That's why you cannot trust what they say & have something verified before you purchase.


Thanks again cdtracing...Have a Fabulous weekend!!!


----------



## cdtracing

oLiveOiL@2013 said:


> Thanks again cdtracing...Have a Fabulous weekend!!!



You're welcome!!  Have a great one, too!!


----------



## Asheng

Hi all, first time poster but I own a few Michael kors bags. I just saw this on eBay uk and it looks like a fake. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Michael-kors-/162033290355?hash=item25b9efcc73:g:pYwAAOSwjMJXCSny The fact that bidding started at .99 is a red flag. I've never reported a fake to eBay before and I'm not a good enough expert to say it definitely is a fake so what do you ladies think? Is it a fake and should I report it? It's only got 4 hours left.


----------



## Suz82

I saw that myself last night, it's not even a nice fake lol I don't know how to report fake bags from my eBay mobile app [emoji17]


----------



## Asheng

Suz82 said:


> I saw that myself last night, it's not even a nice fake lol I don't know how to report fake bags from my eBay mobile app [emoji17]



I know it was pretty obvious to me and I'm far from an expert. Hopefully the buyer will realise it's fake and dispute it


----------



## Sweedie

This site looks like the bags are fake:
http://www.gdmast.com/shop-for-michael-kors-jet-set-travel-tote-black-saffiano-leather.html


----------



## cdtracing

Sweedie said:


> This site looks like the bags are fake:
> http://www.gdmast.com/shop-for-michael-kors-jet-set-travel-tote-black-saffiano-leather.html



If the price is too good to be true, it probably is.  I would not buy from this site.


----------



## andral5

I think this is an obvious bad copy of MK. Is it indeed, so I can report it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11021.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0


----------



## MKbaglover

andral5 said:


> I think this is an obvious bad copy of MK. Is it indeed, so I can report it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11021.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0



I would definitely report that!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I think this is an obvious bad copy of MK. Is it indeed, so I can report it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...ojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11021.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0



Definitely fake.  Please report!!


----------



## andral5

MKbaglover said:


> I would definitely report that!





cdtracing said:


> Definitely fake.  Please report!!



Thanks. I thought so. Later today, when I'll get to my computer.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thanks. I thought so. Later today, when I'll get to my computer.



Thanks.  I've already reported it but it takes more than 1 report for Ebay to take them down.


----------



## cdtracing

Here's some more to report as well.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Mich...090014?hash=item1c6830735e:g:WjcAAOSwnFZXVIeN

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...429912?hash=item3602284e58:g:h5wAAOSwboVXO9T5


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Thanks.  I've already reported it but it takes more than 1 report for Ebay to take them down.



Done!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Here's some more to report as well.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Mich...090014?hash=item1c6830735e:g:WjcAAOSwnFZXVIeN
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...429912?hash=item3602284e58:g:h5wAAOSwboVXO9T5



Done and done.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Done!





andral5 said:


> Done and done.



Good deal!!


----------



## Quartzite

I reported the bags you linked. Is there anything specific that you put in the "Brief Description" box?


----------



## cdtracing

Time to report some more fakes.....both these bags are from the same seller...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...221485?hash=item236b6decad:g:SQoAAOSwvgdW5fCk

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...547321?hash=item2364c5e979:g:QkwAAOSwP~tW5efO



And here's some other fakes....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...652962?hash=item236ba248e2:g:cfEAAOSwc1FXYJkw

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/172248619648?hash=item281ad15a80:g:r2IAAOSwbYZXaI4h

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rustic-Dark...782662?hash=item3f65330746:g:hpoAAOSwmtJXaKBr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Small-Dark-...119221?hash=item360363fff5:g:n84AAOSwMNxXZ2qX

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Michael...754695?hash=item43f08fa587:g:1u8AAOSw6btXQl6V

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...330299?hash=item1eb312277b:g:MocAAOSwM4xXZt3c


----------



## andral5

Done. Reported all of them. Most are soooo ugly, I have no idea how anyone could fall for them!


----------



## cdtracing

You would be surprised what people will buy.  Hopefully, Ebay will take these listings down.


----------



## cdtracing

The counterfeits are out there, y'all.....time to report some more.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Camel-t...280489?hash=item3ac5e5e2a9:g:D9gAAOSwM4xXYb10

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-MICH...041842?hash=item4d45a6cfb2:g:A8kAAOSw3YNXX0x0


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> The counterfeits are out there, y'all.....time to report some more.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Camel-t...280489?hash=item3ac5e5e2a9:g:D9gAAOSwM4xXYb10
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-MICH...041842?hash=item4d45a6cfb2:g:A8kAAOSw3YNXX0x0



Done and done!


----------



## andral5

I hope I'm not wrong with this but the lining is not MK's.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...ojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11021.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0


----------



## laurelenas

andral5 said:


> I hope I'm not wrong with this but the lining is not MK's.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...ojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11021.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0



This one looks like a Greenwich bucket, which have no lining like the picture shows...


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I hope I'm not wrong with this but the lining is not MK's.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Medium-Leather-Handbag-Brown-NWT-315-00-/311646965950?ul_ref=http://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11021.m43.l1120/7?euid=3127617444c145f4a626a59f1e6bb8b0&bu=43483610714&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fcgi.ebay.com%2Fws%2FeBayISAPI.dll%3FViewItem%26item%3D311646965950&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11021.m43.l1120&rvr_id=0



There isn't a clear enough picture of the interior of the bag to make a determination.  I would want to see the whole interior along with the heat stamp, made in country/date tag & white tag.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> There isn't a clear enough picture of the interior of the bag to make a determination.  I would want to see the whole interior along with the heat stamp, made in country/date tag & white tag.


I'm not sure but the auction might have ended. It look weird for an MK bag to have lavender lining. Were there any bags with this color lining?


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I'm not sure but the auction might have ended. It look weird for an MK bag to have lavender lining. Were there any bags with this color lining?


I'm not sure we're looking at the same bag.  On the listing you posted, from what I could see of the interior, it had the luggage leather interior which would be in line for a Greenwich Bucket bag.  I didn't see any lavender interior.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> I'm not sure we're looking at the same bag.  On the listing you posted, from what I could see of the interior, it had the luggage leather interior which would be in line for a Greenwich Bucket bag.  I didn't see any lavender interior.



Thanks fr making me watch the pics again. I had to zoom in and then I realized it was the dust bag inside the bucket bag. That one is kinda lavander-ish, or at least so it seems on my tablet. Might be white and looks like that because of the light?....


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thanks fr making me watch the pics again. I had to zoom in and then I realized it was the dust bag inside the bucket bag. That one is kinda lavander-ish, or at least so it seems on my tablet. Might be white and looks like that because of the light?....


  It's always good to get another opinion just to make sure.  Pixels on tablets, phones, laptops can make pictures look different.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> It's always good to get another opinion just to make sure.  Pixels on tablets, phones, laptops can make pictures look different.



Indeed! Now I feel embarassed that I even posted here....


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Indeed! Now I feel embarassed that I even posted here....



Don't be.  The only way to learn is to ask questions & observe.  No worries.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Don't be.  The only way to learn is to ask questions & observe.  No worries.


Thank you!


----------



## kuhoang

Please report these MKs:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...735631?hash=item41adeb080f:g:IpUAAOSwRQlXe8Xl

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Snap-Pocket-Medium-Tote-Brown-Vanilla/282090735551?_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123730&meid=4e5a24cd78bc45ecaf19cf420f9fa534&pid=100167&rk=6&rkt=15&sd=282090735631


----------



## kuhoang

kuhoang said:


> Please report these MKs:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...735631?hash=item41adeb080f:g:IpUAAOSwRQlXe8Xl
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Jet-Set-Snap-Pocket-Medium-Tote-Brown-Vanilla/282090735551?_trksid=p5411.c100167.m2940&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140131123730&meid=4e5a24cd78bc45ecaf19cf420f9fa534&pid=100167&rk=6&rkt=15&sd=282090735631


These are down, thank you very much!


----------



## cdtracing

Riocat said:


> OMG! People. Is this what you do all day? Mind your own flippin' business.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app



Not exactly sure who or what your comment is directed to, but we do report bags that are fake to Ebay or other resale sites where they are listed.  Counterfeits are all over the internet & we try to report as many as we find to keep them off the market & to keep people from buying a counterfeit bag.  This forum does not encourage the sales or support of counterfeit bags or fakes of any kind.


----------



## cdtracing

Riocat said:


> Good grief, get a life.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app



I'm sorry you disapprove but as I have said, this forum does not support the selling & buying of counterfeits.  We will continue to report any counterfeit items to the sites they are listed on.  We do not encourage people to buy or sell fakes.  If someone chooses to do so, that is their choice, but it is not condoned or encouraged here on this forum.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I'm sorry you disapprove but as I have said, this forum does not support the selling & buying of counterfeits.  We will continue to report any counterfeit items to the sites they are listed on.  We do not encourage people to buy or sell fakes.  If someone chooses to do so, that is their choice, but it is not condoned or encouraged here on this forum.


Cd, can we report this and have the mods remove? This is just plain rude.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Cd, can we report this and have the mods remove? This is just plain rude.


Yes, you can!  Inappropriate. antagonistic, confrontational, rude, disrespectful, ect comments should be reported to the moderators.


----------



## cdtracing

Riocat said:


> That's hilarious. That's what people have been to me all day on this supposedly friendly forum. You f-cktards are shallow glutoness greedy douchebags!  Report ME.!?!?!?!?Don't bother. I'm unsubscribing from this materialistic BS. I have better things to do with my time.
> 
> You know what a counterfeit bag says ? It says I'm not stupid enough to spend hundreds of dollars on a purse!
> 
> Get some values and purpose to your lives!
> 
> LONG LIVE COUNTERFEITS!
> You're F-cked Up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app



Your reply was uncalled for & inappropriate.  I will politely ask that you refrain from name calling & verbal assaults.  No one here has replied to you in an inappropriate manner.


----------



## andral5

myluvofbags said:


> Cd, can we report this and have the mods remove? This is just plain rude.


It's actually plain trolling. 22 posts, what other sub-forums is this person trolling?


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> It's actually plain trolling. 22 posts, what other sub-forums is this person trolling?



The LV subforum they were on has already been locked for review.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Riocat said:


> That's hilarious. That's what people have been to me all day on this supposedly friendly forum. You f-cktards are shallow glutoness greedy douchebags!  Report ME.!?!?!?!?Don't bother. I'm unsubscribing from this materialistic BS. I have better things to do with my time.
> 
> You know what a counterfeit bag says ? It says I'm not stupid enough to spend hundreds of dollars on a purse!
> 
> Get some values and purpose to your lives!
> 
> LONG LIVE COUNTERFEITS!
> You're F-cked Up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6500LVW using PurseForum mobile app



Go home you're drunk. Enjoy being banned! [emoji512]


----------



## cdtracing

More counterfeits to report.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...316744?hash=item33ba808448:g:Y44AAOSwwo1XdbMu

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...964208?hash=item1a1638b2b0:g:NvkAAOSwhOVXc1Cn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/112024924418?hash=item1a1534b102:g:WgsAAOSwepJXXKcS


----------



## kuhoang

Oh my goodness! Sorry to run into this "Riocat" person. My 15 years old daughter is into MK; therefore, we are here. I am so glad she reported the other 2 fake handbags to me the other day. She just turned 15 and already has self conscious regarding fake. Thank you all to make ebay a better place to shop!


----------



## kuhoang

cdtracing said:


> More counterfeits to report.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...316744?hash=item33ba808448:g:Y44AAOSwwo1XdbMu
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...964208?hash=item1a1638b2b0:g:NvkAAOSwhOVXc1Cn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/112024924418?hash=item1a1534b102:g:WgsAAOSwepJXXKcS



Reported them! Last one is down, yay.


----------



## cdtracing

Thanks.


----------



## cdtracing

The comments by the mentioned person have been thankfully removed by the mods. Anytime, I run across fakes on Ebay or another secondary resale site, I'll report it & post here for others to report. Counterfeits are bad all the way around & are illegal. If you & your daughter find a bag you're interested in, you can get it authenticated in the ATMK thread.  It's always a good idea to have it evaluated before you buy it.

Thanks for helping us to report the fakes.


----------



## kuhoang

cdtracing said:


> The comments by the mentioned person have been thankfully removed by the mods. Anytime, I run across fakes on Ebay or another secondary resale site, I'll report it & post here for others to report. Counterfeits are bad all the way around & are illegal. If you & your daughter find a bag you're interested in, you can get it authenticated in the ATMK thread.  It's always a good idea to have it evaluated before you buy it.
> 
> Thanks for helping us to report the fakes.


Thank you very much cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

Please report this fake.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...185066?hash=item2ef152192a:g:yQUAAOSwvg9XetW3


----------



## andral5

Done.


----------



## chasy093

cdtracing said:


> Please report this fake.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...185066?hash=item2ef152192a:g:yQUAAOSwvg9XetW3


Done!


----------



## chasy093

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-ko...ll-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/111913865370


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-ko...ll-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/111913865370


Oh, my!  That's ugly!   Done.


----------



## cameragirlla145

chasy093 said:


> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-ko...ll-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/111913865370


done


----------



## kuhoang

chasy093 said:


> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-ko...ll-Saffiano-Leather-Satchel-Bag-/111913865370


Got it!


----------



## kuhoang

cdtracing said:


> Please report this fake.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...185066?hash=item2ef152192a:g:yQUAAOSwvg9XetW3


This one is down, yay!


----------



## cdtracing

More fakes to report......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-used...840706?hash=item2a6c137442:g:bLIAAOSw7XZXgu3D

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...845213?hash=item3f65ae0d9d:g:8ugAAOSwEjFXcdY7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Michae...670816?hash=item236c0d5e60:g:u10AAOSwcL5XMkmf


----------



## kuhoang

cdtracing said:


> More fakes to report......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gently-used...840706?hash=item2a6c137442:g:bLIAAOSw7XZXgu3D
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...845213?hash=item3f65ae0d9d:g:8ugAAOSwEjFXcdY7
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Michae...670816?hash=item236c0d5e60:g:u10AAOSwcL5XMkmf


OMG, they all have 100% positive feedback . Reported!


----------



## cdtracing

Thanks.


----------



## andral5

Done.


----------



## cdtracing

Such ugly fakes....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...424261?hash=item3ac7658c85:g:URYAAOSw-KFXfs7l

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...313324?hash=item3ac763db2c:g:ixAAAOSwuzRXfrB7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Micheal...904633?hash=item465112e979:g:ZGQAAOSwEjFXctJ4


----------



## kuhoang

cdtracing said:


> Such ugly fakes....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...424261?hash=item3ac7658c85:g:URYAAOSw-KFXfs7l
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...313324?hash=item3ac763db2c:g:ixAAAOSwuzRXfrB7
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Micheal...904633?hash=item465112e979:g:ZGQAAOSwEjFXctJ4


Yup, they are ugly.... . Reported!


----------



## andral5

Done. Ugly indeed!


----------



## cdtracing

Thank you, kuhoang & andral5.


----------



## chasy093

Ugly!
http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-kors-MK-travel-tote-handbag-/322197208405?nav=SEARCH


----------



## kuhoang

chasy093 said:


> Ugly!
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-kors-MK-travel-tote-handbag-/322197208405?nav=SEARCH


Agree, reported!


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> Ugly!
> http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/Michael-kors-MK-travel-tote-handbag-/322197208405?nav=SEARCH


Done.  Good catch.


----------



## cdtracing

Please report this one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Micha...50d899&pid=100012&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=201626107957


----------



## kuhoang

cdtracing said:


> Please report this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Large-Michael-Kors-Beige-Tan-Shoulder-Handbag/381696353878?_trksid=p2047675.c100012.m1985&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=35389&meid=f3332f2d2bff4962b0b30ed89e50d899&pid=100012&rk=2&rkt=10&sd=201626107957


It's down


----------



## Stephg

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-PURSE-/162149305566?hash=item25c0da0cde:g:FEgAAOSwENxXl7gD


----------



## kuhoang

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-PURSE-/162149305566?hash=item25c0da0cde:g:FEgAAOSwENxXl7gD


Reported!


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-KORS-PURSE-/162149305566?hash=item25c0da0cde:g:FEgAAOSwENxXl7gD



Reported.  That bag was sickening!!  Good catch, Stephg!


----------



## Stephg

Fakes are so ugly

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/302025766388


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Fakes are so ugly
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/302025766388



Yes, they are!  Reported.


----------



## kuhoang

Stephg said:


> Fakes are so ugly
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/302025766388



Agree and reported!


----------



## cdtracing

Another ugly one!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-MIC...013550?hash=item1a17c62dee:g:HqQAAOSwygJXhYuK


----------



## Stephg

ugh

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...Large-Medium-brown-White-Totes-/291810750683?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...hash=item46522375f4:m:mNseHyiDmvIeo93XKa-pBQw

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-MICH...388276?hash=item25c136dd74:g:b6MAAOSwEjFXeTJW

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...512460?hash=item2a6d9b2c8c:g:yQ8AAOSwRoxXn2xF

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...367784?hash=item25c11808e8:g:-LcAAOSwARZXj4aX


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> ugh
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...Large-Medium-brown-White-Totes-/291810750683?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...hash=item46522375f4:m:mNseHyiDmvIeo93XKa-pBQw
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-MICH...388276?hash=item25c136dd74:g:b6MAAOSwEjFXeTJW
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...512460?hash=item2a6d9b2c8c:g:yQ8AAOSwRoxXn2xF
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...367784?hash=item25c11808e8:g:-LcAAOSwARZXj4aX



Reported.   The one in the middle has already been taken down.  Good eye.


----------



## cdtracing

Another really bad fake to report....now they're faking outlet bags! OMG!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...764426?hash=item25c13c9aca:g:7l8AAOSwARZXn8aZ


----------



## kuhoang

Stephg said:


> ugh
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...Large-Medium-brown-White-Totes-/291810750683?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-KORS...hash=item46522375f4:m:mNseHyiDmvIeo93XKa-pBQw
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/MICHAEL-MICH...388276?hash=item25c136dd74:g:b6MAAOSwEjFXeTJW
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...512460?hash=item2a6d9b2c8c:g:yQ8AAOSwRoxXn2xF
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Michael-Kors...367784?hash=item25c11808e8:g:-LcAAOSwARZXj4aX



Reported the first 2, the rest are down!



cdtracing said:


> Another really bad fake to report....now they're faking outlet bags! OMG!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Michael...764426?hash=item25c13c9aca:g:7l8AAOSwARZXn8aZ


Reported!


----------



## Stephg

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-...205958?hash=item2a6e2f15c6:g:QikAAOSwHoFXqjCO


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-...205958?hash=item2a6e2f15c6:g:QikAAOSwHoFXqjCO



Reported.  Good eye.  This one would have fooled most people.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  Good eye.  This one would have fooled most people.



That stupid orange tag! "jet set item in gunmetal" ugh!!


----------



## Stephg

Another uggo.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=152193453496#ht_500wt_1378


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Another uggo.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=152193453496#ht_500wt_1378



Reported.


----------



## cdtracing

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...949581b&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=122066005180


----------



## kuhoang

Stephg said:


> Another uggo.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=152193453496#ht_500wt_1378


This one is down, yay!



Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-...205958?hash=item2a6e2f15c6:g:QikAAOSwHoFXqjCO





cdtracing said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Sutton-Center-Stripe-Medium-Satchel-Black-White-Brown/291839026569?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=38052&meid=f62b20855925446ab166a40d0949581b&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=122066005180


Reported these 2!


----------



## Kelly M

kuhoang said:


> Reported these 2!


Omg, those are awful!  Reported!


----------



## Stephg

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/182241594648


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/182241594648



Reported.  Good catch. A lot of people would have thought this wonky bag was genuine.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Reported.  Good catch. A lot of people would have thought this wonky bag was genuine.



The warped look gives it so much character...


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> The warped look gives it so much character...


 Yes.  Kinda like Kanye West clothes!!


----------



## Stephg

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/282135850969

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-...205958?hash=item2a6e2f15c6:g:QikAAOSwHoFXqjCO


----------



## Kelly M

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/282135850969
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-...205958?hash=item2a6e2f15c6:g:QikAAOSwHoFXqjCO


Wow, the first one is painful to look at  Reported!
Was the second one relisted?? I swear I've seen it before here... Reported


----------



## Stephg

Kelly M said:


> Wow, the first one is painful to look at  Reported!
> Was the second one relisted?? I swear I've seen it before here... Reported



Guy keeps making new accounts and listing the same crap. [emoji19]


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/282135850969
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-...205958?hash=item2a6e2f15c6:g:QikAAOSwHoFXqjCO



Reported, again.


----------



## kuhoang

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/282135850969
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-...205958?hash=item2a6e2f15c6:g:QikAAOSwHoFXqjCO



Reported, 2nd one is down


----------



## cdtracing

This one claims to be a MK Collection bag.....NOT!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...730102?hash=item2115be8c76:g:NNAAAOSwbsBXoM8K


----------



## Stephg

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322241878017


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322241878017


Reported....Ugg!!


----------



## Stephg

Ugh

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/162180508114


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Ugh
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/162180508114



Reported!!   That's just disgusting!!


----------



## Stephg

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322248390723


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/322248390723



Another Puke  bag!!  Reported!!


----------



## Stephg

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201663888141

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191961041660


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/201663888141
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/191961041660



 Reported!!


----------



## WisePanda

Stephg said:


> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Michael-...205958?hash=item2a6e2f15c6:g:QikAAOSwHoFXqjCO



How could you tell on this one? Was it just the orange tag...?


----------



## cdtracing

More crappy counterfeits to report on Ebay.....so ugly & cheap....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-M...e050cdc&pid=100011&rk=5&rkt=9&sd=252607740429

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...e050cdc&pid=100011&rk=4&rkt=9&sd=252607740429

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Teal-MICHAE...a7cd059&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=152319599217


----------



## Luxe4less_SM

I would like to start a similar thread for an app that is very popular in my area that I see tons of fake listings.  Would love to discuss with a mod so that we have more eyes on these fakes. I can only report so many....and sadly they do not remove some of them as members are very creative at hiding and moving items.

any thoughts?


----------



## cdtracing

More fake Ebay bags....please report!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-michael...286989?hash=item2378210bcd:g:cxUAAOSw4GVYGvQ3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL-KORS-Beige-Brown-MK-Signature-HandBag/152339332198?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=38530&meid=38697dcc85fa47b99a50fd3b678e57c4&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=152339286989

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Brown-MK-Purse-EUC/222325929323?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=38530&meid=8044ae7b0423420982777a95032dd65b&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=152339332198

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...243066?hash=item2a75fe8d7a:g:Z4cAAOSwxKtYBi5G

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Gold-Purse-/252661909893?hash=item3ad3d2c985:g:Zj4AAOSwA3dYN7X~


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> More fake Ebay bags....please report!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-michael...286989?hash=item2378210bcd:g:cxUAAOSw4GVYGvQ3
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL-KORS-Beige-Brown-MK-Signature-HandBag/152339332198?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=38530&meid=38697dcc85fa47b99a50fd3b678e57c4&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=152339286989
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handbag-Brown-MK-Purse-EUC/222325929323?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=2&asc=38530&meid=8044ae7b0423420982777a95032dd65b&pid=100005&rk=5&rkt=6&sd=152339332198
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...243066?hash=item2a75fe8d7a:g:Z4cAAOSwxKtYBi5G
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Gold-Purse-/252661909893?hash=item3ad3d2c985:g:Zj4AAOSwA3dYN7X~



Done. For all of them. Uglyyyyyy!!!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Done. For all of them. Uglyyyyyy!!!


Quite disgusting!!  I don't know why someone would pay money for that gargage!!


----------



## K6bde3

andral5 said:


> Done. For all of them. Uglyyyyyy!!!





cdtracing said:


> Quite disgusting!!  I don't know why someone would pay money for that gargage!!


Some look very fake, but some hard to know real or fake.


----------



## cdtracing

If anyone would like to help report the Ebay seller, *suthrnatmosphere,  *selling fakes here's the link to their MK listings.  I have reported over 100 fake MK bags.  Most are so cheap & obvious, Stevie Wonder could see they're counterfeit. This is massive FRAUD & needs to be reported not only to Ebay but also to Michael Kors Corp so their fraud division can go after them. * Do not buy from this seller!! 

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw=&rmvSB=true&_ssn=suthrnatmosphere&hash=item211bb76ac6:g:SVMAAOSw-0xYPUCF&item=142198926022&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1312.R1.TR10.TRC4.A0.H0.XMichael+.TRS2&_nkw=Michael+Kors&_sacat=0
*
The more people who report this seller's fakes, the better chance we have of Ebay taking them down.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> If anyone would like to help report the Ebay seller, *suthrnatmosphere,  *selling fakes here's the link to their MK listings.  I have reported over 100 fake MK bags.  Most are so cheap & obvious, Stevie Wonder could see they're counterfeit. This is massive FRAUD & needs to be reported not only to Ebay but also to Michael Kors Corp so their fraud division can go after them. * Do not buy from this seller!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odkw=&rmvSB=true&_ssn=suthrnatmosphere&hash=item211bb76ac6:g:SVMAAOSw-0xYPUCF&item=142198926022&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1312.R1.TR10.TRC4.A0.H0.XMichael+.TRS2&_nkw=Michael+Kors&_sacat=0
> *
> The more people who report this seller's fakes, the better chance we have of Ebay taking them down.


Wow, this seller has so so so many items for sale, it's unbelievable.
Can I help?


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> Wow, this seller has so so so many items for sale, it's unbelievable.
> Can I help?


All the listings for this seller are taken down at the moment but she may pop up again.  I would beware of this seller, helemun_0 ( another Ebay id for this person), & any seller located in Brookhaven, Mississippi or Decatur, Mississippi.   She also has a Facebook account under Jeannette Munn & a Mercari account under Suthrnatmosphere.  Here are links to these accounts:

Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=suthrnatmosphere
https://www.facebook.com/jeannettemunn63?hc_ref=SEARCH&fref=nf

Mercari: Suthrnatmosphere - https://www.mercari.com/u/684400834/

Just FYI....This seller claims to drop ship items from Asia.  Michael Kors *does not* drop ship items from Asia & Coach doesn't either. This person is a criminal & is trying to defraud people out of their money selling multitudes of counterfeit items.

The best way to help is to be very aware when shopping online & pay attention to details in the listings & the pictures.  Report any obvious fake bags.  Most sites have a report this listing link you can use.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> All the listings for this seller are taken down at the moment but she may pop up again.  I would beware of this seller, helemun_0 ( another Ebay id for this person), & any seller located in Brookhaven, Mississippi or Decatur, Mississippi.   She also has a Facebook account under Jeannette Munn & a Mercari account under Suthrnatmosphere.  Here are links to these accounts:
> 
> Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=suthrnatmosphere
> https://www.facebook.com/jeannettemunn63?hc_ref=SEARCH&fref=nf
> 
> Mercari: Suthrnatmosphere - https://www.mercari.com/u/684400834/
> 
> Just FYI....This seller claims to drop ship items from Asia.  Michael Kors *does not* drop ship items from Asia & Coach doesn't either. This person is a criminal & is trying to defraud people out of their money selling multitudes of counterfeit items.
> 
> The best way to help is to be very aware when shopping online & pay attention to details in the listings & the pictures.  Report any obvious fake bags.  Most sites have a report this listing link you can use.


Thanks a lot for all information, I will be more aware & pay more attention when shopping online, I hate to use a fake bag.


----------



## cdtracing

Report these bags from seller ohaz007.  Fake Chinese knock offs.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...418935?hash=item23789d2137:g:tkYAAOSwnKFYRa8z

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...332198?hash=item237821bc66:g:aEgAAOSwj85YP-NW

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...418368?hash=item23789d1f00:g:4JIAAOSw-0xYPtGn

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...128108?hash=item2378a7f36c:g:QxAAAOSwnbZYGtZ2


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

cdtracing said:


> Report these bags from seller ohaz007.  Fake Chinese knock offs.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...418935?hash=item23789d2137:g:tkYAAOSwnKFYRa8z
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-MICHAEL...332198?hash=item237821bc66:g:aEgAAOSwj85YP-NW
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-kor...418368?hash=item23789d1f00:g:4JIAAOSw-0xYPtGn
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MICHAEL-KOR...128108?hash=item2378a7f36c:g:QxAAAOSwnbZYGtZ2



Wow these are awful fakes. how can I report???

EDIT // NVM I FOUND IT. REPORTED IT!


----------



## K6bde3

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Wow these are awful fakes. how can I report???
> 
> EDIT // NVM I FOUND IT. REPORTED IT!


I checked and listings took off from eBay already.


----------



## Stephg

Ew.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122269531757


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Ew.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/122269531757


Reported. Don't you just love how they used stock photos before you actually see the crappy bag they're selling.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Reported. Don't you just love how they used stock photos before you actually see the crappy bag they're selling.



LOL yep! Clever.


----------



## chasy093

Stephg said:


> LOL yep! Clever.


https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272461419981


----------



## cdtracing

chasy093 said:


> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/272461419981


OH, Sweet Jesus!!!  Reported!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

REPORT THIS !

http://www.mbagoutlet.com/



"MK OUTLET BAGS" POOR REPLICAS!


----------



## kuhoang

Please report these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-Leath...435573?hash=item41c3a7e935:g:cBcAAOSwB-1Ytwuw


----------



## cdtracing

kuhoang said:


> Please report these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Women-Leath...435573?hash=item41c3a7e935:g:cBcAAOSwB-1Ytwuw



It's been removed.


----------



## monleal

It seems like counterfeit bags are on the rise.  I found this site by way of researching for a charity auction.  There have been very few counterfeit bags sent to me, but of those bags Michael Kors had the most.


----------



## gabby1987

Ugh, awful fake!  I reported it, but ebay hasn't removed it  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...471679?hash=item239f89ec7f:g:4boAAOSwOrBa2k1v


----------



## cdtracing

gabby1987 said:


> Ugh, awful fake!  I reported it, but ebay hasn't removed it  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Ko...471679?hash=item239f89ec7f:g:4boAAOSwOrBa2k1v



Really bad fake.  I reported it also.


----------



## Jess2311

lotusflowerbaum said:


> REPORT THIS !
> 
> http://www.mbagoutlet.com/
> 
> 
> 
> "MK OUTLET BAGS" POOR REPLICAS!



Just clicked on the link to have a laugh at some fakes and saw the below. MK’s legal team must be on it [emoji4]


----------

